# Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt



## kxxxkfxx (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

immer mehr Vereine in meinem Umfeld führen für Karpfen den sog. "Küchenkorridor" ein. Konkret bedeutet das meist, dass alle Karpfen über 60 cm Länge und 5 kg Gewicht wieder zurückgesetzt werden müssen.

Argumentiert wird damit, dass Karpfen oberhalb dieser Kriterien auch beim Karpfen wichtige Laichfische sind, die nachweislich in flachen Gewässern für Nachweis sorgen würden.

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr in euren Vereinen mit solchen Maßnahmen gemacht? Wie war/ist die Akzeptanz bei den Vereinsmitgliedern und hat das wirklich zu Karpfennachwuchs geführt?
Oder ist das in euren Augen nur eine elegante Hintertür für C&R, verbunden mit der Verhinderung der Entnahme durch Kochtopfangler?

Und welche Fischarten wären noch geeignete Kandidaten für solch eine Festlegung? Mir fällt da z.B. der Hecht ein.

Ich finde den Küchenkorridor einen interessanten Ansatz, der aber sicher auch Fragen aufwirft.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Ich finde den Küchenkorridor einen interessanten Ansatz, *der aber sicher auch Fragen aufwirft*.



Mir stellt sich spontan nur eine.|kopfkrat

Warum soll eine Fischart, die nachweislich vom Gewässer(als Ökosytem) nicht gebraucht wird und nur zur Belustigung der Angler und zum Füllen der Kochtöpfe dient, überhaupt irgendwie geschont werden?

Jegliche Regulierung bei der Entnahme halte ich für überflüssig, da Karpfen jedes Jahr zuhauf in die Gewässer gekippt werden und so stets für Nachschub gesorgt ist und meist mehr "drin" bleiben, als gefangen werden.

Aus den genannten Gründen ist der Karpfen auch die einzige Art, welche ich ausnahmslos entnehme und einer sinnvollen Verwertung als Anglerfutter zuführe.



#6


----------



## angler1996 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

schau in die aktuelle F&F , da steht ein Artikel zu dem Thema drin


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



angler1996 schrieb:


> schau in die aktuelle F&F , da steht ein Artikel zu dem Thema drin



|bigeyes#t|kopfkrat
Ich kaufe mir doch keine Zeitung um fremde Ansichten zu lesen.:m


----------



## jkc (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Hi, 

tja grundsätzlich halte ich das Thema Entnahmefenster auch für einen interessanten Ansatz. Wird ja auch zunehmend unter der Anglerschaft Thematisiert.

Ein solches aber in einem Satz mit Karpfen macht mich zunächst mal stutzig; hier drängt sich der Verdacht auf, dass es sich wirklich lediglich um eine verdeckte Regelung um C+R zu legalisieren Bzw. sogar aufzudrängen. 
Beim Karpfen sollte wohl in den seltensten Fällen ein Mangel an Laichfischen verantwortlich für die fehlende Selbsterhaltung des Bestandes sein, als viel mehr unzureichende Laich-/ Witterungsbedingungen.

Das große Problem bei ALLEN Hegemaßnahmen, ist, dass sie individuell auf das Gewässer abgestimmt sein müssen, pauschal angewendet wird man damit großen Schaden anrichten.

Ich sehe ein Entnahmefenster am sinnvolsten, bei überfischten Raubfischbeständen, allerdings sollte man sich da nicht auf seine subjektiven Eindrücke verlassen, sondern die potentiellen Misstände genaustens untersuchen!

Grüße JK

Edit: Frag doch mal die Gewässerwarte der Vereine, ob es Bestandserhebungen zu den Gewässern gibt, und wie hoch da der Anteil an Karpfen überhaupt ist; daran kann man in vielen Fällen schon erkennen ob so ein Entnahmefenter überhaupt Hand und Fuß haben kann...


----------



## kxxxkfxx (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Warum soll eine Fischart, die nachweislich vom Gewässer(als Ökosytem) nicht gebraucht wird und nur zur Belustigung der Angler und zum Füllen der Kochtöpfe dient, überhaupt irgendwie geschont werden?


 
Gute Frage. Interessant ist, dass dieses Vorgehen zumindest hier in Franken anscheinend von Behördenseite unterstützt wird:
http://www.carp-hunter-team.de/Forum/index.php?topic=85.0

Zitat:
"Dazu war es notwendig, ein großflächiges Laichgebiet ausgewiesen zu haben. Die Genehmigung erfolgte dann durch das Landratsamt.
Als Verein sollte man auf keinen Fall den Küchenkorridor „eigenmächtig“ also vereinsintern beschließen und einführen, sondern immer eine Behörde „einschalten“."

Ich habe in den vergangenen Monaten mehrfach gehört, dass hier Anstrengungen zur Schaffung natürlicher Vermehrungsmöglichkeiten für den Karpfen laufen. So ganz wohl ist mir bei dem Gedanken ehrlich gesagt nicht.


----------



## ToxicToolz (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

*Küchenkorridor* :q:q:q

Höre ich zum ersten mal dieses Wort. Man shit, warum taucht das eigendlich nicht hier (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=231913&highlight=unwort) auf. Meine Stimme wäre dem Wort sicher gewesen .... Küchenkorridor #d#d zu geil


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> *Küchenkorridor* :q:q:q
> 
> Höre ich zum ersten mal dieses Wort. Man shit, warum taucht das eigendlich nicht hier (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=231913&highlight=unwort) auf. Meine Stimme wäre dem Wort sicher gewesen .... Küchenkorridor #d#d zu geil



Meine Karpfen gehen auch den Weg über'n Korridor zur Küche.
Hab ich jetzt einen Küchenkorridor?
Das Entnahmefenster ist übrigens am Backofen.


.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Mit dem Karpfen kann man eigentlich nur eines machen: 
Nix mehr rein, die Restbestände raus, wegen mir als sinnvolle Proteinquellen für Menschen, Schweine oder sonstige Allesfresser und sich anschließend daran ergötzen, wie viele Gewässer im Laufe der Zeit klarer und klarer werden. 
Auf die paar Satzis, die ich mir jedes Jahr fange, kann ich auch verzichten. 
Die Aktion "Küchenkorridor" beim Karpfen ist tatsächlich einzig der Tatsache geschuldet, C&R ein für allemal gesetzlich zu verankern.


----------



## antonio (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

große laichfische warum?
der karpfen vermehrt sich in unseren gewässern kaum.
hier gehts nur darum besonders große immer wieder zu fangen.

antonio


----------



## kxxxkfxx (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



jkc schrieb:


> Edit: Frag doch mal die Gewässerwarte der Vereine, ob es Bestandserhebungen zu den Gewässern gibt, und wie hoch da der Anteil an Karpfen überhaupt ist; daran kann man in vielen Fällen schon erkennen ob so ein Entnahmefenter überhaupt Hand und Fuß haben kann...


 
Dazu brauche ich nur auf die Web-Seiten der Vereine schauen.
Zitat:
"Der XX See (8 ha) wurde von unserem Verein gepachtet und wird in den nächsten Wochen mit 40 Zentnern Karpfen, 10 Zentnern Schleien und Zandern besetzt."

Und genau für diesen See wurde jetzt ein Küchenkorridor für Karpfen festgelegt ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Also Karpfenpuff auf Kosten der heimischen Arten.#t#d


.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



antonio schrieb:


> große laichfische warum?
> der karpfen vermehrt sich in unseren gewässern kaum.
> hier gehts nur darum besonders große immer wieder zu fangen.
> 
> antonio


 
Und warum unterstützen das Landratsamt und die Fischereisachverständigen dann in Entnahmepflicht-Bayern solche Konzepte? Das sind im Prinzip die gleichen Behörden, welche die Entnahmepflicht festgeschrieben haben. Ist mir zu hoch. #c


----------



## antonio (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

frag doch da mal nach.
hier gehts den vereinen darum "lukrative" gewässer zu schaffen um die "angler" mit monsterkarpfen zu locken und dadurch mehr karten zu verkaufen.

antonio


----------



## jkc (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Dazu brauche ich nur auf die Web-Seiten der Vereine schauen.
> Zitat:
> "Der XX See (8 ha) wurde von unserem Verein gepachtet und wird in den nächsten Wochen mit 40 Zentnern Karpfen, 10 Zentnern Schleien und Zandern besetzt."
> 
> Und genau für diesen See wurde jetzt ein Küchenkorridor für Karpfen festgelegt ...



Zander, Schleien und große Mengen an Karpfen harmonieren sicherlich vorzüglich und finden alle drei gleichzeitig optimale Bedingungen im Gewässer vor.|uhoh:

Naja, gut, mit einer solchen Aussage zur Bewirtschaftung, wird schon recht deutlich wer da Vater des Gedankens ist. 

Grüße JK


----------



## kxxxkfxx (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



antonio schrieb:


> frag doch da mal nach.
> hier gehts den vereinen darum "lukrative" gewässer zu schaffen um die "angler" mit monsterkarpfen zu locken und dadurch mehr karten zu verkaufen.
> 
> antonio


 
Diese Vereine sind mit die besten und teuersten hier in der Gegend und verkaufen keine Karten für ihre Gewässer. Da dürfen nur Mitglieder fischen.

Tageskarten bekommst Du hier in der Gegend nur für die wenigsten Gewässer.

Der größte Verein in der Gegend ist der Bezirks-Fischereiverein Erlangen. 
Das sind seine Gewässer:
http://www.bfve.de/cms/index.php/wir-ueber-uns/vereinsgewaesser
Tageskarten gibt es nur für einen Abschnitt der Regnitz.
http://www.bfve.de/cms/index.php/wir-ueber-uns/tageskarten


----------



## kxxxkfxx (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



jkc schrieb:


> Zander, Schleien und große Mengen an Karpfen harmonieren sicherlich vorzüglich und finden alle drei gleichzeitig optimale Bedingungen im Gewässer vor.|uhoh:
> 
> Naja, gut, mit einer solchen Aussage zur Bewirtschaftung, wird schon recht deutlich wer da Vater des Gedankens ist.
> 
> Grüße JK


 
Dieser Verein gilt hier weit und breit als der beste überhaupt. Super Gewässer für die Gegend. Da muss man lange an der Tür kratzen, um rein zu kommen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Dann haben die Mitglieder sich eben überlegt einen Karpfenpuff für sich zu schaffen.


.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Wenns nach mir gehen würde, dürften eh keine Mast/Zuchtkarpfen besetzt werden, sondern nur Wildkarpfen, um sich selbst erhaltende, ans jeweilige Gewässer passende Bestände aufzubauen und die Pellet/Mastbomber rauszukriegen oder zu verdrängen..

Dann kann man sich auch Gedanken über einen Küchenkorridor machen.

Sinnvoller wäre natürlich zuerst mal, wenn in allen Bundesländern und bei allen Gewässerbewirtschaftern das Tierschutzgesetz umgesetzt und damit tierschutzwidrige und sinnlose Abknüppelgebote wegkommen würden.

Das würde aber als Voraussetzung bedeuten, dass sowohl Verbände, Bewirtschafter, Behörden und nicht zuletzt die Politiker auch mal Ahnung davon haben sollte, was sie immer wieder verbrechen...

Bleibt also wohl ein schlichter Wunschtraum.....


----------



## jkc (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Diese Vereine sind mit die besten und teuersten hier in der Gegend



Hi, also meinem ersten Eindruck nach, sind die Vereine die Du da beschreibst, weit von einem guten Verein entfernt. :g


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Lassen wir C&R, Entnahmepflicht und Verdrängung anderer Arten erst mal weg.

"Küchenfenster" ist eine hübsche Erfindung.
Abgeleitet wohl vom Zwischen- oder Brittelmaß.
Das sind zu schonende Größenspektren um eine drastische Schädigung der Alterspyramide zu beheben. Stellt man z.B. fest, dass bei einer Art ein oder zwei Jahrgänge stark dezimiert sind, z.B. durch Witterungsbedingen, fast vollständigen Ausfall der Brut eines oder zwei Jahrgänge, oder in kleineren Gewässern auch durch übermäßige Entnahme, dann kann so ein Zwischenmaß sinnvoll sein. Damit schützt man dann genau die Jahrgänge, die Bestandslücken haben.
Dazu sind jedoch umfangreiche Analysen des Bestandes notwendig, die sicher kein Angelverein aufwenden kann oder will.
So ein Brittelmaß kann natürlich auch die Spitze der Alterspyramide betreffen, dort ist es aner i.d.R. am wenigsten nötig.

Dass sich Karpfen angeblich erfolgreich fortpflanzen, hört man immer wieder. Mir sind jedoch kaum Beispiele bekannt, wo es über das Ablaichen hinaus geht. Sprich, die Brut kommt in den meisten Fällen nicht hoch. Nicht selten wird der Fang von Kleinstkarpfen mit erfolgreichem Ablaichen interpretiert. In Wahrheit stammen die meist aus unsauberem Besatz anderer Arten.

Und selbst wenn der Karpfen sich erfolgreich und regelmäßig fortpflanzen sollte, dann ist dass auch ein Signal. Und zwar in genau die entgegengesetzte Richtung. Besatzstop und Aufhebung von Fangbegrenzungen und Schonmaßen sind dann angesagt. 
Es wäre der Beginn einer ökologischen Katastrophe, die es unbedingt zu verhindern gilt. 

Pflanzt der Karpfen sich nicht fort, macht es auch keinen Sinn, "Laichfische" zu schonen.

Schon jetzt ist absehbar, dass diese Küchenfenster totaler Nonsens sind, unabhängig davon aus welchem Grund sie erlassen wurden. 

Warum Behörden sowas unterstützen oder genehmigen?
Kann man trefflich drüber spekulieren. 

Unwissenheit? Bearbeiten der Genehmigungsverfahren durch nicht kompetentes Personal? Man kennt sich gut ? 

Keine Ahnung.

Könnte man aber redaktionell mal verfolgen und aufarbeiten. Dazu müsste ich nur wissen, um welchen Verein es sich handelt. Den Rest krieg ich auch so raus.

Gerne auch per PN.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenns nach mir gehen würde, dürften eh keine Mast/Zuchtkarpfen besetzt werden, sondern nur Wildkarpfen,



Wildkarpfen? Gibt es wohl schon längst keine mehr, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## gründler (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Die Geschichte zeigt,je mehr Verbote kommen,desto mehr finden die """darunter leidenden""" Gesetzeslücken um dieses Verbot zu kippen.

Ist gibt in De.für fast jedes Gesetz nen Gesetz was das vorrige Aushebelt.

Und je mehr Verbote kommen,desto mehr lücken werden gesucht dieses Verbote zu umgehen.

Das zieht sich von A-Z durch alle Schichten.

Die Geister die ich rief.......


|wavey:


----------



## antonio (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Diese Vereine sind mit die besten und teuersten hier in der Gegend und verkaufen keine Karten für ihre Gewässer. Da dürfen nur Mitglieder fischen.
> 
> Tageskarten bekommst Du hier in der Gegend nur für die wenigsten Gewässer.
> 
> ...



die teuersten glaub ich dir aber die besten in meinen augen auf keinen fall.
dann sind sie eben geil drauf nur große karpfen zu fangen nicht mehr und nicht weniger oder mitglieder zu locken wegen der ja ach so tollen karpfenpuffs.

antonio


----------



## antonio (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Lassen wir C&R, Entnahmepflicht und Verdrängung anderer Arten erst mal weg.
> 
> "Küchenfenster" ist eine hübsche Erfindung.
> Abgeleitet wohl vom Zwischen- oder Brittelmaß.
> ...



genau, man braucht nur mal übern teich zu gucken wo der karpfen sich erfolgreich vermehrt.
dort muß man nicht jesus sein, um übers wasser laufen zu können.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> Wildkarpfen? Gibt es wohl schon längst keine mehr, oder irre ich mich da?


Guckst Du:
http://www.fisch-gruber.at/2008/12/15/wildkarpfen/


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Guckst Du:
> http://www.fisch-gruber.at/2008/12/15/wildkarpfen/




Interessant, also könnte das noch die ursprüngliche Wild-und keine Zuchtform sein?


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Scheint mir so..


----------



## Zusser (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> immer mehr Vereine in meinem Umfeld führen für Karpfen den sog. "Küchenkorridor" ein.


Immer mehr? Interessante Formulierung.
So arg viele können es nicht sein, in meiner Region kenne ich die Gewässerordnungen etlicher Vereine, ein Küchnfenster/Korridor ist nirgens festgelegt.

Ich erinnere mich übrigens, dass vor ca. zwei Jahren im Forum des Bay. Fischereiverbandes dieses Thema behandelt wurde.
Der damalige Präsident Roese hatte sehr eindeutige Aussagen dazu gemacht: Nicht zulässig nicht erwünscht und auch nicht zielführend.
Leider ist das dortige Forum nicht mehr online, den Beleg muss ich also schuldig bleiben.


Auf das von dir verlinkte Karpfenanglerforum habe ich leider keinen Zugriff.
Ich habe den BVE deshalb per Mail angefragt, ob die Regelung tatsächlich so besteht. 
Das Fischereigesetz deckt diese sicher nicht.



> Ich finde den Küchenkorridor einen interessanten Ansatz, der aber sicher auch Fragen aufwirft.


Ich nicht.
Und gerade beim Karpfen dreimal nicht. Aber wenn die Erlanger das so wollen - mir solls recht sein. 
Würde mein Verein sowas einführen, würde ich mir einen anderen suchen.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Zusser schrieb:


> Immer mehr? Interessante Formulierung.
> So arg viele können es nicht sein, in meiner Region kenne ich die Gewässerordnungen etlicher Vereine, ein Küchnfenster/Korridor ist nirgens festgelegt.



Ich kann nur etwas zu Mittelfranken sagen und da sind es mittlerweile alle Vereine, die ich kenne. Und das sind mehr als ein Dutzend.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Zusser schrieb:


> Ich nicht.
> Und gerade beim Karpfen dreimal nicht. Aber wenn die Erlanger das so wollen - mir solls recht sein.
> Würde mein Verein sowas einführen, würde ich mir einen anderen suchen.



Ich bin ja kein typischer "Carp-Hunter", hatte aber letztens zufällig die Gelegenheit, mich mit einem Nachbarn auszutauschen, der in der bayerischen Szene unterwegs ist (wohne seit 5 Jahren neben ihm, hatte aber nicht mitbekommen, dass er C&R-Karpfenangler ist).
Er hat mir auf seinem Rechner Dinger gezeigt, da ist mir die Kinnlade runtergeklappt. Da wird nach einem Karpfenfang ein "Vertrauensmann angerufen", der kommt dann als Zeuge beim Auswiegen des Fisches dazu und es laufen Wettkämpfe um viel Kohle, wer über das Jahr den größten Fisch fängt usw. 

Die Szene will Karpfen jenseits der 20kg, und genau darum geht's meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## antonio (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

also sind das alles szenevereine die du da kennst.
die sollen sich doch gleich monsterkarpfenclub oder so ähnlich nennen.

antonio


----------



## kxxxkfxx (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



antonio schrieb:


> also sind das alles szenevereine die du da kennst.
> die sollen sich doch gleich monsterkarpfenclub oder so ähnlich nennen.
> 
> antonio



Meine Erfahrung ist, dass sich Vereine oft aus 4 Lagern zusammensetzen:
- Leute jenseits der 60 Jahre, die Entspannung und leicht zugängliche Angelgelegenheiten wollen
- Kochtopfangler, die schwierige Gewässer mögen und viel vom Angeln verstehen. Vor allem am Fluss anzutreffen
- Kochtopf-"Puff-Angler"
- die "Hunter", denen es um den Rekord geht

Gute Vereine wollen alle zufriedenstellen und da ist der Küchenkorridor die super Lösung im Sinne des Vereins. Karpfen über 60cm will niemand verwerten und die Hunter füttern sich langam ihre "Zielgruppe" ran.
Man tritt keiner Klientel auf den Fuß und deshalb sind solche Entscheidungen auf der Hauptversammlung zu 100% konsensfähig.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> Gute Vereine wollen alle zufriedenstellen und da ist der Küchenkorridor die super Lösung im Sinne des Vereins. Karpfen über 60cm will niemand verwerten



Na wenn das so ist, dann erübrigt sich eigentlich der "Küchenkoridor",
selbst auf die Gefahr hin, dass dennoch der eine oder andere Monsterkarpfen auf den Kopp kriegt!
Das werden sicherlich Einzelfälle sein und für den Gesammtbestand unerheblich.
Ich finde im übrigen deine Einschätzung der Anglerinteressen (Lager) zutreffend!

Jürgen


----------



## barschkönig (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Das Küchenfenster sollte man aber dann nicht nur bei Karpfen einführen sondern auch bei Hechten und Zandern und auch in einigen Gewässern/Landesteilen für Barsche. Denn im Gegensatz zum Karpfen vermehren sich diese genannten Arten fast überall.


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Nabend ,

Eigentlich ein interessantes Thema mit der Möglichkeit einer sachlichen Diskussion....
Aber leider verludert der Thread mal wieder zu einer Karpfenhasseransammlung.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Das Küchenfenster sollte man aber dann nicht nur bei Karpfen einführen sondern auch bei Hechten und Zandern und auch in einigen Gewässern/Landesteilen für Barsche. Denn im Gegensatz zum Karpfen vermehren sich diese genannten Arten fast überall.



Ganz deiner Meinung, vor allem was den Hecht betrifft. 80cm Hechte zu entnehmen ist im Hinblick auf deren Laichmenge eine Schande.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend ,
> 
> Eigentlich ein interessantes Thema mit der Möglichkeit einer sachlichen Diskussion....
> Aber leider verludert der Thread mal wieder zu einer Karpfenhasseransammlung.



Seh das doch einfach etwas gelassener. Der Küchenkorridor wurde meiner Meinung nach schon mit der Intention, die Großkarpfen zu schützen, geschaffen. 

Was kann man also, auch abseits der Karpfen, aus dem Küchenkorridor machen? Eigentlich besteht die "Schande" darin, dass er bisher NUR für Karpfen existiert, weil niemand sich derart für Hecht & Co. einsetzt. Eigentlich ein Witz. Wir schützen den Fisch, der hier nicht mal selbst fortpflanzungsfähig ist, nicht aber die einheimischen Arten. ;+


----------



## Carphunter2401 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

i


bei mir ist das seit 4 jahren schon so,leider wollen die rentner jeden hecht knüppeln ob 50 oder nen meter egal,dazu gabs das fenster das endlich mal hecht nachwuchs kommt.

seit 1-2 jahren fang ich öffters mal nen 10-30cm hecht, und das freut mich.


leider sind viele noch der meinung, das was sie bezahle müssen sie raus fangen?.


aber ist das eine sinn volle verwertung ,wen ein karpfen mit 20kg ein waller mit 40kg in der tonne landet weil er modrig war??, das weis man doch schon davor.


zum töten gehört ein vernüftiger grund:
wen ich den fisch nicht verwerten kann, muss ich ihn wieder frei lassen kann ich ihn verwerten nehm ich ihn mit.


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Nabend ,

Der "Laichhintergrund" des Küchenfensters beim Karpfen ist an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Hier hätten die Verantwortlichen den A.rsch inne Hosen haben sollen und sagen worum es wirklich geht.

Die Müritzfischer hier bei mir haben für ihre Gewässer ein ähnliches Fenster für Karpfen erstellt. Das dient laut deren Aussage darin begründet das die Bestände an ihren Gewässern extrem zurückgegangen sind.Das sich das natürlich auf den Kartenverkauf neg. auswirkt ist klar. Viel Karpfenangler machen mitlerweile nen Bogen um die Müritzregion. Dem soll so entgegengesteuert werden.Wenn ich so die Bestanddichte überschaue - das kann noch Jahre dauern..

Warum das nun nicht auch zB. beim Hecht  passiert? Für die Gewässer hier ist das ganz einfach nicht nötig. Es gibts immernoch herrliche Bestände. Da ist ein Küschenfenster nicht nötig.... Einen Meterhecht mehrmals im Jahr zufangen ist hier immer sehr gut möglich. Einen 40er Karpfen dagegen fast unmöglich.

Nur eines passier hier nicht - keiner Kommt hier auf die  kleingärtnerische Idee den Zielfisch anderer Angler aus den Gewässern verbannen zu wollen.
Solch kleinkeistiges Gedankengut ist uns hier mehr als fremd!


----------



## Biberacher (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Also ich habe mir den Thread mal komplett gegeben und muss Euch mein zutiefst empfundenes Mitleid aussprechen. Ihr meckert über die Karpfenangler, die nur noch geil auf Rekorde sind, beschwert Euch über monotone Besatzmaßnahmen und tut nichts dagegen.

Ich denke, dass viele hier in Vereinen sind, wo man sich engagieren kann. Das ist mit Arbeit verbunden, die keiner gerne tut, aber wenn man etwas ändern möchte, muss man halt in diesen sauren Apfel beißen. Und ich spreche hier aus Erfahrung, auch wenn ich erst 19 Jahre alt bin.

An Euch Karpfen-Hasser und zugleich Raubfisch-Spezis:

Wenn es so einen "Küchenkorridor" für Hecht, Zander, Barsch, etc. geben, dann wäre das für Euch die größte Freude, die es gäbe! Das hier ist eine so einseitige Diskussion, dass es zu gar keinem repräsentativen Ergebnis kommen kann.

So einen "Küchenkorridor" muss man doch individuell an jedes Gewässer nach Bestand und Besatz anpassen. Vor allem darf doch nicht nach wirtschaftlichen Aspekten besetzt werden. Angler, die denken "Ich muss meinen Beitrag, der im Jahr den Betrag XY Euro beträgt durch das totale Gewicht an Fisch, den ich gefangen habe somit quasi wieder "reinholen" ist nicht zeitgemäß. Diese Menschen müssen dann nicht Angeln gehen, da kann man in den Fischladen gehen und waidgerechter zu Fisch kommen, da wir nicht in einer Zeit leben, in der wir auf die Hobbyfischerei zum Nahrungserwerb angewiesen sind.

Ich persönlich halte Catch & Release soweit für sinnvoll, wenn die Bestände dadurch geschont werden und nachhaltig unterstützt werden. Wenn es sich aber um Gewässer handelt, in der wahre Monokulturen "gezüchtet" werden, dann ist Catch & Release absolut nicht sinnvoll, da solche Monokulturen garantiert nicht natürlich sind und nicht für ein gesundes Gleichgewicht im Gewässer sorgen. Gesunder Besatz mit verschiedenen Fischarten, die zusammen passen und natürlich sind, ist das Ziel.

Daher kann und will ich jetzt nicht "Ja, Küchenkorridor ist super"  oder "Nein, Küchenkorridor ist zum in die Tonne treten" sagen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend ,
> 
> Eigentlich ein interessantes Thema mit der Möglichkeit einer sachlichen Diskussion....
> Aber leider verludert der Thread mal wieder zu einer Karpfenhasseransammlung.





Biberacher schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir den Thread mal komplett gegeben und muss Euch mein zutiefst empfundenes Mitleid aussprechen. Ihr meckert über die Karpfenangler, die nur noch geil auf Rekorde sind, beschwert Euch über monotone Besatzmaßnahmen und tut nichts dagegen.




Vielleicht solltet Ihr mal den Schnappreflex unterdrücken und nachdenken, worum es wirklich geht.

Es geht um nix anderes, als die Umgehung der Bayerischen Entnahmepflicht. Das, und nichts anderes, ist der Auslöser. Genau wie die plötzlichen, ganzjährigen Schonzeiten für Rotaugen und Rotfedern in manchen Gewässern. 

Und ich krieg die Krätze wenn ich sehe, wie desinteressiert sich ein Großteil der Angler hinsichtlich unsinniger Gesetze gibt um dann im Gegensatz dazu eine scheinbar unerschöpfliche, und nicht minder unsinnige, Kreativität bei der Umgehung solcher Gesetze an den Tag zu legen.

Wenn die Angler den Hintern nicht hochkriegen und sich von gewissen Funktionären kräftig in die Suppe spucken lassen, dann haben sie es nicht anders verdient, als an diesen unsinnigen Gesetzen gemessen zu werden.


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Nabend Ralf,


> Vielleicht solltet Ihr mal den Schnappreflex unterdrücken und nachdenken, worum es wirklich geht.


Worum es geht?
Wie lautet der doch gleich der Titel des Threads?
Achja " *: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt* "

Wenn ich meine Meinung zu angelpolitischen bzw zu funktionärspolitischen Themen äußern möchte dann mach ich das in den entsprechenden Threads.Aber nicht hier in diesem!


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend Ralf,
> 
> Worum es geht?
> Wie lautet der doch gleich der Titel des Threads?
> ...



Dann kuck mal, in welchem Unterforum dieser Thread steht.
Warum wohl ?


----------



## Dunraven (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Na wenn das so ist, dann erübrigt sich eigentlich der "Küchenkoridor",
> selbst auf die Gefahr hin, dass dennoch der eine oder andere Monsterkarpfen auf den Kopp kriegt!
> Das werden sicherlich Einzelfälle sein und für den Gesammtbestand unerheblich.




Uh, wenn das auch noch mit Bild und Meldung passiert, dann ist vermutlich das Geschrei sehr groß. Bobby, der Lieblingskarpfen der Szene wurde "ermordet", da ist dann der (angebliche) Besuch der Magdeburg "Fans" beim Spieler vermutlich gar nichts im Vergleich damit was da dann passieren könnte. Ist wie immer nur ein kleiner Teil der Gemeinschaft, aber Ultras gibt es fast überall.

@Biberacher: Der Sinn eines Küchenfensters ist die Ertragssteigerung. Sowas erhöht den Ertrag bei der Entnahme, und ist daher optimal um in einem Gewässer den maximalen Ertrag zu erreichen. Also möglichst viel verwertbare Filets.  Das wir fast nirgends mehr ein natürliches Gewässer haben, und fast nirgends mehr einen natürlichen Bestand, ist in unserer Kulturlandschaft doch nichts besonderes. Man kann einen Natur nahen Bestand schaffen, aber ideal für alle wäre doch ein ergiebiges Gewässer das soviel Ertrag liefert wie von den Anglern benötigt wird, so das die Entnahme, auch in stärker befischten Gewässern, dem Bestand an sich nichts anhaben kann. Dann haben die Angler ihre Fische, und mit ein paar Schwankungen hat man trotzdem am Ende der Saison noch einen Natur ähnlichen Bestand. Unnatürliche Entnahme durch Angler wird ausgeglichen mit einer von ihnen geschaffenen Ertragssteigerung. Die Entnahme hingegen verhindert das der Bestand zu hoch wird/bleibt, so das auch die anderen Fische eine Chance haben. 

Ist wohl nur unter Idealbedingungen zu erreichen, so das in den meisten Fällen besetzt wird um den Ertrag in Ordnung zu halten. 

Aber das Küchenfenster an sich finde ich, vor allem im Hinblick auf Raubfische, eine gute Sache. Angler wollen nun einmal einen guten Ertrag haben, und passt der nicht mehr zum Angeldruck, dann geht das Gewässer in die Knie. Und wenn dann nicht längere Zeit Ruhe ist, oder eben künstlich besetzt wird, dann können bei kleinen Gewässern schon 1-2 aktive, die alles maßige mitnehmen, erfolgreich den zu kleinen Bestand klein halten. 

Ich teile Deine Meinung das es beim Zuchtfisch Karpfen keinen Sinn macht weil es nicht natürlich ist. Aber da die großen den Ruf haben nicht wirklich zu schmecken ist es beim Karpfen eh meist gang und gäbe so ein persönliches Küchenfenster zu nutzen, allein schon weil man nichts mit den großen anzufangen weiß. Da setzen dann auch Leute die Fisch für die Küche wollen die großen meist zurück.

Ich teile auch Deine Ansicht das Monokulturen in allen Gewässern eines Vereins nicht erstrebenswert sind. Aber wir müssen doch ehrlich sein das es immer um Erträge geht und das ein Verein attraktiv sein möchte für Mitglieder. Und da ist es dann andererseits, da wir in den meisten Fällen eh keine natürlichen Bestände haben, allenfalls Natur nahe, auch nicht die schlechteste Idee an einem Gewässer eben die "Beitrag rausbekommen Angler" (egal ob über Filets oder übers Gewicht der Rekord Fische, denn das ist auch eine Art wirtschaftliches Rechnen der C&R Fraktion, ich muss mein Geld über Masse und/oder Gewicht der Rekordfische raus bekommen) zufrieden zu stellen. Damit dann an den anderen Gewässern das normale Angeln dann stattfinden kann, und ein Besatz der nicht dauernd die beiden genannten Gruppen zu Protesten bewegt. Denn die fangen ihre Fische ja in dem einen Gewässer, und sind da dann ja meist dort, und damit auch zufrieden/beschwichtigt.

Ein Küchenfenster macht also Sinn, nur muss klar sein das der Zweck doch im Normalfall der ist am Ende mehr Fische zur Entnahme zu bekommen. Die Rekordjäger zu erfreuen ist nur ein Nebenprodukt, denn bei mehr Nachwuchs ohne Entnahme gibt es soviel Futterkonkurrenz, dass die nicht mehr wirklich gut wachsen können und die großen auch Probleme haben. Das passiert nur dann nicht wenn der höhere Ertrag auch entnommen wird um es auf ein Maß zu stutzen welches das Gewässer dann wieder verträgt. Wie man es dreht und wendet, es läuft immer darauf hinaus das man am Ende eben mehr entnehmen kann. Denn zum Aufbau eines stark geschädigten Gewässers ist meist kein Küchenfenster nötig sondern erstmal ein komplettes Fangverbot, außer es ist durch Verbuttung geschädigt. Da macht es auch Sinn die großen zu erhalten um auch noch die Spitze der Pyramide am Ende zu haben, zumal die bei den Raubfischen ja auch die kleinen zum fressen gerne haben.


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Tja Ralf,


> Dann kuck mal, in welchem Unterforum dieser Thread steht


Ja und? Das ändert doch nichts an der eigentlichen Thematik.
Das Thema hätte auch bei "Angeln allgemein" oder im Karpfenforum stehen können.

*Mir* geht es in diesem Thread um Sinn oder Unsinn diesen Küchenfensters.
Wenn das nun nicht gewollt ist - ok dann weitermachen mit Karpfenhasstriarden und funktionärspolitischer Hintergrundbeleuchtung.
Ich hab mich dann wohl im Thema geirrt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Tja Ralf,
> 
> Ja und? Das ändert doch nichts an der eigentlichen Thematik.
> Das Thema hätte auch bei "Angeln allgemein" oder im Karpfenforum stehen können.
> ...



Darum geht es mir auch. Es ist Unsinn aus ökologischer Sicht und geboren aus der Entnahmepflicht. Letzteres haben die meisten Angler stillschweigend hingenommen.
Hätten sie sich gewehrt, wäre dieser Blödsinn jetzt vielleicht nicht notwendig.

Gleichsam stellt sich mir die Frage, wie es sich denn mit dem gezielten Fang geschützter Laichfische verhält, wie mit dem wiegen und fotografieren.

Fatal, dass die Karpfenfreunde nicht merken, wie sie sich selbst ein Bein nach dem anderen stellen.

Ich wüde übrigens bei *jeder* Fischart genauso argumentieren, wenn nicht ein Gewässerspezifisches Gutachten den Sinn einer solchen Maßnahme stützt.


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Mennö Ralf , hättest du nicht erst morgen antworten können? Ich wollt schon seit ner Stunde im Bett sein..:q.

Kurz drei Dinge:
1. Nicht nur "südländische" Vereine haben solch Korridor eingeführt. Hier zB sind es die Berufsfischer. Da gibts es keine verodnete Entnahmepflicht.
2. Dein Zielfisch und Foto-Wiege-Vorwurf ist berechtigt.
3. Du sprichts *jeden* Fisch an. Da ich dich nicht zu den stupiden Karpfenhassern zähle glaube ich dir das mit "*jeden* Fisch" aufs Wort....#6

und nun gute N8 #h


----------



## kati48268 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Ja, gerade beim Karpfen, der in den meisten Gewässern nicht laicht, ist ein Küchenfenster (nur) ein Weg, um Zwangsentnahme, Abknüppelgebot, wie man es auch immer nennen will, zu umgehen.
Und?
Es wird doch ständig gegen diesen landesweiten Regelungsmist gemeckert. Jeder Weg, der daran vorbei führt, ist für mich zunächst mal ok.

_Wirklich_ sinnvoll(er) wäre das bei anderen Fischarten, die auch laichen, auch richtig. Natürlich immer Gewässerabhängig und nicht pauschal, somit wäre das Sache des Bewirtschafters, was rechtlich auch wieder kompliziert ist. Aber grad hier nicht das Thema.

Das permanente Karpfen- & Karpfenanglerbashing nervt mich auch, obwohl ich gar kein "Carphunter" bin. Wenn die Jungs mit ihrem Elan, Zeiteinsatz, etc. auf die "natürlichen Fischarten" angeln würden, möchte ich das Gebölke der Allrounder mal sehen. Seit doch froh, dass die sich auf die Wasserschweinchen einschießen, sonst sähe es bei der Masse der Schleien-, Hecht-, Sonstwas-Angler aber ganz schön mau aus.

'Natürliche' Gewässer... in meiner Region ist auch der kleinste Tote Arm ein 'bewirtschaftetes' Gewässer. Da kommt eine möglichst gesunde Mischung aus den Fischen rein, die drin sein sollten, inkl. Geschützten- und auch Kleinfisch-Arten + die, die eine Bewirtschaftung erst interessant machen. Dazu gehört der mittlerweile zu den heimischen Fischarten gewordene Migrant Karpfen selbstverständlich auch. Ob das vor den Mönchen im 10., 12. Jahrhundert oder noch früher mal anders aussah... wen interessiert das noch heute?

Upps, das ging aber jetzt ganz schön OT.

Küchenfenster für den Karpfen? Ja.


----------



## jkc (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Dunraven schrieb:


> ...
> @Biberacher: Der Sinn eines Küchenfensters ist die Ertragssteigerung. Sowas erhöht den Ertrag bei der Entnahme, und ist daher optimal um in einem Gewässer den maximalen Ertrag zu erreichen...



Hm, da gehe ich aber nicht mit; will man den optimalen Ertrag eines Gewässers erziehlen, ist ein verjüngter Bestand in dem die oberen Altersklassen unterrepräsentiert sind gewünscht. Da die kleineren Fische viel schneller und mit weniger Futter Körpermasse produzieren.
Sinn eines Entnahmefenster darf nur sein, ein dem Gewässer in Größe und Altersstruktur angepassten Fischbestand zu entwickeln.
Was eigentlich hieße, dass es auch immer zeitlich begrenzt sein muss.

Grüße JK


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ja, gerade beim Karpfen, der in den meisten Gewässern nicht laicht, ist ein Küchenfenster (nur) ein Weg, um Zwangsentnahme, Abknüppelgebot, wie man es auch immer nennen will, zu umgehen.
> Und?
> Es wird doch ständig gegen diesen landesweiten Regelungsmist gemeckert. Jeder Weg, der daran vorbei führt, ist für mich zunächst mal ok.



Eben nicht. Es wäre ok, hätte man sich vorher ausgiebig gegen diesen Unsinn in der Gesetzgebung gewehrt. Als letzter Ausweg oder bürgerlicher Ungehorsam.
Zu glauben, "die da oben" mal machen zu lassen, weil man ja doch immer einen Ausweg findet, lässt die Schlinge immer enger werden und führt zu einem undurchdringlichen Wust an Sonderregeln und weiteren Verboten um die Schlupflöcher zu schließen. 

Und mit dem " Schutz von Laichfischen"  liefert man sich beim wiegen und fotografieren großer Karpfen erst recht ans Messer irgendwelcher Tierrechtler und Blockwarte. 
Es muss nur der "richtige" im richtigen Moment da sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das permanente Karpfen- & Karpfenanglerbashing nervt mich auch, obwohl ich gar kein "Carphunter" bin.



Mich auch.
Aber ein bissl verständlicher wird das schon wenn man bedenkt, dass einige von den Burschen Leute am liebsten lynchen wollen weil sie die "heiligen Kühe" auch entnehmen.
Darum geht es hier aber gar nicht sondern nur Fenster oder nicht.



kati48268 schrieb:


> Küchenfenster für den Karpfen? Ja.



Eindeutig nein und das hat für mich nix mit den Nur-Karpfenanglern und C&R zu tun, welches ich übrigens(bei anderen Arten)auch praktiziere, zu tun sondern nur mit der Art Karpfen und dem beanspruchten Platz im Ökosystem.
Er ist als domestiziertes Tier, in der jetzigen Form, nur Nahrungsmittel und Proteinlieferant weil guter Futterverwerter, nicht aber eine natürliche Art, welche man bedenkenlos in alle Gewässer verklappen kann.
Demzufolge auch nicht schützenswert und braucht weder Entnahmefenster noch Mindestmaße usw..


Die gesetzliche Missstand ist natürlich auch vorhanden und wenn die dortigen Angler sich nicht wehren, werden sie bald nur noch über Schlupflöcher und Gesetzeslücken angeln dürfen.#t:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Zur Klarstellung:
Ich mag Karpfen, Kaprfenangeln und Karpfenangler grundsätzlich.


Was ich nicht mag, sind  eben die fettgemästeten Mastviecher, die heute als Karpfen bezeichnet werden.

Warum man die einsetzen muss, wenns Wildkarpfen gibt, werd ich nie verstehen.

Daher würde ich ein Entnahmefenster für richtige Karpfen (also Wildkarpfen) befürworten je nach Gewässer, bei den Mastviechern aber nicht, da die meiner Meinung nach aus den Gewässern rausgehören bzw. erst gar nicht rein.

Das hat aber in meinen Augen auch rein gar nix mit Bashing etc.. zu tun..


----------



## vermesser (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> 80cm Hechte zu entnehmen ist im Hinblick auf deren Laichmenge eine Schande.



Na so ein Quatsch. Ob ich nun einen 45er oder einen Meterhecht entnehme, ist völlig unerheblich für den Bestand. Es kommt immer viel, viel mehr Brut aus, als das Gewässer tragen kann. Es gibt nie mehr Hechte als Standorte und Nahrung. Ein Zwischenmaß schont da gar nix. Wenn der Bestand schlecht ist, liegt es eher daran, daß die Lebensbedingungen nicht stimmen. Ein Küchenfenster für Fische ist Schwachsinn hoch drei...gesunde Gewässer ohne sinnlosen, falschen Besatz und mit sinnvollen Entnahmeregeln (wir wärs, reicht nicht auch ein Fisch pro Tag??) vertragen auch maßvollen Entnahme von Fischen jeder Größe.

Außerdem setzt jede Maßnahme vernünftige Angler voraus...das ich nicht jede 46er Hechtfritte mitnehme sollte ebenso klar sein, wie daß ich nicht den dritten 80 plus Hecht an einem Tag wo´s gut läuft vor´n Kopp hau.

Zurück zum Karpfen: Wem bitte nützt das Entnahmefenster? Niemandem. Es geht einzig um einen überhöhten Bestand an Großkarpfen für wenige Spezialisten. Daß diese Fische aber Ressourcen des Gewässers nutzen, von denen dutzende andere Fische leben könnten, wird dezent vergessen. Meine Güte, wieviel Großkarpfen Ü10 kg werden denn wirklich entnommen???


----------



## barschkönig (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



vermesser schrieb:


> Na so ein Quatsch. Ob ich nun einen 45er oder einen Meterhecht entnehme, ist völlig unerheblich für den Bestand. Es kommt immer viel, viel mehr Brut aus, als das Gewässer tragen kann. Es gibt nie mehr Hechte als Standorte und Nahrung. Ein Zwischenmaß schont da gar nix. Wenn der Bestand schlecht ist, liegt es eher daran, daß die Lebensbedingungen nicht stimmen. Ein Küchenfenster für Fische ist Schwachsinn hoch drei...gesunde Gewässer ohne sinnlosen, falschen Besatz und mit sinnvollen Entnahmeregeln (wir wärs, reicht nicht auch ein Fisch pro Tag??) vertragen auch maßvollen Entnahme von Fischen jeder Größe.
> 
> Außerdem setzt jede Maßnahme vernünftige Angler voraus...das ich nicht jede 46er Hechtfritte mitnehme sollte ebenso klar sein, wie daß ich nicht den dritten 80 plus Hecht an einem Tag wo´s gut läuft vor´n Kopp hau.
> 
> Zurück zum Karpfen: Wem bitte nützt das Entnahmefenster? Niemandem. Es geht einzig um einen überhöhten Bestand an Großkarpfen für wenige Spezialisten. Daß diese Fische aber Ressourcen des Gewässers nutzen, von denen dutzende andere Fische leben könnten, wird dezent vergessen. Meine Güte, wieviel Großkarpfen Ü10 kg werden denn wirklich entnommen???



Tja nur leider gibt es kaum noch Gewässer mit vernümpftigen und guten/ökologischen Besatz.
Ich kenne einen kleinen See, wo ich auch oft auf Karpfen angle, da werden jedes Jahr im Herbst Kiloweise satzkarpfen reingehaun aber nicht vom Verein sondern Kreisanglerverband. Dort schwimmen soviele Satzer rum in diesem See das ein 18 pf schon als Groß und Überraschend gilt. Mir wurde gesagt das der Verein nicht mal den Besatz verhindern kann, es steht beim KAV aufm Zettel und dann muss es gemacht werden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Mir wurde gesagt das der Verein nicht mal den Besatz verhindern kann, es steht beim KAV aufm Zettel und dann muss es gemacht werden.



Gut möglich aber nicht unabänderbar.:m
Müssten sich nur mehrere Vereine gegen den Besatz sträuben und anderen fordern.
Aber welcher Angler wollen das schon?
Wenn sie wenigsten so viele Karpfen wie möglich wieder entnehmen würden . . .|kopfkrat


.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Es geht hier nicht um Haßtiraden gegenüber Karpfen oder Karpfenanglern. Ich angle selbst gerne hin und wieder auf Karpfen, allerdings mehr auf die genießbare Größe -45 cm und auch nicht spezialisiert. Muss ich aber nicht machen, wenn keine Karpfen im Gewässer vorkommen. Nur habe ich da leider Nullkommagarkeinen Einfluss drauf. Man würde mich steinigen oder standesrechtlich erschießen, wenn ich das auf der Versammlung vorschlagen würde, keine mehr zu setzen. Die Leute hier drehen schon ab, wenn es darum geht, ob eventuell das Nachtangeln erlaubt sein könnte, das Gezeter möchte ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.

Früher was mir das auch egal mit den Karpfen. Die waren halt drin im Wasser und gut war. Gedanken habe ich mir da keine gemacht, das begann wohl erst, als ich hier las und überlegte...
Und mal ehrlich, jenseits aller Emotionen kann man eigentlich gar nicht zu einem anderen Schluss kommen, als gegen den Besatz einer Fischart zu sein, die hier nicht hingehört, die sich nicht fortpflanzt..., oder? Ich habe KEINEN Zielfisch, na gut, beim Spinnfischen vielleicht den Zander , fische aber ansonsten gerne jahreszeitbedingt auf alles, was Flossen trägt. Ich bin also nicht sehr voreingenommen, denke ich.
Wenn ich aber so manchen Beitrag von Fachleuten, die wirklich was dazu sagen können (Foolish Farmer wäre da mal ganz oben zu nennen) UND nebenbei auch noch Angler sind, objektiv betrachte und als Quintessenz rauslesen kann, dass diese gründelnden Mastsäue schon so manches Gewässer ruiniert haben, dann, ja dann...


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Ziel ist es doch wohl, mit möglichst wenig Besatz, Kasse und Gewässer zu schonen.
Ich denke so ein Küchenmaß ist da eine Vernünftige Lösung.

Einige Angler wollen halt besonders große Karpfen fangen, groß werden Karpfen aber nur wenn sich nicht Massen von Ihnen im Gewässer das Futter teilen müssen.
Auch wenn nur wenige Tiere im Gewässer sind, lassen die sich noch gut selektiv befischen.
Andere Angler wollen Speisefische erbeuten, einige dieser Angler zählen Karpfen so zu Ihren Zielspeisefischen.
Nun die ganz Großen wollen sie überhaupt nicht.
Beiden ist geholfen wenn regelmäßig (jährlich) mit geringen Mengen besetzt wird und viele kleinere Karpfen, nach kurzer Zeit wieder entnommen werden.
Wenn in unsinniger Weise Großkarpfen entnommen werden, hat die Gier den Verstand besiegt, was folgt ist der Schrei nach mehr Besatz beider Gruppen.
Nichts mag unsinniger sein als die Angelei auf die Großkarpfen, aber die Jungs richten auch den geringsten Schaden an, wenn sie etwas können.
Gerade in schwach besetzten Gewässern müssen sie sich mit der Natur auseinander setzen um Fische zu finden.
So kommt es, dass fast alle erfolgreichen Carp-Hunter mehr von Gewässerbiologie verstehen als Spinnfischer oder Friedfischangler, dies wenigstens ist meine Erfahrung.
Hand aufs Herz, wer schnappt sich sonst ne Tauchausrüstung um zu schauen wie es unter Wasser so ausschaut.

Wenn man Großfische sucht, ist es leider so, daß man da suchen muß, wo am wenigsten gefischt oder besetzt wird.
In fast jedem unbefischten Gewässer ist der Großhecht leicht zu fangen, wird es befischt überschreiten nur wenige das Mindestmaß.
Selbst in Gewässern die wenig größer als 1000 m² sind ist der 80 -90 cm Hecht normal, wenn dort nicht geangelt wird.
1 -3 Angelversuche weiter und er ist Geschichte, wenn er nicht zurückgesetzt wird.
Sicher dort wächst wieder einer nach, aber nur wenn man Ihn überhaupt ersteinmal so groß werden lässt.
Das ist wie in einem Wald, einmal einige große Bäume schlagen kein Problem, aber ständig jeden Baum über 10 m und der Wald verändert sich.
Schaut euch mal die Fänge bei Euch an, eigendlich sollten Großhechte die Regel sein.
Warum?
Weil ständig Hechte ausgedünnt werden, die wenigen haben also mehr zu fressen.

Also werde ich das mal über einige tausend Angler betrachten.
Mal grob fischen bei uns 2 Angler je ha, im Durchschnitt entnehmen sie weit weniger als einen Hecht je Angler im Jahr.
Spricht man mit Spezialisten, giebt es Großfische in Mengen.
Tatsächlich fangen die auch regelmäßig Großhechte. (über 90 cm)
Nur leider, sind das dann weit weniger als 1 Großhecht auf 130 Angler. (mal über 20 Jahre betrachtet)
Die ganz Großen kommen aus Großgewässer (wurden wohl verfehlt) oder aus Tümpeln wo keiner mehr hingeht, weil sie ja tot sind.
Von einem naturnahen Altersaufbau sind wir also weit entfehrnt.

Hechte sind recht unvorsichtig und leicht zu fangen, will man aber den Großen, hat Er fast immer schon Erfahrungen mit Anglern gemacht.
Dann erst, benötige ich hochwertige Vorfächer oder ausgefallende Köder, oder Angeltechniken.
Ein Schatten aufs Wasser oder ein lauter Auftritt und das kann es in befischten Kleingewässern schon gewesen sein.
Dort aber wo keiner angelt, sind auch Fehlbisse erstaunlich selten.
Dem Spinnfischer kanns egal sein, der überrascht halt den Hecht hin und wieder, weil Er Strecke macht.

So meine Erfahrung

Küchenfenster, #6
aber nur aus Einsicht ohne Zwang.

Wenn ich mit dem Angeldruck richtig liege, haben wir ein Zuchtprogramm für Hechte die schlecht abwachsen.
Tiere für die Zucht von Besatzfischen, werden genau anders herum ausgewählt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ziel ist es doch wohl, mit möglichst wenig Besatz, Kasse und *Gewässer zu schonen*.
> Ich denke so ein Küchenmaß ist da eine Vernünftige Lösung.



Gewässer schonen mit Karpfenbesatz?#t
Dem Wasser wird es wohl egal sein, was in ihm rumschwimmt aber den heimischen Arten nicht.

.


----------



## vermesser (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ziel ist es doch wohl, mit möglichst wenig Besatz, Kasse und Gewässer zu schonen.



#6 Volle Zustimmung.




BERND2000 schrieb:


> In fast jedem unbefischten Gewässer ist der Großhecht leicht zu fangen, wird es befischt überschreiten nur wenige das Mindestmaß.
> Selbst in Gewässern die wenig größer als 1000 m² sind ist der 80 -90 cm Hecht normal, wenn dort nicht geangelt wird.
> 1 -3 Angelversuche weiter und er ist Geschichte, wenn er nicht zurückgesetzt wird.



Das stimmt meiner Erfahrung nach nicht. Ich habe jahrelang an nahezu unbeangelten, schwer zugänglichen Gewässern gefischt. Dort gab es eine gesunde Alterspyramide, sehr viele kleine, viele mittlere und wenige große Hechte. Angelt man mit "unselektiven" Ködern wie mittleren Effzett beißen Hechte aller Größen, aber Ü90 sind nie so zahlreich, wie kleinere. Ist ja auch logisch...es schlüpfen tausende kleinere und auf dem Weg des Lebens bleiben viele aus unterschiedlichen Gründen auf der Strecke. Und wenige erreichen ein hohes Alter und werden sehr groß.

Gibt es nur Großhechte, ist das kein gutes Zeichen fürs Gewässer, weil die das Wachsen ihres eigenen Nachwuchses gefährden und ihn sogar fressen.

Der Schlüssel zu einem guten Hechtbestand sind Nahrung, Rückzugsorte und Laichplätze und ingesamt zusagende Lebensbedingungen.


----------



## vermesser (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Zurück zum Thema Küchenfenster, speziell für Karpfen? Man schont die Laichfische einer Art, die sich nur durch Besatz halten kann. Was schonmal Unsinn ist. Man legalisiert durch die Hintertür Catch and Release? Was unnötig ist, wenn man einfach den Angler entscheiden lässt, was er mitnehmen will oder nicht.

Für mich macht ein Küchenfenster jedenfalls keinen Sinn. Über an das Gewässer angepasste Entnahmeregeln wie mehr beschränkte Mengen (ein Fisch pro Tag und Angler oder so) kann man ja reden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> Gewässer schonen mit Karpfenbesatz?





> Zurück zum Thema Küchenfenster, speziell für Karpfen?



Man müsste halt mal zuerst "Karpfen" definieren..

Meint man damit die allseits bekannten, degenerierten Mastviecher oder richtige (Wild)Karpfen??

Mit den Mastviechern wirds immer ökologische Probleme in den Gewässern geben. 

Baut man aber mit einem  Anfangsbesatz an Wildkarpfen einen sich selbst fortpflanzenden Bestand auf, dürfte das wieder anders aussehen.

Dann würde auch ein Küchenfenster Sinn machen, auch und gerade um die Kohle für den weiteren Besatz sparen zu können.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Baut man aber mit einem  Anfangsbesatz an Wildkarpfen einen sich selbst fortpflanzenden Bestand auf, dürfte das wieder anders aussehen.



Daran sind aber die wenigsten interessiert weil so ein Besatz sicher teurer wäre und vor Allem weil Wildkarpfen nicht die Gewichte der Zuchtformen erreichen.|rolleyes




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann würde auch ein Küchenfenster Sinn machen, auch und gerade um die Kohle für den weiteren Besatz sparen zu können.




Dafür müssten die Wildkarpfen aber hier erfolgreich laichen können, was ich bezweifle. Ansonsten müsste man ja trotzdem immer besetzen und Das Küchenfenster wäre wieder 'ad absurdum' geführt.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Zur Sache:
Auch ich halte ein Entnahmefenster beim Karpfen für zweckfrei aus Sicht der Gewässer- und Fischökologie! Hier liegen einzig fischereiliche Interessen zu Grunde, die vermutlich in direktem Zusammenhang mit C&R bei Karpfenanglern zu sehen sind.
Weder für den Bestand, noch für das Gewässer gibt es irgendeinen plausiblen Grund explizit Großkarpfen zu schonen - auch wenn es eine anderslautende Publikation eines Fisch*erei*biologen gibt.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wildkarpfen? Gibt es wohl schon längst keine mehr, oder irre ich mich da?
> ...


Moin ihr "Schlaumeier".  Guckt ihr dazu mal bitte hier bei uns im AB: www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=232840 
(Auch wenn der Titel anderes sagt, wird es am Ende sehr informativ).

Darüber hinaus kenne ich mehrere Baggerseen die mit einer der Wildform ähnlichen, schlanken Schuppenkarpfen-Form (wohl die gleiche Zuchtform wie beim Fisch-Gruber) über Jahre hinweg besetzt wurden. Obwohl sich die Elterntiere dieser Fische in unseren Breiten natürlich fortgepflanzt hatten (in flachen, sommerwarmen Teichen einer ökologischen Fischzucht), fehlt bis heute jeglicher Nachweis über eine erfolgreiche Fortpflanzung dieser Fische in den Baggerseen. Eine Ausweisung von Laichgebieten (wie weiter oben erwähnt) hilft da allein auch nicht weiter... ein "Küchenkorridor" erst recht nicht.


Eine persönliche Anmerkung aus gewässerökologischer Sicht werde ich mir dennoch nicht verkneifen:
Gerade Großkarpfen sind extreme Schädlinge in Stillgewässern - allerdings macht auch hier "die Dosis das Gift". Der angesprochene "Küchenkorridor" dient einzig dem Zwecke der Förderung der Großkarpfen und damit zur Erhöhung der "Dosis".
Wenn ich als Angler/ Verein/ Verband gerne viele und große Karpfen in meinem Gewässer haben möchte, kann ich einen solchen "Küchenkorridor" natürlich einführen... Dann aber bitte nicht mit fadenscheinigen Argumenten unter dem Deckmantel der Gewässeökologie ("ich tue was für mein Gewässer"), denn dem Gewässer nutzt das nicht (sondern schadet es vielmehr).


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

@FoolishFarmer!#6


----------



## kxxxkfxx (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



vermesser schrieb:


> Na so ein Quatsch. Ob ich nun einen 45er oder einen Meterhecht entnehme, ist völlig unerheblich für den Bestand.


 
Bitte einfach mal bzgl. Fischbiologie, Weitergabe von Erbanlagen und Laichqualität informieren.

Hier ein sehr guter Beitrag, der u.a. dieses Thema aufgreift:
http://www.angeln.de/forum/raubfisch/fischerei-greift-ins-erbgut-ein


----------



## vermesser (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

@ Krickfan: Das habe ich durchaus bereits getan, den verlinkten Artikel kenne ich. 

Der erste bezieht sich auf kommerzielle Fischerei, wohl eher nicht auf Angler am See. Oder will mir jemand wirklich erzählen, daß die Entnahme großer Fische (die höchstwahrscheinlich die Eltern der kleinen im Gewässer sind) die "großwüchsigen" Erbanlagen aus dem Gewässer entfernt? Wir reden hier vom angeln, von der gelegentlichen Entnahme größerer Fische...nicht vom kompletten Abfischen ganzer Bereiche / Gewässer mit Netzen.


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



vermesser schrieb:


> #6 Volle Zustimmung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Großhechte schließen doch kleinere nicht aus, sie nutzen aber auch Futter was den Kleineren nicht möglich ist zu fressen.
Klar sie dünnen den Nachwuchs aus, oft besonders die mittleren Hechtjahrgänge, das aber schützt dann wieder die sehr Kleinen vor den Mittleren.
Sie verjüngen den Bestand und haben sicherlich auch insgesammt Einfluß auf einen gesunden Fischbestand.
Selber aber haben sie bewiesen, das sie in dem Gewässer besonders gut zu recht kommen, dann wäre es doch schade wenn sie das nicht weitergeben können.
Jeder Angler freut sich auch, wenn er mal den Meter knackt, warum soll sich kein weiterer erfreuen können.
Ausrotten wird man die Hechte so oder so nur sehr selten können.
Fast immer geht es völlig ohne Besatz auch über Jahrzehnte.
Selbst wenn nur wenige überleben reicht es einen ganzen See zu bevölkern.
Sind es aber auch die Besten Eigenschaften die weitergegeben werden?
Wird der Altfischbestand an Weißfischen auch noch ausreichend ausgelichtet und so mit verjüngt ?

Räumt noch einer mit einem übermäßigen Karpfe n oder Forellenbesatz auf ?:q


----------



## FoolishFarmer (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Bitte einfach mal bzgl. Fischbiologie, Weitergabe von Erbanlagen und Laichqualität informieren.
> 
> Hier ein sehr guter Beitrag, der u.a. dieses Thema aufgreift:
> http://www.angeln.de/forum/raubfisch/fischerei-greift-ins-erbgut-ein


Und bitte auch nicht alles als die einzige Wahrheit annehmen, nur weil es irgendjemand mal geschrieben hat.
Dein obiger Link bezieht sich genau auf die von mir beschriebene Publikation. Es gibt eine Menge Experten (zu denen ich mich ganz unverblümt auch zähle), die das aber ganz anders sehen. :g
Wenn ein Fisch*erei*biologe über Ökologie schreibt, ist die Intentaion halt oftmals etwas anders. 

Nur weil der BP-Vorstandschef schreibt, dass Verbrennungsmotoren grundsätzlich besser sind als Brennstoffzellen, glaubst Du das ja auch nicht sofort, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



			
				FoolishFarmer schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Zuchttyp, der sich in Aussehen und Verhalten/ Anpassung möglichst nah an dem Ursprungstypen orientiert.
> 
> Inwieweit man sowas dann als "Wildtyp" bezeichnen kann, wird auch seitens der Naturschutzfachwelt zwiespältig diskutiert.


Wäre doch aber allemal sinnvoller als die Mastviecher, oder?

Auch und gerade im Lichte dessen, dass mit der Klimaerwärmung sicherlich Laichbedingungen besser werden würden, und dann solche Formen besser sind fürs Gewässer als die Mastviecher?

Und wie gesagt, dann (auch nur dann) würde ich auch ein Küchenfenster sinnvoll finden.

Ansonsten sehe ich das wie FoolishFarmer auch.



> Wenn ich als Angler/ Verein/ Verband gerne viele und große Karpfen in meinem Gewässer haben möchte, kann ich einen solchen "Küchenkorridor" natürlich einführen... Dann aber bitte nicht mit fadenscheinigen Argumenten unter dem Deckmantel der Gewässeökologie ("ich tue was für mein Gewässer"), denn dem Gewässer nutzt das nicht (sondern schadet es vielmehr).


----------



## vermesser (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Jeder Angler freut sich auch, wenn er mal den Meter knackt, warum soll sich kein weiterer erfreuen können.



Ich habe auch nicht gesagt, daß ich einen Meterhecht schlachten will und muss. Ich bezog mich eher auf Deine Aussage, daß Großhechte in unbeangelten Gewässern sehr zahlreich und leicht zu fangen sind.

Bei Deinen restlichen Aussagen sind wir einer Meinung, also :m !


----------



## FoolishFarmer (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wäre doch aber allemal sinnvoller als die Mastviecher, oder?
> 
> Auch und gerade im Lichte dessen, dass mit der Klimaerwärmung sicherlich Laichbedingungen besser werden würden, und dann solche Formen besser sind fürs Gewässer als die Mastviecher?


Nein. Denn für "die Gewässer" im Sinne von Stillgewässern sind alle Karpfen (egal wie groß) schlecht... denn die Haupteigenschaft des Wühlens/ Gründelns (Bioturbation) ist bei allen Zuchtformen gleichermaßen ausgeprägt.

Für unsere Fließgewässer wären adaptierte Formen natürlich sinnvoller. Da es diese aber bereits gibt, ist ein Besatz in meinen Augen sinnfrei (wie so ziemlich jeder Besatz, wenn es um das Gewässer an sich geht)... wenn die Bedingungen passen, kommen diese von ganz alleine ausreichen auf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

@ FF:
Jo, da hab ich als (fast) reiner Flussangler wieder (mal) zu kurz gedacht.....

Also in Flüssen mit (annähernden) Wildformen einen Bestand aufbauen. Also rausfangen von Mastformen, notfalls zur Beschleunigung unterstützenden Besatz von wilden...

Dann raus mit Karpfen aus Stillgewässern, ausser wie bei den Forellenpuffs in extra dafür bereitgestellten Seen/Teichen/Anlagen.

Denn dass viele Angler eben gerne die Mastviecher angeln - sei es, weil sie recht einfach fangbar sind und vielen gerne in kleineren Größen gegessen werden oder um eben endlich mal einen großen Fisch fangen zu können (beides für mich legitim) - ist nunmal so und sollte in meinen Augen auch weiterhin mögich sein. 

Dann gibts eh kein Problem mehr mit Korridor etc..

Wenn das mit der Ökologie in Naturseen kollidiert, muss man eben andere Lösungen finden wie die genannten "Karpfenseen/anlagen"....


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



vermesser schrieb:


> @ Krickfan: Das habe ich durchaus bereits getan, den verlinkten Artikel kenne ich.
> 
> Der erste bezieht sich auf kommerzielle Fischerei, wohl eher nicht auf Angler am See. Oder will mir jemand wirklich erzählen, daß die Entnahme großer Fische (die höchstwahrscheinlich die Eltern der kleinen im Gewässer sind) die "großwüchsigen" Erbanlagen aus dem Gewässer entfernt? Wir reden hier vom angeln, von der gelegentlichen Entnahme größerer Fische...nicht vom kompletten Abfischen ganzer Bereiche / Gewässer mit Netzen.


 
...von gelegentlicher Entnahme durch viele Angler über Jahre.
Die Menge bringt nicht der einzelne Angler, aber die Anzahl der Angler schon.
Wenn da ein Großhecht sichtbar jagt, wird da dann tagelang gefischt.
Kein Fischer würde das machen, weil es für ihn nicht lohnt.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

@ Thomas: Genau so! #6
Mein Reden schon seit Jahren...


----------



## kxxxkfxx (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Wenn ich als Angler/ Verein/ Verband gerne viele und große Karpfen in meinem Gewässer haben möchte, kann ich einen solchen "Küchenkorridor" natürlich einführen... Dann aber bitte nicht mit fadenscheinigen Argumenten unter dem Deckmantel der Gewässeökologie ("ich tue was für mein Gewässer"), denn dem Gewässer nutzt das nicht (sondern schadet es vielmehr).


 
Manche Vereine machen da öffentlich auf ihren Web-Seiten gar keinen Hehl draus:

Zitat:
"Um ein besseres Abwachsen der Karpfen im XX See zu gewährleisten, sind ab sofort bis auf Widerruf alle Karpfen ab einer Länge von 60 cm und einem Gewicht von mehr als 5 Kg wieder schonend zurückzusetzen."

Das ist wenigstens eine ehrliche Ansage! Und das in Bayern!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



			
				FoolisghFarmer schrieb:
			
		

> @ Thomas: Genau so!



Welcher Verband plädiert eigentlich für solche sinnvollen Maßnahmen, damit man den dann auch unterstützen kann?


----------



## vermesser (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wenn da ein Großhecht sichtbar jagt, wird da dann tagelang gefischt.



Aha...gut, so krass is das hier im "Wilden Osten" noch nicht.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



vermesser schrieb:


> @ Krickfan: Das habe ich durchaus bereits getan, den verlinkten Artikel kenne ich.
> 
> Der erste bezieht sich auf kommerzielle Fischerei, wohl eher nicht auf Angler am See. Oder will mir jemand wirklich erzählen, daß die Entnahme großer Fische (die höchstwahrscheinlich die Eltern der kleinen im Gewässer sind) die "großwüchsigen" Erbanlagen aus dem Gewässer entfernt? Wir reden hier vom angeln, von der gelegentlichen Entnahme größerer Fische...nicht vom kompletten Abfischen ganzer Bereiche / Gewässer mit Netzen.


 
Ich denke, Du hast den Artikel gelesen. Da geht es ganz wesentlich auch um das Angeln.

Zitat (das ich inhaltlich voll unterstütze):
_"Das - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes - „wahllose“ Abschlagen aller gefangenen Fische erleichtert die gebotene Hegepflicht keineswegs. Da Angler ähnlich wie Jäger eine besondere Pflicht zur Hege und Pflege ihrer Reviere besitzen, ist hier der Vergleich mit der Jagd angebracht: Kein Jäger schießt den starken Platzhirsch zuerst. Um seiner biologischen Funktion als Top-Räuber nachzukommen, selektiert er zunächst kleinere und schwächere Individuen aus. Außerdem entscheidet sich der Jäger vor dem Schuss. Ein Angler kann sich dagegen nie sicher sein, was anbeißen wird. Geschützte oder untermaßige Fische muss er ohnehin unversehrt zurücksetzen. Warum sollte dies nicht auch für besonders schützenswerte, große Exemplare gelten? Dies widerspricht keineswegs dem durch das Tierschutzgesetz vorgegebenen Gebot des Nahrungserwerbs durch die Angelei. Das Zurücksetzen fangreifer Fische steht immer dann rechtlich mit dem Tierschutzgesetz und den landesweiten Fischereigesetzen im Einklang, wenn der Bestand gestützt werden muss und das selektive, gezielte Zurücksetzen zum Erhalt des Fischbestands beiträgt._
_Lösung: Zwischenschonmaß Selektive Entnahme statt Entnahmegebot - das ist der Schlüssel! Die tragende Rolle erfahrener Laichfische für die Reproduktion von beangelten Flossenträgern ist unter vielen Fischereibiologen mittlerweile anerkannt."_


----------



## jkc (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> ... Um besseres Abwachsen der Karpfen im XX See zu gewährleisten, sind ab sofort bis auf Widerruf alle Karpfen ab einer Länge von 60 cm und einem Gewicht von mehr als 5 Kg wieder schonend zurückzusetzen."



Wobei sowas, das Abwachsen der einzelnen Fische verschlechtert.|supergri


----------



## FoolishFarmer (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Ich denke, Du hast den Artikel gelesen. Da geht es ganz wesentlich auch um das Angeln.
> 
> Zitat (das ich inhaltlich voll unterstütze):
> _"Das - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes - „wahllose“ Abschlagen aller gefangenen Fische erleichtert die gebotene Hegepflicht keineswegs. Da Angler ähnlich wie Jäger eine besondere Pflicht zur Hege und Pflege ihrer Reviere besitzen, ist hier der Vergleich mit der Jagd angebracht: Kein Jäger schießt den starken Platzhirsch zuerst. Um seiner biologischen Funktion als Top-Räuber nachzukommen, selektiert er zunächst kleinere und schwächere Individuen aus. Außerdem entscheidet sich der Jäger vor dem Schuss. Ein Angler kann sich dagegen nie sicher sein, was anbeißen wird. Geschützte oder untermaßige Fische muss er ohnehin unversehrt zurücksetzen. Warum sollte dies nicht auch für besonders schützenswerte, große Exemplare gelten? Dies widerspricht keineswegs dem durch das Tierschutzgesetz vorgegebenen Gebot des Nahrungserwerbs durch die Angelei. Das Zurücksetzen fangreifer Fische steht immer dann rechtlich mit dem Tierschutzgesetz und den landesweiten Fischereigesetzen im Einklang, wenn der Bestand gestützt werden muss und das selektive, gezielte Zurücksetzen zum Erhalt des Fischbestands beiträgt._
> _Lösung: Zwischenschonmaß Selektive Entnahme statt Entnahmegebot - das ist der Schlüssel! Die tragende Rolle erfahrener Laichfische für die Reproduktion von beangelten Flossenträgern ist unter vielen Fischereibiologen mittlerweile anerkannt."_


Das ist jetzt aber kein Zitat aus der Arlinghaus-Publikation, oder?!? |kopfkrat

Dennoch, der Vergleich hinkt unglaublich. Eine herden-sozialisierte Säugetierart mit Fischen zu vergleichen... uha. 
Und Fischereibiologen sind eben nicht die einzig Weisen, bzw. haben leider von Ökologie oft keinen Schimmer. Die "tragende Rolle erfahrener Laichfische" ist mir beispielsweise gänzlich unwichtig... und sowohl dem Gewässer als wahrscheinlich auch der Population einer Fischart auch. Noch grotesker ist die Theorie über das besonders hochqualitative Laichprodukt eines kapitalen Fisches... aber wir driften hier ab.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Welcher Verband plädiert eigentlich für solche sinnvollen Maßnahmen, damit man den dann auch unterstützen kann?


 
Da wirst Du lange suchen müssen. 
Das liegt aber natürlich auch an den durch diese Verbände vertretenen Anglern. Auch mein Verein will dieses Jahr wieder eine Angel-Reise mit interessierten Mitgliedern machen. Ich hatte eine Gegend in Nord-Deutschland vorgeschlagen. Wurde abgelehnt mit der Begründung "Da fängste doch keinen Karpfen über 15 Kilo". Jetzt will man zum Po fahren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Ich denke, Du hast den Artikel gelesen. Da geht es ganz wesentlich auch um das Angeln.
> 
> Zitat (das ich inhaltlich voll unterstütze):
> _"Das - im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes - „wahllose“ Abschlagen aller gefangenen Fische erleichtert die gebotene Hegepflicht keineswegs. Da Angler ähnlich wie Jäger eine besondere Pflicht zur Hege und Pflege ihrer Reviere besitzen, ist hier der Vergleich mit der Jagd angebracht: Kein Jäger schießt den starken Platzhirsch zuerst. Um seiner biologischen Funktion als Top-Räuber nachzukommen, selektiert er zunächst kleinere und schwächere Individuen aus. Außerdem entscheidet sich der Jäger vor dem Schuss. Ein Angler kann sich dagegen nie sicher sein, was anbeißen wird. Geschützte oder untermaßige Fische muss er ohnehin unversehrt zurücksetzen. Warum sollte dies nicht auch für besonders schützenswerte, große Exemplare gelten? Dies widerspricht keineswegs dem durch das Tierschutzgesetz vorgegebenen Gebot des Nahrungserwerbs durch die Angelei. Das Zurücksetzen fangreifer Fische steht immer dann rechtlich mit dem Tierschutzgesetz und den landesweiten Fischereigesetzen im Einklang, wenn der Bestand gestützt werden muss und das selektive, gezielte Zurücksetzen zum Erhalt des Fischbestands beiträgt._
> _Lösung: Zwischenschonmaß Selektive Entnahme statt Entnahmegebot - das ist der Schlüssel! Die tragende Rolle erfahrener Laichfische für die Reproduktion von beangelten Flossenträgern ist unter vielen Fischereibiologen mittlerweile anerkannt."_




Ergänzend zu FoolishFarmers letztem Beitrag möchte ich noch dezent darauf hinweisen, dass die Einführung eines Zwischenschonmaßes (unabhängig von der Art) voraussetzt, dass die Zusammensetzung der Alterspyramide bekannt ist. 

Da fast kein Verein Kenntnis darüber hat, wird nach Angelerfolgen gewertet. 

Übertragen auf die Jagd ist das etwa so, als würde man mit einem MG den Wald beharken, kucken was man getroffen hat, und danach den Hegepan aufstellen.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

|kopfkrat





FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt aber kein Zitat aus der Arlinghaus-Publikation, oder?!?
> Dennoch, der Vergleich hinkt unglaublich. Eine herden-sozialisierte Säugetierart mit Fischen zu vergleichen... uha.
> Und Fischereibiologen sind eben nicht die einzig Weisen, bzw. haben leider von Ökologie oft keinen Schimmer. Die "tragende Rolle erfahrener Laichfische" ist mir beispielsweise gänzlich unwichtig... und sowohl dem Gewässer als wahrscheinlich auch der Population einer Fischart auch. Noch grotesker ist die Theorie über das besonders hochqualitative Laichprodukt eines kapitalen Fisches... aber wir driften hier ab.


 
Nein, das ist ein Beitrag aus einer Diskussion im Internet.

Deine Meinung teile ich übrigens überhaupt nicht. Für die Weitergabe hervorragender Erbanlagen gelten bei Fischen die gleichen Mechanismen wie bei allen anderen Tierarten. Die Dominanz der großen Tiere führt zur verstärkten Weitergabe derer Erbanlagen. Genau dieser Mechanismus wird durch die Entnahme der Kapitalen unterbrochen.
Und dass die Laichqualität kapitaler Fische erheblich besser sei als die von gerade maßig gewordenen hat hier vorige Woche erst wieder ein Sachverständiger aus der Teichwirtschaft in einem Vortrag erläutert.

Aber die haben anscheinend alle keine Ahnung |kopfkrat


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

|supergri
Schon klar, Karpfen richten Schaden an im Gewässer.
Also, keine Karpfen mehr.
Keine Karpfen, R.Forellen und besser noch keinen Besatz weil unnötig wenn die Bedingungen stimmen.
Dann noch die Angler entfehrnen die für das Gewässer zu viel sind, oder die Abläufe etwas stören.....oder ein wenig in die natürlichen Abläufe eingreifen.. dann haben wir es geschafft.
|supergri Also alle Angler entfehrnen.

Weil die Gewässer Angler nicht brauchen, nur Angler brauchen eben die Gewässer.

Ich dachte es ginge hier um für einen vernünftigen Weg, eine praktische Lösung, vielleicht eine Verbesserung, zu betrachten.
Selbst der Nabu betrachtet das Angeln weniger einseitig.:q

Deutschland ohne Karpfen, ist wie ohne Kühe, Schafe,Katzen,Pferde,Ziegen, Menschen u.v.m, etwas Weltfremd auch wenn sie hier nicht heimisch waren.
:q
Es gilt doch nur einen Weg zu finden wie mit möglichst geringem Besatz *alle* glücklich sind.

Für Thomas einen Tipp: (O.T)
Wenn Rekorde bei Fischen nicht an dem Gewicht festgemacht würden, sondern an der Länge würde auch die Fischerei bei den Laichfischen z.B Dorsch weniger Sinn ergeben.
Es wäre dann völlig egal wann ein Fisch gefangen wurde, so aber sind Rekorde fast nur immer Tiere zur Laichzeit, egal welcher Art sie angehören oder eben aus der Hochzucht beim Karpfen.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Nur ist es für das Ökosystem völlig belanglos, ob die Fische besonders groß sind oder nicht...

Und was die Laichqaulität betrifft - schon der Ansatz den Kapitalen mit dem Erstlaicher zu vergleichen ist unbedeutend. Die breite Maße dazwischen ist das Wesentliche.
Besonders Kapitale Fische produzieren dagegen oftmals gar keinen Laich mehr (bzw. von extrem minderer Qualität), weil die Ressourcen hierzu nicht mehr ausreichend sind. Im übrigen hat auch ein besonders kapitaler Fisch seine Erbanlagen schon x-fach als kleinerer Fisch weitergegeben. Das Erbgut ändert sich mit dem Alter nicht mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> Schon klar, Karpfen richten Schaden an im Gewässer.
> Also, keine Karpfen mehr


Nö , das ist zu kurz gesprungen und will ich auch nicht und hab ich so auch nicht geschrieben.

Es kommt eben drauf an, wo welche Fische rein- bzw. auch wieder rauskommen.
In Fließgewässern sollte man versuchen, einen Bestand an möglichst nahe am Wildkarfen stehenden Populationen aufbauen.
Durch Entnahme der Mast/Zuchtfische und - sofern notwendig - einbringen von "Wild"karpfen.

In natürlichen Stillgewässern richtet der Karpfen (unabhängig welcher Form) wohl eher Schaden an, als dass er etwas bringt - also raus damit.

Um das vorhandene und legitime Bedürfnis der Angler nach Mast/Zuchtkarpfen zu befriedigen, das in meinen Augen absolut legitim ist (unabhängig ob zum essen oder als Rekordfisch), sollte man Gewässer schaffen analog der Forellenanlagen, welche dann Karpfen vorbehalten sind. 

Das bedingt zum einen sicherlich Umdenken sowohl bei Anglen wie bei den Verbänden.

Und nicht nur bei denen, die Angler vertreten - auch und gerade bei Naturschutzverbänden, die einsehen müssen, dass man für dieses berechtigte Anliegen der Angler sozusagen auch Ausgleichflächen stellen muss, wenn die Angler im Gegenzug die Karpfen aus ökologisch wertvolleren Naturgewässern entfernen.

Damit hätte sich dann auch die ganze Frage um diesen alibimäßigen Entnahmekorridor erledigt.

Und nochmal dazu:


> Deutschland ohne Karpfen, ist wie ohne Kühe, Schafe,Katzen,Pferde,Ziegen, Menschen u.v.m, etwas Weltfremd auch wenn sie hier nicht heimisch waren.


Stimmt - aber ob die degenerierten Pelletbomber als Karpfen bezeichnet werden können/sollen/dürfen, naja, muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden.

Wenn man die Möglichkeit hat, nahe an der Wildform stehende Formen zu besetzen, sollte das das erste Ziel sein - wenn Ausgleichflächen für die Angler zur Verfügung stehen, welche auf Mast/zuchtfische angeln wollen (wie gesagt, völlig  legitim in meinen Augen)...


----------



## vermesser (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Im übrigen hat auch ein besonders kapitaler Fisch seine Erbanlagen schon x-fach als kleinerer Fisch weitergegeben. Das Erbgut ändert sich mit dem Alter nicht mehr.



#6 Das war genau das, was ich in einem anderen Post schon schrieb. Ein kapitaler Fisch ist das Elterntier von -zig kleineren, hat seine Erbanlagen also schon verteilt...damit ist das Argument des wertvollen, besonders guten Laichs mit spitzenmäßigen Erbanlagen, die es zu schonen gilt absurd...


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> 
> Nein, das ist ein Beitrag aus einer Diskussion im Internet.
> 
> ...


 #6
Einzig es müsste heißen Tier und Pflanzenarten oder besser nur Arten.

Was unterscheidet einen Säuger und einen Fisch in der Vererbung?
Beim Fisch wird wie bei Pflanzen mit Tausenden Kombinationen gleichzeitig experimentiert.
Eine positive Anpassung ist also viel schneller möglich, als bei Säugern.

Erstaunlich wie schnell bei Fischen neue Arten entstehen können, Säuger brauchen ewig länger.
Ich denke deshalb wird eine eventuelle Kleinwüchsigkeit, sehr schnell wieder behoben werden, wenn die Ursache entfällt.

Was nun, ein Karpfen angelnder Fischereibiologe v.s angelnder Gewässerbiologe (Fachrichtung: Wasserpflanzen ?)
Ich denke beide Aussagen sind richtig, und sollten zusammen betrachtet werden.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



vermesser schrieb:


> #6 Das war genau das, was ich in einem anderen Post schon schrieb. Ein kapitaler Fisch ist das Elterntier von -zig kleineren, hat seine Erbanlagen also schon verteilt...damit ist das Argument des wertvollen, besonders guten Laichs mit spitzenmäßigen Erbanlagen, die es zu schonen gilt absurd...


Es ist übrigens interessant, wie sehr sich diese Diskussion in vielen Foren gleicht:
Bei den Meeresanglern ist die Laichdorschfischerei verpönt.
Bei den Meerforellenanglern entnimmt man keine braunen Fische, die demnächst zum Laichen aufsteigen.
Bei den Lachsanglern released man alle großen Fische.
Bei den Karpfenanglern (und auch Raubfischspezies) fordert man eine Schonung der Kapitalen...

Ist ja auch alles in Ordnung, solange man es eben fischereilich betrachtet. Aber dies immer in Zusammenhang mit dem Natur-/ Umweltschutzgedanken ("wir tun was fürs Gewässer") zu bringen ist eben absurd. Es hilft noch nichteinmal dem Fischbestand selbst. 
NUR dem Angler hilft es... und ist aus dieser einen Sichtweise auch vollkommen in Ordnung.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> ... angelnder Gewässerbiologe (Fachrichtung: Wasserpflanzen ?)


Solltest Du mich damit meinen - ich bin KEIN Biologe!!! Von mir aus Ökologe, damit kann ich leben. |supergri

Und die Wasserblumen sind nicht meine "Fachrichtung". Ich arbeite nur in bestimmten Bereichen gern mit ihnen, weil sie ideale Indikatoren für Gewässerqualität (im ökologischen Sinne) sind und dafür wesentlich besser taugen als beispielsweise Fische. 
Der Ökologe hat eben mehr das "Gesamtbild" im Auge. :g


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



vermesser schrieb:


> #6 Das war genau das, was ich in einem anderen Post schon schrieb. Ein kapitaler Fisch ist das Elterntier von -zig kleineren, hat seine Erbanlagen also schon verteilt...damit ist das Argument des wertvollen, besonders guten Laichs mit spitzenmäßigen Erbanlagen, die es zu schonen gilt absurd...


 
Nö, hat er nicht unbedingt.
Ein Hecht von 60 - 70 (80) cm kann durchaus Erstlaicher sein.
Selbst richtige Riesen sind oft nicht älter als 10 Jahre.
Es zählt aber auch die Erfahrung wo gelaicht wird und wie und wann.
Beim Zander und Wels sicher auch die Erfahrung und Abschreckung bei der Brutpflege.
Eigroße, Quallität da will ich mich lieber nicht streiten.


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Solltest Du mich damit meinen - ich bin KEIN Biologe!!! Von mir aus Ökologe, damit kann ich leben. |supergri
> 
> Und die Wasserblumen sind nicht meine "Fachrichtung". Ich arbeite nur in bestimmten Bereichen gern mit ihnen, weil sie ideale Indikatoren für Gewässerqualität (im ökologischen Sinne) sind und dafür wesentlich besser taugen als beispielsweise Fische.
> Der Ökologe hat eben mehr das "Gesamtbild" im Auge. :g


 
Werde ich mir merken.:q


Ich denke Ihr beide seit Euch so oder so in der Zielrichtung ähnlich, nur der Blickwinkel ist eben ein anderer.

Tatsächlich glaube ich das besonders bei den Hechten der Einfluß auf die Ökologie im Gewässer beträchtlich ist.
Auch der Brachsen wühlt, wenn auch nicht so stark wie der Karpfen, ab 40 cm fehlen Ihm leider oft die Fressfeinde. 
Erstaunlich was geschieht wenn die Brachsen Versterben.
Hatte das vor einiger Zeit, in einem Altarm, seit dem ist es klar bis zum Grund. Nach nur wenigen Monaten war er völlig zugewachsen, die wenigen Karpfen hielten dort nur Inseln frei.


----------



## Gunnar. (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Mahlzeit,


FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Es ist übrigens interessant, wie sehr sich diese Diskussion in vielen Foren gleicht:
> Bei den Meeresanglern ist die Laichdorschfischerei verpönt.
> Bei den Meerforellenanglern entnimmt man keine braunen Fische, die demnächst zum Laichen aufsteigen.
> Bei den Lachsanglern released man alle großen Fische.
> ...


 
Danke , darauf wollt ich hinaus.
Die Gewässeräkologie ist mir als Angler bis zu einem bestimmten Grad erstmal schnuppe.
Welcher Angler will keine kapitalen Fische fangen?
Welcher Angler ärgert sich über den Meterhecht , den ü40er Karpfen , das Monsterrotauge  die Mörderbrasse usw..?..... Wenn ich diesen Thread verfolge sind hier fast alle nur gleil auf Kleinfisch.Ist erstaunlich - die reale Anglerwelt sieht anders aus.

 Der Kleinfisch gehört für mich zum Angelerlbenis zu 100% mit dazu.Aber die größte Freude kommt bei den kapitalen auf.
Ich brauche kein überbesetztes Gewässer in dem Massenfänge von 4-5-6 Pfund Karpfen möglich sind. Das ist einfach nur uninteressant.Beherbergt dieser See auch kapitale Fische versuche ich logischerweise an diese selektiv heran zu kommen.Da mir pers die kapitalen Fische am besten schmecken würde ich die nur zugern öffter entnehmen.Leider erlaubt die Bestandsdichte sowas in den seltesten Fällen. Da ich aber auch Morgen noch kapitale Fische fangen möchte wäre es schön wenn diese Fische einem Schonmaß unterliegen würden. Dieses Schonmaß müßste nicht unbedingt pauschal angewendet werden.Eine Gewässerspeziefische Regelung wäre das optimale. Das das in der Praxis nahezu unmöglich ist unzusetzen ist mir bekannt.

Da der Kapfen hier als Schädling verschriehen ist , meine Meinung dazu:
Nicht der Karpfen an sich hat Schuld sondern der Mensch der ihn in einer unnötigen Menge einsetzt. Bevor man blindwütig dem Karpfen den Djihad erklärt sollten diese Leute lieber ihre verblendeten Augen auf die Besatzpolitik richten und diejenigen ans Bein pullern die das zu verantworten haben. Der Karpfen kann da nüscht für.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> Deine Meinung teile ich übrigens überhaupt nicht. Für die Weitergabe hervorragender Erbanlagen gelten bei Fischen die gleichen Mechanismen wie bei allen anderen Tierarten. Die Dominanz der großen Tiere führt zur verstärkten Weitergabe derer Erbanlagen. Genau dieser Mechanismus wird durch die Entnahme der Kapitalen unterbrochen.


 
Das ist die darwinistische Lehre in Reinform, allerdings ist und bleibt sie eine Theorie, die so unumstritten nun auch nicht ist. 
Man könnte sagen: Der große Hecht ist so groß geworden, weil er so schlau und von Gottes Gnaden dominant ist.

Man könnte aber auch sagen: Er hatte als Jüngling verdammtes Glück, dass sein Kumpel 10cm näher an dem Schilfstengel stand, hinter dem plötzlich ein gewaltiger Schatten auftauchte. 

Ob ein Lebewesen bis zur Endgröße heran wächst, hat neben seiner zweifellos wichtigen Erbanlagen auch eine Menge mit reinem Zufall zu tun.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Das ist die darwinistische Lehre in Reinform



Eigentlich nicht mal das, denn diese bezieht sich auf die Abfolge von Generationen aus dem gleichen genetischen Stamm, bei der das einzelne Individuum ohne jede Bedeutung ist. 

Hinter der dicken Mama mit dem Monstergen schwimmen tausende Töchter, Enkel, Urenkel, Ururenkel usw. die ebenfalls das Monstergen besitzen und selbst gern dicke Mama wären, hätten sie den Platz dafür. 

Und wenn es der Genteufel will, dann trifft dicke Mama in Zukunft nur noch auf Männchen mit Suizidgen und deren Nachfolger gehen allesamt mit Erreichen des Schonmaßes in die evolutionäre Einbahnstraße Kochtopf. :m


----------



## Gunnar. (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Nabend,


> Hinter der dicken Mama mit dem Monstergen schwimmen tausende Töchter, Enkel, Urenkel, Ururenkel usw. die ebenfalls das Monstergen besitzen und selbst gern dicke Mama wären, hätten sie den Platz dafür.


Alles richtig!Aber ist das nun der Grund dafür das die dicke Mama raus muß??
Ich weiß - ist die Dicke wech - können die anderen nachrücken. Aber A: das dauert seine Zeit und B: weiß keiner ob es dazu auch kommt.

Sicher ist:.Ist die Dicke wech - bleibt se wech.Verloren für immer...
Unsicher ist: Das es der Nachwuchs schafft dick zu werden.

Ich seh für mich keinen Grund die dicke Laichmama zu entnehmen....


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> Alles richtig!Aber ist das nun der Grund dafür das die dicke Mama raus muß??
> Ich weiß - ist die Dicke wech - können die anderen nachrücken. Aber A: das dauert seine Zeit und B: weiß keiner ob es dazu auch kommt.
> ...




Ganz sicher ist, dass die dicke Mama irgendwann sowieso weg ist. Wie schon Millionen dicke Mamas zuvor.:m

Sicher ist auch, dass ich nie einen kapitalen entnehmen würde, es sei denn er wäre schwer verletzt. Aber nicht wegen irgendeinem Genquatsch, sondern weil ich ganz persönlich es Schade finde, ein so herrliches Tier zu töten.
Da muss ich keine Ausrede erfinden. 

Ebenso sicher ist aber auch, dass mir ein Gewässer mit gemischtem Bestand und wenigen Kapitalen lieber ist als eines, in dem alles durch Besatz- und Schonpolitik durcheinandergebracht wurde.

Ich hab früher auch gerne auf Karpfen geangelt. Wenige gefangen, geschweige denn Kapitale. Es gab halt wenige. Aber die Wartezeit auf den meist ausbleibenden Karpfenbiss hab ich prima mit der feinen Angelei auf Schleie, Rotfeder oder Brasse überbrückt. Die gabs da noch recht häufig.
Karpfen war halt die Kirsche auf der Torte. Nur Kischen ist mir auf Dauer zu langweilig. 

Heut sitzt man da und fängt drei Tage lang nix, und dann mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nen großen Karpfen. Ist mir zu öde.


----------



## Gunnar. (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> Ebenso sicher ist aber auch, dass mir ein Gewässer mit gemischtem Bestand und wenigen Kapitalen lieber ist als eines, in dem alles durch Besatz- und Schonpolitik durcheinandergebracht wurde.


Da spiele ich gern mit............ ok ok - bei mir dürften es 1-2 Dicke mehr sein..


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Sicher ist:.Ist die Dicke wech - bleibt se wech.Verloren für immer...



Nun sei mal nicht so kleinlich.

Das ist der Kreislauf des Lebens und niemand kann sich drücken oder wird verschont.
Auch du bist irgendwann dran und glaub mir, der Sensemann releast niemanden.#t:q

Der Fisch stirbt ja für (d)einen guten Zweck und würde er an Alterschwäche sterben, hätte niemand etwas davon.:m



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Da mir pers die kapitalen Fische am besten schmecken...



Na bitte.

.


----------



## kati48268 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ... und niemand kann sich drücken oder wird verschont...


Veto! :q
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=229026


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Und kein anderes Tier frisst die Viecher?|kopfkrat

Na egal ist OT.
#t


----------



## Gunnar. (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Hi Andi,


> Das ist der Kreislauf des Lebens und niemand kann sich drücken oder wird verschont


Was spricht dagegen wenn ich als Angler diesen Kreislauf bei einigen Fischen vergrößere?


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hi Andi,
> 
> Was spricht dagegen wenn ich als Angler diesen Kreislauf bei einigen Fischen vergrößere?




Naja, erstens ist die Verlängerung auch nur befristet, bis der nächste kommt und zweitens eine Verlagerung des Unausweichlichen.
Dann nämlich frisst der dicke Mastkarpfen weiter anderen Fischen die Lebensgrundlage weg, die dadurch eingehen.


.


----------



## ernie1973 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Hm,

ich halte den "Küchenkorridor" beim Karpfen für eine Ermöglichung von C&R & es soll wohl auch erreicht werden, das Kapitale im Gewässer verbleiben, um das Gewässer "attraktiver" zu halten, oder weil die greisen Vorstände doch Angst haben, dass die jungen Cracks auch mal Fische mitnehmen....))

Fischereibiologisch hege ich als Laie so meine Zweifel, ob gerade diese Fische sich nun fortpflanzen & ob die Kapitalen tatsächlich die "wertvollen" Laichfische sind.

In Köln am Decksteiner Weiher gibt es auch solche vom Verein selbstdefinierten "wertvollen" Laichfische - das kann man in den Erlaubnisscheinen nachlesen.

Die Kölner Fischereibehörde wußte von dieser "Hegemaßnahme" allerdings nichts und war recht verblüfft, davon zu erfahren.

Aber - wo kein Kläger - da kein Richter und als Angler hat man wohl die Wahl, ob man sich an die selfmade-Vereinsregeln hält & dafür unter Umständen mal eine "C&R"-Anzeige riskiert - und ob man vom Verein "geschützt" wird, wenn man einem Regelverstoß gegen geltendes Bundesrecht in Form des Tieschutzgesetzes begeht, sich aber an selfmade Vereinsregeln hält....vielleicht sollte man sich mal selber anzeigen......aber so wichtig ist mir das Angeln dort nicht!

Ein Dilemma, zu dem ich mal versucht habe, von der Staatsanwaltschaft Köln und der zust. Fischereibehörde zumindest für den Decksteiner Weiher eine rechtssichere Auskunft zu bekommen, die ich bis heute leider NICHT habe.

Ich halte es rechtlich für fraglich, ob eine "nur" vereinsmäßige (und oft willkürliche und fischereibiologisch sehr fragwürdige) "Hegeregelung" den Angler vor Strafe schützt, die nicht auch von der zust. Fischereibehörde abgesegnet wurde.

Wenn einen da beim Zurücksetzen mal ein übermotivierter Petaner anzeigt, dann fangen die Mühlen der Justiz nämlich an zu mahlen...wie das dann ausgeht scheint allein in Gottes Hand zu liegen!

Aber wie gesagt, zu dem konkreten Entnahmefenster am Decksteiner Weiher habe ich bis heute kein verläßliches Statement bekommen.

...also Glücksspiel - und wer dort angelt, der riskiert so oder so, etwas falsch zu machen - ich kann selbst als Jurist nicht rechtssicher beurteilen, wie ich mich dort nun eigentlich verhalten soll, wenn ich so einen "wertvollen Laichfisch" am Haken habe - war dort auch nur 2 x angeln - *aber es ist ein Unding, dass mir keiner eine verlässliche Auskunft geben kann oder will!!!*

...es bleibt also ein Risiko!

Ernie

PS:

Mein persönlicher Küchenkorridor beginnt beim gesetzl. Mindestmaß und endet dort, wo ich es will...jedoch flutscht mir so mancher Fisch auch durch die Finger........sind halt´ doch oft glitschig die Biester!...


----------



## Gunnar. (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> Dann nämlich frisst der dicke Mastkarpfen weiter anderen Fischen die Lebensgrundlage weg, die dadurch eingehen.


 Nagut , dann mach ich mich bei der nächsten Gelgenheit auf die Suche nach Fischkadavern die Anzeichen eines qualvollen Hungertodes haben.....


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Aber aufessen!

Immerhin haben sie dir das zu verdanken.:q:q:q

btt :m


----------



## Andreas25 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> |kopfkrat
> 
> Nein, das ist ein Beitrag aus einer Diskussion im Internet.
> 
> Deine Meinung teile ich übrigens überhaupt nicht. Für die Weitergabe hervorragender Erbanlagen gelten bei Fischen die gleichen Mechanismen wie bei allen anderen Tierarten. Die Dominanz der großen Tiere führt zur verstärkten Weitergabe derer Erbanlagen. Genau dieser Mechanismus wird durch die Entnahme der Kapitalen unterbrochen.


Ist das wirklich so? Würden bei allen Tierarten grundsätzlich nur die Gene der kapitalsten Vertreter ihrer Art weitergegeben müsste doch eigentlich alle Tierarten der Welt die durch ihren Körperbau und ihren Energieumsatz begrenzte Maximale Größe erreichen. Dann wäre die Welt voll von Riesen. Dem ist aber nicht so. 
Grundsätzlich sind die meisten Tierarten heutzutage verglichen mit früheren Epochen relativ klein. Das liegt einfach daran das es nicht unbedingt ein evolutionärer Vorteil ist besonders gros zu sein. Grundsätzlich sind die Arten am erfolgreichsten die sich am besten langfristig Fortpflanzen können. Da kann ein 90er Hecht einem Exemplar mit 1,40 Metern überlegen sein, weil er zb weniger Nahrung benötigt und bessere Chancen hat in Notzeiten zu überleben, vielleicht kann er durch seine geringe Masse auch Nahrungsquellen nutzen die ein groshecht nicht Nutzen kann weil er daraus dauerhaft nicht genug Energie zum überleben  gewinnt. Survival of the fittest bedeutet das überleben der Fortpflanzungsfähigsten und am besten angepassten Tierarten, nicht der groesten und Stärksten. Einfaches Beispiel: Rotaugen. 
Es gibt sie in Massen in fast allen Gewässern obwohl sie relativ klein und schwach sind und eine leichte Beute für fast alle
Raubfische darstellen.Das bevorzugte releasen von kapitalen Fischen und das hypothetische heran züchten einer Population die nur aus kapitalen(wobei ich nicht glaube das Angler einen so bedeutenden Einfluss auf den Fischbestand haben das so etwas machbar ist) stellt daher kein Dienst für die Überlebensfähigkeit  einer Fischart dar, es wäre  der selbe Effekt der bei einer grundsätzlichen Entnahme aller Maßigen Fische eintritt.


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Andreas25 schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich so? Würden bei allen Tierarten grundsätzlich nur die Gene der kapitalsten Vertreter ihrer Art weitergegeben müsste doch eigentlich alle Tierarten der Welt die durch ihren Körperbau und ihren Energieumsatz begrenzte Maximale Größe erreichen. Dann wäre die Welt voll von Riesen. Dem ist aber nicht so.
> Grundsätzlich sind die meisten Tierarten heutzutage verglichen mit früheren Epochen relativ klein. Das liegt einfach daran das es nicht unbedingt ein evolutionärer Vorteil ist besonders gros zu sein. Grundsätzlich sind die Arten am erfolgreichsten die sich am besten langfristig Fortpflanzen können. Da kann ein 90er Hecht einem Exemplar mit 1,40 Metern überlegen sein, weil er zb weniger Nahrung benötigt und bessere Chancen hat in Notzeiten zu überleben, vielleicht kann er durch seine geringe Masse auch Nahrungsquellen nutzen die ein groshecht nicht Nutzen kann weil er daraus dauerhaft nicht genug Energie zum überleben gewinnt. Survival of the fittest bedeutet das überleben der Fortpflanzungsfähigsten und am besten angepassten Tierarten, nicht der groesten und Stärksten. Einfaches Beispiel: Rotaugen.
> Es gibt sie in Massen in fast allen Gewässern obwohl sie relativ klein und schwach sind und eine leichte Beute für fast alle
> Raubfische darstellen.Das bevorzugte releasen von kapitalen Fischen und das hypothetische heran züchten einer Population die nur aus kapitalen(wobei ich nicht glaube das Angler einen so bedeutenden Einfluss auf den Fischbestand haben das so etwas machbar ist) stellt daher kein Dienst für die Überlebensfähigkeit einer Fischart dar, es wäre der selbe Effekt der bei einer grundsätzlichen Entnahme aller Maßigen Fische eintritt.


 
Bei den großen Artensterben der Weltgeschichte überlebten nur die Kleinen, weil ihnen noch Nieschen das Überleben ermöglichten. 
Nach so einer Kriese jedoch, strebt alles wieder zur Größe.
Bis zur nächsten Kriese.
Seit etwa 10000 Jahren ist es wieder soweit, eine Großtierart nach der Anderen verschwindet.
Diese Kriese sind wir.

Nein wir betreiben auch keine Zuchtauswahl wenn wir Fische zurück setzen, schließlich wären Sie sonst ja im Gewässer geblieben. Wir veringern nur so den Faktor, wie stark wir eingreifen.
Angler sind  sicher ein nicht unbedeutender Faktor bei den Fischen.
Wie stark, soll jeder selber wissen.
Aber eben ein Faktor der auf jeden Fall einfließt.


Aber lassen sich Karpfen und Hechte bei der Betrachtung des Küchenfensters über einen Kamm scheren, ich denke nicht.
Karpfen haben für das Gewässer keinen Sinn, nur sind es eben Tiere die von vielen Anglern  beangelt werden wollen.
Kein - wenig Bestand halte ich für vernünftig.
Hin und wieder vermehrt er sich etwas, fast immer aber sind es Besatzfische, Laichtierschutz ist somit eine glatte Fehlbehauptung.  

Hechte braucht man fast nie besetzen, die vermehren sich fast überall, wenn nicht sollte man sich echt Gedanken machen.
Beim Hecht denke ich auch weniger um die Art oder der Zucht weniger gut wachsender Fische.
Nein Sorgen macht mir, das  Sie ihre Aufgabe im Gewässer nicht mehr erfüllen können, wenn sie Ihre natürliche Große nur selten erreichen.  
Ich denke die Gewässer als ganzes leiden oft unter beidem, zu viele Karpfen einerseits und zu wenig Hecht(Großhechte) andernseits.


----------



## Dunraven (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



jkc schrieb:


> Hm, da gehe ich aber nicht mit; will man den optimalen Ertrag eines Gewässers erziehlen, ist ein verjüngter Bestand in dem die oberen Altersklassen unterrepräsentiert sind gewünscht. Da die kleineren Fische viel schneller und mit weniger Futter Körpermasse produzieren.
> Sinn eines Entnahmefenster darf nur sein, ein dem Gewässer in Größe und Altersstruktur angepassten Fischbestand zu entwickeln.
> Was eigentlich hieße, dass es auch immer zeitlich begrenzt sein muss.
> 
> Grüße JK



Die Aussage stammt aus dem Vortrag den Proff. Dr. Arlinghaus bei uns gehalten hat zum Thema Küchenfenster, und in dem er immer wieder betont hat das es eben um Ertragssteigerung geht um einen möglichst hohen Ertrag des Gewässers zu bekommen (also vor allem für Fischer die ein Gewässer Bewirtschaften interessant). Da schlüpfen ja durch die Entnahme durch den Fischer auch nicht soviele durch das Fenster das es eine Masse an großen Fischen gibt. 
Das mit dem zeitlich begrenzt sein müssen stimmt selbstverständlich wenn man mit sowas nur einen Mißstand in der Pyramide beheben möchte. Die Idee kommt aber eben aus der Ertragswirtschaft, wo der Fisch verkauft werden soll. Das ist es gewünscht viele Kg zu bekommen.



Andreas25 schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich so? Würden bei allen Tierarten  grundsätzlich nur die Gene der kapitalsten Vertreter ihrer Art  weitergegeben müsste doch eigentlich alle Tierarten der Welt die durch  ihren Körperbau und ihren Energieumsatz begrenzte Maximale Größe  erreichen. Dann wäre die Welt voll von Riesen. Dem ist aber nicht so.
> Grundsätzlich sind die meisten Tierarten heutzutage verglichen mit  früheren Epochen relativ klein. Das liegt einfach daran das es nicht  unbedingt ein evolutionärer Vorteil ist besonders gros zu sein.  Grundsätzlich sind die Arten am erfolgreichsten die sich am besten  langfristig Fortpflanzen können. Da kann ein 90er Hecht einem Exemplar  mit 1,40 Metern überlegen sein, weil er zb weniger Nahrung benötigt und  bessere Chancen hat in Notzeiten zu überleben, vielleicht kann er durch  seine geringe Masse auch Nahrungsquellen nutzen die ein groshecht nicht  Nutzen kann weil er daraus dauerhaft nicht genug Energie zum überleben   gewinnt. Survival of the fittest bedeutet das überleben der  Fortpflanzungsfähigsten und am besten angepassten Tierarten, nicht der  groesten und Stärksten.



Sorry das ich soviel aus dem Post knapp über mir zitiere, aber genau das ist ja das was laut Arlinghaus für das Küchenfenster zur Ertragssteigerung spricht.

Die Natur läßt den überleben der sich am besten an die Gegebenheiten anpassen kann.
Wie sind die Gegebenheiten bei einem Küchenfenster (ich muss dazu sagen das er auch extra betonte das es am besten auf Raubfische anwendbar ist, bei anderen wird es schon wieder schwieriger, das ist ein wichtiger Punkt da es hier ja primär um Karpfen geht, und das sind keine Raubfische)?

*Gegeben ist ein Küchenfenster von 45-75cm.
Das Gewässer wird auch gut beangelt/es wird vom Fischer regelmäßig Fisch entnommen (dran denken es geht ja um optimalen Ertrag der für Fischer halt interessant ist).
*

Wer ist bedroht und hat eine recht geringe Überlebenschance, und wer hat eine gute?

Bedroht sind erstmal die Fische von 45-75cm. 
Besonders bedroht sind welche die aufgrund ihrer Gene lange in der Größe bleiben, denn je länger sie drin sind, um so größer die Chance doch mal am Haken/im Netz zu landen. 
Weniger bedroht sind die Fische die aufgrund ihrer Gene sehr schnell wachsen und damit schnell durch dieses Fenster sind. 

Ist logisch, wer 6 Jahre braucht das zu schaffen lebt 6 Jahre in Gefahr, wer es in 3 Jahren schafft hat danach diese Gefahr nicht mehr. Der kommt zurück wenn er doch mal gefangen wird.

Wer ist ebenfalls nicht durch das Fenster bedroht?
Na alle die lange unter dem Maß bleiben und damit auch lange zurückgesetzt werden müssen.
Also haben die Vorteile die schnell wachen und die die langsam wachsen.

Jetzt sind die die langsam wachsen zwar nicht vom Angler/Fischer bedroht, aber sie sind eine prima Nahrung für die mittleren, und für die die schnell wachsen. Von daher werden sie ebenfalls sehr schnell reduziert.

Was ist also in dem Gewässer das 





> Survival of the fittest bedeutet das überleben der  Fortpflanzungsfähigsten und am besten angepassten Tierarten


Na das der Fische die schnell wachsen und schnell durch das Fenster durch sind. Die sind dann geschont und geben ihre guten Gene weiter. Klar erwischen sie dabei auch Partner mit schlechten Genen, die Ergebnisse werden aber auch immer wieder reduziert weil sie nicht so angepasst sind. Das dauert alles seine Zeit, das ist klar. Das sind mehr als 5-10 Jahre, aber es passiert das sich am Ende vor allem eben die durchsetzen die schnell wachsen. Wie wichtig das ist sehe ich jedes Jahr bei unserer vorgestreckten Fischbrut aus unserer Hechtaufzuchtanlage. Holen wir die ca. 12 cm großen Hechte ab, so haben manche von denen vorne und hinten einen Schwanz, weil die 15cm Hechte einen 10cm Hecht, der nicht so schnell gewachsen ist wie sie, verschluckt haben. Dran denken die können ca. 2/3 ihrer Länge fressen. Schon nach wenigen Wochen zeigt sich das da die schnell wachsenden überleben und die kleinen eben in ständiger Gefahr sind.

Das Ergebnis des Küchenfensters ist doch das man am Ende Fische hat die sehr schnell wachsen. Dann hat man nach 1 Jahr halt nicht 35 cm Hechte sondern schon 45 cm Hechte, und kann die Ernten. 

Das die großen dann alt sind kann man auch nicht sagen weil sie ja schnell wachsen und daher jung recht groß werden. Somit ist dann selbst das Argument je älter um so schlechter der Laich nicht ganz zutreffend, da sie ja nicht so alt sind wie in Gewässern wo man aufgrund anderer Gefahren halt auch dann alt werden kann wenn man nicht sehr schnell wächst. Wobei man auch bedenken muss das bei 4 Kg Laich von dem nur 50% gut ist immer noch mehr über bleibt als bei 1 Kg von dem 80% gut ist. Am Ende haben braucht dann evt. der alte Hecht das fünffache an Nahrung wie der mittlere, aber hat dann die selbe Menge Laich wie fünf mittlere. Das nur mal als Überlegung wenn gesagt wird der Laich alter Fische ist ja auch schlechter. Es ist ja auch deutlich mehr was die großen produzieren, so das immer noch einiges über bleibt.

Klar hängt das Wachstum auch davon ab das genug Futter vorhanden ist, aber da die Idee des Fensters ja der Ertragssteigerung dienen soll, ist klar das es ein bewirtschaftetes Gewässer ist, wo eben auch dafür gesorgt ist. Denn das Ziel ist ja auch schneller mehr Gewicht zu entnehmen um mehr zu verdienen, also wird der Raubfischbestand ja immer wieder reduziert und auf eine Größe gebracht die passt. Das Küchenfenster ist halt eine unnatürliche Sache die für ein bewirtschaftetes, also nicht natürliches, Gewässer gedacht ist. Ein stark befischtes Gewässer (gerade Gewässer in Ballungsräumen mit wenig Wasser und vielen Anglern) ist damit aber auch vergleichbar, da es da auch eine starke Entnahme gibt. 

So habe ich zumindest bei dem Vortrag den Sinn und Zweck des Küchenfensters verstanden. Das man es auch auf Angelvereine anwenden kann, damit die Mitglieder mehr schönen Fisch fangen können, ist eine Nebenerscheinung. Und das Prinzip funktioniert halt auch fast nur bei Raubfischen, da die ja eben die kleinen fressen und damit verhindern das sich die Gene der kleinwüchsigen zu sehr durchsetzen.

Beim *Karpfen *hingegen fehlt das ja, so das man am Ende mit so einem Fenster eben dafür sorgt das sich zum einen die schnell wachsenden durchsetzen, zum anderen aber eben auch die kleinwüchsigen. Gerade weil auch Spiegel-/Schuppenkarpfen mit ihrer hochrückigen Form nur für größere Raubfische noch in frage kommen, die aber ja weiterhin stark befischt werden wenn das Küchenfenster nur für die Karpfen gilt. 

Hat man dann ein Jahr ein Ereignis bei dem die fetten Karpfen ein Problem haben, z.B. weil sie auch viel Nahrung brauchen die da nicht so vorhanden ist, oder sie brauchen mehr Sauerstoff unterm Eis, ect., und es kommt zu einem Massensterben, dann überleben am Ende die genügsamen kleinwüchsigen, und man hat das Survival of the fittest. :q Ein schöner Bestand aus Karpfen die den genetischen Vorteil haben sehr langsam zu wachsen. Und selbst wenn man besetzt, die paaren sich auch mit den neuen und geben ihre Gene weiter.#6  Und wenn das Fenster bleibt werden sie auch weiterhin gefördert.

So habe ich halt die Zusammenhänge verstanden. Wenn ich das falsch verstanden habe, so freue ich mich auf die Berichtigungen unserer Experten, man lernt ja nie aus und wir wollen doch alle noch dazu lernen.


----------



## grünspan (27. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Hallo Ralle



> Ebenso sicher ist aber auch, dass mir ein Gewässer mit gemischtem Bestand und wenigen Kapitalen lieber ist als eines, in dem alles durch Besatz- und Schonpolitik durcheinandergebracht wurde.


Na dann benenne doch bitte jene Gewässer die frei von Besatz und Schonpolitik in den letzten 50 Jahren geblieben sind!
Definiere den gemischten Bestand?

Ach so, zum Thema.

Küchenfenster für Karpfen ist Quatsch!
Wenn es sich um Laichfische und Populationserhaltung dreht.

Quatsch ist auch den Spiegel-, Schuppenkarpfen zu verpönen aber eine Verbreitung des „Wildkarpfens“ zu befürworten.
Der Karpfen wird für alle möglichen negativen Erscheinungen verantwortlich gemacht.
Grundwühler, Nahrundkonkurrent.

ALLES RICHTIG:
Was ist die Brasse/Bleie usw.?
Kein Grundwühler?
Kein Nahrungskonkurrent von Schleie, Karausche, Aal und anderen Fischarten?
In den bestehenden Populationen kein signifikant negativer Aspekt auf Entwicklungen in den Gewässern?
Sicher ist übermäßiger Karpfenbestand negativ.
Wissen selbst Fischer.
Den Karpfenbesatz und Bestand als das ursächliche Übel zu bezeichnen und die „Ausmerzung“ deshalb zu fordern ist eine einseitig beschränkte Sichtweise.
Da gibt es weiterreichende Gründe.

@FF

Ich habe Gewässer vor der Tür die früher Fischereiintensivgewässer waren.
Heute darf weder Angler noch Badegast, Taucher, Bootsfahrer diese Gewässer nutzen.
Landwirtschaft usw. auch nicht.
Klares Gewässer. Karpfen gibt es immer noch, Schleie, Aal, Rotfeder, Rotauge, Hecht auch.
Allerdings so dünn im Bestand das selbst eine Kormoransiedlung das Weite suchte.
Bis heute kein erneuter Ansiedlungsversuch.
Eigentlich alles Super. Oder?|kopfkrat


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Nö.


Naturnutzung durch Menschen ist natürlich und legitim.
Auch dass man bedrohte heimische(!) Fischarten mit Besatz unterstützt und wieder ansiedelt, dort wo sie natürlicherweise hingehören ist wichtig und erhält die Vielfalt der Arten.

Das hat mit Karpfen und Korridoren aber alles nichts zu tun.#d
Sie sind Fische, die die heimische Natur nicht braucht und die deswegen keines besonderen Schutzes bedürfen.

Nicht falsch verstehen.
Ich mag Karpfen gern, angeln wie essen, nur sollten man sie nicht schonen(durch Korridore, Mindestmaße etc.) sondern eben rein und nach Möglichekit auch ebenso viele wieder raus.
Dann haben sie ihren Zweck - nämlich Angler zu amüsieren und die Pfanne zu füllen - erfüllt und nebenbei auch noch die angestammten Arten des Gewässers, durch ihre Anwesenheit geschont.


.

#h


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Mahlzeit.



> Ich mag Karpfen gern, angeln wie essen, nur sollten man sie* nicht schonen*(durch Korridore, Mindestmaße etc.) sondern *eben rein und* nach Möglichekit auch *ebenso viele wieder raus*.


Nicht schonen? Doch! Nur nicht pauschal sondern bestandsbedingt.

Rein - raus? Aha , es will also niemand größere o. sogar kapitale Fische fangen? Diesen "Rein-Raus Gedanken" zun 100% umgesetzt würde bedeuten das kaum ein Fisch über sein Mindesmaß hinaus wachsen kann. Er muß ja wieder raus. Glücklicherweise sieht die Realität anders aus....


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Hast du falsch verstanden, glaube ich.|kopfkrat

Es bleiben immer Fische drin, die entweder etwas "schlauer" sind oder einfach mehr Glück haben.
Es blieben als genug große Karpfen, wie auch mittlere und eben kleine, die ja laufend nachbesetzt werden.

Ich bin nur gegen Fangbeschränkungen, "Entnahmefenster" und Mindestmaße bei den Arten, die rein dem Vergnügen dienen.

#h


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> Hast du falsch verstanden, glaube ich.


Nö nö , ich hab nur deinen Gedanken zu Ende gesponnen.



> ......Arten, die rein dem Vergnügen dienen.


Na nun verläßte den Bereich der Objektivität gänzlich.
Je nach Belieben kann jede Art zum Vergnügungsfisch deklariert werden.

allgemein gesagt:
Das ist genau das Krankheitsbild in diesem Thread. Der ungeliebte Fisch , den macht nicht braucht , den man nicht beangelt , auf den man verzichten könnte.... der soll auf dem Index. Allgemeines Credo: "Brauch ich nicht = weg damit!"


----------



## BERND2000 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Ich meine Ihr denkt meist zu einseitig.
Oft erlebe ich das Karpfen - Hunter kaum Besatzkarpfen wollen, die wollen wenige Tiere im Gewässer die aber groß werden.
Dehnen reicht wenn in einen See von 10 ha, 50 Karpfen vor 10 Jahren besetzt wurden.
Wenn da noch 20 übrieg sind oder weniger, reicht es Ihnen.

Nur sind das dann so wenige, daß kaum ein Anderer dann einen fängt.
Auch wenn über die Karpfenheinis geschimpft wird, die sind nicht das Problem.
Massenbesatz wird gefordert von Normalanglern, die kaum wissen wie sie angeln müssen um Erfolg zu haben.
Die sich keinen Kopf machen wollen und nur mal eben einen Karpfen fangen wollen.
Genauso besetzen sie dann auch,...mal eben.

In einem bewirtschaftetem Gewässer geht es aber darum, möglichst viele zufrieden zu stellen.
Die einen wollen die Moosrücken nicht essen ,ok sollen sie sie schwimmen lassen.
Die Anderen wollen Riesen, auch gut.
Nebenbei zeigen sie Ersteren, das noch genug Karpfen im Gewässer sind, Massenbesatz also unnötig ist.
Der Bewirtschafter tut also gut daran beide Gruppen zu beachten und auch zu nutzen.

Ob so ein Küchenmaß Sinvoll ist?
Ich denke kann sein, aber eigentlich sollte ein Angler ja wohl nur entnehmen was er auch verwerten will.
So etwas sollte also so oder so klar sein.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Na nun verläßte den Bereich der Objektivität gänzlich.



Da stimme ich dir zu. Aber nur deswegen::m




Gunnar. schrieb:


> allgemein gesagt:
> Das ist genau das Krankheitsbild in diesem Thread. Der ungeliebte Fisch , den macht nicht braucht , den man nicht beangelt , auf den man verzichten könnte.... der soll auf dem Index. Allgemeines Credo: "Brauch ich nicht = weg damit!"



Du bist voreingenommen weil es dein Lieblingsfisch ist.
Wirklich objektiv braucht kein Gewässer den Karpfen in dem er nicht zur natürlichen Population gehört.

Wie ich schon sagte, mag ich Karpfen an sich aber noch mehr die heimischen Arten.

Und nei, man kann heimische Arten nicht zum Spaßfisch erklären. Es ihr Lebensraum, in den sie gehören im Gegensatz zum Karpfen(und Rebofo...).

|wavey:


----------



## Kotzi (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Allein dadurch, dass es sich beim Karpfen um eine Neozone Art handelt erübrigt sich der komplette Gedanke hinter dem "Küchenkorridor".
Man bekommt halt ziemlich schnell den Gedanken dass hier einfach nur große Karpfen, die ja für eine zugegebenermaßen nicht kleine Anglergruppe den Hauptzielfisch darstellt, geschützt werden soll vor dem Abschlagen.
Wie man das ganze jetzt wertet ist jetzt wieder eine andere Sache und es wird sich ja munter darüber gestritten, jedoch denke ich ist das oben genannte einfach nicht von der Hand zu weisen, oder wiederspricht mir da einer?


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> Du bist voreingenommen weil es dein Lieblingsfisch ist.


Wenn ich voreingenommen wäre würd ich den Breiten machen und fordern das alle anderen Fischarten aus den Gewässern raus sollen und diese nur mit Karpfen ü20 bsetzt werden.
Habe ich je so eine Forderung gestellt??
Voreingenommen sind die Leute die eine Fischart komplett verbannen wollen!!



> Wirklich objektiv braucht kein Gewässer den Karpfen in dem er nicht zur natürlichen Population gehört.
> 
> Wie ich schon sagte, mag ich Karpfen an sich aber noch mehr die heimischen Arten.


Diese "Heimischeartleier" bring nur noch Mißtöne heraus. Ab wann ist den ein Geschöpf heimisch?Welche Zeitspanne ist da vorgegben? Heimische Art und basta - damit wird alles und jeder erschlagen."Neozone Art" = anglerisches Amageddon - da wird künslerisch ein Schreckgepenst heraufbeschworen welches mit Dreschflegeln heimischer Art nieder gekämpft werden muß.

Hab doch einfach Eier und sagt das ihr den Karpfen nicht wollt , nicht braucht. Das wäre zumindest ehrlich.**


Achja , objektiv gesehen kommt ein Gewässer auch ohne Hecht , o Schleie aus . usw usw.. aus

**@ Andi - du mußt nicht alles auf dich beziehen.

@ Bernd,
Danke für deinen Beitrag , das gibt mir das Gefühl das es dort draußen noch Leute mit Weitsicht gibt...


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Ich beziehe nicht alles auf mich aber wenn du mich zitierst will ich auch antworten.#h

Die "Heimischeartleier" ist Naturgesetz und keine Leier!|rolleyes

Heimsch werden kann eine Art durchaus aber dazu muss sie sich auch selbst vermehren können.

Es ist natürlich nicht objektiv, dass ein Gewässer auch ohne Hecht, Schleie usw. kann.#d
Das ist sarkastisch und der Rest deines Beitrags Rhetorik!|supergri

Davon ab kann man kaum ein heimisches Gewässer von heimischen Arten "frei halten".
Ist eben Naturgesetz, dass Lücken gefüllt werden und zwar mit dem was dort leben kann - also heimisch ist.:m

Ich weiß doch was du willst, Gunnar.
Kriegste aber nicht.:m|wavey:

.


----------



## BERND2000 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Allein dadurch, dass es sich beim Karpfen um eine Neozone Art handelt erübrigt sich der komplette Gedanke hinter dem "Küchenkorridor".
> Man bekommt halt ziemlich schnell den Gedanken dass hier einfach nur große Karpfen, die ja für eine zugegebenermaßen nicht kleine Anglergruppe den Hauptzielfisch darstellt, geschützt werden soll vor dem Abschlagen.
> Wie man das ganze jetzt wertet ist jetzt wieder eine andere Sache und es wird sich ja munter darüber gestritten, jedoch denke ich ist das oben genannte einfach nicht von der Hand zu weisen, oder wiederspricht mir da einer?


Dann lese ich Deine Aussage so, daß Du einen Karpfenbesatz grundsätzlich ablehnst. 
Regenbogenforellen und Zander dann sicher auch ?
Ich schätze dann deine Meinung hoch ein, nur würdest  Du sie durchsetzen  wollen und können ?
Wenn nicht, sind es einfach nur Wunschvorstellungen.
Was zählt sind Verbesserungen die sich auch vertreten lassen.
Dumm nur, das sich die Anglerschaft regelmäßig gegenseitig blockiert.
Ob Karpfen Fremdarten sind, die besetzt werden sollten ist ein Thema, fest steht es wird gemacht.
Kann ein Küchenmaß Verbesserungen bringen oder nicht.

@Profesabsor. t
Mit Deiner Meinung  Küchen und *Mindestmaß* seien unnötig, unterstütst Du Besatzmaßnahmen mit Großfischen.
Ich denke die meisten Vereine setzen K2 und entnehmen  ab K3, nutzen also den Abwuchs der Tiere. 
Ich denke, das war nicht dein Ziel.


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Andi , was glaubst du denn was ich will??



> Heimsch werden kann eine Art durchaus aber dazu muss sie sich auch selbst vermehren können.


Na wenns daran liegt .. in einigen wenigen Gewässern vermehrem sich die Burschen ja schon- Ansonsten warten wir den Klimawandel ab - dann bekommt der Karpfen das Gütesiegel: Heimische Art" automatisch.


----------



## reticulatus (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> immer mehr Vereine in meinem Umfeld führen für Karpfen den sog. "Küchenkorridor" ein. Konkret bedeutet das meist, dass alle Karpfen über 60 cm Länge und 5 kg Gewicht wieder zurückgesetzt werden müssen.
> 
> ...


Hi,

ist absoluter Quatsch, gerade beim Karpfen bringt es meist nichts, da er sich in den wenigsten Gewässern wirklich selbständig vermehrt, selbst in flachen Gewässer oder Gewässerabschnitten nicht.

Bei mir im Gewässer gibt es solche in meinen Augen unsinnige Regelungen nicht.

Den anderen Anglern wäre es wahrscheinlich egal, wenn es zu solch einer Regelung käme, Nachwuchs bringt es ja meist sowieso nicht, zumindest in den meisten Fällen.

Es sieht schon verdammt klar nach Umgehung des C&R-Verbotes aus, denn Hegeziele oder ähnliches werden damit nicht verfolgt.
Eine "Behinderung" durch Entnahme von "Kochtopfanglern" findet nicht statt, dann nimmt man eben kleinere mit, ob jetzt große oder kleine meist besetzte Fische entnommen werden spielt ja keine Rolle.
So schrumpft eben die Karpfenpopulation in der Alterspyramide zu einem Kindergarten und einem Altersheim zusammen, was dadurch wahrscheinlich gewollt ist, denn mit einem demensprechendem Köder kann ich selektiv auf die großen Fische Angeln und mir so irgendwann den neuen Rekord holen.

Bei mir gibt es keinen Küchenkorridor, ich entnehme maßige Fische jeder Länge um sie zu verzehren(auch nicht alle), so bleibt die Alterpyramide zumindest einigermaßen im Gleichgewicht, es gibt dabei kein zu alt oder schmeckt nicht, wie es von vielen Anglern als Ausrede ihres Handelns mißbraucht wird, dies ist höchstens vom Gewässer abhängig, ob ein Fisch schmeckt oder nicht, und hat meistens mit einem Aufkommen diverser Algen(Blaualgen) zu tun.

Einen Küchenkorridor einführen zu wollen, zieht meiner Meinung nach nur auf finanzielle Interessen des Gewässerbesitzers/Pächters ab, hat mit Fisch- oder Bestandsschonung rein gar nichts zu tun, da es nur die Alterspyramide durcheinander bringt und so aus Gewässern einen Kindergarten und ein Altersheim macht, denn die "Zwischengröße", also der Küchenkorridor wird ja entnommen.

Der einzige Fisch, bei dem es sinnvoll wäre, ist meiner Meinung nach der Aal, wenn er in Flüssen gefangen wurde, die mit dem Meer verbunden sind.
Entnahme bis 70cm , alles andere wieder rein, das wäre sinnvoll.
Würde es sich um eine Fischart handeln, die dort nachweislich ablaicht, also um einen selbsterhaltenden Bestand, welcher selten oder sonstirgenwie schützens- oder schonendswert ist, würde eine ganzjährige Schonzeit und ein direktes Beanglungsverbot dieser Art wesentlich mehr bringen, dies ist aber hier nicht gegeben.

Bei anderen Fischen(Hecht, Zander, Waller, Barsch, Salmoniden usw etc)wäre es nur von finanziellem Interesse, denn man könnte auf Grund von "rekordverdächtigem" Großfischbestand Kapital daraus schlagen, in Form von Guidingtouren, Kartenverkauf und so weiter.


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

@_reticulatus,_

Wurde ja schon mehrfach geschrieben_.._


> So schrumpft eben die Karpfenpopulation in der Alterspyramide zu einem Kindergarten und einem Altersheim zusammen


Bei einer bestehenden Pyramide bedarf es keinen Entnahmefensters. 
Reglungen brauchen nur Gewässer bzw bestandsspeziefisch angewendet werden.

Deine pauschale Ablehnung ist ebenso falsch wie eine pauschale Beführwortung....


----------



## reticulatus (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> @_reticulatus,_
> 
> Wurde ja schon mehrfach geschrieben_.._
> 
> ...


Lies es nochmal durch, ich lehne es weder ab, noch befürworte ich es!

Allerdings ist es beim Karpfen und bei diversen anderen als "Sportfisch" geltenden Arten durchgehen abzulehnen, da es keinerlei hegetechnische Ziele verfolgt, mit Ausnahme von sich selbstständig erhaltenden Beständen, die wirst du beim Karpfen in den wenigsten Fällen finden.

Das "Entnahmefenster" zielt hier nur auf eine Umgehung des C&R- Verbotes ab , nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



reticulatus schrieb:


> So schrumpft eben die Karpfenpopulation in der Alterspyramide zu einem Kindergarten und einem Altersheim zusammen, was dadurch wahrscheinlich gewollt ist, denn mit einem demensprechendem Köder kann ich selektiv auf die großen Fische Angeln und mir so irgendwann den neuen Rekord holen.



Genau so läuft es in professionell arbeitenden Vereinen hier in der Gegend NICHT.

Der "Kindergarten" wird in separaten Aufzuchtweihern (in meinem Verein einer mit ca. 5 ha und mehrere kleinere) zur Größe von ca. 40 cm hochgezogen und dann im Herbst in die Angelseen umgesetzt. Man besetzt natürlich nicht jedes Jahr alle Seen, nur die, wo Bedarf besteht. Diese bleiben danach für mehrere Monate gesperrt.

Wir setzen Karpfen übrigens nicht nur in geschlossene Seen ein, sondern auch in die dem Verein gehörenden Flussabschnitte. 
Der Verband handelt ähnlich und besetzt den Rhein-Main-Donau-Kanal mit fangreifen Karpfen. Deshalb ist im RMD-Kanal auch von Oktober an der Karpfen für mehrere Wochen gesperrt.

Ähnlich wird im Verein übrigens mit Schleie, Zander und Hecht verfahren.


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Rehi reticulatus,


> Das "Entnahmefenster" zielt hier nur auf eine Umgehung des C&R- Verbotes ab , nicht mehr und nicht weniger


Ja und - selbst wen dem so wäre- was ist dabei schlimmes drann?Ich sehe in C&R keinen Nachteil für die Anglerschaft..



> Allerdings ist es beim Karpfen und bei diversen anderen als "Sportfisch" geltenden Arten durchgehen abzulehnen, da es keinerlei hegetechnische Ziele verfolgt, mit Ausnahme von sich selbstständig erhaltenden Beständen, die wirst du beim Karpfen in den wenigsten Fällen finden.


Auch dieses hatten wir schon. Was Sportfisch , was Spaßfisch usw. ist liegt immer Auge des subjektiven Betrachters.Dann müßte ich zB. Hecht und Zander ablehnen.Da subjektiv betrachtet - brauch ich die nicht...

Selbstständig erhaltene Art........ Ok , da fliegt der Karpfen raus- der lebt fast *nur* durch Besatz. Aber wie wüde es bei den anderen Fischarten in einer Vielzahl an Gewässern ohne Besatz aussehen. In wievielen Gewässer reicht denn die natürliche Reproduktion aus um Fischer und oder Angler dauerhaft zufrieden zu stellen??
Die Totschlagargumente "heimische Art" und "natürliche Reproduktion" hören sich in der Theorie mächtig wichtig an. Auf die Praxis bezogen verkacken sie jämmerlich.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Diese "Heimischeartleier" bring nur noch Mißtöne heraus. Ab wann ist den ein Geschöpf heimisch?Welche Zeitspanne ist da vorgegben? Heimische Art und basta - damit wird alles und jeder erschlagen."Neozone Art" = anglerisches Amageddon - da wird künslerisch ein Schreckgepenst heraufbeschworen welches mit Dreschflegeln heimischer Art nieder gekämpft werden muß.



Du mußt den Karpfen nur mit Kartoffeln anrichten!


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Nix da Kartoffeln. Der Bursche wandert bei mir durchen Rauch!!


----------



## reticulatus (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Genau so läuft es in professionell arbeitenden Vereinen hier in der Gegend NICHT.
> 
> Der "Kindergarten" wird in separaten Aufzuchtweihern (in meinem Verein einer mit ca. 5 ha und mehrere kleinere) zur Größe von ca. 40 cm hochgezogen und dann im Herbst in die Angelseen umgesetzt. Man besetzt natürlich nicht jedes Jahr alle Seen, nur die, wo Bedarf besteht. Diese bleiben danach für mehrere Monate gesperrt.
> 
> ...


Findet man leider viel zu wenig, bzw so wäre es ja ok, nur sieht es leider in den meisten Vereinen oder Gewässern leider anders aus.
Zwei Wochen Sperre werden laut Gesetz eingehalten und das wars dann aber auch schon .


----------



## kxxxkfxx (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Die Totschlagargumente "heimische Art" und "natürliche Reproduktion" hören sich in der Theorie mächtig wichtig an. Auf die Praxis bezogen verkacken sie jämmerlich.



Kann ich voll unterschreiben.

In Bayern ist wissenschaftlich bewiesen, dass der Hecht ohne Besatz faktisch ausgestorben wäre, weil durch das Hochwasser-Management die Laichgründe nahezu komplett fehlen.
Gleiches gilt, bekanntermaßen, aus verschiedenen Gründen für Bachforelle und Aal.

Komischerweise gibt es für diese einheimischen Tiere keine Initiative für Entnahmefenster.

Und da haben wir über das Thema Kormoran und die dadurch bedingten Besatzmaßnahmen noch gar nicht gesprochen ...


----------



## BERND2000 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



reticulatus schrieb:


> Findet man leider viel zu wenig, bzw so wäre es ja ok, nur sieht es leider in den meisten Vereinen oder Gewässern leider anders aus.
> Zwei Wochen Sperre werden laut Gesetz eingehalten und das wars dann aber auch schon .


 
Na klar, das ist toll.
Nix ist toll, die Schonfrist ist doch nur, um den Besatz mit fangfähigen Fischen zu legalisieren.
Sinn hat sie sonst im Winter ja wohl wenig.
Ob nun 2 Wochen oder Monate, ist das entscheidend ?
Endscheident ist ob der Zuwachs genutzt werden soll, oder ob fangreife Fische besetzt werden.
Nach Bedarf na klar, das ist gut, aber regelmäßig wenig ist besser weil sich die Lebensgemeinschaften darauf einstellen.
Wenn kein Bedarf ist, denke ich eher im  Vorjahr war zu viel besetzt worden.


----------



## reticulatus (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Rehi reticulatus,
> 
> Ja und - selbst wen dem so wäre- was ist dabei schlimmes drann?Ich sehe in C&R keinen Nachteil für die Anglerschaft..
> 
> ...


Im Prinzip, wenn es nicht übertrieben wird oder ein Angler ausschließlich zum Angeln geht, mit dem Vorsatz jeden gefangenen Fisch zurückzusetzen, dann finde ich persönlich es ok, ebenso wenn nicht nur ausschließlich große Fische zurückgesetzt werden.
Ich selbst entnehme gemischt, nicht nur von einem bestimmten "Entnahmefensterschema", setze aber auch Fische, die das Schonmaß gerade so erreicht haben zurück, beziehungsweise auch mittlere und große Fische, kommt eben auch auf das Gewässer und dessen Fischbestand an.

Aus der Sicht eines Karpfenanglers, kann man sich hier denke ich mal "in die Ecke gedrängt" fühlen, war aber von mir nicht beabsichtigt, sondern zielte generell auf alle "Sport-/Spaßfische" ab, welche es bei mir nicht gibt.

Bei mir im Gewässer sieht es sehr gut aus, es gibt nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an Karten, zumeist Jahreskarten, in Folge dessen natürlich auch nur wenige Angler.
Logischerweise werden auch hier gewisse Fischpopulationen durch Besatz unterstützt, wie in jedem anderen Verein oder einer Kameradschaft auch.

Bei der Menge der Angler, die es heutzutage gibt, denke ich mal, daß es kaum noch oder wenige Gewässer gibt, die generell auf Besatz verzichten können.

Ich gehe Angeln um Fische(Art egal) zu Entnehmen um diese zu Essen und um mich in der Natur zu Erholen und zu Entspannen.
Totschlagargumente, wie du sie anführst gibt es bei mir nicht.


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> Komischerweise gibt es für diese einheimischen Tiere keine Initiative für Entnahmefenster.


Vieleicht daher weil die Bestände noch "in Ordnung" sind??
Zumindest sieht das so in meiner Region aus. Hecht und Aal läßt sich hier ohne großen zeitlichen und materiellen Aufwand beangeln.Selbst Massenfänge gibts immer mal wieder. Für ein Entnahmefenster gibts hier bei Hecht und Aal keinen Bedarf.


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

@reticulatus,

Dein letzter Beitrag (Nr. 133)...... da gehe ich mit deinen Argumenten konform. Auch wenn ich nicht alle Ansichten zu 100% teile - aber ich verstehe und akzeptiere diese...


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

@Bernd,


> Nix ist toll, die Schonfrist ist doch nur, um den Besatz mit fangfähigen Fischen *zu legalisieren.*


Verstehe grade den Legalisierungsvorwuf nicht.
Worauf willste hinaus?


----------



## Seefliege (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

|wavey: @ Gunnar,

" ... Für ein Entnahmefenster gibts hier bei Hecht und Aal keinen Bedarf ..." 

Ich bin zwar weitestgehend bei Dir, aber das sehe ich ein wenig anders! #d Und das liegt weniger daran, dass ich durch viele Angelurlaube bei Euch in der Ecke die Fischbestände von Müritz und Kölpin etc. recht gut einschätzen kann, sondern an der allgemeinen Sinnhaftigkeit des diskutierten Ansatzes:
Warum sollte man als Angler nicht auch in der Müritzregion und sonstwo die großen Hechte, Zander, Barsche etc. verschonen und wieder entlassen, um sie danach erneut und noch größer fangen zu können?#c Ich bin aus rein egoistischen Gründen ein Befürworter der sog. "Küchen"- oder Entnahmefenster bei _*allen*_, für uns Angler relevanten, Sportfischen,  obwohl sie eher den Zielen und Wünschen der Angler dienen bzw. entsprechen, als irgendwelchen hegerischen Zielstellungen. Wozu geht man den Angeln? Doch nicht wegen dem Wohlbefinden der Fische bzw. der Optimierung derer Lebensverhältnisse und ungestörten Entwicklung. Man sollte sich vor Augen führen, dass heute in Dt. wirklich niemand mehr darauf angewiesen ist, zum Nahrungserwerb angeln zu gehen. Dieser ist eher ein angenehmer Nebeneffekt. Angeln ist heute ein *Hobby* und eine naturverbundene Freizeitbeschäftigung, bei der jeder auf seine Kosten kommen sollte und meiner Meinung auch kann. Den einen zieht's in die Natur, der andere nimmt auch ein gewisses Maß an "Kulturlandschaft" in Kauf. Hauptsache es sind (große) Fische da ... Ich denke, beim Angeln stehen die Interessen des Anglers deutlich über denen der Fische ...  Der Einwand, dass durch allg. Einführung dieser "Fenster" überall Großfischpuff's entstehen würden, trifft vllt. auf irgendwelche kleinflächigen Vereinstümpel zu. Auf größere Naturgewässer sicher nicht ... Diese würden nur einen attraktiveren Bestand an Fischen in lohnenswerten Größen enthalten, als das in der jetzigen Situation der Fall ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Aber auch rein egoistisch -  welcher Angler, der auch mal Fische isst, will sich vorschreiben lassen Fische wieder zurück zu setzen die allemal die Verwertungsgröße haben?

.


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Hi Matthias,

Kein Problem für mit deinem "anders sehen".
Grundlage meiner Aussage sind die Fangergenissen meines Anglerischen Umfeldes..... Wenn ich sehe was die an Aal und Hecht fangen - also da ist wirklich kein Bedarf.  
Aber gut. Das ist sicher nur ein kleines Stück vom Feld was ich einsehen kann.
Ich kann natürlich nicht ausschließen das die Gesamtsituation einwenig anders aussieht


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> Aber auch rein egoistisch - welcher Angler, der auch mal Fische isst, will sich vorschreiben lassen Fische wieder zurück zu setzen die allemal die Verwertungsgröße haben?


Verfügt der Angler über die nötige Weitsicht , macht er das von sich aus. Der braucht keine Vorschrift.
Die die über diese Vorschrift jammern werde diese auch meist nicht einhalten. Das sind dann aber meist die selben die gleichzeitig über zu kleine u.o. zu wenig Fische jammen . Dann wird mal wieder lautstark nach Besatz gebrüllt. Nur um diesen innerhalb einer Saison wieder herauszu"angeln".


----------



## reticulatus (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Kann ich voll unterschreiben.
> 
> In Bayern ist wissenschaftlich bewiesen...



Hi,

hättest du hierzu evtl einen Link wo man dies nachlesen könnt, mich würde diese These doch interessieren und evtl andere User auch.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Verfügt der Angler über die nötige Weitsicht , macht er das von sich aus. Der braucht keine Vorschrift.



Richtig.:m

Aber darum geht es ja nicht. 
Wenn Küchenfenster Vorschrift sind, biste entmündigt und darfst nicht mehr selbst denken und entscheiden.#d

.


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

och , nu beginnt die Erbsenzählerei.

Wenn du das willst ist jede Regelung eine Entmündigung. Da eine Regelung *immer* eine Einschränkung nach sich zieht.


----------



## Seefliege (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

|wavey: @ Prof. Tinca,

" ... Aber auch rein egoistisch -  welcher Angler, der auch mal Fische isst,  will sich vorschreiben lassen Fische wieder zurück zu setzen die allemal  die Verwertungsgröße haben? ..."

Prinzipiell gebe ich Dir recht. Aber ich finde es schon schlimm, dass man überhaupt so eine Regelung oder Vorschrift braucht, um die Angler daran zu hindern, die Qualität der Gewässer kaputt zu machen. Ich bin nicht der Meinung, dass jeder Fisch wieder reingehört. Im Gegenteil, in bestimmten Gewässern fängt man doch wirklich ausreichend Fische, welche sich größentechnisch in dem angesprochenen "Fenster" bewegen. Die kann man sich ja auch mal schick in die Pfanne hauen ... Du wohnst ja auch nicht gerade weit weg von ner Gegend, wo man sich wirklich dämlich anstellen müsste, um nicht trotz Entnahmefenster mehr als genug für's leibliche Wohl zusammen zu angeln ... ich verstehe daher nicht den Widerstand?! |kopfkrat Wozu müssen es auch noch die Kapitalen sein? #c Das werde ich wohl nie ganz verstehen. Ich musste schon den einen oder anderen großen Hecht oder Karpfen mitnehmen, da sie *es* nicht überlebt haben. na ja, der Kracher waren die in der Küche trotz aller Bemühungen meinerseits eher nicht. Und das obwohl ich zwar kein Sternekoch bin, aber sehr gerne und häufig für meine Familie Fisch zubereite und auch schon ziemlich viel Verschiedenes aufgetafelt habe. Ergebnis: Die wollen nur noch Dorsch (gibt es gleich ... ), Lachs und Barsch in Variationen und in der Reihenfolge ... Mit großem Hecht kannst die jagen. Verwerte doch mal so'n 20 Pfd. in einer angemessenen Zeit, in der das Filet im Tiefkühler kulinarisch nicht komplett versagt. Verwöhntes Volk auch ...  :m


----------



## kxxxkfxx (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



reticulatus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hättest du hierzu evtl einen Link wo man dies nachlesen könnt, mich würde diese These doch interessieren und evtl andere User auch.



Hab nur einen Link zur Roten Liste in NRW gefunden:
http://www.abu-naturschutz.de/index...nrw&catid=47:fische-und-rundmaeuler&Itemid=65

Das PDF lässt sich irgendwie nicht vernünftig verlinken. Gib einfach mal "Rote Liste NRW" im Browser ein.

Zitat aus dem Dokument:
"So sind zum Beispiel beim Hecht die zur Laichabgabe gern angenommenen Überschwemmungsflächen äußerst selten geworden.; die Art muss daher in ihrer ursprünglichen Fließgewässerpopulation, insbesondere bei Fehlen von Wasserpflanzen, als gefährdet angesehen werden."

In Bayern steht der Hecht noch nicht auf der Liste, soll aber meines Wissens nach im kommenden Jahr rauf.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

@Matthias#h

Mir geht es nur ums Prinzip.
Zusätzliche Vorschriften bedeuten Einschränkungen.

In diesem speziellen Fall geht es ja um Karpfen.
Eine Fischart, die wie mehrfach geschrieben eigentlich nichtmal heimisch ist aber von allen Angler dankbar angenommen wird.
Die weniger beliebten aber dafür angestammten Arten bleiben außen vor.
Das finde ich schlecht !

Noch schlechter, explizit im Fall Küchenfenster für Karpfen in Bayern(nur darum geht es hier), ist es nur ein Schlupfloch um das ungeliebte Abknüppelgebot, welches vorschreibt jeden maßigen Fisch zu töten, zu umgehen und damit C&R zu legalisieren.

Sollte man nicht dafür kämpfen das Abknüppelgebot abzuschaffen?
Dann bräuchte man auch diese Küchenfenster nicht und die Angler könnten selbst entscheiden.

Ich bin absolut für die Freiheit, bei jedem Fang selbst zu entscheiden wie damit weiter verfahren wird.
Also geeignet/gebraucht für die Küche oder eben nicht und wieder rein damit(C&R).
Konform mit dem TSG welches ja einen vernünftigen Grund für das Töten von Wirbeltieren fordert.

.|wavey:


----------



## reticulatus (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

@ Professor tinca

So sehe ich es auch, wenn dann sollte man gegen das C&R-Verbot in Bayern vorgehen, und nicht versuchen irgend ein Schlupfloch zu Suchen, um ein bestehendes Gesetz zu umgehen, was früher oder später wieder vermauert wird.
Wenn C&R, dann sollte jeder selbst entscheiden können, sinnige oder unsinnige Gesetze haben wir schon jetzt genug, noch mehr brauchen wir nicht.

@krickfan

http://www.lfu.bayern.de/natur/rote_liste_tiere_daten/doc/tiere/pisces_et_cyclostomata.pdf

Hier mal eine Liste zu Bayern.

Wenn ich an das Vorkommen des Hechtes hier denke, dann wäre es unverständlich ihn auf die Liste zu setzen, die Gewässer an denen ich angle haben alle einen sehr guten Bestand und die Hechte vermehren sich selbst, ein Besatz findet nicht statt.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



reticulatus schrieb:


> Wenn ich an das Vorkommen des Hechtes hier denke, dann wäre es unverständlich ihn auf die Liste zu setzen, die Gewässer an denen ich angle haben alle einen sehr guten Bestand und die Hechte vermehren sich selbst, ein Besatz findet nicht statt.



Hier wird Hecht jährlich in den Flüssen besetzt, weil kaum Brut nachkommt. Es gibt es einfach keine Hochwasser mehr oder sie gehen zu schnell zurück.

Für viele Flussabschnitte in Franken haben die verantwortlichen Vereine die Schonzeiten bis zum 31.07. verlängert. Außerdem wurde das Schonmaß durch die meisten Vereine auf 60cm erhöht und ein Wochen-Fanglimit von 1 Hecht festgesetzt. 

Ich habe früher sehr oft in der Neiße (Grenzfluss Deutschland-Polen) auf Raubfisch geangelt. Der Hecht-Bestand ist dort in den vergangenen 20 Jahren auf weniger als die Hälfte geschrumpft, Zander ist völlig verschwunden. Besatz täte dringend Not.

Aber Du hast natürlich Recht: Die Situation von Region zu Region, teils von Gewässer zu Gewässer verschieden. Ein guter Kumpel wohnt in Sachsen-Anhalt. Da ist der Hecht-Bestand völlig gesund.


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> Sollte man nicht dafür kämpfen das Abknüppelgebot abzuschaffen?
> Dann bräuchte man auch diese Küchenfenster nicht und die Angler könnten selbst entscheiden.


Selbst wenn die Entnahmepflicht wegfällt , C&R legalisiert wäre und so der Angler frei entscheiden könnte , dann wäre der Fisch außerhalb des Küchenfensters immernoch nicht geschützt. ok - ein unteres Schonmaß gibt es ja- nur das obere fehlt. C&R bedeutet nicht das der kapitale Fisch automatisch geschont wäre.
Mir fehlt immernoch der Zusammenhang das das Küchenfenster eine C&R-Umgehung wäre.Es würde lediglich das Zurücksetzen der größeren Fische ermöglichen. Das Küchenfenster schränkt doch schonmal die Entnahmepflicht ein. Das Küchenfenster müßte selbst bei Abschaffung der Entnahmepflicht bleiben.
Der Umgehungsvorwurf ist für mich unverständlich da haltlos..


----------



## Seefliege (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

|wavey: @ Prof. Tinca,

" ... Also geeignet/gebraucht für die Küche oder eben nicht und wieder rein damit(C&R) ..." 

So isses ... #6 Ich würde die ganze Sache aber nicht auf Karpfen begrenzen, nur weil der TE dieses getan hat. Das "Fenster" funzt auch bei anderen Fischarten, die auch z.B. Spinnanglern mehr am Herzen liegen. *Manche* Zeitgenossen können eben alles gebrauchen, daher wären ein paar Einschränkungen für *Diese* garnicht so verkehrt. Mit Anarchie kommste ja in unserer Gesellschaft ansonsten auch nicht ganz so weit.  Das Grundprinzip ist doch leider eher: Wahrnehmung von Rechten immer, von offensichtlichen Pflichten lieber nicht. Angler, welche ihre Entnahme schon von sich aus einschränken, wären davon ja nicht betroffen. Ansonsten würden sich ja bestimmte Leute nicht auch auf das TSG berufen, um ihr übertriebenes Entnahmeverhalten schön zureden. " ... Es ist ja mein Recht usw." blablubbla ... |bla: Getroffene Hunde bellen. Warum soll man sich über eine Regel aufregen, die einen selbst garnicht einschränkt, aber verhindert, dass Raubbau betrieben wird? #c Ich bin für eine Abschaffung des "Abknüppelgebotes" *und* für die Erweiterung und Präzisierung sog. "Entnahmefenster". Wir haben sie ja bereits (Mindestmaße) ...


----------



## Dunraven (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



reticulatus schrieb:


> Der einzige Fisch, bei dem es sinnvoll wäre, ist meiner Meinung nach der Aal, wenn er in Flüssen gefangen wurde, die mit dem Meer verbunden sind.
> Entnahme bis 70cm , alles andere wieder rein, das wäre sinnvoll.





krickfan schrieb:


> Gleiches gilt, bekanntermaßen, aus verschiedenen Gründen für Bachforelle und Aal.
> 
> Komischerweise gibt es für diese einheimischen Tiere keine Initiative für Entnahmefenster.



Was soll das Küchenfenster für Aale bringen, das macht doch null Sinn. Ich bin für ein sinnvolles Mindestmaß von 40-45cm, das macht Sinn. Aber ein Küchenfenster beim Aal?
Der hat so oder so nicht abgelaicht wenn er gefangen wird. Eine Sache die gerne erwähnt wird wenn ich sage ich halte Mindestmaßerhöhungen auf 40-45cm für sinnvoll. Warum? Na weil das dem Aal mehr Zeit gibt in der er abwandern kann zum laichen. Ein männlicher Aal wird in den meisten Fällen selten größer als 50cm. Von daher ist er, wenn er über den 45cm ist, sehr viele Jahre älter als der Aal mit dem aktuellen Mindestmaß von 28 oder 35cm.  Ihm bringt es also sehr viel mehr Zeit, die er oft auch nutzen wird wenn er eh nicht größer als 50 cm wird und damit schon sehr alt ist. 

Bei weiblichen Aalen ist es anders. Die werden größer und wachsen damit auch schneller. Aber auch sie bekommen mehr Zeit. Das Küchenfenster bei Aalen würde (allgemein gehalten wie von krickfan) eben dafür sorgen das der 80cm Aal, der von seinem mit ihm besetzen See eh nicht wegkommen kann, und daher nie laichen wird, zurück muss. Das bringt aber nichts für den Nachwuchs. reticulatus hat es zumindest nur auf Gewässer bezogen in denen er abwandern kann, aber dann bräuchte man wieder zwei Regelungen und woher weiß man ob die nicht unterirdisch abwandern können?

Auch stellt sich die Frage ob der große Aal überhaupt noch abwandert wenn er es bisher nicht getan hat. Warum ist ein 1m Aal noch da während 65cm Aale schon zum Laichen gezogen sind? Wird der irgendwann noch mal die Wanderung machen? Ich persönlich habe keine Ahnung wie da der Forschungsstand ist, aber ich frage mich schon ob da ein Küchenfenster echt Sinn macht, und ob die Schonung von Aalen ab 70 cm wirklich mehr bringt, oder ob nicht evt. ein paar cm beim Mindestmaß mehr da besser helfen.

Bei allen anderen Fischen habe wir bisher von welchen gesprochen die jährlich laichen. Jedes Jahr über dem Obermaß sorgen sie für Nachwuchs. Beim Aal ist es nicht so. Von daher ist er vermutlich nicht der ideale Fisch für so ein Fenster. Das da Bestände in BAYERN!!! gering sind ist ja auch kein Wunder. Die Probleme die alle haben (Kormoran, Glasaalfang, Parasiten, Veränderungen der Meeresströmungen, ect.) treffen auf sie auch zu, ABER die Wanderwege zum Meer sind ja deutlich länger als z.B. bei uns. Auf der Strecke sind dann noch unpassierbare Hindernisse und Fischschredder (Turbinen von Wasserkraftwerken) einige sehr große Probleme, die eben auch verhindern das der Aal da ganz hin kommt, oder von da abwandern kann. Bei all den Problemen kann man vermutlich mehr erreichen wenn man das anpackt als wenn man ein Oberlimit einführt damit die Aale, die so groß sind weil sie nicht abwandern können (trotz Meeresverbindung), auch weiterhin nicht abwandern können. Ok es gibt denen Zeit auf eine Änderung der Situation zu warten. |supergri Aber bei den Turbinen ist es nicht so nachdem sie zerhackt wurden. 

Von daher sehe ich sowas halt als eher fragwürdige Sache beim Aal an. Genau wie bei einem Küchenfenster für Karpfen die sich (fast) nicht selbst in dem betroffenen Gewässer vermehren . Wenn sie sich da vermehren schon eher, aber auch da sind sie nicht die idealen Fische für sowas. Das aus Sicht der Frage Nutzen des Küchenfensters für die Vermehrung von Aalen und Karpfen.

Aus der Sicht als Angler der gerne mal was großes fangen möchte hingegen macht es schon Sinn, da man eben eine bessere Chance auf einen Großfisch hat. Das sind Punkte die man trennen sollte, aus der Sicht bin ich auch für sowas, aber eben nicht um einen natürlichen Bestand zu bekommen, sondern weil ich gerne schöne Fische fangen möchte, und auch gerne mal einige Portionsfische, und das auch nicht mit Müh und Not. Ich bin also schon für sowas, aber nur in seltenen Fällen weil es gut für die Natur ist, in den meisten Fällen halt nur weil es die Freude des Angelns erhöht. Bei Raubfischen kann man an stark befischten Gewässern beides aber gut kombinieren, da die hohe Entnahme dem Bestand zusetzt, ein hoher Ertrag aber das ausgleicht und dem Angler mehr schöne Fische bringt.


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Das Aal Mindestmaß liegt am Rhein in NRW mittlerweile schon bei 50 cm.

Ein Entnahmefenster (vom gesetzl. Mindestmaß) auf "von *bis* 70 oder 80" cm wäre totaler Quatsch, weil dann nur die großen Weibchen zurückgesetzt würden - die Männchen werden garnicht so groß - oder zumindest nur sehr sehr selten & meist auch nur in geschlossenen Gewässern, in denen sie nicht abwandern können.

Ernie


----------



## kxxxkfxx (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Das Aal Mindestmaß liegt am Rhein in NRW mittlerweile schon bei 50 cm.
> 
> Ein Entnahmefenster (vom gesetzl. Mindestmaß) auf "von *bis* 70 oder 80" cm wäre totaler Quatsch, weil dann nur die großen Weibchen zurückgesetzt würden - die Männchen werden garnicht so groß - oder zumindest nur sehr sehr selten & meist auch nur in geschlossenen Gewässern, in denen sie nicht abwandern können.
> 
> Ernie



Männliche Aale werden faktisch komplett durch Mindestmaß 50cm (gilt auch in Bayern) geschützt. 50cm Größe gilt als das maximale, was ein männlicher Aal unter guten Umständen erreicht. 
Ich hatte zum Thema Aal ja schon einen anderen Thread aufgemacht, will das darum hier nicht vertiefen. Für mich gehören Aale auf 7 Jahre komplett geschützt.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Eine Sache die gerne erwähnt wird wenn ich sage ich halte Mindestmaßerhöhungen auf 40-45cm für sinnvoll.



Was habt ihr denn im Norden für ein Mindestmaß beim Aal?|kopfkrat Selbst zu alten DDR-Zeiten lag es bei 45cm.

Wie schon gesagt: In Bayern sind 50cm Mindestmaß.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> ...Wie schon gesagt: In Bayern sind 50cm Mindestmaß.



Du solltest nicht vergessen zu erwähnen das es sich dabei um das Schonmaß des bayerischen Fischereigesetzes handelt! 
Jeder noch so kleine Verein hat die Möglichkeit dieses Schonmaß nach oben zu setzen, wenn er denn will!!

Bei dem von Dir hier in die Runde geworfenen "Küchenfenster" ist man doch auch erfinderisch.|rolleyes


----------



## Zusser (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Hier wird Hecht jährlich in den Flüssen besetzt, weil kaum Brut nachkommt. Es gibt es einfach keine Hochwasser mehr oder sie gehen zu schnell zurück.


Was nutzt in diesem Fall ein Entnahmefenster?
Wenn der Hecht aufgrund der Umweltbedingungen nicht mehr erfolgreich ablaichen kann: Garnichts!

Wenn man in diesem Fall die natürliche Hechtpopulation stärken will, muss man den Lebensraum des Hechtes aufwerten und nicht Küchenkorridore einrichten.

Das Küchenfenster ist für mich ein Feigenblatt um kapitale Fische zurücksetzen zu dürfen, bzw. ein Zwangsinstrument um die Angler, die das nicht wollen, zu ihrem Glück zu zwingen.
Bin ich nach wie vor dagegen. Wenn schon, dann generelles Entnahmeverbot, dann dürfte auf die betroffenen Arten aber auch nicht mehr geangelt werden.


----------



## ivo (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Stuffel schrieb:


> D bayerischen Fischereigesetzes



Du weißt doch, dass Gesetze für den lieben krickfan nicht gelten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> ... Für mich gehören Aale auf 7 Jahre komplett geschützt.



Wenn Du schon solche ehrgeizigen Pläne verfolgst, dann könntest Du ja erst mal versuchen die Kraftwerksbetreiber, in dem von Dir so hofierten Bayern wären das z.B. die RMD, EON, REWAG usw., davon zu überzeugen für die nächsten 7 Jahre ihre Wasserkraftwerke abzuschalten. Und zweitens solltest Du dich an die Glasaalfischer, von den Fischern die die angewachsenen Aale vermarkten mal ganz zu schweigen, wenden und diese von deinen heeren Zielen überzeugen. Ich denke aber mal das bei denen, wenn die Deine Argumente hören, der Spaß ein Loch hat.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Zusser schrieb:


> ... Wenn schon, dann generelles Entnahmeverbot, dann dürfte auf die betroffenen Arten aber auch nicht mehr geangelt werden.



Warum sollte diese Einschränkung dann bitte nur für Angler gelten? Sie müsste und das in erster Linie für den kommerziellen Fischfang, also Berufsfischer, Nebenerwerbsfischer, usw,. gelten!!


----------



## gründler (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn im Norden für ein Mindestmaß beim Aal?


 
z.t. = 28cm

Viele Vereine....etc.haben aber erhöht auf 45cm.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Du solltest nicht vergessen zu erwähnen das es sich dabei um das Schonmaß des bayerischen Fischereigesetzes handelt!
> Jeder noch so kleine Verein hat die Möglichkeit dieses Schonmaß nach oben zu setzen, wenn er denn will!!
> 
> Bei dem von Dir hier in die Runde geworfenen "Küchenfenster" ist man doch auch erfinderisch.|rolleyes



Dunraven meinte, das Mindestmaß sollte zumindest bei 40 liegen. Ich habe entgegnet, in Bayern sind's 50. Wenn die Vereine das weiter erhöhen, um so besser. Aus meiner Sicht am besten auf 2 Meter 

Ich esse Aal für mein Leben gern und habe in der Vergangenheit pro Jahr Dutzende gefangen. Aber man muss erkennen, wenn Maßnahmen zum Schutz angesagt sind.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Ich esse Aal für mein Leben gern...



Dabei hast Du, wie es scheint, eine der Haupteigenschaften dieses Fisches für dich verinnerlicht. #6


----------



## kxxxkfxx (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Wenn Du schon solche ehrgeizigen Pläne verfolgst, dann könntest Du ja erst mal versuchen die Kraftwerksbetreiber, in dem von Dir so hofierten Bayern wären das z.B. die RMD, EON, REWAG usw., davon zu überzeugen für die nächsten 7 Jahre ihre Wasserkraftwerke abzuschalten. Und zweitens solltest Du dich an die Glasaalfischer, von den Fischern die die angewachsenen Aale vermarkten mal ganz zu schweigen, wenden und diese von deinen heeren Zielen überzeugen. Ich denke aber mal das bei denen, wenn die Deine Argumente hören, der Spaß ein Loch hat.



Vielleicht hast Du mitbekommen, dass ich Kraftwerkstechnik und Energieerzeugung studiert habe. Zu dem Thema halte ich sogar gelegentlich Vorträge.
Man darf regenerative Stromerzeugung bitte nicht mit umweltschonender Stromerzeugung gleichsetzen. Stromerzeugung in dem Maße, wie es ein Industrieland brauch, wird nie umweltfreundlich sein.

Gewinnorientierte Unternehmen (wie das, für das ich arbeite auch, wenn auch im Bereich Medizintechnik), werden von sich aus immer nur machen, was gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist. Und da macht der Bund Naturschutz leider viel mehr als die Anglerverbände, indem er darauf drängt, die Installation von Fischtreppen für Wasserkraftanlagen und Wehre bindend vorzuschreiben.
Und bitte fachgerecht. Hier in der Gegend haben irgendwelche Vollpfosten die Eingänge zu den Treppen außerhalb der Strömung gesetzt und wundern sich, dass nix durchschwimmt.#q

Zum Glasaal-Problem: Das hat die EU meiner Meinung nach mittlerweile ganz gut im Griff.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Dabei hast Du, wie es scheint, eine der Haupteigenschaften dieses Fisches für dich verinnerlicht. #6



Nee, mein Freund. Manchmal sind die Dinge nur etwas komplizierter, als sie scheinen.

Wie hat Einstein mal gesagt: "Erkläre Dinge so einfach wie möglich, aber nicht einfacher."


----------



## Zusser (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Warum sollte diese Einschränkung dann bitte nur für Angler gelten? Sie müsste und das in erster Linie für den kommerziellen Fischfang, also Berufsfischer, Nebenerwerbsfischer, usw,. gelten!!


In den Flüssen, die ich kenne, gibt es keine kommerzielle Fischerei. Küchenkorridore fordert,  soweit ich weiß, auch kein professioneller Fischer. 
Denk an den alten Spruch: "Am großen Hecht erkennt man den schlechten Fischer."

Dieser Satz beinhaltet durchaus einige Wahrheit, meine ich.
Solche Regularien forden nur Spaßangler, nicht Fischer denen es um Nachhaltigkeit geht, weil diese ihre Lebensgrundlage ist. (Bitte, bringt jetzt nicht auch noch die Meeresfischerei in diesen Thread!)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast Du mitbekommen, dass ich Kraftwerkstechnik und Energieerzeugung studiert habe. Zu dem Thema halte ich sogar gelegentlich Vorträge.
> Man darf regenerative Stromerzeugung bitte nicht mit umweltschonender Stromerzeugung gleichsetzen. Stromerzeugung in dem Maße, wie es ein Industrieland brauch, wird nie umweltfreundlich sein.
> 
> Gewinnorientierte Unternehmen (wie das, für das ich arbeite auch, wenn auch im Bereich Medizintechnik), werden von sich aus immer nur machen, was gesetzlich vorgeschrieben ist. Und da macht der Bund Naturschutz leider viel mehr als die Anglerverbände, indem er darauf drängt, die Installation von Fischtreppen für Wasserkraftanlagen und Wehre bindend vorzuschreiben.
> ...



Alles klar, getreu dem Moto: Wessen Brot ich ess, dessen Lied ich sing. |rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Zusser schrieb:


> In den Flüssen, die ich kenne, gibt es keine kommerzielle Fischerei.



Die Donau kennst Du doch, oder? 
Und hier im Gebiet Regensburg bis Straubing gibt es noch professionelle Fischer. 

Ganz nebenbei hast Du von einem GENERELLEN Entnahme Verbot gesprochen. Also wäre es doch bloß legitim wenn das dann für ALLEN gilt und nicht nur für Angler.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Nee, mein Freund...



Um das ein für alle mal klar zu stellen, ich bin nicht dein Freund und möchte es auch nie sein! :m


----------



## kxxxkfxx (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Zusser schrieb:


> In den Flüssen, die ich kenne, gibt es keine kommerzielle Fischerei. Küchenkorridore fordert,  soweit ich weiß, auch kein professioneller Fischer.
> Denk an den alten Spruch: "Am großen Hecht erkennt man den schlechten Fischer."



Ich sag's mal etwas pauschal: Diese "professionellen Fischer" sind leider oftmals die mit dem wenigsten Durchblick, genau wie die "professionellen Bauern". Denen geht es um kurzfristigen Ertrag ohne langfristigen Plan. Ausnahmen bestätigen wie immer die Regel.

Lies mal Arlinghaus. Bevor ich ihn nochmal zitiere (bitte etwas nach unten blättern):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=119301&page=3


----------



## BERND2000 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn im Norden für ein Mindestmaß beim Aal?|kopfkrat Selbst zu alten DDR-Zeiten lag es bei 45cm.
> 
> Wie schon gesagt: In Bayern sind 50cm Mindestmaß.


 
Niedersachsen und Bremen haben recht geringe Mindestmaße, weil sie auch mänliche Aale an der Küste berücksichtgen.
Die Vereine im Binnenland liegen meist, so wie Gründler schrieb, bei 45 cm.
Mal als Randbemerkung selbst bei uns dicht an der Küste ist Aal der Hauptposten bei den Besatzfischen.
Weil es ja auch um den Karpfen geht, wir geben etwa 10 mal mehr aus  den Aal zu unterstützen, als für Karpfenbesatz.

Ein totales Verbot, wäre das Ende.
Nach einem Fangverbot für Glasaale, würde es keine Besatzaale mehr geben. 
Lediglich der (untermaßige) Beifang der Fischerei wäre dann noch im Handel.
Ohne Aalbesatz wären weite Teile Deutschlands aalfrei.(auch die Müritzregion)

Was die Fischpässe angeht, stimmt die Anglerschaft vertritt dieses nur zögerlich.
Wenn Fischpässe bestehen, sind sie meist (nahe 100%) ohne richtige Funktion.
Erstaunlich wie oft Angler diese Bauwerke loben, selbst Wasserkraftbetreiber sehen es deutlich kritischer. 
Vergleichbar mit Autobahnen die in einspurigen Feldwegen enden.
Beim Aufstieg denke ich mal 4- beim Abstieg eine glatte 6.
Sind Bremen und Geesthacht als die neusten Bauten super, oder wie manche behaupten Geldverschwendung.
So wie es ausschaut letzteres.
Was aber den Aal angeht, Blanckaale werden tonnenweise von der Fischerei gefangen, nicht von allen zusammen sondern von jedem Flußfischer.
Da leidet die ganze Angelfischerei und alle  die vom Angeln leben, auf Kosten von vieleicht max 30 Fischern Deutschlandweit darunter.
Wenn die Abwandermenge der E.u nicht ereicht wird kommen weitere Einschränkungen auf uns zu.
Schickt die Flußfischer doch endlich in Rente, dann gleicht das die Wasserkraftnutzung eben so aus, billiger als alles Andere ist es so bestimmt.

Schuldigung O.T


----------



## BERND2000 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Zusser schrieb:


> In den Flüssen, die ich kenne, gibt es keine kommerzielle Fischerei. Küchenkorridore fordert, soweit ich weiß, auch kein professioneller Fischer.
> Denk an den alten Spruch: "Am großen Hecht erkennt man den schlechten Fischer."
> 
> Dieser Satz beinhaltet durchaus einige Wahrheit, meine ich.
> Solche Regularien forden nur Spaßangler, nicht Fischer denen es um Nachhaltigkeit geht, weil diese ihre Lebensgrundlage ist. (Bitte, bringt jetzt nicht auch noch die Meeresfischerei in diesen Thread!)


 
Ich denke Du hast den Spruch nicht verstanden. #d
Der Hecht ist nur groß geworden, weil der Fischer zu schlecht war, ihn vorher zu fangen.
#h
Dort wo "gut" gearbeitet wurde, wurde eben fast alles genutzt .
Spaßfaktor oder Ökologie waren nicht wichtig, es war einfach der Broterwerb.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Was aber den Aal angeht, Blanckaale werden tonnenweise von der Fischerei gefangen, nicht von allen zusammen sondern von jedem Flußfischer.



Und genau diesen Leuten muss im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes das Handwerk gelegt werden.


----------



## grünspan (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Zurück zum Karpfen.
Küchenfenster um Laichfische zu schonen dürfte in 99% der Gewässer eher höher als Begründung ausfallen.
Darüber sind sich bestimmt alle einig.
Der Erhalt einer natürlichen Alterspyramide fällt mit mangelnder Reproduktion auch aus.
Bleibt nur die Steigerung der Attraktivität eines Gewässers durch einen Bestand an größeren Karpfen (incl. Gewicht). 
Auswirkungen auf andere Fischarten lassen wir vor. Darum geht es vordergründig nicht.
Die Steigerung der Attraktivität für den Großteil der Angler kann ich verstehen.
Wenn man dieses Ziel erreichen will, gibt es aber wahrlich andere Möglichkeiten.
Man muss aber respektieren das die Angler auch von ihrem Recht der eingeräumten Entnahme Gebrauch machen möchten.
Schließlich bezahlen sie über ihre Beiträge auch den Besatz, den andere schonen wollen.
Ich kann Gunnar. und Seefliege in einigen Aussagen durchaus folgen wenn auch nicht unbedingt beim Karpfen. Die angesprochenen Probleme haben bei anderen Fischarten weitaus fatalere Auswirkungen. (Mindestmaß, gebilligte Entnahmemenge daraus benötigte Besatzmenge)
Kann man aber bei dieser Thematik auch anführen.
Warum ein Mindestmaß von 35 cm bei gleichzeitiger Entnahmemöglichkeit von 3 Karpfen täglich?
Über den Gehalt eines 35 cm Karpfen brauchen wir uns nicht unterhalten. Oftmals sitzt nicht nur der Angler daheim am Tisch.
Soll auch so sein. Ergo brauche ich vielleicht 3 Karpfen der Größe um eine ordentliche Portion zu erhalten.
Generell darf ich aber jeden Tag diese Menge entnehmen und es gibt Spezis die bekommen das hin.
Was dann als Karpfen die 50zig,60zig oder darüber hinaus Marke erreicht ist bei der Besatzmenge, Angleranzahl + erlaubter täglicher Entnahmemenge überschaubar.
Sage ich aber ab einer bestimmten Größenordnung, ist Schluss, gleichzeitig muss ich aber weiter besetzen, um andere Anglerinteressen zu befriedigen, führt das früher oder später zum Kollaps.
Genau diesen Spagat führt jeder Verein, Verband wenn er alle unterschiedlichen Anglerinteressen bedienen will darüber hinaus auch noch den Anschein nachhaltiger Bewirtschaftung bedienen möchte/muss.
Unterm Strich stimmt das befriedigen der einen oder anderen Gruppe von Anglern bei gleichzeitig nachhaltiger Bewirtschaftung und Erhalt bedrohter Fischarten (z. B. Anglerliebling Äsche, Bachforelle usw.) nicht mehr.
Gebilligte Entnahmemenge, teilweise völlig idiotisches Mindestmaß und daraus benötigter Besatz bei gleichzeitiger „anglerischer Freiheit“ (jeder kann und soll überall jedes Gewässer/Fischbestand beackern und großzügig daraus Verwerten können) führt zu fragwürdigen Handlungen/Auswirkungen, die dann auch in merkwürdigen Küchenfenstern enden.


----------



## Zusser (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich denke Du hast den Spruch nicht verstanden. #d
> Der Hecht ist nur groß geworden, weil der Fischer zu schlecht war, ihn vorher zu fangen.


Doch, ich glaube schon, dass ich verstanden habe, was gemeint ist:
Nämlich dass ein gut geführtes Gewässer, das einen optimalen Ertrag an entnehmbarem Fisch ermöglicht, nicht überproportional viele kapitale Exemplare aufweist.
Das liegt daran, dass kleine und mittlere Fische eine bessere Wachstumsrate haben als große. 

Dass es i.d.R. nicht das oberste Ziel der Angler ist, maximalen Ertrag zu erwirtschaften, ist wohl unbestritten.
Die Küchenkorridore werden aber gerade als Mittel propagiert, diesen maximalen Ertrag sicherzustellen (Schonung der wertvollsten Laichfische -> viel Nachwuchs) - es ist v.a. diese scheinheilige Begründung, die mir nicht gefällt.

In Wirklichkeit soll nämlich erreicht werden, dass möglichst viele möglichst große Fische vorhanden sind, die oft und relativ einfach gefangen werden können.



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Spaßfaktor oder Ökologie waren nicht wichtig, es war einfach der Broterwerb.


Die Ökologie war für die Fischer durchaus wichtig, die Fischereirechte wurden in vielen Regionen über sehr lange Zeit vererbt, die Fischer haben schon zugesehen, dass sie ihre Gewässer nicht heruntergewirtschaftet haben. Quartalsdenken konnte man denen wohl eher nicht vorwerfen...


----------



## Jose (29. Januar 2012)

*des pudels kern*



Zusser schrieb:


> ...
> Das Küchenfenster ist für mich ein Feigenblatt um kapitale Fische zurücksetzen zu dürfen, bzw. ein Zwangsinstrument um die Angler, die das nicht wollen, zu ihrem Glück zu zwingen.
> ...




das ist der kalte grund hinter allen wolkigen erläuterungen,
sozusagen des pudels kern.

besonders bewundere ich die befürworter für ihren saloppen euphemismus: "küchenkorridor". 

rest erspar ich  mir und euch


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Tja so ist das eben ,  für den einen ist das Euphemismus für den anderen Dysphemismus.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: des pudels kern*



Jose schrieb:


> das ist der kalte grund hinter allen wolkigen erläuterungen,
> sozusagen des pudels kern.
> 
> besonders bewundere ich die befürworter für ihren saloppen euphemismus: "küchenkorridor".
> ...



Meiner Meinung nach muss man sich mit dem Zeitgeist auseinandersetzen und die aktuelle Situation so sehen wie sie ist.

Hab mich gestern mit dem lokalen Angelladen-Besitzer unterhalten. Er meinte, es kommt viel enthusiastischer Nachwuchs in den Vereinen nach mit teils sehr gutem Wissen über unser Hobby, es seien aber faktisch zu 100% C&R-Angler. 
Ich glaube, da liegt er richtig. Das muss auch ich als bekennender Kochtopfangler so anerkennen.   

Die Burschen sind halt kreativ, ihre Sicht vom Angeln zu leben.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Hier ein sehr interessanter Artikel von Arlinghaus zum Thema Karpfenangeln, wenn auch schon von 2005:
http://www.carp.de/berichte/interviews/306-im-gespraech-dr-robert-arlingshaus.html

Und ein sehr interessantes Statement daraus:
"In 10 Jahren wird wahrscheinlich ein 40-Pfünder nicht mehr als sehr kapitaler Fisch in Deutschland gelten."


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

...bleibt bloß zu hoffen Ihr, jose und Gunnar, wisst was Euphemismus bzw. Dysphemismus bedeutet.|rolleyes :b#4


----------



## Zusser (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Tja so ist das eben ,  für den einen ist das Euphemismus für den anderen Dysphemismus.


Sei ganz ehrlich: Kanntest du das Wort "Dysphemismus" oder hast du es bei Wikipedia als Antonym von "Euphemismus" gefunden?

Ich gestehe, Dysphemismus ist ein mir bisher unbekanntes Fremdwort. Da sieht man wieder, dass man selbst im AB was für seine Bildung tun kann!


----------



## Jose (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: des pudels kern*



krickfan schrieb:


> ...es seien aber faktisch zu 100% C&R-Angler.
> Ich glaube, da liegt er richtig. Das muss auch ich als bekennender Kochtopfangler so anerkennen.
> 
> Die Burschen sind halt kreativ, ihre Sicht vom Angeln zu leben.



ich denke auch, dass es sich so verhält, zeitgeist eben.
was aber deren "kreativität" angeht - da sollte man sich aber nicht scheuen, die dinge beim namen zu nennen:
hier wird reglementiert zum frommen des eigenen interesses - und das ist die trophäenjagd.
sollen sie - sollen aber die anderen einfach in ruhe lassen und vor allem, ruhig mal die katze ausm sack lassen, bzw. 'butter bei die fisch tun' und das gesülze lassen.

ps:   "Dysphemismus" musste ich auch nachschlagen...


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Hi Stuffel,


> Sei ganz ehrlich: Kanntest du das Wort "Dysphemismus" oder hast du es bei Wikipedia als Antonym von "Euphemismus" gefunden?


" Antonym" da hab ich sicherheitshalber eben nachgeschaut...
Ich wußte das es dieses Gegenwort gibt.Ich weiß das sowas meistens mit einer Vorsilbe passiert.Aber ohne google wäre ich nicht weiter gekommen.


----------



## gründler (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: des pudels kern*

Und kein Gesetz Vorschrift wird sie aufhalten,sie leben nur das was Weltweit gang und gebe ist.

Hinzu kommt der Carpanglerboom + Tackelbooom und Welt weite berichte über C&R in fast jeder Angelart.

Die anderen Länder leben es uns vor und der Deutsche Angler lebt nach,und wenn man ihn nicht so läßt wie anderswo üblich wird er und seine Kollegen halt erfinderrisch,egal was die da oben vorschreiben es gibt immer wieder lücken im System.

Und man darf nicht vergessen die jungen Angler von heute,sind die Vorstände von morgen,bezw.der Wandel des Vorstandsaustausch ist gerade voll im gange.


#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Gunnar,
wenn Du schon Zitierst dann doch bitte richtig. Dein Zitat in Post 182 ist nicht von mir. #d

Es ehrt dich aber das Du zumindest zugiebst das Du Google bemüht hast.:m


----------



## grünspan (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> Zitat: gründler
> Und man darf nicht vergessen die jungen Angler von heute,sind die Vorstände von morgen,bezw.der Wandel des Vorstandsaustausch ist gerade voll im gange.



Das mag in einigen Punkten sicher gut sein.
In anderen ergreift mich eher das Grausen.
Einfach, weil man sieht, wo Interessenfelder liegen, andere Bereiche aber Mangelns Erfahrung und Desinteresse immer weiter in den Hintergrund rücken.
Wenn das eine gute Entwicklung ist trotz besserer Möglichkeiten, naja.|kopfkrat


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Stuffel schrieb:


> Gunnar,
> wenn Du schon Zitierst dann doch bitte richtig. Dein Zitat in Post 182 ist nicht von mir. #d


 
Entschuldigung! Beim nächsten mal pass ich besser auf...


----------



## BERND2000 (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Zusser schrieb:


> Doch, ich glaube schon, dass ich verstanden habe, was gemeint ist:
> Nämlich dass ein gut geführtes Gewässer, das einen optimalen Ertrag an entnehmbarem Fisch ermöglicht, nicht überproportional viele kapitale Exemplare aufweist.
> Das liegt daran, dass kleine und mittlere Fische eine bessere Wachstumsrate haben als große.
> 
> ...


 

:m Dann legen wir den Satz eben verschieden aus. 

Ich bin eher der Meinung, das die Menschheit nie bewiesen hat das sie nachhaltig mit der Natur umgehen kann, allem Verstand zu trotz.
Nicht in der Steinzeit auch nicht später oder heute und in Zukunft, wahrscheinlich auch nicht. 

Was aber wäre wenn ein Gewässer nicht befischt wird.
Ist der Großfisch dann häufiger. Ich denke ja.

Wann wachsen Fische besonders gut ?
Vor der Geschlechtsreife !
(Beim Hecht ändert sich das Futterumsatz Verhältnis, von etwa 4, auf später etwa 25 )

Der Wunsch von Anglern Großfische wieder zu fangen und der Wunsch nach natürlichen Bestandsaufbau sind zwei verschiedene Gründe, die hier zusammenfallen.
Das eine schließt das andere nicht aus.#q

Um zum Karpfen zurück zukommen.
Da geht es doch einzig darum einen Weg zu finden mit möglichst wenig Besatz, alle zufrieden zu stellen.
Leute die Maximalerträge wünschen, sollten in die Fischzucht aber nicht an Naturgewässer gehen.
Klar Laichfisch beim Karpfen, daß ist sicher nicht der Grund.
Hegefischen sind ja auch nur....


Noch etwas lustiges.
Was meint ihr, wie sich der Name Bitterling ableitet ?
Er soll bitter schmecken, eben nicht so lecker wie Gründlige, Kaulis, Koppen u.s.w. 
Die Fischerei war eben früher sehr nachhaltig und gründlich.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: des pudels kern*



Jose schrieb:


> sollen sie - sollen aber die anderen einfach in ruhe lassen und vor allem, ruhig mal die katze ausm sack lassen, bzw. 'butter bei die fisch tun' und das gesülze lassen.


 
Das ist ja das Kuriose an der Sache. Wer offen C&R propagiert, hat den Staatsanwalt am Hacken. Siehe die hier im Forum diskutieren Urteile. Wer aber vorgibt, Kochtopfangeln zu betreiben und die Großkarpfen als nicht verwertbaren Beifang tituliert, ist auf der sicheren Seite. Die Leute werden sich also hüten, "Butter bei die Fische" zu tun#h.

Arlinghaus hat das vor einiger Zeit in einem seiner Vorträge (steht auch im Internet, finde aber gerade den Link nicht) auf die Spitze getrieben. 
Er hat auf einer Folie hingeschrieben, dass er regelmäßig mit 24er Boilies auf Döbel angelt, dabei aber leider hin und wieder als Beifang einen Großkarpfen hakt, den er als Single nicht verwerten kann und leider zurücksetzen muss. Als Beweis hatte er auch ein Foto des Beifangs auf der Folie


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: des pudels kern*



krickfan schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Kuriose an der Sache. Wer offen C&R propagiert, hat den Staatsanwalt am Hacken. Siehe die hier im Forum diskutieren Urteile. Wer aber vorgibt, Kochtopfangeln zu betreiben und die Großkarpfen als nicht verwertbaren Beifang tituliert, ist auf der sicheren Seite. Die Leute werden sich also hüten, "Butter bei die Fische" zu tun#h.
> 
> Arlinghaus hat das vor einiger Zeit in einem seiner Vorträge (steht auch im Internet, finde aber gerade den Link nicht) auf die Spitze getrieben.
> Er hat auf einer Folie hingeschrieben, dass er regelmäßig mit 24er Boilies auf Döbel angelt, dabei aber leider hin und wieder als Beifang einen Großkarpfen hakt, den er als Single nicht verwerten kann und leider zurücksetzen muss. Als Beweis hatte er auch ein Foto des Beifangs auf der Folie



Ohne jetzt thematisch "abdriften" zu wollen - da ist *nix Kurioses dran*, weil vorsätzliches "C&R" nach geltendem Recht in Deutschland *schlicht und ergreifend illegal ist*.

Wer clever ist, weiß sich zu helfen (vielleicht ein kleiner Hinweis: http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2010/catch-release-in-der-anglerischen-praxis.html )- wer nicht clever ist, der muss in der Tat damit rechnen, mal einen Staatsanwalt oder sogar einen Richter am "Hacken" zu haben!

Finde ich völlig ok - und es entspricht der aktuellen Gesetzeslage.

Zu plumpe Versuche, von Vereinen, über diverse Umgehungsstrategien, wie "Entnahmefenster" oder "Küchenkorridore" die Rechtslage zu "verbiegen" laufen stets Gefahr, mal von der Fischereibehörde hinterfragt und fischereibiologisch überprüft zu werden - denn ohne hinreichende Begründung kann jede nur vereinsmäßige Regelung von Behördenseite ganz schnell "außer Kraft" gesetzt werden, wenn sie gegen geltendes Recht verstößt!

Als betroffener Angler reicht meist ein kurzes Schreiben unter Beifügung der fragwürdigen "Vereinsregeln" an die zust. Fischereibehörde, um Klarheit zu erlangen - oder auch nicht, wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung weiß - hier in Köln juckt es nämlich niemand, wenn Vereine sich willkürlich "wichtige Laichfische" selbst definieren...., um so ein Zurücksetzen faktisch zu ermöglichen!...wobei die wahre Rechtslage mir immernoch unklar ist !?!

Das kann aber andernorts auch mal anders sein!

Meist sind die Behörden da aber faul, träge oder haben schlicht und ergreifend keine Kenntnis, von dem, was sich vereine da so alles einfallen lassen - WENN sie aber Kenntnis haben, dann besteht die Gefahr, dass sie mal nachprüfen & auch mal eine Satzung "korrigeren".

Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Naja, sehe ich etwas anders.
Auch vorsätzliches C+R ist nirgends explizit festgeschreiben gesetzlich verboten, ausser jetzt in SH im dortigen neuen Landesgesetz.

Das ist sonst überall eine reine *Ableitung *aus dem TSG nd smit aucxh nicht explizit verboten.

Ob diese Ableitung dann juristisch wirklich haltbar wäre, ist eine ganz andere Frage - siehe Jendrusch/Niehaus..


Da stellt sich dann die Frage, warum man als Angler akzeptieren soll, dass man als reiner Fleischmacher gesehen wird und das Angeln zur menschlichen Ernährung der BISHER einzig ALLGEMEIN anerkannte sinnvolle Grund laut TSG ist.

Sowohl in der Berufsfischerei (finanzieller/volkswirtschaftlicher Aspekt, der genauso oder mehr fürs Angeln gelten kann) wie in vielen weiteren (Hobby)Bereichen sogar mit Säugetieren, welche nachgewiesen eine deutlich höher entwickeltes Empfinden als Fische haben (Reitsport, Hunmdesport, Kleintierzucht etc.) ist es aber scheinbar kein tieschutzrechtliches Problem, wenn dies rein nicht zur menschlichen Ernährung betrieben wird, sonder naus finanziellen und kulturellen Aspekten.

Hier wären also die Verbände der Angler gefordert, offensiv zu vertreten, dass nicht die menschliche Ernährung alleine einen sinvollen Grund zum Angeln darstellt - so wie es auch in vielen anderen Bereichen (s.o.) anerkannt ja der Fall sein muss.

Damit wäre dann die Diskussion um C+R/Tierschutz aus der Debatte um einen Küchenkoridor raus - wo sie auch nicht reingehört.

Dann könnte man sich um die Fragen kümmern, wie man welche Gewässer bewirtschaftet, um einerseits den (bererechtigten und legalen und legitimen!!) Wünschen und Bedürfnissen der Angler Rechnung zu tragen, und zm andern den ebenso berrechtigten Interessen des Natur- (NICHT Tier)schutzes nicht entgegen zu wirken.

Solange dazu aber weder Verbände noch Bewirtschafter oder gar die Politik in der Lage ist, muss man als Angler damit leben, dass oft genug  - auch aus rechtlichen Zwängen heraus, je nach Bundesland - eine Bewirtschaftung stattfindet, welche entweder den Interessen der Angler, des Naturschutzes oder oft genug auch beiden Seiten keine Rechnung trägt.

Ich sehe es zumindest kritisch, wenn man Zucht/Mastkarpfen in Flüssen oder großen, natürlichen Seen besetzt. Wenn überhaupt, geören da nach Meinung Meinung Wildkarpfen oder denen am angenähertsten Formen rein.

In kleineren oder künstlichen Gewässern, teilweise ja auch explizit nur zum angeln geschaffen, hätte ich jedoch keine Probleme, wenn da auch Mast/Zuchtkarpfen besetzt werden würden.


Dies wiederum bedingt dann aber auch ein Nachdenken darüber, wie man grundsätzlich die Bewirtschaftung organisieren will und wer für welche Art der Gewässer welche Verantwortung (und uch Kosten/Erträge) zu tragen hat.

Dass bedingt durch den Klimawandel gerade beim Karpfen sicherlich mittelfristig zu erwarten wäre, dass er sich auch in unseren Gewässern fortpflanzen kann, ist dies sicherlich eine Frage, der man sich stellen muss. Da eben vorhandene Beständean "einheimischen" Fischen  in natürlichen Gewässern durch Platz- und Futterkonkurrenz verdrängt werden können.

Auf der anderen Seite muss man sich wiederum fragen, in wie weit man "einheimische" Arten schützen muss, die auf Grund z. B. von Gewässerverschmutzung/reiner werden oder auch Verbauung der Gewässer sich gar nicht mehr selber ausreichend reproduzieren oder als Art erhalten können.

Ein Beispiel dazu sind Felchen und Barsche aus dem Bodensee:
Durch sauberes Wasser deutlich weniger Plankton  bei gleichzeitig starker Nutzung durch Berufsfischer, bedingt eben entsprechende Besatz/Zuchtmaßnahmen.

Das wiederum liegt aber auch mit daran, dass die Verbraucher (vor allem auch Touristen) eben genau diese Fische essen wollen wie auch in den Zeiten als der See noch nicht so sauber war.

Da kann man ausweichen wollen auf andere, geeignetere Arten und wird dadurch dann nur die Fischer(erei) am Bodensee kaputt machen, wenn mit nicht so begehrten Arten kein wirtschaftlicher Erfolg erzielt werden kann.

Da gibt es so viel zu bedenken und auch letztlich umzudenken in vorhandenen Strukturen und Wirtschaftsweisen, dass wir als "normale Angler" dazuz kaum in der Lage sein werden - schaffen das bis heute doch auch weder die "Experten" in den Verbänden, bei den Bewirtschaftern oder in der Politik.

So bleibt am Ende nur die Frage, was und wem soll so ein Küchenkorridor für Karpfen nützen und warum?

Es geht letztlich wieder nur ums C+R-Problem, was durch Entnahmegebote wie in Bayern zusätzlich verschärft wurde.

Da wäre der einfachere Weg c+r explizit wie in SH zu verbieten und sich als Angler dann die entsprechende Ausrede parat zu halten...

Noch einfacher wäre es natürlich , wenn Verbände endlich in der Lage wären zu kommunizieren, dass Angeln mehr ist als Fleischmachen, bzw. der Verzehr der Fische ein Teil des Angelns sein kann, aber eben nicht muss.


Und seien wir ehrlich:
Gott sei Dank gibt es ausser der Dummheit der Angler - wenn sie bei einer Anzeige falsch reagieren - kaum eine Möglichkeit, einen Angler wegen dem zurücksetzen eines Fisches zu verurteilen.

Das ist ja (leider) mit ein Grund, warum die Verbände der Angler mit den Tierschützern heulen statt sich klar und eindeutig zu positionieren, dass Angeln eben weit mehr als nur Fleischmachen ist.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Alles wäre doch so einfach, in den Satzungen müsste nur stehen:

"Das Mitführen von Photoapparaten, Kameras und Photofähigen Handys am Wasser und im Anglerauto ist bei Todesstrafe verboten".

Schon wird das Gewässer uninteressant für jedweden Hunter. Kein Bild - kein Küchenkorridor mehr nötig!
:m


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, sehe ich etwas anders.
> Auch vorsätzliches C+R ist nirgends explizit festgeschreiben gesetzlich verboten, ausser jetzt in SH im dortigen neuen Landesgesetz.
> 
> Das ist sonst überall eine reine *Ableitung *aus dem TSG nd smit aucxh nicht explizit verboten.
> ...



...ist aber insgesamt sehr unbefriedigend, zu welchen "Kunstgriffen" man schon greift, um "C&R" doch zu ermöglichen, oder zu vermeiden!!!

Ich selbst finde, dass jeder, der einen "vernünftigen Grund" hat auch heute schon angeln kann & darf, wie er will - meine Ansicht kennst Du aus meinem Beitrag im Magazin ( http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2010/catch-release-in-der-anglerischen-praxis.html ) - und wer nach dem Fang die Verwertungsabsicht - warum auch immer - nicht mehr hat, der ist "safe" !

Aber ein vorsätzliches & reines "C&R" zu ermöglichen, dafür sehe *ich* keinen Bedarf und auch rechtlich & moralisch keine Notwendigkeit!

Das ist nach meiner Ansicht auch nicht Aufgabe eines Anglerverbandes, dies zu ermöglichen.

Das ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung, weil ich kein Freund dieser "Photoangelei" bin & da gibt es sicherlich auch andere anerkennenswerte Sichtweisen - die aber hierzulande an der Rechtslage scheitern!

Wer nicht jeden Fisch entnehmen möchte, dem gibt das Recht diese Möglichkeit - wer aber KEINEN gefangenen Fisch entnehmen möchte und dies auch vorher schon beweisbar so verlauten läßt, der darf halt´ hierzulande nicht angeln gehen, oder muss die Strafe ggf. in Kauf nehmen!



Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> Das reicht aber bei einem Bundesgesetz problemlos aus, weil Bundesrecht Landesrecht bricht und es insofern keine Rolle spielt, was Landesfischereigesetze dazu sagen!
> Die Rechtslage steht damit fest, auch wenn es für Dich "nur" eine Ableitung ist.


Naja, wir sind in einem Rechtsstaat - was nicht verboten ist, ist demnach auch erstmal erlaubt.

Verboten ist reines C+R aber eben nur in SH gesetzlich.

Da ändert auch ein TSG in Bund nix dran, weil auch da C+R nicht explizit verboten ist.

Da ich Fische nicht quälen oder leiden lassen kann, kann ich mit Fischen diesbezüglich auch nicht gegens TSG verstossen - auch und gerade nicht beim zurücksetzen, dass ja in vielen Fällen sogar gesetzlich gefordert ist (Schonzeit/Schonmass etc.)..

"In dubio pro reo" ist da nur der eine Grundsatz, der andere, dass man menschliches Empfinden nicht einfach auf Tiere übertragen darf (gibts auch nen Fachausdruck im Jendrusch/Niehaus-Artikel).

Und dass amtsgerichliche Urteile keine weiterführende Relevanz haben und deswegen hier sinnfrei anzuführen sind, weisst Du ja aber sicher auch?



> Stimmt doch nicht --> kannst Dir den Fisch als Trophäe problemlos mitnehmen, als Tierfutter oder auch als Kompost - es muss nur ein "vernünftiger Grund" vorliegen


Das (Trophäe/Tierfutter) wurde aber bisher weder von Angler- noch Tieschutzverbänden als sinnvoller Grund akzeptiert - da bleibt nur die Hege ausser der menschlichen Ernährung.
Auch wenn das - siehe oben - juristisch kaum haltbar ist..


Und ich bezweifle auch, dass laut TSG die Trophäe oder Verwendung als Tierfutter als sinnvoller Grund zum töten eines Wirbeltieres anerkannt werden würde...





> Aber ein vorsätzliches & reines "C&R" zu ermöglichen, dafür sehe ich keinen Bedarf und auch rechtlich & moralisch keine Notwendigkeit!


Ich brauch das auch nicht, habe aber auch kein Problem damit - und ausser in SH ist es ja definitiv möglich ;-))



> Das ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung, weil ich kein Freund dieser "Photoangelei" bin & da gibt es sicherlich auch andere anerkennenswerte Sichtweisen


Persönliche Sichtweisen taugen aber wenig, wenns ums juristische geht..



> Das ist nach meiner Ansicht auch nicht Aufgabe eines Anglerverbandes, dies zu ermöglichen.


In meine schon (unabhängig meiner eigenen Ansichten), weil ein solcher Verband alle Arten des Angelns untertstützen sollte und sich nicht auf Tierschutzargumente, die nicht haltbar sind, zurückziehen sollte.

Und da es rechtlich ausser in SH nicht verboten ist, müssten dann die Verbände dafür kämpfen, das das auch zukünftig nicht verboten wird..

Davon ab hast Du mit einem Recht:
Es kann heute jeder Angler jeden Fisch zurücksetzen mit der entsprechenden Argumentation, ohne rechtlich belangt werden zu können.

Dennoch sollte eben in meinen Agen den falschen Tierschutzargumenten da etwas entgegengesetzt werden, was auch den tumbsten Veganern eindeutig klar macht, dass Fische zurücksetzen kein Problem ist - gerade von unseren Verbänden..


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, wir sind in einem Rechtsstaat - was nicht verboten ist, ist demnach auch erstmal erlaubt.
> 
> ...nur mit der Einschränkung, solange man nicht in Rechte anderer eingreift - und der Tierschutz steht mittlerweile in der Verfassung, was viele noch immer vergessen.
> 
> ...




Du vermischt da so einiges - und nüchtern REIN rechtlich zu beurteilen, OHNE dabei eigene Wünsche & Moralvorstellungen mit einfließen zu lassen, dass lernt man nicht "mal eben".....!

*Es ist prima, sich für eine Überzeugung so einzusetzen - nur manchmal kann es klüger & vom Ergebnis her sinnvoller sein, wenn man nicht zu laut schreit - sich mal in Ruhe überlegt, was man bei so einem "Kampf" auch verlieren könnte - so schlecht ist die Rechtslage von uns Anglern nicht - aber sie könnte wirklich schlimm werden, wenn wir zu laut "brüllen" - wir sind eine Minderheit, die eher nicht beachtet oder geduldet wird & ich habe Angst, dass wir einen bösen Rückschlag erleben, wenn wir von der breiten Masse ein "OK" für die reine extreme Spaßangelei erhalten wollen!*

Das geht schief!!!

Laßt es doch so, wie es ist - damit können wir unser Hobby alle so ausüben, wie wir es wollen - lediglich die Hardcore-C&R-Angler Minderheit muss ein bißchen aufpassen, wie sie sich öffentlich so darstellt - aber ansonsten ist doch alles im grünen Bereich, wenn man etwas clever ist!

E.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> Du vermischt da so einiges - und nüchtern REIN rechtlich zu beurteilen, OHNE dabei eigene Wünsche & Moralvorstellungen mit einfließen zu lassen, dass lernt man nicht "mal eben".....!


Da gebe ich Dir recht - das ist aber auch in der Rechtssprechung das große Problem.

Zudem - auch ein Unterschied - nicht der Tierschutz steht als solcher in der Verfassung, sondern nur, dass Tierschutz ein Staatsziel ist.

Damit ist in keinter Weise definiert, was Tierschutz ist oder erreichen soll.

Und solange der Grundsatz in dubio pro reo immer noch gilt (solange also Deutschland noch einigermaßen als Rechtsstaat gesehen werden kann), gehe ich davon aus, dass man Fische nicht quälen kann und daher bei diesen das TSG bezüglich angeln nicht greifen kann.

Auch Deine Anmerkungen bezüglich Dynamit greifen nicht - weil Dynmitfischen eben definitiv  kein Angeln ist - kann man maximal als Fischen sehen, wenns nur ums reine Fleischmachen gehen würde.. 

Einen Fisch mit der Rute zu fangen und zurücksetzen dagegen ist schon klar als Angeln zu sehen und sollte deswegen auch von den Verbänden vertreten werden - im Gegensatz zum Dynamitfischen oder Fischjagd mit Pfeil und Bogen...

Daher ist mir der Ausdruck Angler lieber - Angeln in in all seinen Facetten - als Fischer, dems  (nur) ums Fleischmachen geht - andere Diskussion ;-)))


----------



## antonio (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Zitat: "Und ich bezweifle auch, dass laut TSG die Trophäe oder Verwendung als Tierfutter als sinnvoller Grund zum töten eines Wirbeltieres anerkannt werden würde..."

das bezweifle ich nicht und es wird meiner meinung nach anerkannt.
die ganze futtermittelindustrie lebt davon.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Im kommerziellen Bereich ja - aber nicht bei einer Freizeitbeschäftigung wie dem Angeln..

Wenn das gleichgestellt wäre, müssten wir wie Berufsfischer auf nem Kutter ja auch keine Fische mehr betäuben, sondern könnten sie einfach ersticken lassen - total konform mit dem TSG.. ;-))


----------



## antonio (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

da wiedersprech ich dir es steht dort der allgemeine grundsatz einer sinnvollen verwertung egal ob industrie, hobby etc.
und auch beim angeln wird und wurde es anerkannt, als beispiel bei hegefischen, wo der fang dann als tierfutter an zoo's etc abgegeben wurde.

antonio


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

...sorry - aber ich darf - kann & werde auch künftig meinem Hund sein Futter fangen - neben meinem eigenen "Futter", das ich ebenso auch kaufen könnte!



Bei Weißfischen schreit auch keiner - aber ihr werdet lachen - letztes Jahr hatte ich wirklich einen Spiegelkarpfen, der bis zum Ar*** geschluckt hatte als Beifang beim Aalangeln - blutete stark & deswegen habe ich ihn direkt betäubt & geschlachtet - den habe ich filetiert & gekocht & mein Hund liebt Karpfen offenbar - so schnell hat er seinen Napf selten geleert.

Das dürfte ich auch vorsätzlich & immer wieder im Rahmen der dortigen Fangbegrenzungen machen - und es gäbe rechtlich nichts daran auszusetzen!

Mache ich trotzdem nicht, aber nur, weil ich Karpfen einfach schön finde & oft genug andere Beifänge habe, die meinem Hund auch gut schmecken!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Also - meine Meinung als Jurist zur Rechtslage in einem Satz:

*"Es wird hierzulande kein Angeln ohne vernünftigen Grund geben können, solange die bestehende Rechtslage - insbesondere das Tierschutzgesetz sich nicht ändert".*


Ob mir das gefällt, oder nicht, steht auf einem anderen Blatt!

Und ich wiederhole nochmal eine Aussage von mir, die mir wirklich *sehr* (!!!) am Herzen liegt:

*Es ist prima, sich für eine Überzeugung so einzusetzen - nur  manchmal kann es klüger & vom Ergebnis her sinnvoller sein, wenn man  nicht zu laut schreit - sich mal in Ruhe überlegt, was man bei so einem  "Kampf" auch verlieren könnte - so schlecht ist die Rechtslage von uns  Anglern nicht - aber sie könnte wirklich schlimm werden, wenn wir zu  laut "brüllen" - wir sind eine Minderheit, die eher nicht beachtet oder  geduldet wird & ich habe Angst, dass wir einen bösen Rückschlag  erleben, wenn wir von der breiten Masse ein "OK" für die reine & teilweise extreme  Spaßangelei erhalten wollen und weiterhin danach streben!!!

Das geht schief!!!*


Ernie


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> Das dürfte ich auch vorsätzlich & immer wieder im Rahmen der dortigen Fangbegrenzungen machen - und es gäbe rechtlich nichts daran auszusetzen!


Die Frage ist für mich andersrum:
Kann mich jemand zwingen einen Fisch abzuschlagen, weil ich einen Hund/Katze habe und diesen mit dem Fisch füttern *könnte*?

Wenn ich den nicht für mich selber will?

Abknüppelgebot in Bayern argumentiert ja u. a. so (siehe Interview mit dem dortigen VDSF-Präsidenten Braun).

Und was, wenn meine Viecher keinen Fisch fressen wollen?

Wenn also ich und meine Viecher den Fisch nicht wollen, kann ich dann mit dem Argument dieses "vernünftigen" Grundes im Rahmen der C+R-Verhinderung gezwungen werden, den trotzdem abzuknüppeln?

Und wenn das so wäre, wäre dann Tierfutter überhaupt ein vernünftiger Grund oder nur nicht nachvollziehbar, was einer macht, wenn er den gefangenen Fisch abgeschlagen und in seinen Bessitz genommen hat?

Und könnte mich dann ein Petaner anzeigen, wenn er mitkriegt, dass ich total sinnlos Fische töte, um meine Tiere zu füttern?


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist für mich andersrum:
> Kann mich jemand zwingen einen Fisch abzuschlagen, weil ich einen Hund/Katze habe und diesen mit dem Fisch füttern *könnte*?
> 
> Wenn ich den nicht für mich selber will?
> ...




Ok - dann sind wir genau an dem Punkt, den Du nicht wahrhaben willst.

*Wer ohne (rechtl. anerkannten!)  "vernünftigen Grund" angelt, also "nur" aus Spaß, der hat am Wasser rein rechtlich nichts verloren!

*...wie man da trotzdem angelt, zeigt mein Magazin-Beitrag auf,

*ABER:
*

Genau *DAS* wird sich in der Zukunft (weiterhin - und nicht nur in Bayern!) zementieren, wenn lauthals nach einer Absolution für reines C&R geschrien wird, obwohl nur eine Minderheit aller Angler reines "Hardcore"-C&R betreibt, wie Umfragen ergeben haben.

...und ich hoffe wirklich, ich behalte da Unrecht!

Aber die Zeit wird es zeigen!

Ich bin als selektiver Kochtopfangler nicht bereit auf mein Hobby irgendwann mal verzichten zu müssen, weil sich die komplette Anglerschaft für eine kleine Minderheit der "Hardcore-C&R"-Fraktion eingesetzt hat!

...wenn die meinen, so angeln zu müssen, dann können und sollen sie das tun, wie das gehen kann, habe ich im Magazin verständlich & ausführlich beschrieben - aber nur, damit die sich auch öffentlich mit ihren tollen Fängen & Rekorden brüsten können, bin ich nicht bereit, irgendwann einmal komplett auf mein Hobby verzichten zu müssen!

Die Mehrheit der Angler wird eine böse Schlappe erleben, wenn für die Art und Weise, wie eine Minderheit gerne angelt, weiterhin so blind gekämpft wird, OHNE dabei an mögliche Folgen für ALLE Angler zu denken!

Ernie


----------



## kxxxkfxx (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit der Angler wird eine böse Schlappe erleben, wenn für die Art und Weise, wie eine Minderheit gerne angelt, weiterhin so blind gekämpft wird, OHNE dabei an mögliche Folgen für ALLE Angler zu denken!


 
Ich bin auch gegen vorsätzliches C&R, aber an einschneidende Maßnahmen gegen Angler glaube ich nicht, solange Deutschland in der EU ist und andere EU-Länder C&R gesetzlich vorschreiben bzw. ausdrücklich billigen (Niederlande, Frankreich, GB, Italien, ...).


----------



## gründler (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Moin

Warum man Angeklagte nicht Sponsort für ein Einspruchsverfahren.

Das frage ich mich auch,während unsere Gegner in 3 tagen tausende € zusammen kriegen,hauen wir uns lieber gegenseitig in die Fre....


Würden wir endlich anfangen ALLE zusammen zu arbeiten hätten wir heute mehr gehör als manche denken.


Andersrum könnte man sagen,man hat uns Gesetze geschenkt die uns selber Stk.für Stk.zerfleischen lassen,und wenn sich die Angler durch diese Gesetze selbst zerfleischen haben andere leichteres Spiel um Angeln/Angler noch mehr zu strangulieren.

Das merkt irgendwie nur keiner,man haut sich lieber gegenseitig und merkt nicht mal was damit erreicht wird.

Und wie ich schon schrieb,der De.Angler schaut sich nur ab was fast Weltweit völlig normal ist,und auch Weltweit beworben wird bezw.was ihm täglich präsentiert wird.

Und man gibt ihm Anleitungen wie er C&R betreiben kann ohne in Gefahr zu laufen,sei es im Netz in Angelzeitschriften am Wasser usw usw.


Manche nennen es die Geister die ich rief,andere nennen es Zeitenwandel.



#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Wir driften hier auch (wiedermal) ab in eine c+r Diskussion (auch durch meine Schuld, sorry dafür). 

Mir gings nur darum, dass man solche seltsamen Konstrukte wie den Küchenkorridor nur braucht um eine Rechtfertigung für normales zurücksetzen...


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wir driften hier auch (wiedermal) ab in eine c+r Diskussion (auch durch meine Schuld, sorry dafür).
> 
> Mir gings nur darum, dass man solche seltsamen Konstrukte wie den Küchenkorridor nur braucht um eine Rechtfertigung für normales zurücksetzen...



Naja - das hat ein "Küchenkorridor" für Karpfen wohl thematisch so an sich, oder???

Hoffentlich liege ich mit meiner o.g. "Prophezeiung" falsch...aber das werden wir erleben & ggf. wohl selbst entscheiden, je nachdem wir als Gesamtanglerschaft uns positionieren, oder positionieren lassen!

E.


----------



## gründler (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Ich will auch nochmal kurz ot:

ernie stimmt es das sich ein Deutscher Angler (Deutsche Staatsang.) auch im Ausland an Deutsche Gesetze halten muss???(hab ich aus nen anderen Forum)

Sprich ein De.Angler in Holland macht sich Strafbar wenn er in NL..... C&R betreibt,oder anders gesagt,ein De.Tier.....kämpfer kann einen De.Angler in Holland wegen C&R anzeigen???Obwohl es da Vorschrift ist zurück zu setzen.......

Ein einfaches Ja oder Nein reicht mir,dann zurück zum thema.


#h


----------



## Helmut2004 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Hallo Gründler,
es gilt das Gesetz von dem Land, in dem du angelst. Ist auch bei uns so, wenn du z.B. in Bayern angelst und aus Preußen ;-) stammst, hast du dich an die Gesetze und Vorschriften in Bayern zu halten.


----------



## BERND2000 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Festgefahrene Grundsatzdebatte.
Leider wie so oft, ohne sich direkt mit dem Thema auseinander zu setzen.
Beim Karpfen ist es doch so leicht !
Da eine ökologisch, rechtlich richtige Antwort zu geben.
Karpfen einfach nicht besetzen, so umgeht man alle Probleme.

Leider fehlen wie so oft, komplexe Betrachtungen wie man etwas besser machen kann.
Warum aber auch Probleme lösen, die man nicht sehen kann oder will.
Täusche ich mich, oder weicht fast Jeder dem Thema Hecht hier bei aus.


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich will auch nochmal kurz ot:
> 
> ernie stimmt es das sich ein Deutscher Angler (Deutsche Staatsang.) auch im Ausland an Deutsche Gesetze halten muss???(hab ich aus nen anderen Forum)
> 
> ...




*PRAKTISCH *wäre meine Antwort in Deinem konkreten Fall *"Nein!"* - das würde in der Praxis zumindest nicht verfolgt werden und ist nach meiner persönlichen Rechtsansicht & nach meinem Wissensstand auch nicht strafbar!!!(...und ich habe mich lange & viel mit dem Strafrecht beschäftigt -->Wahlfachgruppe Strafrecht an der Uni & Polizei & Staatsanwaltschaft als Referendar!).

Genauso, wie ich mit Lebendköfi in den meisten Ländern der Welt noch angeln darf, außer in Deutschland!
Auch dafür würde ich hier weder verfolgt - noch bestraft, wenn´s in dem Land legal ist, indem ich es mache!

Insofern richtet sich alles bei "Kinkerlitzchen", wie der Angelei, nach dem dort im Ausland geltenden Recht!

Ist nicht so ganz einfach für alle Straftaten mit "ja" oder "nein" zu beantworten, wenn der Tatort im Ausland liegt, weil es da durchaus Unterschiede gibt!


Wie immer bei Juristen hier das ABER:

Es gibt Ausnahmen für bestimmte (meist sog. Kapital-) Delikte, die aber enumerativ im StGB oder in zwischenstaatlichen Abkommen aufgelistet sind!

Traurige Beispielsfälle gibt es für deutsche Sextouristen, die Sex mit Kindern im Ausland haben, was sogar in manchen Ländern nicht illegal ist ODER einfach nur nicht verfolgt wird - wenn sowas rauskommt & auch hinreichend beweisbar ist (<--woran es zumeist in diesen Fällen fehlt!), dann droht eine Strafverfolgung auch in Deutschland, was ich im Übrigen begrüße!

Um das genau zu verstehen, MUSS man die §§ 4-7 des Strafgesetzbuches mal samt Kommentierung & allen Besonderheiten, Ausnahmen und zwischenstaatlichen Abkommen einmal lesen.

Dabei geht es aber um andere "Kaliber" von Straftaten und meines Wissens nach greift das nicht bei einem Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz, als Teil des Nebenstrafrechts - oder sogar teilweise nur Ordnungswidrigkeitenrechts!


Ernie


----------



## gründler (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Danke dir.

Also ist eine aussage in einem forum wo es in der Vergangenheit angeblich zu so einem fall kam,zwar durchaus der Wahrheit entsprechend (möglich).

Wird/wurde dann aber warum auch immer nicht Verhandelt weil zb.deine ausführungen greifen.


Alles klar thx.

#h


----------



## Fischpaule (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Moin

Ein Entnahmefenster wäre für unsere Gewässer völlig unproduktiv und würde jedem, der tatsächlich auch etwas für den Kochtopf haben möchte früher oder später das Angeln vermiesen.....
Wenn ein Fisch sein gewässerspezifisches Höchstmaß/Gewicht erreicht hat, ist er zur Reproduktion nur noch in sehr eingeschränktem Maße befähigt - d.h. er laicht nur noch in sehr günstigen Jahren ab, da er idR die aufgenommene Nahrung dafür verwendet, um seine Körpersubstanz zu erhalten - gerade der Karpfen ist dafür ein exemplarisches Beispiel.
Auf lange Sicht gibt es dann eine Hand voll Großfische, die nicht mehr weiter wachsen, aber den nachkommenden Generationen die Nahrung wegfressen - auch hier ist der Karpfen wieder ein besonders exemplarisches Beispiel, da es wohl kaum einen Räuber gibt, der einen Ausgewachsenen Karpfen fressen könnte....(mit Ausnahme vielleicht eines Fischotters, den es aber doch recht selten gibt)
Alles in allen ist also die Forderung nach einem Entnahmefenster (dies gilt besonders für sehr langlebige und große Arten) nur etwas für "Trophähenjäger", aber nichts für die Angler, die auch weiterhin die Produktivität eines Gewässers für die Ernährung nutzen möchten.....

#h


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Nabend,


> Alles in allen ist also die Forderung nach einem Entnahmefenster (dies gilt besonders für sehr langlebige und große Arten) nur etwas für "Trophähenjäger", aber nichts für die Angler, die auch weiterhin die Produktivität eines Gewässers für die Ernährung nutzen möchten.....


Eigentlich eine stimmige Schlußfolgerung. 
Trotzdem , welcher Angler freut sich nicht über den Fang eines kapitalen Fisches?? Und wer würde sich nicht über die Aussicht freuen einen solchen Fisch öffter zu fangen.( auf alle Fischarten bezogen)

Gewässer mit einen überdurchschnitlichen Anteil an Großfischen mögen zwar eine ökologische Katastrophe sein.Aber für den Angler sind und bleiben sie die attraktivsten..


----------



## Jose (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> ...Aber für den Angler sind und bleiben sie die attraktivsten..



 erstens gehts um karpfen, 
zweitens kann man mit generalisieren jede diskussion sprengen,
drittens mag das für Carphunter stimmen.
die angeln zwar, aber gleichgestellt werden möchte ich als Angler nicht mit denen. 
angeln hat nix mit "größer, weiter, höher" zu tun.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Servus!

Hier geht´s ja ab!
Hab den Thread leider erst gestern entdeckt.
Schade!

@Thomas:
Du plädierst hier immer sehr laut für den Besatz vom Flüssen mit "Wildkarpfen".
Das halte ich für sehr bedenklich:
Der Karpfen gehört eigentlich nicht in unsere Gewässer sondern wurde hier eingebürgert.
Ursprünglich Wildkarpfen, aus denen dann durch Zucht unsere heutigen Karpfen wurden. 

Ob die heute erhältlichen Wildkarpfen wirklich Wildkarpfen sind sei mal dahingestellt.
Das wurde ja in dem oben verlinkten Thread schon heiß diskutiert...

Was mir aber Sorgen bereitet, ist daß diese urprünglicheren Rassen bereit bei niedrigeren Temperaturen erfolgreich laichen.
Genau das können wir doch aber, zumindest in unseren Flüssen, ja doch nicht wollen, oder?

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Nordsee (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Ach ja...
Ich muss sagen, dass das Catch und Realise erlaubt sein sollte.
Dann hat man keine Probleme mit den Behörden usw. zumahl auch jetzt schon oft zurückgesetzt wird.
Aber kommen wir mal zu meinem Punkt:
Das Gesetz ist für mich einfach zu unüberdacht. So weit ich mich erinnere, heißt es, dass keinem Lebewesen sinnlos Schaden zugefügt werden darf. Allerdings: Muss man wirklich einen gerade maßigen Fisch (bzw. Hecht) töten nur weil man ihm sonst beim Zurücksetzen Schaden zufügen würde. Es ist bewiesen, dass 99 Prozent der Fische überleben. Was hat man davon ein gerade maßiges Tier zu töten nur weil es im Gesetz verordnet ist. Wir Angler retten durch unsere Säuberungsaktionen, Besatz usw. (jeder weß was gemeint ist) wahrscheinlich mehr Fische als wir " Schaden " zufügen. 

So sehr es auch täuschen mag, ich bin selber ein Tierschützer, dem das Wohlbefinden eines Lebewesens sehr am Herzen liegt. Hierbei möchte ich hinzufügen, dass der Gesetzgeber selber wie ich auch mal ein gutes Stück Fleich esse. Ich wette aber nicht, dass er weis welche Qualen die Masttiere in den abselut tierquälerischen Mastbetrieben erleiden müssen. Somit Unterstützt er dies selber und anstatt mal für die Tiere die wirklcih Hilfe brauchen zu sorgen, werden bei einem Catch und Realise-Vorgang Geldstrafen bis zu 25000 Euro verhängt.
Ist das nicht der Punkt an den man sich mal wirklich etwas fragen sollte.

Sooooooooo, ich weiß, dass das jetzt nich sooo genau hier reinpasst, dennoch werde ich auch zu den Karpfenkorridor Stellung nehmen:

Diese halte ich für nicht ok. Die Tiere werden in solchen mehr als  auch 2 mla gefangen. Ab hier fängt dann nämlich die eigentliche Tierquuälerei statt. Von daher halte ich es am besten einfach jeden die Entnahme eines Fisches freizustellen MfG Nordsee


----------



## Jose (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Nordsee schrieb:


> ...
> Das Gesetz ist für mich einfach zu unüberdacht...



nicht nur dieses. und etliche verordnungen sind schlicht grausam und herzlos, z.b. die hier: "ein verangelter untermaßiger oder geschützer fisch ist zu töten und zu vergraben" (sinngemäß).

schmock: "wir alle bedauern den unbekannten gesetzestreuen angler, der schon seit 4 wochen versucht, sein opfer in der steinpackung zu vergraben."

kein schmock: 
tierrechtler und "entnahmefenster"-befürworter arbeiten prächtig zusammen, unambitionierten 'einfachen' anglern das anglerleben zu vermiesen.

schade, dass dieser trööt erst nach abstimmungsende für anglerische unwort kam.
"küchenkorridor" und "entnahmefenster" hätten sicher das rennen gemacht. kaltes technokratendeutsch ist immer "der bringer".


----------



## ernie1973 (30. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Nordsee schrieb:


> Ach ja...
> Ich muss sagen, dass das Catch und Realise erlaubt sein sollte.
> Dann hat man keine Probleme mit den Behörden usw. zumahl auch jetzt schon oft zurückgesetzt wird.
> Aber kommen wir mal zu meinem Punkt:
> ...



1. was ist "Catch und Realise"? *g*...kleiner Scherz, wir wissen, was Du meinst!...obwohl vielen ein "Realisieren" NACH dem Fang schonmal sehr helfen würde....))

2. Woher hast Du denn die Zahl "25000 €"???

-->die ist Quark - und der schlimmste mir bekannte Fall bewegte sich ca. bei einem Zehntel (=2500 €), was die Geldstrafe anging! ...das ist aber in der Regel einkommensabhängig, weil die Tagessatzhöhe sich nach dem verwertbaren Nettoeinkommen richtet.

Ernie


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Nabend,


Jose schrieb:


> erstens gehts um karpfen,
> zweitens kann man mit generalisieren jede diskussion sprengen,
> drittens mag das für Carphunter stimmen.
> die angeln zwar, aber gleichgestellt werden möchte ich als Angler nicht mit denen.
> angeln hat nix mit "größer, weiter, höher" zu tun.


Erstens: Es ging hier noch nie um den Karpfen allein.

Zweitens: Wer im Glashaus sitzt ..........

Drittens : Ahhh , nun zeigste dein Feindbild! Und nochmal - auch andere Angler möchten gern große Fische ( Art egal) fangen . Das nach Möglichkeit nicht als zufällige Eintagsfliege. Zeig mir den Angler der sicht nicht übern großen Fisch freut!!
Nimm doch einfachmal deine Antikarpfenbrille ab und versuche es wenigstens sachlich zu diskutieren.


----------



## angler1996 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Die Dickfischhunter gibts quer Beet durch alle Fraktionen, das sollte wahrlich nicht der Massstab sein. und ich gebe zu, ich fange lieber große Fische.
( außer zu bestimmten naja "Wettbewerben")
Deshalb , wem tut so ein Küchenfenster irgendwas?
( einen normalen Bestand vorausgesetzt)
Da das hier immer mal zwischen den Zeilen anklang:
Ich glaube auch nicht daran , dass man den Krpfen aus unseren Gewässern verbannen kann, dafür sorgen schon die Fischer. Zumal ( die Vermehrung mal außen vor) mir es schon sehr zweifelhaft erscheint, den Karpfen nach wieviel 100 Jahren? als nicht heimisch zu bezeichnen. Vermehren läßt er sich, wenn auch nur in dafür angelegten " Becken"

Gruß A.


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> Deshalb , wem tut so ein Küchenfenster irgendwas?


Mal ketzerisch gesagt:
Dem reinen "Fleischmacher". Der hat dann Pipi inne Augen weil er mit dem großen Fisch seine übervolle Kühltruhe nicht zum platzen bringen darf.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Mal ketzerisch gesagt:
> Dem reinen "Fleischmacher". Der hat dann Pipi inne Augen weil er mit dem großen Fisch *seine übervolle Kühltruhe* nicht zum platzen bringen darf.




Das ist polemisch.#t

Wenn er nur selten angelt zund die Truhe leer ist, sollte er doch wohl selbst entscheiden ob er einen maßigen Fisch entnimmt oder nicht und nicht irgend eine Vorschrift, die nur große Wasser(vollscheixx)schweine als Spaßobjekte schützt.:m


----------



## ernie1973 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Mal anders gesagt - wer einen Riesen mitnehmen will, der nimmt ihn sowieso mit!

Was soll denn passieren, wenn ich einen 20 Pfünder Karpfen fange & der tief geschluckt hat (passiert mir schonmal, weil ich nicht mit Boilies & Selbsthakmontage angle, sondern z.B. nachts mit Tauwurm auf Aal ansitze) und bei der Landung schon sehr stark blutet?

Den setze ich nicht zurück, wenn er zu schwer verletzt scheint, um sicher zu überleben, sondern ich erlöse ihn waidgerecht.

Alles andere finde ich nicht richtig - jajajaja....je nachdem wo das passiert kommt jetzt wieder die Nummer mit dem Vergraben - aber realistisch betrachtet, wird derjenige, der entnehmen will auch einen "Weg" finden - ebenso wie derjenige, der gerade nicht entnehmen will!

Wir theoretisieren hier wieder viel in der anglerischen "Saure-Gurken-Zeit" & ich denke am Wasser wird vieles nicht so heiß gegessen, wie es hier (in der Theorie) "gekocht" wird.

...denke, wir werden alle wieder etwas entspannter, wenn´s öfter ans Wasser geht!



Ernie


----------



## kxxxkfxx (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Mal ketzerisch gesagt:
> Dem reinen "Fleischmacher". Der hat dann Pipi inne Augen weil er mit dem großen Fisch seine übervolle Kühltruhe nicht zum platzen bringen darf.



Das ist Quark. Ein Kochtopfangler hat kein Interesse an einem 20kg-Karpfen.

Der Punt ist nachwievor der, dass die einzige in Deutschland vor dem Gesetz legitime Rechtfertigung des Angelns eine Entnahme des Fangs ist, sei es zur Verwertung als Nahrungsmittel, Tierfutter oder in Sonderfällen zur Hege (hier in Franken z.B. gültig für Wels).

Daraus ergibt sich als einzig legitime Absicht des Entnahmefensters die Hege, sprich das Heranziehen von Laichfischen.

So weit die Theorie #h

Dass viele Angler in Wirklichkeit etwas ganz anderes als der Erwerb ihres Abendessens umtreibt, spielt sich ganz einfach auf illegaler Ebene ab.

Für mich ist das akzeptabel (wenn auch nicht nachvollziehbar), aber die Behörden müssten eigentlich einschreiten. Um so erstaunlicher, dass sie es selbst in Bayern nicht tun. Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt.


----------



## ernie1973 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

...wenn wir ehrlich sind, dann angeln wir doch alle nur, um nicht beim Hausdrachen sein zu müssen...))

OK - kleiner Scherz - zumal ich wieder Single bin & deswegen dieses Jahr so oft nachts ansitzen kann, wie ich will & wie es meine Zeit zuläßt!!!

-->Juhu!

...und für Norge brauche ich auch keine "Genehmigung" mehr!



E.


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Hi Andi,

Klar ist das Polemik in Reinstkultur. Extra gewollt und gekennzeichnet.



> Wenn er nur selten angelt zund die Truhe leer ist, sollte er doch wohl selbst entscheiden ob er einen maßigen Fisch entnimmt oder nicht und nicht irgend eine Vorschrift, die nur große Wasser(vollscheixx)schweine als Spaßobjekte schützt.:m


Aha und was ist mit der bösen Untermaßvorschrift. Wo bleibt da die freie Entscheidung?
Schonmaß ist Schonmaß - egal ob unteres oder oberes. Das Einzige was sich in beiden Fällen stellt ist die Frage nach der Notwendigkeit.Über  diese Notwendigkeit - ja o. nein - sollte allerdings gewässerspeziefisch entscheiden werden , nie pauschal.


----------



## Zusser (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Mal ketzerisch gesagt:
> Dem reinen "Fleischmacher". Der hat dann Pipi inne Augen weil er mit dem großen Fisch seine übervolle Kühltruhe nicht zum platzen bringen darf.



Mit diesem Satz outest du dich als Angler, der kein Verhältnis zu der Nahrung hat die er fängt, der mit ihr nichts anzufangen weiß.

Geangelte Fische gehören erstmal nicht in die Kühltruhe, sondern in den Topf! Möglichst Fangfrisch.

Größere Karpfen zwischen 10 und 20 Pfund ziehe ich dabei den kleineren unbedingt vor, weil sie mehr und schöneres Filet abgeben.
Wenn so ein Fisch dann kein Boiliemastschwein ist, ist er auch gar nicht so Fett. Ist die Fleischmenge wirklich zu viel, kann man immer noch etwas davon verschenken.
Oder, ja, auch einfrieren.

Das Gerücht, große Fische würden nicht schmecken, verbreiten dabei hauptsächlich Leute, die keine Ahnung davon haben:
Beim Ablassen unseres Sees wurde ein Waller mit 175cm gefangen. Der wurde uns von einer großen Fischgroßhandel für 8,60€ pro kg abgekauft (geschlachtet übrigens). Das hätten die sicher nicht getan, wenn so ein Fisch nicht mehr gut schmecken würde.


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> Das ist Quark. Ein Kochtopfangler hat kein Interesse an einem 20kg-Karpfen.


Unabhängig von einigen Aussahmen - Da liegste aber dermaßen daneben.
 Ich habe noch nie einen Kochtopfangler erlebt der so einen Fisch wieder zurück gesetzt hat. Ist besonnders schön wenn se hinter klagen wieviel - weil zu groß - sie im Müll geschmissen haben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Über  diese Notwendigkeit - ja o. nein - sollte allerdings gewässerspeziefisch entscheiden werden , nie pauschal.



Da sind wir beisammen.

Aber auch und gerade bei genauer Analyse der Bestände/Artenvielfalt - und damit notwendig werdender Hegepläne - kann man nie zu dem Entschluss kommen, dass ein Küchenfenster für Karpfen sinnvoll und dem Gewässer zuträglich ist.:m

|wavey:


----------



## kxxxkfxx (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



			
				Zusser;3539357
Beim Ablassen unseres Sees wurde ein Waller mit 175cm gefangen. Der wurde uns von einer großen Fischgroßhandel für 8 schrieb:
			
		

> 1,75 ist meiner Meinung nach beim Waller die wirklich äußerste, verwertbare Größe. Zumindest danach kommt das pure Fett.
> 
> Wir haben hier in Flüssen Entnahmezwang für Waller (aus gutem Grund) und ich weiß, dass mehrere Exemplare jenseits der 1,90m bereits ihren Weg in diverse Schweinetröge genommen haben.


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Hi Zusser,


> Mit diesem Satz outest du dich als Angler, der kein Verhältnis zu der Nahrung hat die er fängt, der mit ihr nichts anzufangen weiß.


Das leitest du aus einem Satz alles ab? Der noch  dazu deutlich als extra überspitzt gezeichnet war??
Der Sinn von übertiebenen Darstellungen - ebenso das lesen zwischen den Zeilen .. sind das alles unbekannte Größen??


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Rehi Andi,


> kann man nie zu dem Entschluss kommen, dass ein Küchenfenster für Karpfen sinnvoll und dem Gewässer zuträglich ist.:m


Langsam brauch ich wohl ne Gebetsmühle:
Ich glaube - nö ich weiß es mit Gewissheit --> Ich habe* nie* vom Karpfen allein gesprochen.Ebenso habe ich mehrfach dargesellt das meine Ansichten mit Gewässerökologie nüscht am Hut haben. Ich habe darauf hingewiesen das ich das aus der Sicht des Angler sehen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Nun sei nicht angepi..t.|supergri

Das war nur eine allgemeine Feststellung.:m


----------



## angler1996 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Um's mal so zu sagen
es gibt sicher alle mögliche Typen am Gewässer , der eine nimmt große mit und verwertet die indem er sie aufmampft, ja kenn ich ; es gibt sicher auch die anderen geannten 
Typen. Und nochmal ich fange lieber große Fische, wer dazu was anders sagt, naja Jungs, dem unterstelle ich , sorry dafür, etwas Heuchelei, nochmal Entschuldigung.
Es gibt sicher die Tage, an dene man sich einfach hinhockt , Wurm dran und mal schaun was kommt, aber doch nicht jeden Tag.
Und um mal auf das mitlerweile verschwundene Poltikthema zurück zu kommen: Was soll denn ein Verein noch leisten?
Laut Forderungen ( auch meiner) soll Angeln im Mittelpunkt stehen, ja sind wir denn ein Naturschutzverein?
Ist etwas provokativ, aber wie sonst?
Meines wissens werde Küchenfenster in Schweden an dieversen Gewässern ( Bolmen z.B.) mit großem Erfolg realisiert , sicher gehts da auch darum dem Angler was zu bieten, nur was ist schlecht daran?
Gruß A.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Ebenso habe ich mehrfach dargesellt das meine Ansichten mit Gewässerökologie nüscht am Hut haben. Ich habe darauf hingewiesen das ich das aus der Sicht des Angler sehen.



Das sei Dir zugestanden, allerdings sind die meisten Angelvereine Mitglied in VDSF oder DAV und somit dem Naturschutz verpflichtet:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verband_Deutscher_Sportfischer
" Der VDSF ist gemeinnützig und nach § 59 des Bundesnaturschutzgesetzes ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband."

http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=35&Itemid=17
"Der Deutsche Anglerverband tritt kompromisslos für den Schutz von Natur  und Umwelt ein und wirkt aktiv insbesondere für die Erhaltung der  aquatischen Lebensräume und der mit ihnen in Verbindung stehenden  Biotope in ihren vielfältigen Erscheinungsformen."


----------



## Jose (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> ...Ich habe darauf hingewiesen das ich das aus der Sicht des Angler sehen.



zumindest ist es _deine_ sicht. vielleicht auch noch von einigen anderen anglern. 



angler1996 schrieb:


> ...
> Meines wissens werde Küchenfenster in Schweden an dieversen Gewässern ( Bolmen z.B.) mit großem Erfolg realisiert , sicher gehts da auch darum dem Angler was zu bieten, nur was ist schlecht daran?
> Gruß A.



nichts. 
aber schwadronieren die auch so, "laichgüte" etc.?
sollen die vereine doch ihre entnahmefenster machen, meinetwegen sogar mit gittern davor,
aber bitte ohne verschleiernde sülzerei - und bitte nur für ihr klübchen.
die wollen dickfisch. und weniger konkurrenz.


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Oha - mal ein Blick auf die Besatzmaßnahmen geworfen- das ist die Masse der Vereine und Verbände noch weiter von Okölogie wech wie ich.


----------



## Jose (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

als







--


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> zumindest ist es _deine_ sicht. vielleicht auch noch von* einigen anderen* anglern.


 Einige andere? Das sind die nur kleine Fische fangen wollen. Das sind die die sich grundsätzlich über große Fische ärgern.

Meine Sicht ist sich die Masse an Anglern über den Fang eines großenFisches freuen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Und um mal auf das mitlerweile verschwundene Poltikthema zurück zu kommen: Was soll denn ein Verein noch leisten?
> Laut Forderungen ( auch meiner) soll Angeln im Mittelpunkt stehen, ja sind wir denn ein Naturschutzverein?



Nö, keinesfalls. Da brüsten wir uns zwar mit, leben es aber nicht.

Klar kann man sagen " Ich will angeln und nicht die Natur schützen". Zig Millionen Menschen die nicht angeln, haben mit Naturschutz auch nix am Hut, wieso sollte das bei Anglern anders sein?

Dch halt, da war doch was.?

Richtig, der Naturschutz hat durchaus ein hohes Interesse an Gewässern. Das werden wir denen auch nicht ausreden ( zum Glück).

Das Problem mit dem Naturschutz fängt aber da an, wo wir Angler ihn mit Füßen treten und das mit an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Argumenten verteidigen.
Dazu gehört auch ein Laichschonmaß für Fische, die sich nicht oder extrem selten fortpflanzen und sich auch noch sehr nachteilig auf die Gewässer auswirken. 

Kein halbwegs kompetenter Naturschützer wird das ernst nehmen, sondern vielmehr als selbstdisqualifikation werten. 
Damit, und mit vielen anderen unsinnigen Naturschutzargumenten entziehen wir uns selbst die Basis für ein gutes Zusammenleben mit dem Naturschutz. Zu beiderseitigem Vorteil.

Und der Naturschutz wird langfristig den längeren Hebel in der Hand haben. Es liegt an uns, ob wir immer weiter verdrängt werden, oder mit kleinen Kompromissen in schönen Gewässern angeln können. 

Mit dem ierscutz ist das nicht anders, außer dass wir da keine kompetenten Verbündeten brauchen, sondern nur halbwegs geschickt auftreten müssen. Die haben in der freien Natur nämlich nix zu suchen.

Und anstatt überall rumzuprollen, wie toll C&R ist und zu betonen, dass der fotografierte Fisch "selbstversändlich wieder schwimmt" hätten wir einfach die Schnauze halten sollen.


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

als????

Ach ja stimmt! hast Recht,,,, verdammte Axt!! 
Ok , ich verbuche das schnell mal unter künstlerische Freiheit.


----------



## angler1996 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nö, keinesfalls. Da brüsten wir uns zwar mit, leben es aber nicht.
> 
> Klar kann man sagen " Ich will angeln und nicht die Natur schützen". Zig Millionen Menschen die nicht angeln, haben mit Naturschutz auch nix am Hut, wieso sollte das bei Anglern anders sein?
> 
> ...


 
Du hast ja recht
Deshalb steht da ja auch - etwas provokativ
Nur wird der Angler weiterhin seinen Karpfen fangen wollen, zu welchen Zwecken auch immer . Ich will da überhaupt nicht darüber werten; sonst kommt als nächstes der Fly- only und erklärt, das alles andere eh kein Angeln ist.
Bleibt trotzdem die Frage, das die Gewässer so bewirtschaftet werden ( müssen), das der Angler Spaß an seinem Hobby hat und das heißt nunmal Fische fangen, nicht nur Köder durch Wasser leiern. Sonst sind bald die Beitrgaszahler/ Kartenkäufer weg, Und ich meine jetzt Gewässer nicht nur in Brandenburg oder Meck-Pom ( wenig Mensch - viel Wasser) sondern auch in dichter bewohnten Gebieten. Und auch dort soll ja jedem Anglertyp irgendwie gerecht werden.
Gruß A.


----------



## Jose (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ...Bleibt trotzdem die Frage, das die Gewässer so bewirtschaftet werden (  müssen), das der Angler Spaß an seinem Hobby hat und das heißt nunmal  Fische fangen, nicht nur Köder durch Wasser leiern. Sonst sind bald die Beitrgaszahler/ Kartenkäufer weg, Und ich meine jetzt Gewässer nicht nur in Brandenburg oder Meck-Pom ( wenig Mensch - viel Wasser) sondern auch in dichter bewohnten Gebieten...



"nur die harten bleiben im garten"
endlich mal eine positive perspektive #6


----------



## angler1996 (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Jose schrieb:


> endlich mal eine positive perspektive #6


 
Du nu wieder, aber sorum auch interessant:m


----------



## Jose (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Du nu wieder, aber sorum auch interessant:m



je nu... 

im ernst: hier am rhein fangen wir an uns über die "schlechten fänge" zu freuen: der frust hat etliche angler abwandern lassen. waren gefrustet, weil "man ja nix fängt".
ist wahr, rosig ist es nicht - aber immer wieder gut für wirkliche überraschungen.
jetzt sind es eben nicht mehr 5 feeder auf jeder buhne und auch kein halbstündiger spinnanglerwechsel.

es kehrt mehr ruhe ein - und man hat immer öfter die begegnung der besonderen art: FISCH!

soll niemandem nix verboten werden - aber auch nicht der fisch hinterher getragen.


----------



## Zusser (31. Januar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Das leitest du aus einem Satz alles ab? Der noch  dazu deutlich als extra überspitzt gezeichnet war??
> Der Sinn von übertiebenen Darstellungen - ebenso das lesen zwischen den Zeilen .. sind das alles unbekannte Größen??


Ach komm schon, DU hast mit dem Pipi angefangen und reagierst dann angepi**t wenn man entsprechen darauf antwortet?
Außerdem habe ich Pfund und nicht Kilo geschrieben.

20kg Karpfen würde ich auch nicht mehr essen wollen, weil die eigentlich gar nicht mehr _natürlich _sein können. 
Meine These: Nur durch die Mast mit Kraftfutter werden sie regelmäßig so schwer.

Dass es hier schwerpunktmäßig um den Karpfen geht, könnte evtl. am Threattitel liegen...

Btw:
Ich habe 2011 23kg Karpfen entnommen und verwertet.
Das waren 6 Stück, leider auch zwei kleinere darunter.
Wenn beim Fang Zuschauer hinter mir stehen, schmecken mir die 50er eben auch.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Man sollte dann schon so ehrlich sein und as Kind beim Namen nennen. Nicht "Küchenkorridor" müsste es heißen, sondern "Kapitale-zurücksetzen-Legalisierungs-Korridor". 

Eines verstehe im vom Gewässerökologischen Standpunkt her eh nicht ganz an den ganzen "Korridoren". Ich war bis jetzt immer der Meinung, dass in den allermeisten stärker befischten Gewässern die Alterspyramide dergestalt verändert ist, dass sich gerade bei den mittleren Größen die Form der Pyramide eindellt. Ganz klar, die mittlerern Fische sind es, die meist gefangen und dementsprechend mitgenommen werden. Ich meine auch mal in einer alten Fisch und Fang gelesen zu haben, dass aufgrund der meist umfangreichen Besatzmaßnahmen in solchen Gewässern wesentlich mehr Kapitale rumschwimmen, als dies bei einer "gesunden" Altersstruktur anzunehmen wäre. Der Artikel war auf den Hecht bezogen und verglich skandinavische mit deutschen Seen.

Wenn das ungefähr hinkommt und auch auf den Karpfen umsetzbar ist, wovon ich ausgehe (bedenkt man auch, dass auf die üblichen Köder der Topfangler Mais, Wurm, Made wenig bis gar keine wirklich großen Karpfen gefangen werden), dann wäre die ökologisch sinnvolle Maßnahme, eher die Kapitalen Fische zu entnehmen und die Delle in der Pyramide so langsam auszubeulen. Wohlgemerkt, das wäre der ökologische Standpunkt...


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Wenn das ungefähr hinkommt und auch auf den Karpfen umsetzbar ist, wovon ich ausgehe (bedenkt man auch, dass auf die üblichen Köder der Topfangler Mais, Wurm, Made wenig bis gar keine wirklich großen Karpfen gefangen werden), dann wäre die ökologisch sinnvolle Maßnahme, eher die Kapitalen Fische zu entnehmen und die Delle in der Pyramide so langsam auszubeulen. Wohlgemerkt, das wäre der ökologische Standpunkt...



Im Grunde ist die Alterspyramide beim Karpfen wurscht, da er sich nur in den seltensten Fällen erfolgreich fortpflanzt. 
Ähnlich wie bei der Refo, von der es auch keine Alterspyramide gibt, sondern eben nur Besatz.


----------



## Gunnar. (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Nabend,


> Nicht "Küchenkorridor" müsste es heißen, sondern "Kapitale-zurücksetzen-Legalisierungs-Korridor".


Was bringt es auf die Bezeichnung drauf umher zu hacken. Ist doch Latte wie das Dingens heißt. Das man große Fische* legal* zurücksetzten kann ist max. ein optimaler Nebeneffekt.
Letztendlich steht das Ziel den Bestand an Großfischen zu erhöhen. Solange das nicht pauschal gehandhabt wird und in den Gewässern keine "Großfischmonokultur" entsteht ........ Was ist daran so schlecht? 
Große Fische bedeuten doch nun nicht den Untergangs des anglerischen Abendlandes.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> Was bringt es auf die Bezeichnung drauf umher zu hacken. Ist doch Latte wie das Dingens heißt. Das man große Fische* legal* zurücksetzten kann ist max. ein optimaler Nebeneffekt.
> Letztendlich steht das Ziel den Bestand an Großfischen zu erhöhen. Solange das nicht pauschal gehandhabt wird und in den Gewässern keine "Großfischmonokultur" entsteht ........ Was ist daran so schlecht?
> Große Fische bedeuten doch nun nicht den Untergangs des anglerischen Abendlandes.



Wir drehen uns im Kreis.

Schlecht ist, ungeachtet aller ökolgischen Aspekte, dass (*auch*) die Karpfenangler:

1.) Dieses dumme Rücksetzverbot durch permanentes proklamieren von C&R, in Verbindung mit tausenden von Fotos mit dem Vermerk "schwimmt natürlich wieder", sowie den Angriffen gegen Angler die Ihren Fang entnehmen wollen, überhaupt erst entstanden ist.

2.)  Si sich in der großen Masse nicht entsprechend gegen dieses Rücksetzverbot, was vom eigenen Verband ( sorry Gunnar, ist nunmal so) entscheidend vorangetrieben wurde, gewehrt haben, sondern diesen einfach haben machen lassen.

3.) Jetzt, nachdem es gemacht wurde, mit einem hahnebüchenden Argument versuchen, genau dieses Gesetz zu umgehen.

Oft wird in der Diskussion um Karpfenbesatz oder nicht auf dem "Willen der Angler" herumgeritten und der Untergang des Abendlandes beschrien, wenn Karpfenbesatz ausbleiben würde. Da werden Putschversuche bei Vereinsversammlungen, Vereinsaustritte und ein drastischer Rückgang des Verkaufs von Tageskarten prognostiziert, wenn es nicht nach der Nase der Angler ginge.

Ja Himmelherrgott, wo waren und sind denn all diese Aufständischen, wenn über Vorschriften und Gesetze beschieden wird? Wo sind die Putschversuche und Vereinsaustritte? Wo geht die Zahl der Erlaubnisscheine zurück??

Aber Nein, da übt man sich in der Schlupflochsuche und merkt nicht, wie die Schlinge immer enger wird. 

Das alles, lieber Gunnar, ist schlimm daran.


----------



## Gunnar. (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Hi Ralf,

Deiner "Hintergrundbeleuchtung" - da stimme ich durchaus zu.Ich gestehe auch das du da einwenig weiter am beleuchten bist als ich.

Ich sehe das auf die Gewässersituation hier bei mir bezogen - sehe das als pragmatischer Angler der über die letzen Jahre zusehen durfte wie die Bestände erheblich ausgedünnt wurden.

An einem 80ha Gewässer welches hier über viele viele Jahre zum Karpfenmekka  in der Gegend zählt , wurden vor Kurzen 2 aufwändige Fischzüge getätigt. Etliche Augenzeugen bestätigten das außer Grasern keinerlei Schuppen oder Spiegelkarpfen dabei gefangen wurden. Aufgeschrekt über diese Nachricht bin ich zum Fischereiberechtigten(Pächter) von diesem Gewässer hin. Ergebenis: In diesen 80ha Gewässer wurden gerade mal 3 Karpfen bei diesen Fischzügen gefangen....  Meine Nullerfolge seid 4 Jahren dort passen gut mit diesem Ergebnis zusammen.

Das ist mit ein Grund warum dieses Küchenfester für mich eine bestandsschützende Maßnahme ist.
Klar , mein Beispiel ist ein ganz extremes- das weiß ich. Ich weiß das es woanders durch falschen , durch Überbesatz zu Problemen gekommen ist. Eben auf gGrund dieser Unterschiede beführworte ich keine pauschalen Küchenfenster.

Aber gut Ralf - durch unsere unterschiedliche Herangehensweisen drehen wir uns wohl wirklich im Kreis..


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Also ich komme aus Österreich und bei uns sind schon fast alle karpfen teichen reine C&R Teiche und wenn man mal von einem Teich fische mitnehemen darf hatt fast jede fischart ein midestmaß . Ich finde das auch gut da die Besände immer besser werden und jedes jahr kann man sich auf noch größere fische freun . Außerdem was will ma mit einen 10kg + Karpfen in der Küche machen ? schmeckt doch nicht mehr sowas und zum wegschmeiße ist es einfach zu schade . Da lass ich ihn lieber leben und freu mich auf ein eventueles wieder sehn in den nächste Jaren


----------



## Jose (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Was bringt es auf die Bezeichnung drauf umher zu hacken. Ist doch Latte wie das Dingens heißt.



nein, ganz und gar nicht: da sind wir wieder bei unserem (nunmehr gelernten begriff) euphemismus:
sprache besetzen ist teil der herrschaftsgewinnung. beispiel: entsorgungspark statt atommüll-lager



			
				Gunnar schrieb:
			
		

> Letztendlich steht das Ziel den Bestand an Großfischen zu erhöhen.


also doch.  dann tu(t) doch nicht so, als läge es euch an" [bla bla]", sondern sagt doch einfach, ihr wollt fette beute machen (mit garantie&ohne mühe). wers braucht...





Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hi Ralf,
> ...bestätigten das außer Grasern keinerlei Schuppen oder Spiegelkarpfen dabei gefangen wurden. Aufgeschrekt über diese Nachricht bin ich zum Fischereiberechtigten



ich seh richtig das weiß in deinen augen .... |bigeyes




			
				Gunnar schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist mit ein Grund warum dieses Küchenfester für mich eine bestandsschützende Maßnahme ist.


Das ist *DER* Grund, warum dieses Küchenfester für mich *DIE BESITZ*standsschützende Maßnahme ist.



> Aber gut Ralf - durch unsere unterschiedliche Herangehensweisen drehen wir uns wohl wirklich im Kreis.


ihr habt unterschiedliche interessen, wir im übrigen auch. bloß verschleierst du deine. klar, dass du dann schreibst "Ist doch Latte wie das Dingens heißt."

ist es nicht.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



MoNsTeRbRaSsE schrieb:


> Also ich komme aus Österreich und bei uns sind schon fast alle karpfen teichen reine C&R Teiche



Österreich hat aber im Gegensatz zu Deutschland kein Tierschutzgesetz, was vorsätzliches C&R klar wegen der unnötigen "Belästigung" des Fisches verbietet. (Die Bezeichnung als Quälerei wäre mir eine Nummer zu groß)

Deshalb benötigt Österreich auch keine Vehikel (Entnahmefenster), um C&R am Gesetz vorbei möglich zu machen.

In der Schweiz ist die Situation wie in Deutschland (gesetzliches Verbot von C&R). Ich kenne selbst einen ehemaligen Kollegen (Engländer), der mittlerweile in der Schweiz lebt und dort Ärger wegen des Zurücksetzens eines 63er Karpfens bekam. Hat ihn ein paar Fränkli gekostet, die Lizenz behalten zu dürfen.


----------



## Gunnar. (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Nabend Jose,


> nein, ganz und gar nicht: da sind wir wieder bei unserem (nunmehr gelernten begriff) euphemismus:
> sprache besetzen ist teil der herrschaftsgewinnung. beispiel: entsorgungspark statt atommüll-lager


Ok ok , ist zwar Erbsenzählerei - aber gut , versteh ich- die gibt es nun mal..



> ich seh richtig das weiß in deinen augen ....


klingt zwar logisch - war aber nicht so....


Ich bin der letzte der andere Meinungen nicht akzeptiert , aber das hier:



> also doch. dann tu(t) doch nicht so, als läge es euch an" [bla bla]", sondern sagt doch einfach, *ihr wollt fette beute machen (mit garantie&ohne mühe).* wers braucht...
> plus das hier:
> Das ist *DER* Grund, warum dieses Küchenfester für mich *DIE BESITZ*standsschützende Maßnahme ist.
> und das hier obendrauf:
> habt unterschiedliche interessen, wir im übrigen auch.* bloß verschleierst du deine*. klar, dass du dann schreibst "Ist doch Latte wie das Dingens heißt."


gequirlte Stoffwechselendproduke + Unterstellungen = dikussionsunwürdig

Jose , 
mich zu so einer Äußerung zu bewegen haben in 14 Jahren Tätigkeit in verschiedenen Foren nur ganz extrem wenig Leute geschafft.
Du bist für mich die Megaenttäuschung schlecht hin. Damit bin ich was das antworten auf deine Beiträge betrifft raus. Ist dir egal? Mir auch!


----------



## Jose (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> ...
> Damit bin ich was das antworten auf deine Beiträge betrifft raus. Ist dir egal? Mir auch!




nöö, ist mir nicht egal, menschen schon gar nicht.

aaaber: nach dem was ich von dir und anderen hier lernen durfte, beantrage ich dieses thema irgendwo in einen bereich teichwirtschaft zu verschieben. 
da gibts dann auch keine angelpolitischen widerworte.

sorry, gunnar...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> beantrage ich dieses thema irgendwo in einen bereich teichwirtschaft zu verschieben.



Werde ich tun - und euch zwei bitten, eure persönlichen Ungereimtheiten unter euch auszumachen und nicht hier öffentlich.


----------



## Jose (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Werde ich tun - und euch zwei bitten, eure persönlichen Ungereimtheiten unter euch auszumachen und nicht hier öffentlich.



schon klar, habe aber meine "persönlichen Ungereimtheiten" schon immer mit mir selber ausgemacht (nur so zur info )


----------



## ernie1973 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Mr.B schrieb:


> Wo ist der Danke-Button?



...finde ihn auch nicht...!

E.

...man könnte sich auch ein "gefällt mir" wie bei FB ausleihen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hi Ralf,
> 
> Deiner "Hintergrundbeleuchtung" - da stimme ich durchaus zu.Ich gestehe auch das du da einwenig weiter am beleuchten bist als ich.
> 
> ...




Natürlich ist so ein " Küchenfenster" eine Bestandsschützende Maßnahme. Hilft aber bei dem von Dir angeführten Beispiel auch nicht wirklich, weil der Karpfen sich eben nicht fortpflanzt. 

Helfen würde da z.B. ein Entnahmeverbot, eine C&R Pflicht, von mir aus auch zusammen mit einem *behutsamen* Besatz.

Das aber ist in Deutschland illegal, bzw. wäre das gezielte beangeln einer mit Entnahmeverbot belegten Art nach dem Tierschutzgesetz zumindest angreifbar.

Wo ich jetzt darüber nachdenke, wäre genau diese C&R Pflicht die beste Lösung, vor allem für das Gewässer.

Ein nicht zu hoher Bestand, der zwar beangelt, aber nicht entnommen werden darf. So wie es seltsamerweise in vielen Fly only Salmonidengewässern Usus ist. 

Haben wir Angler uns selbst versaubeutelt, weil wir großen Teilen unserer Verbände keinen klaren Auftrag gegeben haben.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Als Ersteller des Threads möchte ich schon darauf hinweisen, dass es mir bei der Diskussion um die angelpolitischen Aspekte geht. Darum bin ich auch dagegen, den Thread in irgendein Teichwirtschafts-Thema zu verschieben.

Ich finde es gut, dass Gunnar hier so offen die Position des C&R-Anglers vertritt. Das ist sein gutes Recht und widerspiegelt die Meinung vieler junger Angler.

ABER: Das steht ganz einfach im Widerspruch zu den in Deutschland geltenden Gesetzen und ich frage mich halt nachwievor, aus welchen Gründen Küchenkorridore von Behördenseite bei Karpfen unterstützt/toleriert werden, wenn ich z.B. folgende Worte von Herrn Braun lese:

"Die Erfüllung des gesetzlichen Hegeziels ist unabdingbare Voraussetzung für jedes Zurücksetzen eines an sich fangfähigen Fischs."

Welches Hegeziel steht also hinter der Absicht, Großkarpfen heranzuziehen? Da könnte man doch mal bei den entsprechenden Stellen nachfragen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> ..... wenn ich z.B. folgende Worte von Herrn Braun lese:
> 
> "*Die Erfüllung des gesetzlichen Hegeziels* ist unabdingbare Voraussetzung für jedes Zurücksetzen eines an sich fangfähigen Fischs."
> 
> ....



Sind in Bayern Hegeziele gesetzlich festgeschrieben?|kopfkrat
Wo und was?
Kann man das nachlesen?

.


----------



## mike_w (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das aber ist in Deutschland illegal, bzw. wäre das gezielte beangeln einer mit Entnahmeverbot belegten Art nach dem Tierschutzgesetz zumindest angreifbar.
> 
> Haben wir Angler uns selbst versaubeutelt, weil wir großen Teilen unserer Verbände keinen klaren Auftrag gegeben haben.



Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass wir keine Wahlzettel ausfüllen dürfen und die Verbände eher weit weg sind. Erst kommt das Gewässer (Verein, Genossenschaft usw.) und erst in der Ebene darüber trifft man auf Verbände. Hat nicht viel mit Demokratie zu tun. 

Die direkte Einflussnahme und damit ein Wettbewerb um die Stimmen der Angler ist leider praktisch nicht vorhanden.

Es ist eher so, wie mit dem Bundespräsidenten oder dem EU-Parlament. Weit weg und betrifft uns trotzdem.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sind in Bayern Hegeziele gesetzlich festgeschrieben?|kopfkrat
> Wo und was?
> Kann man das nachlesen?
> 
> .


 
Referenziert wird das Hegeziel wie folgt:
"Erfüllung des Hegeziels (Art. 1 Abs. 2 Satz 2 BayFiG)"

Und da steht:
"2 Ziel der Hege ist die Erhaltung und Förderung eines der Größe, Beschaffenheit und Ertragsfähigkeit des Gewässers angepassten artenreichen und gesunden Fischbestands sowie die Pflege und Sicherung standortgerechter Lebensgemeinschaften."


----------



## antonio (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

du kannst schon "wahlzettel ausfüllen", es geht eben im kleinen los und setzt sich nach oben fort.
nur ist eben eine lmaa-stimmung oder desinteresse bei vielen vorhanden.
bis zur vereinsebene mag das in manchen vereinen noch funktionieren aber spätestens hier ist meist schluß.
man braucht sich doch nur mal umhören, da kommt dann ich will angeln alles andere interessiert mich nicht.
erst wenn es zu restriktionen kommt gibts von manchen nen klitzekleinen aufschrei.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



mike_w schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass wir keine Wahlzettel ausfüllen dürfen und die Verbände eher weit weg sind. Erst kommt das Gewässer (Verein, Genossenschaft usw.) und erst in der Ebene darüber trifft man auf Verbände. Hat nicht viel mit Demokratie zu tun.
> 
> Die direkte Einflussnahme und damit ein Wettbewerb um die Stimmen der Angler ist leider praktisch nicht vorhanden.
> 
> Es ist eher so, wie mit dem Bundespräsidenten oder dem EU-Parlament. Weit weg und betrifft uns trotzdem.



Das ist eben der Irrtum.

Selbstverständlich haben wir Angler einen Einfluss. 
Wir müssen unseren Vereinsfunktionären bei den Mitgliederversammlungen einen klaren Auftrag erteilen, wie sie auf KFV- und LFV-Sitzungen abzustimmen haben und welche Anträge sie stellen sollen. Zuvor müssen wir sie natürlich dazu bringen, ihre Pflicht als Vereinsfunktionär zur Teilnahme in den Verbänden auch wahrzunehmen.

Wir Angler zahlen die Beiträge und ermöglichen dadurch erst die Existenz von Vereinen und Verbänden.


----------



## BERND2000 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Als Ersteller des Threads möchte ich schon darauf hinweisen, dass es mir bei der Diskussion um die angelpolitischen Aspekte geht. Darum bin ich auch dagegen, den Thread in irgendein Teichwirtschafts-Thema zu verschieben.
> 
> Ich finde es gut, dass Gunnar hier so offen die Position des C&R-Anglers vertritt. Das ist sein gutes Recht und widerspiegelt die Meinung vieler junger Angler.
> 
> ...


 
Warum so etwas toleriert wird ?

Weil sehr viele Bürger es so wünschen.
Weil da wenigstens hunderte Arbeitsplätze dranhängen.
Weil sich der Schaden, für die Allgemeinheit gering hält und so keiner ein Intressse an einer Verfolgung hat.
Selbst die Gesetze geben ja nur das wieder, was die Bürger zum friedlichen Zusammenleben für wichtig halten.
Seit doch froh , daß es so ist.
Was ist wohl für die Allgemeinheit schlimmer: So ein Küchenmaß ?
Oder der Besatz, der gängige Überbesatz vieler Bewirtschafter oder der Besatz mit Fischen wie Karpfen, Regenbogenforellen und Zandern an sich.
Selbst wenn wie beim Alkohol und Zigaretten, der Schaden für die Allgemeinheit riesig ist, wie soll man ein Verbot gegen den Willen der Bürger durchsetzen.
Wenn etwas eigendlich verboten ist, aber sehr viele etwas weiterhin machen, werden eben Sonderfälle ermöglicht wie z.B Forellenangelteiche.
Ach ja, scheint mir mal wieder der Wunsch des heute schon streng geregeltem Angelns im Süden Deutschlands, nach weiteren Regelungen, die Niemand wohl wirklich benötigt.

Wenn es um den Karpfen geht, wurde sicher genug geschrieben.

Bei den anderen Arten, viele denken Vererbung läuft nur über tausende von Jahren ab.
Falsch, diese Anpassung ist ein ständiger Vorgang.
Jede Einflußnahme fließt ständig, in die Vererbung ein.
Wie schnell sich Arten anpassen können, hängt einerseits von der Größe des Eingriffs ab, andernseits von der Anzahl ihrer Nachkommen und wie schnell die Generationen wechseln.
Wenn ich das auf den Hecht beziehe, kann das sehr schnell ablaufen.
Eingriff, na ich denke wir sind einer der Hauptfeinde, für Laichtiere um so mehr.
Hunderttausende von Nachkommen und Hechte haben eine sehr rasche Generationsabfolge.
Selbst 100 Jahre sind dann 20 - 25 Generationen mal hunderttausende von Möglichkeiten.
Menschen benötigen für so etwas Jahrtausende.
Ob aber eine Anpassung überhaupt möglich ist, ist eine andere Frage. 
Sicher ist aber, selbst Fischarten entstehen oft sehr schnell und Anpassungen noch schneller.
In 10 000 Jahren können so tausende neuer Arten entstehen, wenn Bedarf oder Platz ist, sich anzupassen.
So etwas  wurde zum Beispiel bei Buntbarschen gut belegt.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Referenziert wird das Hegeziel wie folgt:
> "Erfüllung des Hegeziels (Art. 1 Abs. 2 Satz 2 BayFiG)"
> 
> Und da steht:
> "2 Ziel der Hege ist die Erhaltung und Förderung eines der Größe, Beschaffenheit und Ertragsfähigkeit des Gewässers angepassten artenreichen und gesunden Fischbestands sowie die Pflege und Sicherung standortgerechter Lebensgemeinschaften."


 

Eigentlich ein Absurdum, dass überhaupt Karpfen in unseren Gewässern schwimmen dürfen, zumindest dieser Definition nach. "Hege" in diesem Sinne kann es ja nur in relativ "naturnahen" Gewässern geben, in denen sich eben der beschriebene gesunde (Misch-)bestand aufgebaut hat. Insofern müsste man klar trennen zwischen eben diesen Gewässern und der ganzen Menge Weiher, kleinere Seen usw., die eh alle paar Jahre mal abgelassen werden um zu schauen, was noch alles rumschwimmt. 
Der Karpfen trägt nach dieser Definition ganz sicher NICHT zum gesunden Fischbestand bei, eben weil er als Art, die sich nichtmal fortpflanzt, UNMÖGLICH an das Gewässer angepasst sein kann. 
Nach dieser Definition dürften in alle Fließgewässer und natürlichen Stillgewässern NIEMALS auch nur ein einziger Karpfen besetzt werden. In Gewässern, die nicht der Hege bedürfen (in denen der teichwirtschaftliche Ertrag das einzig entscheidende ist) dagegen schon. Alle Karpfenangler können nur hoffen, dass das zumindest in Bayern mal keiner einklagt. Ich bin kein Jurist, aber irgendwie erscheint mir die Aussage zur Hege sehr eindeutig...|bigeyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Nach dieser Definition dürften in alle Fließgewässer und natürlichen Stillgewässern NIEMALS auch nur ein einziger Karpfen besetzt werden. In Gewässern, die nicht der Hege bedürfen (in denen der teichwirtschaftliche Ertrag das einzig entscheidende ist) dagegen schon. Alle Karpfenangler können nur hoffen, dass das zumindest in Bayern mal keiner einklagt. Ich bin kein Jurist, aber irgendwie erscheint mir die Aussage zur Hege sehr eindeutig...|bigeyes




Ich hab jetzt einen Floh im Ohr. Das könnte man ja glatt mal bei der Behörde erfragen.....|rolleyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Referenziert wird das Hegeziel wie folgt:
> "Erfüllung des Hegeziels (Art. 1 Abs. 2 Satz 2 BayFiG)"
> 
> Und da steht:
> "2 Ziel der Hege ist die *Erhaltung und Förderung eines der Größe, Beschaffenheit und Ertragsfähigkeit des Gewässers angepassten artenreichen und gesunden Fischbestands* sowie die Pflege und Sicherung standortgerechter Lebensgemeinschaften."



Darauf wollte ich hinaus.:m

Wie verträgt sich das mit dem Abknüppelgebot und um beim Thema zu bleiben mit dem Küchenfenster für Karpfen?

Das widerspricht doch dem Abknüppelgebot schon dadurch, dass die* Größe des Fischbestandes*(s. Zitat^) zwangsläufig schneller schrumpft (als bei selektiver Entnahme) wenn man jeden maßigen Fisch entnehmen muss!
Auch die *Ertragsfähigkeit*(s. Zitat^) sinkt folgerichtig und zweifellos!

Der *Artenreichtum*(Bestand und Beschaffenheit s. Zitat^) wird auf Dauer ebenfalls sicher darunter leiden weil Angler nunmal bevorzugt bestimmte Arten beangeln(und dann erschlagen müssen).

Das Abknüppelgebot steht also auf sehr wackeligen Füßen.
Es widerspricht nicht nur Bundesrecht sondern auch bayr. Landesrecht.

Entfällt also das Abknüppelgebot - entfällt auch die "Notwendigkeit" für ein Küchenfenster.

Korrigiert mich wenn ich irgendwas falsch verstanden habe.|kopfkrat


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt einen Floh im Ohr. Das könnte man ja glatt mal bei der Behörde erfragen.....|rolleyes


 

Und dich so zum bayerischen Staatsfeind Nr. 1 machen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> Und dich so zum bayerischen Staatsfeind Nr. 1 machen?


Wieso denn? 

Das wollen doch die organisierten bayrischen Angler so mit dem Abknüppelgebot und den seltsamen Landesgesetzen - wird ja vom neuen, noch gar nicht so lange gewählten Verbandspräsidenten aktiv unterstützt, gefordert und gerechtfertigt.

Und sein Interview zum Thema (bei uns nachzulesen ) war ja schon vor seiner Wahl öffentlich..

Das war also eine bewusste Entscheidung der bayrischen organisiserten Angler fürs Abknüppelgebot und die entsprechenden Gesetze..

Man kann doch nicht der Feind sein, wenn man denen dann helfen würde, ihre eigenen Vorstellungen bei den Behörden auch durchzusetzen, oder??

Daher vestehe ich eh nicht die Diskussion um nen Küchenkorridor als "Alibi" fürs Karpfen zurücksetzen, da das Abknüppelgebot ja mehrheitlich gewollt ist...

Aber ich verstehe ja eh viel nicht.....................


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieso denn?
> 
> Das wollen doch die organisierten bayrischen Angler so mit dem Abknüppelgebot und den seltsamen Landesgesetzen - wird ja vom neuen , noch gar nicht so lange gewählten Verbandspräsidenten unterstützt.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Thomas!

Es geht da weniger um das Gebot, alles mitzunehmen, sondern vielmehr um die Tatsache, dass es eigentlich nach bay. Gesetz unmöglich sein sollte, dass Karpfen überhaupt in natürliche bzw. naturnahe Gewässer gelangen können. Und wenn das so sein sollte, und bis zu den Entscheidungsträgern durchsickert, dann ist es auf absehbare Zeit vorbei mit dem Karpfenanglen in Bayern. Und wenn Ralle derjenige sein sollte, der den Stein ins Rollen bringt, findest du wahrscheinlich Fahndungsplakate "dead or alive" in den einschlägigen Karpfenmagazinen. Insofern vielleicht nicht Staatsfeind Nr. 1, aber "Feind" ganz gewiss. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> Es geht da weniger um das Gebot, alles mitzunehmen, sondern vielmehr um die Tatsache, dass es eigentlich nach bay. Gesetz unmöglich sein sollte, dass Karpfen überhaupt in natürliche bzw. naturnahe Gewässer gelangen können.



Es geht ja hier aber um den Küchenkorridor. 

Dass der nur gebraucht wird, um das Abknüppelgebot auszuhebeln und biologisch/bewirtschaftungstechnisch bei Zucht/Mastkarpfen sinnlos ist, scheint ja nun herausgearbeitet zu sein.

Da aber der bayrische Verbandspräsident das ja vehement für richtig hält mit dem Abknüppeln, verstehe ich eben nicht die Diskussion darum. 

Da die Mehrheit der organisierten Angler das ja so will. 

Das gleiche Problem gilt ja für Besatz mit Karpfen.

Wenn vom Verband einerseits postuliert wird, das man alle Fische abknüppeln muss, zum andern aber auch dem Naturschutzgedanken  bei der Bewirtschaftung Rechnung tragen will, bleiben eben der Besatz mit  Mast/Zuchtkarpfen zwangsläufig und logisch auf der Strecke.

Warum da dann nicht vom Verband eindeutiger nach dem Wunsch der  organisierten Angler bei den Behörden dafür gekämpft wird, die Zucht/Mastkarpfen aus den natürlichen/naturnahen Gewässern zu verbannen, verstehe ich da nicht.

Wie gesagt, ich verstehe viel nicht..............


----------



## Lenzibald (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Servus.
Der sogenannte Küchenkorridor dient ausschließlich dazu möglichst viele Großkarpfen in einem Gewässer zu haben da dies von den Karpfenanglern gewünscht ist. Wenn ab einer gwissen Größe die Entnahme verboten wird werden die Großkarpfen zwangsläufig immer mehr, was dazu führt das auch keine Satzkarpfen mehr eingebracht werden und das Gewässer dann zu einem Karpfenpuff verkommt. Bin absolut gegen Entnahmefenster bei Fischen.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## ernie1973 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

...naja...ich verstehe die ganze Karpfendiskussion eh nicht - mein persönliches "Entnahmefenster" fängt beim gesetzl. Mindestmaß an & hört genau dort auf, wo mir der "vernünftige Grund" zur Tötung des Fisches einmal fehlt -->da sagt mir das Tierschutzgesetz *klipp & klar*, dass ich einen "vernünftigen Grund" zur TÖTUNG des Fisches brauche - habe ich den Grund, weil ich verwerten will & kann -->dann kommt der Fisch in die ewigen Jagdgründe --> habe ich den Grund *NICHT* -->zurück ins Wasser.


...und davon bringt mich nix ab, was nicht mindestens auch ein *Bundesgesetz* ist, oder eine komplett rechtmäßige Hegeanordnung, für die das TierschG eine Ausnahme kennt!

...evtl. isses gut für mich, dass ich nicht in Bayern angle!



Ernie


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

@Ernie:

Ist das Bundes-Tierschutzgesetz nicht höhergestellt als das bayrische Fischereigesetz?

Dann darf ich doch einen Fisch, den ich nicht sinnvoll verwerten kann, doch eigentlich gar nicht töten, weil ich keinen vernünftigen Grund habe?!?

Bricht in dem Fall nicht das Bundes- das das Landesrecht?

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## kxxxkfxx (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Alle Karpfenangler können nur hoffen, dass das zumindest in Bayern mal keiner einklagt. Ich bin kein Jurist, aber irgendwie erscheint mir die Aussage zur Hege sehr eindeutig...|bigeyes


 
Und was, wenn ich dir jetzt sage, dass der für das Bayerische Fischereigesetz maßgeblich verantwortliche Ministerialdirigent Manfred Braun gleichzeitig Vorsitzender des Bayerischen Landesfischereiverbands ist, der den maßvollen Karpfenbesatz mit unterstützt?

Man hält in der Staatsregierung also Karpfenbesatz mit dem gesetzlich verankerten Hegeziel vereinbar.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Was nur einmal mehr zeigt, dass die in der Politik halt keine Ahnung haben - oder, wie in diesem Fall, zumindest nicht einmal dazu nen Biologen/Ökologen befragt haben können..


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Und was, wenn ich dir jetzt sage, dass der für das Bayerische Fischereigesetz maßgeblich verantwortliche _*Ministerialdirigent*_ Manfred Braun gleichzeitig Vorsitzender des Bayerischen Landesfischereiverbands ist, der den maßvollen Karpfenbesatz mit unterstützt?


 

Hat das was mit Ministrant zu tun? |kopfkrat
Oder mit Orchester? |kopfkrat

Abartig, diese Begriffe aus den allertiefsten Feudalhöllen...#d


----------



## BERND2000 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Ihr habt ja das Küchenfenster meist pauschal abgelehnt.
Wie aber würde es beim Aal aussehen.
Mindestmaß nehmen wir mal 45 cm an, Größtmaß 75 cm.
Dann hätten wir ein Mindestmaß wo sich die Bewirtschaftung noch lohnt und auf der anderen Seite einen Schutz für die Laichfische.
Für mich ist es klar, die Laichfische sollten geschützt werden.
Das Mindestmaß ist da eher Nebensache und wird halt gemacht um eine lohnende Bewirtschaftung zu betreiben.
Leider gilt da wohl noch immer jeder Aal der abwandert als für die Fischerei verlohren. 
Zur Sicherheit könnte man auch noch ein Handelsverbot mit Aalen über Max 80 cm festlegen.
Kein Fischer würde dann mehr den Blanckaalen nachstellen.

Wie wäre es noch mit Forellen, da kämpfen die Milchner um die Weiber.
Große Weibchen können Ihre Eier auch tiefer in den Kies einbringen. Auch werden sie wohl gröberen Kies noch nutzen können. In derFschzucht ist das nicht wichtig, da haben sie weder Hochwasser noch Eiräuber, im Freien zählt weniger die Befruchtungsrate als der bessere Schutz. 

Wenn es nur darum geht wie gut die Besatzfische abwachsen, braucht man all das nicht zu berücksichtigen, der F.Q bei kleineren Fischen ist eben besser.(Fischpaule hat da völlig recht)

Wenn es aber darum gehen soll, möglichst wenig mit Besatz zu arbeiten, sollte man daran denken.


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Nabend,


krickfan schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut, dass Gunnar hier so offen die Position des C&R-Anglers vertritt. Das ist sein gutes Recht und widerspiegelt die Meinung vieler junger Angler.
> 
> Nanu? Dabei bin ich garnicht aufem C&R-Tripp. Weder beim angeln und schon garnicht in diesem Thread. Küchenfenster und C&R sind für mich zwei Paar verschiedne Schuhe. Der C&Rler zieht sein Ding durch. Der braucht für sein Handeln kein Küchenfenster.
> 
> ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja das Küchenfenster meist pauschal abgelehnt.
> Wie aber würde es beim Aal aussehen.




Bernd, mach doch einen extra Trööt auf. 
Damit kamen schonmal vom Thema ab.

|wavey:


----------



## kxxxkfxx (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Ich bin von Toni_1962 gerade darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden, dass Manfred Braun den Vorsitz des Landes-Fischereiverbandes erst nach seiner Pensionierung übernommen hat.
Am Sachverhalt ändert das freilich nix. Das Gesetz, das er maßgeblich mit verantwortet hat, wird er sicher auch umsetzen.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Welches Gesetz auf Bundesebene schreibt mit vor das ich einen außerhalb der Schonzeit für mich nicht verwertbaren gefangenen Fisch zu entnehmen habe?
> In BRB kann ich zB. unmittelbar nach der Anlandung entscheiden ob ich den Fisch entnehme oder nicht. Will ich nicht , habe (kann) ich den Fisch unmittelbar nach der Anlandung zurücksetzen. Über diesem Landesgesetz finde ich kein höheres Bundesgesetz das dem entgegen steht.


 
Beifang muss man sogar zurücksetzen, wenn man ihn nicht verwerten kann, weil der laut Tierschutzgesetz geforderte. Das gilt auch für Bayern.

Hier ging es doch aber um vorsätzliches C&R, also den Fang mit der Absicht des Zurücksetzens.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Deswegen wählten ihn ja wohl die organisierten Angler in Bayern ja schliesslich........


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Hallo,


> Beifang muss man sogar zurücksetzen, wenn man ihn nicht verwerten kann, weil der laut Tierschutzgesetz geforderte. Das gilt auch für Bayern.


Mal ne allg. Frage..
Gibt es eigentlich eine exakte Definition für "Beifang"? Welche "Eigenschaften" muß der Fisch haben damit er als Beifang gilt?
Beifang ist für mich ein Gummibegriff. 
Weiß da jemand mehr?


----------



## BERND2000 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> immer mehr Vereine in meinem Umfeld führen für Karpfen den sog. "Küchenkorridor" ein. Konkret bedeutet das meist, dass alle Karpfen über 60 cm Länge und 5 kg Gewicht wieder zurückgesetzt werden müssen.
> 
> ...


 
@Professor, T
Tja, ich bin wohl noch im Thema.
Die meisten haben wohl nur bis zum Karpfen und C&R gelesen.
Ob Arten besetzt werden sollten oder nicht, kam auch nicht vor im Eingangstext.
Zu Tierschutzrecht und C&R, sollte es genug Trööts geben.
Wäre also nicht schlecht, wenn wenigstens einige beim Thema bleiben würden.


----------



## gründler (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Ich dachte einige hätten die aktuelle F&F gelesen.

Taugt irgendwo vor Ort im Gesetzt/Vorschrift Erlaubnißkarte...der Satz auf = Jeder massige fisch ist sofort zu töten,greift das TSG nicht mehr.

#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



gründler schrieb:


> Taugt irgendwo vor Ort im Gesetzt/Vorschrift Erlaubnißkarte...der Satz auf = Jeder massige fisch ist sofort zu töten,greift das TSG nicht mehr.
> 
> #h



Begründung??

Kannste mal zitieren wenn das erlaubt ist??


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Hi,
Der Inhalt einer Erlaubniskarte hebelt das TschG. aus??.....
Wundern würde mich das.... kann ich nicht nachvollziehen..


----------



## gründler (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

In der F&F steht wenn das töten vorgeschrieben steht wurde das vom Pächter......als "Hegeplan" so vorgesehen.

Da hat man sich dann auch dran zu halten und die Chance auf "gutes wegkommen bei Ärger" ist sehr gering,ergo gehe ich davon aus das daß TSG dann nicht mehr als Begründung zieht.

Ist schon wieder 1 Woche her wo ich die F&F gelesen habe,aber so ähnlich steht das da.

lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Nicht ganz soooo einfach.
Nur dann wen ein wissenschaftlich haltbarer Hegeplan vorliegt, ist das auch im Sinne des TSG ein sinnvoller Grund zum Töten von Wirbeltieren ohne sinnvolle Verwertungsmöglichkeit.
Da der Angler dies aber nicht wissen - im Ernstfall auch nicht leicht beweisen kann - ist es natürlich sinnvoll, sich an solche Regeln im Erlaubnisschein zu halten.

Das wollen ja aber die organisierten Angler dann ja auch, dass jeder Fisch abgeschlagen wird, die das in ihren Vereinen so beschliessen...

Notwendig nach dem TSG ist das natürlich keinesfalls..


----------



## kxxxkfxx (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Solche Festlegungen sind im Rahmen von Hegeplänen legitim, werden aber meist bezogen auf einzelne Fischarten festgelegt.

Beispielsweise gibt es so eine Festlegung für den Fluss Regnitz hier in der Gegend bzgl. Wels. Welse müssen dort unabhängig von der Verwertbarkeit entnommen werden, weil man den Bestand drastisch ausdünnen will.

Vereine habe solche Festlegungen für den Fang von Brassen in ihren Seen erlassen, um Verbuttung entgegenzuwirken. Ich kenne es auch in Flüssen bzgl. der Barschbestände.

Ohne Bezug auf eine Fischart oder Artengruppe habe ich das noch nie gesehen. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass das rechtlich haltbare wäre.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Ja, es stellt sich nur die Frage, wie "Hegepläne" aufgestellt wurden und ob die einer gerichtlichen Überprüfung hinsichtlich Stichhaltigkeit standhalten würden (das wird ja auch mit Küchenfenster für Karpfen gegen jede wissenschaftliche Erkenntnis versucht)..

Man kennt das ja:
Es wird "gehegt" (besetzt) wie Geld in der Kasse der Vereine ist - wissenschaftlich haltbare Bestandsausfnahmen und daraus resultierende Maßnahmen sind die absolute Ausnahme..


----------



## gründler (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Ohne Bezug auf eine Fischart oder Artengruppe habe ich das noch nie gesehen. Ich glaube auch nicht, dass das rechtlich haltbare wäre.


 
Dann mach mal Urlaub in NDS da gibt es diesen Satz öfter.

Jeder massige sowie nicht geschonte....fisch ist nach dem fang sofort zu töten....bla bla.

Jeder fisch!

lg


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Mal ne allg. Frage..
> Gibt es eigentlich eine exakte Definition für "Beifang"? Welche "Eigenschaften" muß der Fisch haben damit er als Beifang gilt?
> ...


 
Kann denn keiner was dazu sagen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Beifang gibts beim Angeln nicht, nur in der gewerblichen Fischerei.


----------



## Knispel (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Sage doch einfach : den irrtümlich bzw. unbeabsichtigt gefangenen Fisch - dieser darf zurückgesetzt werden, das habe ich von den zuständigen Behörden in Bremen und Niedersachsen schriftlich ...


----------



## ernie1973 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> @Ernie:
> 
> Ist das Bundes-Tierschutzgesetz nicht höhergestellt als das bayrische Fischereigesetz?
> 
> ...



Ja - schrieb ich auch schonmal so in aller Deutlichkeit - der "Umweg" geht in der Praxis nur über eine "Hegeanordnung" - die sollte aber nach meiner (Rechts-) Auffassung rechtmäßig & auch fischereibiologisch plausibel & behördlich "abgesegnet" sein - sonst könnte jeder Kirmesverein sich ja selber willkürliche "Hegeregelungen" geben, die dann unkontrolliert das BUNDEStierschutzgesetz aushebeln???--->das kann´s nicht sein!!!

Ernie


----------



## ernie1973 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Knispel schrieb:


> Sage doch einfach : den irrtümlich bzw. unbeabsichtigt gefangenen Fisch - dieser darf zurückgesetzt werden, das habe ich von den zuständigen Behörden in Bremen und Niedersachsen schriftlich ...



...da sind wir ja schon fast bei einem "fahrlässigen Falschfang"....lol....wohin soll das noch führen?



E.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...da sind wir ja schon fast bei einem "fahrlässigen Falschfang"....lol....wohin soll das noch führen?
> 
> E.



#c

Auf Aitel mit 24er Boillies fischen ist jedenfalls sicher!
Das ist eine wissenschaftlich anerkannt, gute Angelmethode!
Wenn, wie oben beschreiben, Herr Professor Arlinghaus das so praktiziert und publiziert, kann mir ja wohl keiner nachsagen, daß der Fang eines Karpfens fahrlässig wäre...


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Moin moin Rainer,


Knispel schrieb:


> Sage doch einfach : den irrtümlich bzw. unbeabsichtigt gefangenen Fisch - dieser darf zurückgesetzt werden, das habe ich von den zuständigen Behörden in Bremen und Niedersachsen schriftlich ...


Da ich in HB u.DEL einiges an buckliger Verwandschaft habe.....
Wie genau oder woher genau kommt man an solch Schriftstück?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> Da ich in HB u.DEL einiges an buckliger Verwandschaft habe.....


Und Du willst jetzt wissen, ob Du die jetzt abschlagen musst oder zurücksetzen darfst?


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Verdient hätten se beides !!!.... LoooooooL

Aber nö , mir reicht wenn ich weiß wie ich - vielmehr die - an an dieses Papier komme(n)


----------



## kxxxkfxx (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Ich habe mich gestern mit einigen Anglern über die Diskussion hier unterhalten, besonders zur Frage, ob Karpfenbesatz mit dem gesetzlichen Hegeziel vereinbar ist.

Jemand hat mich dabei auf eine Frage in der Bayerischen Fischerprüfung (Hauptprüfung) 2009 aufmerksam gemacht:

Frage 58
Welche Fische dürfen in nicht geschlossenen Gewässern nur mit Erlaubnis der Kreisverwaltungsbehörde ausgesetzt werden ?

a) Karpfen
b) Barben und Rotaugen 
c) Äschen

Die richtige Antwort ist b), nicht etwa a)


----------



## ernie1973 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Ich habe mich gestern mit einigen Angeln über die Diskussion hier unterhalten, besonders zur Frage, ob Karpfenbesatz mit dem gesetzlichen Hegeziel vereinbar ist.
> 
> Jemand hat mich dabei auf eine Frage in der Bayerischen Fischerprüfung (Hauptprüfung) 2009 aufmerksam gemacht:
> 
> ...


 
...und - haben die "Angeln" auch geantwortet???

#h

...ich mache mir Sorgen um Dich!

Ernie


----------



## kxxxkfxx (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ...und - haben die "Angeln" auch geantwortet???
> 
> #h
> 
> ...


 
Scherzkeks 
Hab's geändert


----------



## BERND2000 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

http://www.farioev.de/catch_release/catch_release03.html

So etwas habe ich beim VDSF tatsächlich noch nie gelesen.
Ist der DAV tatsächlich bereit, sich veränderten Sichtweisen anzupassen ? 
Einfach perfekt, alles dabei um was es mir geht.
Selbst der Satz: Am großen Hecht erkennt man den schlechten Fischer. 
Es handelt sich bei der Person auch noch um eine Fachkraft.


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Hi Bernd,

Der Link funktioniert nicht..


Oha - den "Fehler" haste grade behoben.
Danke!


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Der DAV hast das noch nie so eng gesehen.

Das gefällt mir am besten:


> Wir müssen akzeptieren, dass wir nicht mehr wie gewohnt *sorglos in den Tag angeln können* und wir müssen uns entscheiden, was wir zur Erhaltung der Fischpopulationen beitragen wollen!!! Es wäre wie immer fatal, wenn der Gesetzgeber uns auch diese Entscheidung abnähme…


Sorglos - das sind genau die die alles *pauschal* ablehnen wenn es um die Zukunft der Bestände geht.
Viel lieber wird sich hinter Feindbildern und Phrasen versteckt....


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> Ist der DAV tatsächlich bereit, sich veränderten Sichtweisen anzupassen ?


Tut er - indem der DAV dem VDSF beitreten will (die sogenannte Fusion ist faktisch ja nur ein Übertritt). 

Womit diese Sichtweisen des DAV durch die bis jetzt gültigen des VDSF ersetzt werden, da diese Aspekte des DAV weder im vorliegenden Entwurf von Satzung oder Verschmelzungsvertrag festgeschrieben werden.

Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=234274


----------



## BERND2000 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Der DAV hast das noch nie so eng gesehen.
> 
> Das gefällt mir am besten:
> 
> ...


 
Gut umschrieben.
Es geht einfach nur darum auch offen, für neues zu sein.
Komisch, lese ich hier die Beiträge der Board Mitarbeiter klingen die ähnlich festgefahren wie die des VDSF.
(Ähnliche Bedingungen, erschaffen eben ähnliche Ergebnisse)

C&R ist zur Zeit ein Thema. 
Wettfischen, Setzkescher, Kochtopffischen für viele nicht mehr.
Da gibt es auch kein gut oder schlecht, alle Extreme bringen ihre Nachteile.
Wenn einer 100 Fische zurücksetzt, ist er nicht viel besser als der der 100 entnommen hat um sie zu verschenken.
Es geht einfach um einen vernünftigen Umgang mit dem Allgemeingut Natur.

So ist das auch beim Küchenmaß, da sollte man schon deutlich unterscheiden um welche Art Fisch es sich handelt und es nicht pauschal ablehnen.

Sicher ist es in Deutschland heute eher eine Umgehung der Gesetze.
Aber in anderen Ländern eben schon seit Jahren, Mittel der Bewirtschaftung.
In Deutschland wird Angeln halt mit Nahrungserwerb und nicht Freizeitgestaltung verbunden.
Klar geht es dann auch mehr um die Fangmenge als um Naturnähe.
Das muß aber ja nicht immer so bleiben.


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> In Deutschland wird Angeln halt mit Nahrungserwerb und nicht Freizeitgestaltung verbunden.
> Klar geht es dann auch mehr um die Fangmenge als um Naturnähe.


Einspruch euer Ehren!
Das ist mir zu pauschal.Angeln ist m.M.n. für die Masse der Leute Freizeitgestaltung. Klar gibt es einige die ihre Unkosten in Kg-Fisch umrechnen und "Fleischmachen" wollen. Nur möchte ich das nicht allen unterstellen die ihren Fang regelmäßig durch Topf und Pfanne wandern lassen.


----------



## BERND2000 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Einspruch euer Ehren!
> Das ist mir zu pauschal.Angeln ist m.M.n. für die Masse der Leute Freizeitgestaltung. Klar gibt es einige die ihre Unkosten in Kg-Fisch umrechnen und "Fleischmachen" wollen. Nur möchte ich das nicht allen unterstellen die ihren Fang regelmäßig durch Topf und Pfanne wandern lassen.


 
Das denkt aber die Masse und folglich auch der Gesetzgeber.
Aber ich gebe Dier recht, die meisten angeln aus anderen Gründen.
Leider haben sie nicht den Schneid, das so wie Du auch zu vertreten.
Zum Teil schweigen sie und verstoßen oder ungehen das Recht.
Viele sind sogar der Meinung das sie nur für die Küche fischen, einige halten es gar für Umweltschutz. 

Reicht.....
http://www.waterquality.de/hydrobio.hw/WAPBIOM.HTM

Wir werden immer auch von Seiten beobachtet, mit denen wir gar nicht rechnen.
Trinkwasserverbände zum Beispiel, beobachten die Entnahme der Raubfische mit ganz anderen Augen.
Gut möglich, das die mal einschreiten wenn sie der Meinung sind, dass Raubfische überfischt werden.
Die selektive Entnahme taucht auch dort auf, aber bezieht sich auf die Arten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> Das denkt aber die Masse und folglich auch der Gesetzgeber.


Falsch, nach Untersuchungen sowohl in Deutschland wie in andern europäischen Ländern denkt die Masse, Angeln sei eine sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung.

Nur ca. 20% sind "Anglerfeinde"..

Zudem ist Angeln genauso unterschiedlich wie die Angler, wer "das Angeln" sagt und meint es gebe nur eine "richtige" Art zu angeln, der liegt eh schon falsch..


----------



## Gunnar. (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> wer "das Angeln" sagt und meint es gebe nur eine "richtige" Art zu angeln, der liegt eh schon falsch..


DAS unterschreibe ich sofort.
Dieses "meine Angelei = die einzig richtige Angelei" ist der größte Mist den wir uns antun. Wenn dann noch Pauschalverurteilungen dazu kommen ..........ahhhhhhh ich könnt schon wieder....


----------



## BERND2000 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Falsch, nach Untersuchungen sowohl in Deutschland wie in andern europäischen Ländern denkt die Masse, Angeln sei eine sinnvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung.
> 
> Nur ca. 20% sind "Anglerfeinde"..
> 
> Zudem ist Angeln genauso unterschiedlich wie die Angler, wer "das Angeln" sagt und meint es gebe nur eine "richtige" Art zu angeln, der liegt eh schon falsch..


 
Ja und nein. 
Die 20 % sind sicher richtig, aber denen wird es um angeln in jeder Form gehen. 
Die Masse hält angeln sicher für eine sinnvolle Freizeitgestaltung, wenn das Ziel der Fang von Speisefischen ist. 
Bei reinem  C&R angeln, fehlt ihnen dann der Sinn.
Da ist die Masse sicher nicht mehr der Meinung es sei sinnvoll.
Auch Du Thomas, hast wohl eben einfach nicht an dieses angeln gedacht, weil es uns einfach fehrn ist so zu denken.
Das habe ich aber gemeint.

Das Dumme ist aber, das auch dort ein Zwischenweg gesehen werden sollte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> Die Masse hält angeln sicher für eine sinnvolle Freizeitgestaltung, wenn das Ziel der Fang von Speisefischen ist.


Es wird schlicht angeln als solches für sinnvoll gehalten.

Es wurde nicht nach einer Art des Angelns gefragt.

Das kst der Bevölkerung im allgemeinen doch auch vollkommen wurscht, ob einer Fische zurücksetzt oder nicht, wie einer angelt.

Und sinnvolles zurücksetzen finden die Leute zielführender als ein allgemeines Totschlaggebot - gerade (nicht verblendete) Schützer verstehen es nicht, dass man zum töten gezwungen wird.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und sinnvolles zurücksetzen finden die Leute zielführender als ein allgemeines Totschlaggebot - gerade (nicht verblendete) Schützer verstehen es nicht, dass man zum töten gezwungen wird.



Ich habe mittlerweile hier mehrfach in Beiträgen belegt, dass diese Behauptung falsch ist. In Bayern wird niemand gezwungen, einen Fisch zu töten, den er nicht verwerten kann. Das würde auch schlichtweg dem Tierschutzgesetz widersprechen. Genau so wird das auch in Fischereilehrgängen vermittelt.

Höre bitte endlich mit der Verbreitung dieser Geschichten auf oder erbringe einen Beweis für diesen Behauptungen. In diesem Forum lesen auch Jungangler und glauben das dann noch, besonders, wenn es von Moderatoren geschrieben wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Weil es Tatsache ist in Bayern, dass der Angler abknüppeln muss und nicht selber übers zurücksetzen entscheiden soll, kann oder darf.
Lies dazu das Interview mit eurem Verbandspräsidenten, der ja diese Verordnung in Bayern maßgeblich mit eingeführt hat.

Dessen Aussagen sind glasklar, und auch wenn ich von Funktionären und Verbänden nicht viel halte, traue ich dem da deutlich mehr Kenntnis zu als Dir.

*Das ist auch geltendes Recht in Bayern und auch solange gültiges Recht, bis es abgeschafft oder in einem Musterprozess ausgehebelt wurde.*

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032

Diese Aussagen von Herrn Braun daraus sagen ja wohl deutlich genug, dass  nicht der Angler übers zurücksetzen zu entscheiden hat-  jedenfalls nicht in Bayern:



			
				VDSF-Bayern Präsident Braun schrieb:
			
		

> § 11 Abs. 8 Satz 1 AVBayFiG bestimmt:
> *Ein gefangener Fisch, der keiner Schonbestimmung unterliegt, ist dem Gewässer endgültig zu entnehmen. *
> 
> *Ein Zurücksetzen ist nur zulässig, wenn folgende Voraussetzungen nebeneinander erfüllt sind: *
> ...






			
				VDSF-Bayern Präsident Braun schrieb:
			
		

> *Der Inhaber eines Erlaubnisscheins ist zu eigenständigen Entscheidungen und Maßnahmen bezüglich der Hege nicht befugt. *
> Schon nach dem Gesetz kann nur der Fischereiausübungsberechtigte entscheiden, ob ein fangfähiger Fisch zur Erfüllung des Hegeziels zurückzusetzen ist oder nicht.
> Die Ergänzung des § 11 Abs. 8 AVBayFiG soll diese Rechtslage deutlich machen und unmissverständlich in der Fischerei verankern.
> Sie dient damit der Abwehr des „catch & release“, sichert eine fischwaid- und tierschutzgerechte Angelpraxis und hat die Billigung des Landesfischereiverbands Bayern e. V. gefunden.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil es Tatsache ist in Bayern, dass der Angler abknüppeln muss und nicht selber übers zurücksetzen entscheiden soll, kann oder darf.
> Lies dazu das Interview mit eurem Verbandspräsidenten, der ja diese Verordnung in Bayern maßgeblich mit eingeführt hat.
> 
> Dessen Aussagen sind glasklar, und auch wenn ich von Funktionären und Verbänden nicht viel halte, traue ich dem da deutlich mehr Kenntnis zu als Dir.
> ...



Du hast doch die relevante Passage aus Brauns Stellungname zitiert:
_"Ein Zurücksetzen ist nur zulässig, wenn folgende Voraussetzungen nebeneinander erfüllt sind: 
Das Zurücksetzen dient der Erfüllung des gesetzlichen Hegeziels.
*Gründe des Tierschutzes stehen nicht entgegen*_ _; der Fisch ist also lebensfähig." _

Und das Tierschutzgesetz besagt, dass ein vernünftiger Grund für die Tötung eines Tieres vorliegen muss. Hat der Angler keinen Verwendungszweck und gibt es keine hegerische Festlegung, die die Entnahme des Fisches fordert, *muss der Fisch zurückgesetzt werden*.

Genau dieser Inhalt wird den Junganglern vermittelt und in Bayern geprüft:

_Bayerische Fischereiprüfung 2012
Frage 5.185: Darf ein Fisch ohne vernünftigen Grund getötet werden?
Richtige Antwort: nein_

Ich hoffe, dass wenigstens dies für Dich hinreichend ist, endlich mit den falschen Statements zum Entnahmezwang aufzuhören.

Dass die ganze Diskussion um den Entnahmezwang erst durch die Formulierung in der Ausführungsverordnung zum Bayerischen Fischereigesetz ausgelöst wurde, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Hierzu herrscht in der Ausführungsverordnung aus meiner Sicht dringend Klarstellungsbedarf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



			
				krickfan schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast doch die relevante Passage aus Brauns Stellungname zitiert:
> "Ein Zurücksetzen ist nur zulässig, wenn folgende Voraussetzungen nebeneinander erfüllt sind:
> Das Zurücksetzen dient der Erfüllung des gesetzlichen Hegeziels.
> Gründe des Tierschutzes stehen nicht entgegen ; der Fisch ist also lebensfähig."


Und Du hast eines vergessen, nämlich dass das nicht der Angler entscheidet, sondern der Bewirtschafter, denn es waren ja insgesamt 3 nebeneinander zu erfüllende Punkte und nicht nur 2 wie bei Dir genannt:


> Ein Zurücksetzen ist nur zulässig, wenn folgende Voraussetzungen nebeneinander erfüllt sind:
> 1.: Das Zurücksetzen dient der Erfüllung des gesetzlichen Hegeziels.
> 
> 2.: Gründe des Tierschutzes stehen nicht entgegen; der Fisch ist also lebensfähig.
> ...


Das ist EINDEUTIG UND KLAR!!

Und ist auch aus dem ganzen Interview klar herazuszulesen, dass in Bayern jeder nicht durch Schonzeit/Schonmaß geschützte Fisch anzuknüppeln ist.

Jeder, der etwas anderes erzählt (vor allem noch bei Prüfungen), setzt diese Leute Anzeigen und Prozessen aus.

Natürlich ist diese Verordnung so nicht haltbar, das sehen ja selbst die Grünen so, dass das gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstösst.

*Es ist aber nunmal geltendes Recht in Bayern und auch noch solange gültiges Recht, bis es abgeschafft oder in einem Musterprozess ausgehebelt wurde.*


----------



## kxxxkfxx (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Das ist schlicht falsch. Gibt es keine Festlegung zur Hege, die das Zurücksetzen fordert, darf ein Fisch nicht zurück gesetzt werden. Darüber hinaus darf auch ein nicht lebensfähiger Fisch nicht zurück gesetzt werden. Beide Voraussetzungen sind nur nebeneinander erfüllt, wenn der Fisch sowohl lebensfähig ist als auch wegen des Hegeplans nicht entnommen werden darf. Auch wenn es dir nicht gefällt, bedeutet das, dass Du eben nicht angeln gehen darfst, wenn Du für den Fang keine Verwendung hast.
> 
> 
> Die Formulierung ist klar. Daran ändert auch die Suche nach Schlupflöchern nichts.



Informiere Dich einfach, bevor Du solchen Unsinn in die Welt setzt. Es gibt gerade in Mittelfranken genügend Fischereiausbilder (z.B. Herrn Schmidt beim Bezirksverein Erlangen), die Dir das sicher gern nochmal erklären.

Oder setze Dich einfach in den kommenden 2 Wochen Freitags, 18-21 Uhr in die Schulung zum Thema Fischerei-Rechtskunde. Der Bezirksverein sagt dir sicher, wo diese stattfindet.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jeder, der etwas anderes erzählt (vor allem noch bei Prüfungen), setzt diese Leute Anzeigen und Prozessen aus.



Du meinst also im Klartext, dass die zugehörigen Antworten der Bayerische Fischereiprüfung zu diesem Thema rechtswidrig sind, da sie dem Bayerischen Fischereigesetz widersprechen? 

Es wäre dann doch eine ganz einfache Übung für die Redaktion, dies dem Landesfischereiverband Bayern mitzuteilen und um Stellungnahme zu bitten. Die Antwort könnte man dann hier doch mal veröffentlichen, um die Zweifel auszuräumen.

Mach mal.


----------



## Zusser (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> _
> *Gründe des Tierschutzes stehen nicht entgegen*_ _; der Fisch ist also lebensfähig." _


Das hast du leider nicht richtig verstanden.
Das Zurücksetzen d_arf grundsätzlich nur erfolgen, wenn der Fisch unverletzt_ ist, weil es einem verletzten Fisch unnötiges Leid bereiten würde, müsste er langsam an seinen Verletzungen verenden. Das würde gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstoßen.



krickfan schrieb:


> Und das Tierschutzgesetz besagt, dass ein vernünftiger Grund für die Tötung eines Tieres vorliegen muss. Hat der Angler keinen Verwendungszweck und gibt es keine hegerische Festlegung, die die Entnahme des Fisches fordert, *muss der Fisch zurückgesetzt werden*.


Wie du meinst. Ich würde dir als Staatsanwalt erklären, dass es in ganz Bayern keine ungenießbaren oder gar giftigen Fische gibt. Deshalb kann *jeder* Fisch grundsätzlich verwertet werden.
Wer meint, dass er unabsichtlich einen Fisch fangen könnte, den er trotzdem nicht verwerten kann, darf dann eben erst gar nicht erst angeln.
Mit dieser Logik werden auch die Angelverbote in durch Chemieunfällen verseuchten Gewässern nachvollziehbar.
Diese Rechtslage muss nicht deiner oder meiner Meinung entsprechen, ändern tut sie sich deshalb nicht.



krickfan schrieb:


> Genau dieser Inhalt wird den Junganglern vermittelt und in Bayern geprüft:
> 
> _Bayerische Fischereiprüfung 2012
> Frage 5.185: Darf ein Fisch ohne vernünftigen Grund getötet werden?
> Richtige Antwort: nein_


Ich kann und will dich nicht bekehren, aber du liegst zu 100% falsch mit deiner Interpretation.
Bei unsererem Fischerkurs hier gibt es übrigens einen Abend mit dem Thema "Fische verwerten", einen Kochkurs.



krickfan schrieb:


> Dass die ganze Diskussion um den Entnahmezwang erst durch die Formulierung in der Ausführungsverordnung zum Bayerischen Fischereigesetz ausgelöst wurde, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Hierzu herrscht in der Ausführungsverordnung aus meiner Sicht dringend Klarstellungsbedarf.


Selbstverständlich, allerdings gab es das Rücksetzverbot schon vor der letzten Änderung der AfVbayFiG, nur war es damals noch nicht ausdrücklich Bußgeldbewehrt.
Klargestellt wurde das, v.A. von Herrn Braun, schon öfter.

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich habe durchaus eine eigene Meinung zum Rücksetzverbot, aber es nutzt nichts den Leuten mit solchem Nachdruck wie du es tust, eine falsche Rechtsauffassung zu vermitteln.


----------



## Zusser (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Der größte Verein in der Gegend ist der Bezirks-Fischereiverein Erlangen.
> Das sind seine Gewässer:
> http://www.bfve.de/cms/index.php/wir-ueber-uns/vereinsgewaesser
> Tageskarten gibt es nur für einen Abschnitt der Regnitz.
> http://www.bfve.de/cms/index.php/wir-ueber-uns/tageskarten


Krickfan, ich habe bei dem Verein angefragt und vom dortigen Gewässerschutzbeauftragten per eMail die Auskunft erhalten, dass sich der Verein selbstverständlich an die Bestimmungen des Bay. Fischereigesetzes hält. 
Lediglich bei einigen Fischarten seinen die Schonmaße erweitert worden. Also kein Küchenkorridor!

Du solltest wirklich etwas vorsichtiger sein mit deinen Aussagen, solche Behauptungen bringen niemanden weiter, können aber eine Menge Schaden anrichten.
Auch für dich selbst!


----------



## kxxxkfxx (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Zusser schrieb:


> Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich habe durchaus eine eigene Meinung zum Rücksetzverbot, aber es nutzt nichts den Leuten mit solchem Nachdruck wie du es tust, eine falsche Rechtsauffassung zu vermitteln.



Wir können hier ewig hin und her diskutieren, was wiederum Schuld der Formulierungen in der Ausführungsverordnung ist.

Wir haben hier Anwälte in Vereinsvorständen sitzen und erfahrene Ausbilder. Die von mir geschilderte Rechtsauffassung wird hier vermittelt und von den Vereinen auch durchgesetzt. Ich habe Dir dazu in einer PN ja schon Beispiele zukommen lassen, die die Vereine sogar auf ihren Internet-Seiten veröffentlichen. Ohne rechtliche Folgen.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Zusser schrieb:


> Krickfan, ich habe bei dem Verein angefragt und vom dortigen Gewässerschutzbeauftragten per eMail die Auskunft erhalten, dass sich der Verein selbstverständlich an die Bestimmungen des Bay. Fischereigesetzes hält.
> Lediglich bei einigen Fischarten seinen die Schonmaße erweitert worden. Also kein Küchenkorridor!
> 
> Du solltest wirklich etwas vorsichtiger sein mit deinen Aussagen, solche Behauptungen bringen niemanden weiter, können aber eine Menge Schaden anrichten.
> Auch für dich selbst!



Dann lies mal nach, was ich dazu geschrieben habe: *Nach Auskunft eines ehemaligen Vorstands* gibt es den Küchenkorridor. Ich kann das persönlich nicht überprüfen.

Desweiteren wurden ich und andere Angler gestern vom Angelgeschäft Röckelein, Baiersdorf, darüber aufgeklärt, dass Küchenkorridore im Gainzer Weiher (für Karpfen und Waller) sowie im LAB-See (Karpfen) gelten.


----------



## Zusser (4. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Dann lies mal nach, was ich dazu geschrieben habe: *Nach Auskunft eines ehemaligen Vorstands* gibt es den Küchenkorridor. Ich kann das persönlich nicht überprüfen.


Dann hör endlich auf, deine Hörensageninformationen als Tatsachen zu verkaufen!



krickfan schrieb:


> Desweiteren wurden ich und andere Angler gestern vom Angelgeschäft Röckelein, Baiersdorf, darüber aufgeklärt, dass Küchenkorridore im Gainzer Weiher (für Karpfen und Waller) sowie im LAB-See (Karpfen) gelten.


Musst du solche 'Informationen' denn unberdingt hier öffentlich rumposaunen?
Damit hilftst du niemandem, kannst aber den persönlich genannten richtig Ärger bereiten.
Hier lesen Leute mit, die Funktionären und Fischereiausbildern liebend gerne an den Karren fahren. Noch dazu, wenn es sich um Bayern handelt.
Liefer denen nur weiter Material für Denunziationen!
#q


----------



## kxxxkfxx (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Zusser schrieb:


> Dann hör endlich auf, deine Hörensageninformationen als Tatsachen zu verkaufen!
> 
> 
> Musst du solche 'Informationen' denn unberdingt hier öffentlich rumposaunen?
> ...



Meine letzter Beitrag zu diesem Thema, dann bin ich raus:

Ich gehe davon aus, dass das, was Junganglern in Veranstaltungen des Vereine vermittelt wird, rechtlich ok ist. 
Die lernen hier, dass manche Vereine Küchenkorridore haben.

Wenn jemand damit ein Problem hat, dann muss er das sagen und dann wird das Problem ausgetragen.

Wo sind wir denn hier, wenn Leute, die vor 100 Leuten öffentlich geäußerte Dinge wiederholen, als Denunzianten bezeichnet werden. 

Es ist übrigens auch nicht so, dass ich hier große Neuigkeiten verkünden würde, die nicht schon im Anglerboard geschrieben wurden:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=100284&page=3

Zitat:
"Ich war am Geinzer Weiher  und es hat geschifft wie die Sau. Das hat mir nciht gestört aber das es  obwohl es geregt ned hat 5 Angler in der früh um 7 schon da waren war  weng nervig , zudem ist es lächerlich welche auflagen die haben  Teilweiße. Spinnfischen verboten , kann ich noch verstehen aber ez  kommts * Karpfen  ab 60 Cm müssen wieder zurück ... Waller  80 cm Schonmaß und ab 1,26 cm auch wieder zurück* ....o0 .."


Für mich ist der Zirkus jetzt abgeschlossen und ich HOFFE, dass hier einge Leute mitlesen, die mal klipp und klar sagen, was gilt.


----------



## gründler (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> und ich HOFFE, dass hier einge Leute mitlesen, die mal klipp und klar sagen, was gilt.


 



krickfan schrieb:


> Ich habe mittlerweile hier mehrfach in Beiträgen *belegt*, dass diese Behauptung *falsch* ist.


 

Du weißt es doch angeblich schon,was fragst du dann noch nach klipp und klar.


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



			
				krickfan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe davon aus, dass das, was Junganglern in Veranstaltungen des Vereine vermittelt wird, rechtlich ok ist.


Ich gehe davon aus, dass Manfred Braun, von uns zur Klarstellung der Situation in Bayern befragt, das so beschreibt, wie es richtig rechtlich zu handhaben wäre.

Als zuständiger bayrischer Beamter hat er ja die Verordung extra so mitpräzisiert, als Präsident des VDSF-Bayern vertritt er nach wie vor diese Totschlagverordnung, um nach seinen Worten c+r entgegenzuwirken.

Auch ich habe natürlich schon mehrfach mitbekommen, dass weder Bewirtschafter noch zuständige Behörden sich in Bayern sich unbedingt zwanghaft an in Bayern geltendes Recht halten. 

Weder beim Besatz, noch bei der Emittlung der Gewässerfläche zur Ausgabe von Karten noch bei einem wissenschaftlich haltbaren Hegeplan - Verein legt vor, Behörder stempelt ab, so gibts am wenigsten Stress, wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter (weiland bei Strauss redete man ja auch schon von "Amigos"..)...

Daraus zu folgern, geltendes Recht würde nicht gelten, ist aber schlicht fahrlässig.
Das widerrechtlich für Prüfungen oder in Kursen so falsch zu lehren (wenn es so wäre), wäre hingegen grob fahrlässig bis prügeldumm..



			
				krickfan schrieb:
			
		

> Du meinst also im Klartext, dass die zugehörigen Antworten der Bayerische Fischereiprüfung zu diesem Thema rechtswidrig sind, da sie dem Bayerischen Fischereigesetz widersprechen?


Wenn sie behaupten, dass der Angler selber entscheiden könne, ob er zurücksetzt, dann ja.



			
				krickfan schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt gerade in Mittelfranken genügend Fischereiausbilder (z.B. Herrn Schmidt beim Bezirksverein Erlangen), die Dir das sicher gern nochmal erklären.


Das brauch ich nicht. 
Herr Braun als Ministerialbeamter und Präsident des bayrischen VDSF hat doch im Interview bei uns alles ausführlich erklärt - wenn sich da Vereine, Bewirtschafter oder Lehrgangsleiter in Bayern nicht an geltendes bayrisches Recht halten, ist das deren Problem. 

*Die geltende Rechtslage wurde von Manfred Braun auf mehrfache Nachfragen unsererseits auch klar und eindeutig dargestellt.*

Ebenso, dass Bewirtschafter nicht einfach Schonmaße/Schonzeiten ändern dürften/können (also auch keinen Küchenkorridor so einfach einführen), wenn es dabei nur ums umgehen der Totschlagregelung gehen soll.



			
				aus dem Interview schrieb:
			
		

> *Redaktion:*
> Wäre ein Passus wie dieser:
> 
> _"* Fangbeschränkung und Entnahmeregelungen* Die Entnahme von Salmoniden ist auf 2 Stück pro Tag, 4 Stück pro Woche (Mo-So) und 30 Stück pro Jahr beschränkt.
> ...



Das Gleiche gilt dann natürlich analog bei Korridoren für Karpfen zur Schonung von "Laichfischen" bei einer Art, die sich im Normalfall eh nicht fortpflanzen kann.

Da aber mehrheitlich die organisierten Angler in Bayern eben ein solches Abknüppelgebot und eine solche Beschneidung der Bewirtschaftungsmöglichkeiten ihrer Vereine wollen, haben sie in der Mehrheit ja Herrn Braun gewählt, der das ja genau so will und unterstützt (deutschlandweit einmalig als landesweite Regelung) - Denn das Interview bei uns war schon vor seiner Wahl öffentlich.......


----------



## antonio (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Meine letzter Beitrag zu diesem Thema, dann bin ich raus:
> 
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass das, was Junganglern in Veranstaltungen des Vereine vermittelt wird, rechtlich ok ist.
> Die lernen hier, dass manche Vereine Küchenkorridore haben.
> ...



du hast anscheinend schwierigkeiten geschriebenes zu verstehen oder interpretierst sachen hinein, die so nicht da stehen.
es hat niemand jemanden als denunzianten bezeichnet.
es wurde lediglich gesagt, daß du denunzianten munition lieferst.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> es hat niemand jemanden als denunzianten bezeichnet.
> es wurde lediglich gesagt, daß du denunzianten munition lieferst.


Wieso Denunziant?
Die organisierten Angler wollen das doch so in Bayern

Wer also darauf hinweist oder auch Vereine anzeigen würde, die diesem geltenden Recht zuwiderhandeln, unterstützt doch nur den bayrischen VDSF - das werdet ihr doch nicht Denunziantentum nennen wollen, oder?

Das ist doch schlichte Hilfe beim ausmerzen von  - jedenfalls wohl in den Augen des bayrischen VDSF - schwarzen Schafen, die da versuchen, das von den organisierten bayrischen Anglern in der Mehrheit gewollte Abknüppelgebot zu umgehen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Ich habe mittlerweile hier mehrfach in Beiträgen belegt, dass diese Behauptung falsch ist. In Bayern wird niemand gezwungen, einen Fisch zu töten, den er nicht verwerten kann. Das würde auch schlichtweg dem Tierschutzgesetz widersprechen. Genau so wird das auch in Fischereilehrgängen vermittelt.
> 
> Höre bitte endlich mit der Verbreitung dieser Geschichten auf oder erbringe einen Beweis für diesen Behauptungen. In diesem Forum lesen auch Jungangler und glauben das dann noch, besonders, wenn es von Moderatoren geschrieben wird.




Dann gebe ich auch noch meinen Senf hinzu.

Ich habe selbst das Interview mit Herrn Braun geführt. Sowohl telefonisch als auch schriftlich.

*Ein Angler hat in Bayern keinerlei Ermessensspielraum. *
Jeder Fisch, der nicht nach Art, Maß oder Zeit geschont ist, *muss *entnommen werden. Die Entscheidung darüber, welche Fische zu schonen sind, trifft der _Fischereiausübungsberechtigte_. (Achtung, in Bayern ist das nicht - wie in vielen anderen BL -  der Angler, sondern der Hegepflichtige) in Absprache und mit *zwingend erforderlicher* Genehmigung der zuständigen Fischereibehörde.
Vielleicht rühren die Mißverständnisse aus dieser unklaren bzw. zweideutigen Bezeichnung. 

Selbstverständlich habe ich Herrn Braun auch auf eine mögliche Diskrepanz mit dem Tierschutzgesetz angesprochen. Der Gesetzgeber ist der Aufassung, dass man *jeden* Fisch in Bayerischen Gewässern verwerten kann und ein Widerspruch zum Tierschutzgesetz somit nicht besteht. 

Der Verwertungswille als Entscheidungskriterium des Anglers wird in Bayern negiert. Bedeutet, wer nicht jeden gefangenen und nicht geschonten Fisch verwerten kann, darf nicht angeln. 

Das betrifft z.B. auch Urlauber, die zum Angeln nach Bayern fahren. Die müssen sich, bevor sie mit dem Angeln beginnen, um eine Verwertungsmöglichkeit ihrer Fänge kümmern. Das kann auch das Verschenken der Fänge an die Pensionswirtin, den Hotelmanager, den Campingplatzbesitzer, deren Gäste oder sonstige Personen beinhalten.

Was das Denunziantentum angeht, gebe ich Dir allerdings vollkommen Recht. Hier geht es nicht ums Denunzieren, sondern um das herstellen von Rechtsicherheit. 

Es kann nicht angehen, dass die Bayerischen Angler und Vereine sich keinen Deut um das Wirken von Verbänden und Gesetzgebung kümmern und dann nach "mia san mia" machen was sie wollen. 
Solche Gesetze haben auch "Vorbildfunktion" für andere Bundesländer, in denen es diesbezüglich nicht abgeht, wie in einer Bananenrepublik. 

Und so müssen es sich die Bayerischen Angler gefallen lassen, an den Gesetzen, die sie mitgetragen, oder durch stillhalten ermöglicht haben, auch gemessen werden.

Und selbstverständlich werden wir da bei den Bayerischen Behörden nachhaken. Schon alleine deshalb, um bei den durch Bayern ausgelösten, möglichen Rechtsabsichten in anderen Bundesländern entsprechend argumentieren zu können, bzw. den dortigen Anglern Argumentationshilfe zu geben. 

Wenn den Bayerischen Anglern dieses Gesetz nicht passt, dann mögen sie bitte mit Rechtstaatlichen Mitteln dagegen angehen. 

Und dass das hier die Bayern betrifft, ist reiner Zufall. Wir würden bei ähnlichen Fällen in anderen BL nicht anders argumentieren und handeln.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

@ Ralle24
Schließe mich deiner Ausführung an. #6

Man kann auch große Fische verwerten. Habe auch schon 10-15 pfd. Karpfen verwertet, und wenn ich ihn doch mal nicht mag dann Rutscht er mir halt mal aus den Fingern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

@ Günter: Du hast das etwas falsch verstanden.

Es geht nicht nur um große Karpfen - da wird nur mittels "Korridor" versucht gegen geltendes bayrisches Recht das zurücksetzen zu ermöglichen.

In Bayern DARFST Du nur dann angeln, wenn Du JEDEN gefangenen Fisch auch verwerten kannst.

Und Du musst jeden nicht durch Schonmaß/Schonzeit geschützen Fisch deswegen auch abknüppeln - kannst Du was nicht verwerten, darfst Du halt nicht angeln in Bayern..

Das gilt auch für alle Weissfische jeder Größe (auch die kleinsten) , sofern kein Maß/Schonzeit, genauso auch z. B. für Minibarsche etc....

Das wollen Gesetzgeber und mehrheitlich die organisierten Angler in Bayern nun mal so..


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

PS:
Auch ich musste erst lernen, dass es in Bayern eben keine Angler gibt, sondern nur Fischer..

Und dass es deswegen eben nicht ums Angeln, sondern nur ums Fleischmachen geht - daher auch das Gesetz..

Bitter, wenn man sich selber als Angler sieht.

Ist aber nun mal so gewollt und muss man dann auch akzeptieren..


----------



## ivo (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Auch ich musste erst lernen, dass es in Bayern eben keine Angler gibt, sondern nur Fischer..
> 
> Und dass es deswegen eben nicht ums Angeln, sondern nur ums Fleischmachen geht - daher auch das Gesetz..
> ...



:q:q|good::q:q


----------



## Lenzibald (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Servus Leute
Also mir kommt vor ihr redet an der Frage vorbei. Es ging um einen Küchenkorridor für KARPFEN und keinen anderen Fisch nur um den Karpfen. Küchenkorridor für Karpfen gibts bei uns auch an einigen Gewässern für alle Fische nur ein Mindestmaß nur bei Karpfen gibt auch ein Höchstmaß. Das hat mit C&R nichts zu tun sondern nur damit das die Karpfenangler möglichst große Fische im Gewässer haben und der Besitzer nach einer gewissen Zeit wenn genug Große vorhanden sind fast keine Satzkarpfen mehr einbringt da diese von den Carphuntern nicht gewollt sind. Wie immer gehts nur ums Geld und Profilierungssucht.
MfG


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> Küchenkorridor für Karpfen gibts bei uns


krickfan als Themenstarter kommt nun mal aus Bayern, da ist die gesetzliche Lage glasklar und ein Küchenkorridor aus beschriebenen Gründen eben illegal.
Also zu 100% beim Thema..


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Hi Lenzi,

Nur um Karpfen??

Zur Erinnerung hier nochmal den Eingangsbeitrag zu diesem Thema:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> immer mehr Vereine in meinem Umfeld führen für Karpfen den sog. "Küchenkorridor" ein. Konkret bedeutet das meist, dass alle Karpfen über 60 cm Länge und 5 kg Gewicht wieder zurückgesetzt werden müssen.
> 
> ...


Also ich lese daraus das auch andere Fischarten in dieser Fragestellung mit einbezogen sind.


----------



## antonio (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus Leute
> Also mir kommt vor ihr redet an der Frage vorbei. Es ging um einen Küchenkorridor für KARPFEN und keinen anderen Fisch nur um den Karpfen. Küchenkorridor für Karpfen gibts bei uns auch an einigen Gewässern für alle Fische nur ein Mindestmaß nur bei Karpfen gibt auch ein Höchstmaß. Das hat mit C&R nichts zu tun sondern nur damit das die Karpfenangler möglichst große Fische im Gewässer haben und der Besitzer nach einer gewissen Zeit wenn genug Große vorhanden sind fast keine Satzkarpfen mehr einbringt da diese von den Carphuntern nicht gewollt sind. Wie immer gehts nur ums Geld und Profilierungssucht.
> MfG



|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

antonio


----------



## BERND2000 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Komentar eines Nordlichtes


Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe, müssten die Kühltruhen, vom Beifang (Speisefische) überquellen.
Barben, Alande, Döbel, Hasel, Güster,Brachsen werden vielen ja als Köfis zu groß erscheinen.
Aber sicher werden die dann immer gegessen.

Wenn so etwas bis zu Ende durchgezogen wird, aber nur Speisefische besetzt werden, ich mag nicht weiter denken.

Dann werden weitere Schutzbestimmungen folgen für Arten die selten geworden sind und sicher auch der Besatz überprüft werden und später bestens geregelt werden.

Kann man einen vernünftigen Umgang mit der Natur von oben regeln ? 
Nö, so etwas kann nur vor Ort betrachtet und entschieden werden.
Aber sicher, Tierschutz läst sich von oben regeln.
So entsteht ein Gegensatz: Tierschutz v.s Naturschutz.
Aber ich bin mir sicher, auch so etwas wird man versuchen zu regeln.
So ist das ja nun wohl auch im Gesetz gemacht worden.
Der Bewirtschafter kann muß entscheiden was geschützt wird und was nicht.
Wenns also so funktioniert, sollten also fast alle Nebenfischarten Mindestmaße und Schonzeiten besitzen, um sie vor der zwangweisen Mitnahme zu schützen.
Dem Angler wird halt unterstellt, er sei da zu nicht in der Lage, der Bewirtschafter muß nun in der Lage sein.
Dumm nur, erst entmündigt man den Angler, dann wenn er Bewirtschafter wird, soll er es auf einmal können.
Wie denn, wenn er sich mit so etwas nie beschäftigen sollte.

Es werden dann wohl Fachleute gebraucht werden, auch das läst sich regeln.
Es gibt in Deutschland ein super Beispiel wo man versuchte alles in Regeln zu fassen..Das Steuerrecht..
Sehr gerecht, immer logisch und leicht zu verstehen.
:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Du hast recht Bernd, so sehen und wollen das Gesetzgeber und VDSF-Angler in Bayern wohl - jedenfalls tun sie nichts dagegen..


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Komentar eines Nordlichtes
> 
> 
> Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe, müssten die Kühltruhen, vom Beifang (Speisefische) überquellen.
> ...



Jein, der Gesetzgeber hat das schon sehr geschickt gemacht.

Er schreibt eine generelle Entnahmepflicht für nicht geschonte Fische vor, stellt den Hegepflichtigen jedoch anheim, für Ihre Gewässer über die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen hinaus hegerische Schonmaße/-zeiten festzulegen.
Damit keine Willkür herrscht legt er aber auch fest, dass über das gesetzliche Maß hinausgehende Schonmaßnahmen konkret begründet und von den Fischereiämtern genehmigt werden müssen.

Viele Vereine bejubeln diesen Esel, der ihnen als Rennpferd verkauft wurde und denken, sie hätten nun Selbstbestimmung. 

Sie vergessen dabei jedoch folgendes:

Sie müssten streng genommen für jedes Gewässer ein Gewässerokologisches Gutachten haben und in mittelfristigen Zeitabständen erneuern lassen. Denn nur so können Sie der Behörde gegenüber erweiterte Schutzmaßnahmen begründen und belegen. Sie müssten weiterhin für jede im Gewässer vorkommende Art notwendige Schutzmaßnahmen festlegen, oder diese Art eben durch weglassen weiterer Schutzbestimmungen zur generellen und pflichtmäßigen Entnahme freigeben.
Die Kosten für solche Maßnahmen dürften jeden mittelständischen Verein in den Bankrott treiben. 

Kann oder will ein Verein solche Gutachten nicht erstellen lassen, sind für seine Gewässer die gesetzlichen Schutzbestimmungen alleine maßgebend, was eine Entnahmepflicht für jeden nicht gesetzlich geschützten Fisch bedeutet. Und dazu setzt der Gesetzgeber eben voraus, dass nur derjenige angelt, der jeden nicht gechützen Fisch auch vewertet. 

Selbstverständlich wird das kaum ein Verein/Angler befolgen.
Die Auswirkungen sind Vetternwirtschaft zwischen Behörde und Verein (anders kann man die Genehmigung eines Küchenfensters für Karpfen zum Schutz von Laichfischen nicht nennen), oder aber ein klägliches Versagen der zustimmenden Behörde.

Die Entnahmepflicht ist nichts anderes als ein Hofknicks des Fischereigesetzgebers vor dem Tierschutz zur erklärten, und nach der jetzigen Handabung vorgegaukelten, Verdammung von C&R. 

Die Zeche dafür zahlen die Angler und natürlich alle Fische, die Gesetzestreu abgeschlagen und zu Hause in den Müll geworfen werden.


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Moin moin,


Lenzibald schrieb:


> Das hat mit C&R nichts zu tun sondern nur damit das die Karpfenangler möglichst große Fische im Gewässer haben und der Besitzer nach einer gewissen Zeit wenn genug Große vorhanden sind fast keine Satzkarpfen mehr einbringt da diese von den Carphuntern nicht gewollt sind. Wie immer gehts nur ums Geld und Profilierungssucht.
> MfG


Den Quark mit der Profilierungssucht lass ich mal , da diskussionsunwürdig , außen vor.

Generell aber aus der Sicht eines Karpfenanglers folgende Überlegungen dazu:
Natürlich bekomm ich bei einem Gewässer die nur mit Großfisch besetzt sind das größe Augenleuchten. Alles andere wäre ne Lüge.
Aber , solch Gewässer ( ich habe hier 4 davon) tragen eindeutig Puffkarakter in sich. Daher verlieren diese Gewässer auf Grund ihrer Unnatürlichkeit schnell an Reiz.sehr schnell ...... Zudem kommt noch das sie in der Regel sehr teuer sind.
Über Sinn und Unsinn derartiger Gewässer gehen die Meinungen innerhalb der Scene stark auseinander. Wenn ich so die reinen Karpfenforen durchleuchte ....... die Anzahl der Ablehner ist da eindeutig in der Mehrheit. Der Rest reicht aber immer noch locker aus um die Anglestellen kontinuierlich zu besetzen.Heißt - die Nachfrage ist eindeutig da! Für solche Gewässer gibt es Klientel was nun mal bedient wird. Fakt!!

Generell aber gehe ich davon aus das solch Puffgewässer innerhalb diesen Themas hier keine Rolle spielen sollten. Dort spielt ein Küchenfenster keine Rolle , dort ist C&R eh Standart.Man wird zwar von C&R in den Bestimmungen zu den Gewässern nichts finden. Dafür gibt es dann zB. ein Mindestmaß von 1,50m für Karpfen.

Es macht also keinen Sinn über Küchenfenster bei derartigen Gewässern zu diskutieren.....


----------



## Lenzibald (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Servus.
@Gunnar
Kannst mir dann bitte Sagen warum die Sogenannten Paylakes oft Wochen oder monatelange Wartezeiten haben bis man eine Karte bekommt, oder warum diese Entnahmefenster fast nur Karpfen betreffen. Fakt ist einfach das grade in der Karpfenszene das Motto Größer weiter Teurer gilt. Wenn du das noch nicht bemerkt haben solttest mußt echt naiv sein.So nach dem Motto ich nehm 30er Boilies aber ich möchte keine Großen fangen weil ich die nicht verwerten kann und Kleinen beißen bei mir nicht an und ich weiß nicht warum.
MfG


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Hi Lenzi,

Hab ich doch geschrieben das es eine große Nachfrage gibt. Habe ich doch nicht abgestritten.


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> Fakt ist einfach das grade in der Karpfenszene das Motto Größer weiter Teurer gilt.


Diese Szene ist aber vielseitig.Klargibt es diese größer - weiter - teuer Richtung. Aber es gibt auch was anderes. Also bitte nicht einfach pauschalisieren.


----------



## Gunnar. (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> So nach dem Motto ich nehm 30er Boilies aber ich möchte keine Großen fangen weil ich die nicht verwerten kann und Kleinen beißen bei mir nicht an und ich weiß nicht warum.


Jepp , versteh was du meinst..


----------



## Zusser (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sie müssten streng genommen für jedes Gewässer ein Gewässerokologisches Gutachten haben und in mittelfristigen Zeitabständen erneuern lassen. Denn nur so können Sie der Behörde gegenüber erweiterte Schutzmaßnahmen begründen und belegen. Sie müssten weiterhin für jede im Gewässer vorkommende Art notwendige Schutzmaßnahmen festlegen, oder diese Art eben durch weglassen weiterer Schutzbestimmungen zur generellen und pflichtmäßigen Entnahme freigeben.


Nicht unbedingt. Es geht viel einfacher und unbürokratischer: 

Zitat aus der Gewässerordnung eines Bayrischen Vereins:
In Absprache mit der Fischereifachberatung für Schwaben und nach Maßgabe des §11 Abs. 8 AVBayFiG dürfen in *Fließgewässern* fangfähige Fische der Arten: *Huchen, Äsche, Barbe, Nase, Aitel und Hasel* zurückgesetzt werden. In *Stillgewässern* gilt diese *Maßgabe auch für die Schleie*.

In der selben Gewässerordnung steht außerdem:
Fangbeschränkung pro Kalendertag:
* 3 Salmoniden jedoch nur ein Huchen
* 3 Karpfen oder Schleien
* 2 Hechte oder Zander

Nach dem Fang von 3 der oben genannten Fische ist das Angeln einzustellen!

Fischarten die keiner Fangbeschränkung unterliegen, sind auf 10 Stückbegrenzt.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und dazu setzt der Gesetzgeber eben voraus, dass nur derjenige angelt, der jeden nicht gechützen Fisch auch vewertet.


So ist es. Wer dauernd die oft zitierten 12cm Barsche oder Rotaugen fängt, sollte einfach überlegen, ob er nicht seine Montage ändern könnte...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> Zitat aus der Gewässerordnung eines Bayrischen Vereins:
> In Absprache mit der Fischereifachberatung für Schwaben und nach Maßgabe des §11 Abs. 8 AVBayFiG dürfen in Fließgewässern fangfähige Fische der Arten: Huchen, Äsche, Barbe, Nase, Aitel und Hasel zurückgesetzt werden. In Stillgewässern gilt diese Maßgabe auch für die Schleie.


Ganz gefährliche Kiste laut Ex-Ministerialbeamten und aktuellem VDFS-Bayern Präsident Braun.

Denn eigentlich dürfte dann, wenn die Fische aus Hegegründen (einzig zulässiger Grund dazu!!) zurückgesetzt werden dürfen, wegen zu geringem Bestand (sonst kein Hegegrund!) gar nicht auf die Arten geangelt werden und alle Methoden vermieden werden, welche diese Arten an den Haken bringen können.

Auch das hier genannte Beispiel ist wieder nur eine Umgehung des gesetzlichen Abknüppelgebotes !!

Und eigentlich müsste da der Landesverband eingreifen, um seinen demokratisch erarbeiteten Willen zum abschlagen aller Fische ausserhalb Schonmaß/Schonzeit auch bei diesem Verein durchzusetzen.

Zudem hätte das die Fischereifachberatung so gar nicht genehmigen dürfen - gut zu wissen welche das war, damit man da nachfragen kann.

Die Äußerungen von Herrn Braun und damit der Wille der Mehrheit der in Bayern im VDSF organisierten Angler sind ja eindeutig genug - genau wie das aus diesem Willen mitresultierende bayrische Gesetz und die Verordnung..


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Günter: Du hast das etwas falsch verstanden.
> 
> Es geht nicht nur um große Karpfen - da wird nur mittels "Korridor" versucht gegen geltendes bayrisches Recht das zurücksetzen zu ermöglichen.
> 
> ...



Ich habe das schon richtig verstanden der Karpfen war nur ein Beispiel.
Ich persönlich nehme auch kleine Weißfische und kleine Barsche mit sind richtig zubereitet sehr gut. Und habe ich wirklich mal einen kleinen einzelnen Weißfisch der zu klein  für die Pfanne ist nehme ich ihn mit gefriere in ein und nehme ihn zum Hechtfischen.
*Im Tierschutzgesetz steht klar ,man darf keinem Tier ohne Vernünftigen Grund Töten oder ihm ein Leid zufügen.*
Besteht der Grund nicht und ich habe keine Lust auf Fisch dann darf ich auch nicht Angeln oder verschenke den Fisch.

Ich persönlich mag große Fische wie auch kleine Fische.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Damit bist Du ja voll im Einklang mit der Mehrzahl der organisierten Angler im VDSF. 

Deswegen sind das ja auch namentlich schon keine Angler sondern Fischer - weils eben nicht ums Angeln, sondern nur ums Fleischmachen geht.

Passt doch also bestens..


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Also ich Bezeichne mich als beides, Angler und Fischer !

Was ist da so schlecht drann wen ich als Angler einen Fisch Fange und ihn mitnehme egal wie groß oder klein er ist.
Und ich Esse sehr gerne Fisch.


Und wenn ich mal einen zuviel Fange oder er ist mir zu groß, dann Flutscht er mir halt(wenn keiner hinschaut) mal aus den Händen.
Wo kein Kläger ist ist auch kein Richter.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Also ich Bezeichne mich als beides, Angler und Fischer !
> 
> Was ist da so schlecht drann wen ich als Angler einen Fisch Fange und ihn mitnehme egal wie groß oder klein er ist.
> Und ich Esse sehr gerne Fisch.



Da ist überhaupt und ganz und gar nix falsches dran. Das ist vollkommen in Ordnung.

Falsch ist, wenn einige (nicht Du) das als einzig legitimen Grund zum angeln allen anderen per Gesetz aufdrücken wollen.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Für diejenigen, die diese hervorragende Präsentation von Arlinghaus zur selektiven Entnahme noch nicht kennen:
http://unio.igb-berlin.de/abt4/mitarbeiter/arlinghaus/download/catch_and_release_pr%E4sentation.pdf

(Falls der Link im Browser nicht funktioniert, in der Adresszeile des Browsers aus dem ä ein %E4 machen)


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> Falsch ist, wenn einige (nicht Du) das als einzig legitimen Grund zum angeln allen anderen per Gesetz aufdrücken wollen.


Da die Mehrheit der im VDSF organisierten Angler es ja auch so sieht, dass man nur zum Nahrungserwerb oder wegen der Hege angeln dürfe, find ich es sehr wichtig, dass zuerst mal  innerhalb des VDSF die schwarzen Schafe aussortiert werden, welche versuchen das mittels nicht haltbarer Maßnahmen zu umgehen.

Dabei sollte man im Interesse der im VDSF organisierten Angler mithelfen....


----------



## Nordsee (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Vielleicht sollte man sich generell mal die Frage stellen warum manche Fiche nach einem Drill so stark verletzt sind. Natürlich passiert es auch oft ohne das man etwas dafür kann, allerdings beobachte ich manchmal Angler, die rostige, stumpfe( wirklich vieel zu stumpf, dicke und zu große Haken verwenden. Besonders die Widerhaken sind oft viel zu übertrieben. Somit werden viel zu viele Fische unnötig verletzt. Bsp: ein kleiner scharfer  und dünner Haken macht ein winziges Loch mit minimalen Verletzungen. Allerdings ein bsw. alter rostiger stumpfer Haken mit sehr großen Widerhaken reißt das ganze Maul auf. Außerdem angeln leider viele viel zu grob und prügeln den Fisch so schnell wie es geht aus dem Wasser. Dort entstehen auch viele innere Verletzungen. Vielleicht sollte ein C und R Angler mehr auf solche Dinge achten. Auch beim Hechtangeln passiert dies noch mit Drillingen. Des weiteren werden viel zu dicke und billige Stahlvorfächer benutzt. Diese sind auch für das Tier sehr gefährlich. Meine sonstige Meinung zum Thema findet ihr einfach eeeeeiiiinigeeeeee  Seiten weiter hinten 

MfG Nordsee


----------



## gründler (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Nordsee schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ein C und R Angler mehr auf solche Dinge achten.
> 
> MfG Nordsee


 
Also nur ein C&R Angler nimmt rostige alte Haken und Drillt fische ganz schnell aus.

Der rest der Anglerschaft macht sowas natürlich nicht.


In der Schule sagte man 6 setzen.


|wavey:


----------



## Gunnar. (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> Außerdem angeln leider viele viel zu grob *und prügeln den Fisch so schnell wie es geht aus dem Wasser*. Dort entstehen auch viele innere Verletzungen. Vielleicht sollte ein C und R Angler mehr auf solche Dinge achten.


 
Nun muß ich doch grinsen....
Letzes mal kam ein Vorwurf das die C&R Angler aus Spaßgründen den Drill absichtlich verlänger....

Anderer Vorwurf : Durch Verwendung dünndrähtiger Haken wäre die Verletzungsgefahr höher da diese sich leichter ins Fleisch schneiden.....

C&R - da kannste machten was willste - man ist immer der Buhmann.
Zumindest könnten sich die C&R Gegner mal einigen welcher Vorwurf nun der richtige ist:. LoooL


----------



## Roy Digerhund (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Nordsee schrieb:


> ... ich manchmal Angler, die *rostige*, *stumpfe*( wirklich vieel zu stumpf, dicke und zu große Haken verwenden. Besonders die Widerhaken sind oft viel zu übertrieben. Somit werden viel zu viele Fische unnötig verletzt... Des weiteren werden *viel zu dicke* und billige *Stahlvorfächer *benutzt. Diese sind auch für das Tier sehr gefährlich. Meine sonstige Meinung zum Thema findet ihr einfach eeeeeiiiinigeeeeee  Seiten weiter hinten
> 
> MfG Nordsee




|bigeyes
Oha!
Natürlich angeln Leute die auch mal(oder immer) einen Fisch releasen mit stumpfen Haken. Verbessert die Bissausbeute ungemein und man hat nach dem Fang nicht mehr die lästige Entscheidung, was mit dem Fang passiert.(man fängt ja nichts mehr...)
Rostige Haken werden teilw. extra verwendet um(im Fall von Schnurbruch)zu garantieren, dass der Fisch den Haken möglichst schnell los wird. Hier mal wieder: erst überlegen und dann schreiben...
Und das durch viel zu dicke Stahlvorfächer Verletzungen verursacht werden ist|splat2:


----------



## Bungo (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Nordsee schrieb:


> Außerdem angeln leider viele viel zu grob und prügeln den Fisch so schnell wie es geht aus dem Wasser. Dort entstehen auch viele innere Verletzungen.



Sorry, wenn das Ernst gemeint ist, dann muss ich dir wirklich unterstellen dass du absolut keinerlei Ahnung davon hast wovon du redest! Das ist nicht böse gemeint, aber es ist absoluter Quatsch!

Die Dauer des Drills hat direkte Auswirkungen auf die Mortalität der Fische nach dem releasen. Warum?
Erst  30-90 Sekunden nach eindringen des Hakens beginnen nachweisbare Stressreaktionen bei den Fischen.
Dazu gehört die Ausschüttung der Stresshormone Cortisol, Adrenalin, Noradrenalin.
In der nächsten Phase steigen Glucose und Lactat an.

Wenn der Fisch hart gedrillt wird, am besten noch bevor Stresshormone ausgeschüttet werden, dann ist das Risiko von Folgeschäden sehr sehr gering.

Das kannst du unter anderem bei Schreckenbach, Wedekind und Thürmer nachlesen.

Ein langer Drill ist vergleichbar damit wie wenn man mehrere Runden auf dem Sportplatz mit Gewichten vor jemand wegrennt. Wenn dich aber direkt jemand stoppt, dann bleiben dem Körper für die oben genannten Primären und Sekundären Stressreaktionen keine Zeit.


Zu deinen Inneren Verletzungen.
Über die Bremskaft deiner Rolle den Fisch im Wasser zu verletzen ist nahezu unmöglich! Selbst gute Rollen bringen nur wenige KG Bremskraft auf den Fisch. Auch Geflochtene ist flexibel und gibt etwas nacht und die Bremse gibt ab einer gewissen Kraft schnur frei. Mechanische Verletzunge am Skelett oder den Organen des Fisches.. Ich bitte dich. 
Die Verletzungen entstehen wenn immer noch Leute Raubfische mit einem Kiemengriff landen und aus dem Wasser heben.

Rod Ramsell, einer der Muskiespezialisten schlechthin hat das in einer schönen Ausarbeitung genau beschrieben.
Stell dir vor dich hebt jemand am Kiefer hoch. Ein Großteil dieser Fische stirbt, auch wenn es die Leute nicht wahrhaben wollen.
Wenn der Fisch nach kurzem Drill aus dem Wasser gehoben wird, dann nur mit möglichst großer entlasteter Fläche. Also wenn der Fisch mit dem Körper auf dem ganzen nassen Unterarm aufliegt und unterstützend am Kopf gehalten wird. 
Punktbelastung vermeiden, somit wird auch die Gefahr innerer Verletzungen verringert. 
Am besten ist aber immer noch im Wasser ohne Kescher abhaken und nicht rausheben.

Auf die Haken gehe ich jetzt nicht ein, sonst komme ich heute gar nicht mehr ins Bett


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

@Bungo, 
schade so etwas sollte mal so in den Angelzeitungen stehen.
Kann man kaum treffender zusammenfassen. 
#6


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieso Denunziant?
> Die organisierten Angler wollen das doch so in Bayern
> 
> Wer also darauf hinweist oder auch Vereine anzeigen würde, die diesem geltenden Recht zuwiderhandeln, unterstützt doch nur den bayrischen VDSF - das werdet ihr doch nicht Denunziantentum nennen wollen, oder?
> ...



|bigeyes



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da die Mehrheit der im VDSF organisierten Angler es ja auch so sieht, dass man nur zum Nahrungserwerb oder wegen der Hege angeln dürfe, find ich es sehr wichtig, dass zuerst mal  innerhalb des VDSF die schwarzen Schafe aussortiert werden, welche versuchen das mittels nicht haltbarer Maßnahmen zu umgehen.
> 
> Dabei sollte man im Interesse der im VDSF organisierten Angler mithelfen....



|kopfkrat

Also ich hoffe mal sehr, daß ich mir den Sarkasmus und Zynismus in Deinem Beitrag nicht bloß einbilde?!?

Was ich hier, als bayrischer Angler, aber unbedingt mal ganz deutlich sagen muß:

Ja ich bin Mitglied in VDSF.
Aber halt nicht freiwillig. 

Leider ist es hier so gut wie ummöglich, irgendwo in der Nähe, regelmäßig, zum Fischen (oder Angeln???) gehen zu können, ohne in einem Verein Mitglied zu sein (und auch den muß man erst mal finden...).
Über meine Vereinsmitgliedschaft bin ich also im VDSF dabei, ob ich will, oder nicht.#c

So geht es den allermeisten:

Mitgehangen#q,
 aber wir fangen...:vik:

Also was sollen wir tun?

Aber Du kannst Dir sicher sein, daß nur wenige diesen Verband freiwillig unterstützen würden!

Und die, so eindeutigen, Worte des Herrn Braun( #d #q   #d #q  #d #q) sind mir, ehrlich gesagt, auch neu!

Da behaupte ich mal, inklusive den Anglern, die das selbst schon immer so praktiziert haben: 
Über 95% der bayrischen Angler würden diese Einstellung mit einem Zweifel an dessen geistigen Leistungsfähigkeit beantworten ...

Die bayrische Sprache kennt für jene Zweifel einige gebräuchliche Redewendungen:
:mDiplomaten fragen "Ja spinnt denn der???", impulsivere Zeitgenossen : "Ham´s dem in´s Hirn g´sch*ssen?"

Ich selbst denke mir meine Teil, und stelle mir den Frage, ob man aufgrund des Namens eines Menschen Rückschlüsse auf seine Gesinnung schließen kann.

Aber, da sich keiner dagegen wehrt, sind wir an der Misere natürlich schon selber Schuld.

Es regt sich aber keiner drüber auf. 

Warum auch?
(Ich wüße sehr viele Gründe...)

:mWir Bayern haben zu unsern "Obrigkeiten" ein ganz entspanntes Verhältnis:
Wir nehmen die gar nicht richtig ernst...

A bisserl Anarchismus ist ein, nicht unbedeutender Teil, der bayrischen Metalität...
Neben der Königstreue, versteht sich!:q

Zur Revolution kommt´s bloß, wenn der Bierpreis steigt.

Mia san nämlich ehrliche Lump´n!
Zechprellerei und Diebstahl gehört nicht zu unserem Brauchtum!
Da kommt also keiner aus...
Und da werd si g´wehrt!
Der Rest ist es gar nicht wert, sich drüber aufzuregen.

Ein waschechter Preuße, der beim Zurücksetzen eines Fisches, auf ein Entnahmegebot hingewiesen wird, würde wohl auf juristische Ausnahmen verweisen und die Rechtmäßigkeit seines Tuns verteidigen.

Ein "Ur-Bayer" in der gleichen Situation würde (selbst als 1er-Jurist) eher so antworten:
:m
"Des is mir wurscht!
Uns wos geht Di des o?
Schau bloß, daß´Di schleichst...!

Rindviech, deppert´s!!!"

Das ist wohl der Grund, warum sich ganz Angel-Deutschland über das bayrische Abknüppelverbot aufregt, während es oft in Bayern gar nicht wahrgenommen wird...

Lange Schreibe, kurzer Sinn:
(Fast) kein bayrischer Angler, der über seinen Verein Zwangsmitglied im VDSF ist, unterstützt die Ansichten des, für diese Gesetzgebung wohl maßgeblichen, Ansichten des Herrn Braun!  

Aber, ich glaube zu verstehen, wass Du meinst...

Und dann hast Du natürlich recht!

Grüße vom 
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



			
				Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:
			
		

> Lange Schreibe, kurzer Sinn:
> (Fast) kein bayrischer Angler, der über seinen Verein Zwangsmitglied im VDSF ist, unterstützt die Ansichten des, für diese Gesetzgebung wohl maßgeblichen, Ansichten des Herrn Braun!


Sorry, doch, das tun sie mehrheitlich eben doch.

Auf Grund unserer Berichterstattung, vielen Treffen mit unterschiedlichsten Anglern vor Ort, Diskussionen und Umfragen bei uns im Forum hatte ich auch den anscheinend falschen Eindruck, dass auch organisierte Angler eher so ticken, wie Du das beschreibst.

Und das ist ja beileibe kein bayrisches Problem per se - am Abknüppelgebot zeigt sich das nur exemplarisch in Bayern. 

Sieh Dir alles rund um die Fusion genannte Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF an - da fällt dann das bisherige Korrektiv weg und die jetzt geltenden Richtlinien des VDSF gelten dann bundesweit für *ALLE!* organisierten Angler - weil dann eben einziger Verband. 

Und weder in DAV noch in VDSF wird trotz vieler Informationen (nicht nur bei uns) etwas gegen diese Fusion genannte Übernahme getan!
Sie wird sogar explizit gefördert und Kritiker aus den eigenen Reihen (in VDSF wie DAV) werden versucht mundtot zu machen - und das alles lassen sich die organisierten Angler gefallen bzw. wollen das ja explizit so.

*Das zeigt ganz klar, dass im Gegensatz zu Deiner Vermutung und meiner bisherigen Meinung die Mehrheit der organisierten Angler in VDSF und DAV das eben genauso will.* 

Sonst würden sie ja bei so existentiell wichtigen Dingen wie einer Übernahme dafür sorgen, dass ihnen wichtige angelpolitische Punkte mit in Satzung und Verschmelzungsvertrag aufgenommen werden, die nicht der bisherigen VDSF-Linie entsprechen. 

Tun sie aber eben nicht.

*Da sie das nicht tun, akzeptieren sie damit klar und mehrheitlich die jetzt geltenden Richtlinien und Ansichten des VDSF nach der Übernahme des DAV als Maßgabe für den dann neuen, einzigen Verband für organisierte Angler in Deutschland.*

Ich muss das akzeptieren!!
Und meine Schlüsse draus ziehen, auch wenn ich ganz andere Ansichten habe!
Und die Blauäugigkeit der organisierten Angler (in VDSF wie DAV), die hier eine historische Chance ungenutzt verstreichen lassen, überhaupt nicht verstehen kann ...

Da diese Organisierten also in der Mehrheit bis jetzt die aktuellen Richtilinien des VDSF stützen und der DAV zahlenmäßig zu klein ist, um da neue Mehrheiten zu schaffen, müssen dann also die organisierten Angler damit leben, dass alle Vereine/Verbandsgliederungen welche Gemeinschafts/Traditions/Hegefischen veranstalten, die Aspekte des vom VDSF verteufelten Wettfischens enthalten, wohl ihre Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren werden können. 

Ebenso wird im Gegensatz zum DAV dann die menschliche Ernährung und Hege als einzig sinnvoller Grund zum Angeln angesehen werden. 

Daraus resultierend werden immer weitere, dann auch alle Angler betreffende gesetzliche Verbote und Einschränkungen kommen.

*Und da ist dann wichtig - im Kampf gegen weitere Verbote und Restriktionen - dass sich zurst mal die ca. 800.000 organisierten Angler an ihre eigenen Richtlinien, Regeln und Verbote halten, die sie ja mehrheitlich für ALLE Angler wollen.*

Denn sie beeinflussen damit ja auch die darüberhinaus weiteren ca. 4,2 Mio. am Angeln interessierter Menschen, denen sie durch Lobbyarbeit versuchen ihre Ansichten vom "richtigen Angeln" aufzudrücken.

*Und da muss dann ein Verband zuerstmal die schwarzen Schafe in den eigenen Reihen bekämpfen und eliminieren, bevor er Forderungen stellen kann, die auch für die anderen  Angler gelten sollen..*

Und da helfen wir dann gerne dabei, dass die organiserten Angler nicht nur ihren mehrheitlichen Willen bekommen, sondern dieser dann auch in den Vereinen und Landesverbänden für die organisierten Angler zuerst mal durchgesetzt werden wird.

Wir haben immer betont, eben für alle Angler da zu sein.

Auf der einen Seite bedeutet das, das wir weiter unsere bekannten angelpolitischen Richtlinien verfolgen werden, die ja leider nur von einer Minderheit der organisierten Angler mitgetragen wird.

Ebenso, dass wir weiter auch nichtorganiserten eine Plattform zur Diskussion und zum einbringen angelpolitischer Ideen bieten.

Und wir werden versuchen, bei kontrovers diskutierten Themen wie dem Abknüppelgebot in Bayern Rechtssicherheit herzustellen, indem wir Ministerien und Behörden dazu befragen werden.

Aber wir sehen natürlich auch die Wünsche der organiserten Angler und helfen auch denen gerne mit, diese wenigstens zuerst einmal in den eigenen Reihen durchzusetzen.

In diesem Sinne muss ich Deine diesbezügliche Frage:


> Also ich hoffe mal sehr, daß ich mir den Sarkasmus und Zynismus in Deinem Beitrag nicht bloß einbilde?!?


beantworten mit:
"Doch, das bildest Du Dir ein"....

Sollte es in der organisierten Anglerschaft zu anderen Entscheidungen, Richtlinien etc. als bisher kommen, werden wir diesen genauso Raum und Geltung bei uns verschaffen.

Wir mussten es eben lernen zu akzeptieren, wenn demokratisch gefällte Entscheidungen die Meinung der Mehrheit der organisierten Angler wiedergibt.

*Dass wir bisher sowohl aus praktischer Erfahrung am Wasser wie aus Diskussionen hier im Forum einen anderen Eindruck von den Mehrheitswünschen bei organisierten Anglern hatten, dafür kann ich mich auch persönlich nur entschuldigen!!!

Wir werden das zukünftig besser berücksichtigen, versprochen!!!*

Beim Küchenkorridor, beim zurücksetzen, beim Wertungsangeln, bei Nachtangelverboten, Setzkescherverboten, etc. pp......


----------



## m4Tze (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

nur weil der karpen ökonomisch nicht zu gebrauchen ist,
ist es kein grund, finde ich ihn nicht zu schonen, angeln ist "unser" hobby
und wir haben auch karpfen angler unter uns 

bin voll dafür 
und btw eh ein C&R fischer


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



m4Tze schrieb:


> nur weil der karpen ökonomisch nicht zu gebrauchen ist,
> ist es kein grund, finde ich ihn nicht zu schonen, angeln ist "unser" hobby
> und wir haben auch karpfen angler unter uns
> 
> ...


 
:q Nur ökonomisch.
Du meinstest aber sicherlich ökologisch.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Bungo schrieb:


> Die Dauer des Drills hat direkte Auswirkungen auf die Mortalität der Fische nach dem releasen. Warum?
> Erst 30-90 Sekunden nach eindringen des Hakens beginnen nachweisbare Stressreaktionen bei den Fischen.
> Dazu gehört die Ausschüttung der Stresshormone Cortisol, Adrenalin, Noradrenalin.
> In der nächsten Phase steigen Glucose und Lactat an.
> ...


 
Genau deshalb propagieren C&R-Karpfenangler wie Matze Koch das Angeln mit starker Geflochtener. Koch angelt laut eigener Angabe mit 25er Geflochtener auf Großkarpfen, um die Drillzeit zu verkürzen.



Bungo schrieb:


> Raubfische mit einem Kiemengriff landen und aus dem Wasser heben.
> 
> Rod Ramsell, einer der Muskiespezialisten schlechthin hat das in einer schönen Ausarbeitung genau beschrieben.
> Stell dir vor dich hebt jemand am Kiefer hoch. Ein Großteil dieser Fische stirbt, auch wenn es die Leute nicht wahrhaben wollen.


 
Ich denke, hier muss man etwas differenzieren und zwischen Kiemengriff und Landung mit dem Lip Grip unterscheiden.

Der Lip Grip gehört meiner Meinung nach aus den von Dir aufgeführten Gründen verboten. Hab selbst schon erlebt, wie Leute beim Anlanden mit dem Teil dem Hecht das Rückgrat gebrochen haben.

Der Kiemengriff ist hingegen die schonendste Art, einen Hecht bis ca. 3kg zu landen. Größere Hechte gehören in den Kescher.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auf Grund unserer Berichterstattung, vielen Treffen mit unterschiedlichsten Anglern vor Ort, Diskussionen und Umfragen bei uns im Forum hatte ich auch den anscheinend falschen Eindruck, dass auch organisierte Angler eher so ticken, wie Du das beschreibst.


 
Wir schweifen hier zwar gerade von Thema Küchenkorridor etwas ab, aber das ist ok.

Ich kann das nur aus meinem anglerischen Umfeld beschreiben, wie die Mehrheit die Themen sieht:

Wir bringen hier Junganglern bei, dass Ziel des Angelns der Schutz ökologisch wertvoller Lebensräume für Fische und das Heranziehen und Fangen hochwertigen Fisches zum Verzehr ist. Wir vermitteln, dass Fischfang zum Spaß gegen den Tierschutz verstößt.

Aus diesen Beweggründen ergeben ergeben sich für mich persönlich einige Positionen:
- Küchenkorridore ausschließlich für den Schutz von Laichfischen
- kein gezieltes Angeln auf Fische, die man nicht verwerten will
- keine Entnahme von Beifang, den man nicht verwerten will, es sei denn aus hegerischen Gründen 

Es gibt sicher Vereine, die diese Positionen nicht teilen. Die müssen dann halt konsequent aus dem VDSF austreten und für den entsprechenden rechtlichen Rahmen kämpfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> Es gibt sicher Vereine, die diese Positionen nicht teilen. Die müssen dann halt konsequent aus dem VDSF austreten und für den entsprechenden rechtlichen Rahmen kämpfen.


So isses, oder im VDSF für Mehrheiten kämpfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

PS:
Deine persönlichen Gründe oder Motivationen spielen keine Rolle!!

Es gibt klare und eindeutige Mehrheiten. 
Speziell wenns darum geht:


> Aus diesen Beweggründen ergeben ergeben sich für mich persönlich einige Positionen:
> - ...........
> - .........l
> *- keine Entnahme von Beifang, den man nicht verwerten will, es sei denn aus hegerischen Gründen*



Hier ist der VDSF-Verband in Bayern glasklar:
Entnahme jedes nicht geschonten Fisches!!

Wer nicht jeden Fisch (auch "Beifang") verwerten kann, darf schon nicht anfangen zu  angeln.

Siehe klare Aussage dazu des Präsidenten Braun.

Daran muss sich dann jeder im VDSF-Bayern organisierte Verein und Angler entweder halten oder diese Vorgabe der Mehrheit eben verbandsintern durch neue Mehrheiten ändern oder austreten..


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

PPS:
@ krickfan:
Wie wenig Deine persönliche Meinung da zählt, kannst Du auch an den Bußgeldbestimmungen der AVBayFiG (vom 3. Juni 2010 (GVBl S. 279, berichtigt S. 309)) sehen, nicht nur an Gesetz oder  AVBayFiG selber.

Da ist nicht die Rede von Beifang, selber entscheiden oder ähnliches beim zurücksetzen - zurücksetzen darfst Du nur geschonte Fische in Bayern, ALLE anderen sind eben abzuschlagen...

Da heisst es eindeutig und glasklar:
*Bußgeldvorschriften,
Übergangs- und Schlussbestimmungen
§ 32
Ordnungswidrigkeiten*
Nach Art. 77 Abs. 1 Nr. 4 BayFiG kann mit Geldbuße belegt werden, wer vorsätzlich oder fahrlässig...
..
..
..
d) unter Einhaltung der festgesetzten Fangbeschränkungen gefangene Fische oder gefangene Fische ohne Fangbeschränkung wieder aussetzt


----------



## kxxxkfxx (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PPS:
> @ krickfan:
> Wie wenig Deine persönliche Meinung da zählt, kannst Du auch an den Bußgeldbestimmungen der AVBayFiG (vom 3. Juni 2010 (GVBl S. 279, berichtigt S. 309)) sehen, nicht nur an Gesetz oder AVBayFiG selber.
> 
> ...


 
d) wird doch ganz klar vom Tierschutzgesetz ausgehebelt, wenn es sich um unbeabsichtigten Beifang handelt, den der Angler nicht verwerten kann oder will.

Beispiel:
Ich fange beim Aal-Angeln ein kleines Rotauge und schlage es entsprechend der Festlegung in der Ausführungsverordnung ab. Zu Hause werfe ich es mangels Verwertbarkeit auf den Komposthaufen. Ein Tierschützer sieht das und zeigt mich wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz (kein vernünftiger Tötungsgrund) an. Das Gericht verurteilt mich.

Ich habe also ein Landesgesetz eingehalten, aber gegen ein Bundesgesetz verstoßen. In dieser Situation steht Bundesrecht über Landesrecht.

Schau Dir z.B. mal Artikel 21 der Hessischen Verfassung an:
"(1) Ist jemand einer strafbaren Handlung für schuldig befunden worden, so können ihm auf Grund der Strafgesetze durch richterliches Urteil die Freiheit und die bürgerlichen Ehrenrechte entzogen oder beschränkt werden.* Bei besonders schweren Verbrechen kann er zum Tode verurteilt werden.*"

Interessiert aber niemanden, weil die Todesstrafe auf Bundesebene verboten ist.



Noch ein Beispiel: Die Bayerische Fischereiprüfung 2012
Verantwortlich: Bayerische Landesanstalt für Landwirtschaft - Institut für Fischerei 

Dieses Institut erstellt die Fragen und Antworten sicher in Übereinstimmung mit den Landesgesetzen.

*Frage 5.185: Darf ein Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund getötet werden?*
*Antwort: nein*

Wie passt das mit d) zusammen? Überhaupt nicht.

Es ist schräg, dass Landesgesetze und Bundesgesetze sich offensichtlich widersprechen dürfen, ohne dass die Landesgesetze angepasst werden, aber offensichtlich eine Tatsache. Nur ist in solchen Fällen auch klar, was gilt: Das Bundesrecht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> Es ist schräg, dass Landesgesetze und Bundesgesetze sich offensichtlich widersprechen dürfen, ohne dass die Landesgesetze angepasst werden, aber offensichtlich eine Tatsache. Nur ist in solchen Fällen auch klar, was gilt: Das Bundesrecht.


Das ist falsch.
Es gilt zuerst das Landesrecht.
Nach diesem kannst du angezeigt werden, wenn Du einen Fisch zurücksetzt.

Und wirst dann verlieren, weil das Landesgesetz eindeutig und klar ist.

Und müsstest das vor das Verfassungsgericht ziehen, um die Rechtmäßigkeit des Landesgesetzes überprüfen zu lassen - Zulassung und Ausgang ungewiss...

Wer also Anglern in Bayern sagt, sie könnten Fische zurücksetzen, setzt sie damit höchsten Rechtsunsicherheiten und Risiken aus, die nur in langwierigen Musterprozessen geklärt werden können.

Zudem unterstützt der VDSF-Bayern und die Mehrzahl der da organisierten Angler ja dieses Landesgesetz genau so, wie es tierschutzwidrig nunmal zu sein scheint. 

Und daran hast Du Dich als im VDSF organisierter Angler dann eh zu halten - unabhängig von Gesetzen. 

Aber ich hoffe, wir werden dazu bald Aussagen vom bayrischen Ministerium kriegen..

Die müssten das ja wissen...


----------



## kxxxkfxx (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist falsch.
> Es gilt zuerst das Landesrecht.
> Nach diesem kannst du angezeigt werden, wenn Du einen Fisch zurücksetzt.
> 
> Und wirst dann verlieren, weil das Landesgesetz eindeutig und klar ist.


 
Guckst Du hier:
http://www.lexexakt.de/glossar/bundesrechtbrichtlandesrecht.php

Zitat:
"Mit "Bundesrecht bricht Landesrecht" wird der in _Art. 31 GG_ festgelegte Grundsatz bezeichnet, dass im Fall eines Widerspruchs zwischen einer Norm des Landesrechts und einer Norm des Bundesrechts, die Regelung des Bundesrechts Vorrang hat."


----------



## kxxxkfxx (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zudem unterstützt der VDSF-Bayern und die Mehrzahl der da organisierten Angler ja dieses Landesgesetz genau so, wie es tierschutzwidrig nunmal zu sein scheint.
> 
> *Und daran hast Du Dich als im VDSF organisierter Angler dann eh zu halten - unabhängig von Gesetzen.*


 
Mit solchen Statements machst Du Dich nun aber wirklich lächerlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> "Mit "Bundesrecht bricht Landesrecht" wird der in Art. 31 GG festgelegte Grundsatz bezeichnet, dass im Fall eines Widerspruchs zwischen einer Norm des Landesrechts und einer Norm des Bundesrechts, die Regelung des Bundesrechts Vorrang hat."



Ja, aber das musst Du ja erst einklagen und durchsetzen.

Und die Bayern haben sich ja noch nie so von Bundesgesezen beeinflussen lassen (waren meines Wissens nach dem 2. Weltkrieg die einzigen, die gegen unser freiheitlich-demokratisches Grundgesetz stimmten).

Du wirst nach Landesgesetz angeklagt, schuldig gesprochen und musst dann bei weiterführenden Gerichten Dein (vermeintliches) Recht erst erstreiten.

Viel Spass dabei....

Und wie gesagt, abseits rechtlicher Regelungen unterstützt die Mehrzahl der im VDSF in Bayern organisierten Angler dieses Landesgesetz ja auch - sonst würde der Verband ja dagegen kämpfen statt es gutzuheissen ..

Und der Landesverband müsste also zumindest jeden angeschlossenen Verein, der versucht diese Regelungen zu umgehen sowie jeden Angler, der trotzdem (Recht hin oder her) Fische zurücksetzt, sanktionieren oder rauswerfen.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und müsste so zumindest jeden angeschlossenen Verein sowie jeden Angler, der trotzdem (Recht hin oder her) Fische zurücksetzt, sanktionieren oder rauswerfen.


 
Um dann eine Klage wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz am Hals zu haben? Die sind nicht blöd.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> Um dann eine Klage wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz am Hals zu haben? Die sind nicht blöd


Du behauptest also, der bayrische VDSF handelt bewusst gegen das geltende TSG?
;-))

Achja, wenn Du so überzeugt bist, dass das alles rechtlich so einfach wäre, empfehle ich Dir eine Selbstzanzeige beim zurücksetzen eines für Dich nicht verwertbaren Fisches aus bayrischen Gewässern, um das gerichtlich in einem Mustzerprozess feststellen zu lassen ;-))

Da Du eh meinst zu gewinnen, ist auch das finanzielle Risiko für Dich ja gleich null....

Damit würdest Du dann Rechtssicherheit schaffen und es bräuchte niemand mehr spekulieren..


PS:
Unsere Anwälte, die wir wegen solcher Dinge fragen, sehen das allerdings anders als Du - warum auch immer. 
Ich bin kein Jurist..

;-))


----------



## gründler (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Um dann eine Klage wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz am Hals zu haben? Die sind nicht blöd.


 

Ohne das ich es jemand wünsche egal wo er Angelt.

Aber das wird nicht mehr lange dauern und wir werden genau davon hören.bezw.es wird irgendwas in dieser richtung kommen.

So heiß wie zur zeit gewisse themen in etlichen foren ....gekocht werden,ist es nur noch ne frage der Zeit bis das thema eröffnet wird = Angler/Verein in Bayern Angezeigt........Neue C&R Anzeigen usw usw.

Zu Bayern:
Man muss nicht denken nur weil die blöden Preussen sich da oben gegenseitig Anzeigen wird uns hier unten schon nix passieren (Die Geister die ich rief).

Und je mehr darüber gekocht wird,hier wie auch draussen, desto größer die gefahr das es irgendwann mal Peng macht.

Aber vieleicht muss es erst soweit kommen.......

Nachtrag: Besonders wenn man hier und da noch gewisse Schlagwörter in texte einbaut,dann googelt Onkel Heini..... mal wieder aus langeweile rum und findet frisches Brandheißes Material,was Anglern mal wieder Stöcker zwischen die Beine wirft.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> Und je mehr darüber gekocht wird,hier wie auch draussen, desto größer die gefahr das es irgendwann mal Peng macht.


Wieso Gefahr?
Die Mehrheit der organisierten Angler in Bayern unterstützt doch ihren Verband bei diesen Ansichten.
Das müsste denen dann nur recht sein, wenn solche - in deren Augen - schwarze Schafe dann auch sanktioniert werden. 
Solche, die Fische zurücksetzen, obwohl sie auf Grund Größe/Schonzeitregelungen abgekloppt werden müssten...

Oder wenn Vereine versuchen, durch Bestimmungen (Karpfenküchenkorridor z. B.) diese Regelung auszuhebeln. 

Mich wundert da halt nur, dass der Verband nicht gegen solche "schwarzen Schafe" in den eigenen Reihen zuerst mal vorgeht,....


----------



## gründler (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieso Gefahr? Die Mehrheit der organisierten Angler in Bayern unterstützt doch ihren Verband bei diesen Ansichten.
> Das müsste denen dann nur recht sein, wenn solche - in deren Augen - schwarze Schafe dann auch sanktioniert werden, die Fische zurücksetzen, obwohl sie auf Grund Größe/Schomezitrergelungen abgekloppt werdenb müssten...
> 
> Oder wenn Vereine versuchen, durch Bestimmungen (Karpfenküchenkorridor z. B.) diese Regelung auszuhebeln.
> ...


 
.....wie gesagt dauert bestimmt nicht mehr lange,jeder von uns kennt doch Angler.Ist wie mit nen großen gefangenen Fisch,der rennt auch erstmal durch die halbe Anglerschaft,oder nen Spot der bekannt wird.Jahre lang kam keiner daher und ich konnte alleine gute fische fangen,und nun stehen jeden tag 10 Mann da.... 

Und das hier nicht nur Angler lesen ist wohl auch klar.

Aber vieleicht hat thomas recht und sie müssen es erst selber merken.

Wie auch immer....wird Zeit das Sommer wird. 

|wavey:


----------



## kxxxkfxx (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wieso Gefahr?
> Die Mehrheit der organisierten Angler in Bayern unterstützt doch ihren Verband bei diesen Ansichten.
> Das müsste denen dann nur recht sein, wenn solche - in deren Augen - schwarze Schafe dann auch sanktioniert werden.
> Solche, die Fische zurücksetzen, obwohl sie auf Grund Größe/Schonzeitregelungen abgekloppt werden müssten...
> ...


 
Das Zurücksetzen von nicht verwertbarem, zufälligem Beifang hat rechtlich gesehen nicht mit dem Thema Küchenkorridor zu tun.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass Küchenkorridore für Karpfen von den verantwortlichen Stellen sehr kritisch begutachtet und selektiv dagegen vorgegangen wird. Hier gilt das Landesrecht und die Sache hat nichts mit dem Tierschutz zu tun.

Die Sache mit dem unbeabsichtigten Beifang ist ungleich komplizierter. Hat der Angler keine Verwertungsmöglichkeit für den unbeabsichtigten Fang, darf er den Fisch entsprechend des Tierschutzrechts nicht töten. Damit verstößt er aber gegen das geltende Landesrecht. Egal, was er also tut, er verstößt immer gegen ein geltendes Gesetz. 

Aber so wie ich Dich verstanden habe, läuft ja hierzu eine Anfrage beim zuständigen Ministerium. Ich hoffe, dass ganz präzise zu diesem Sachverhalt eine Antwort zurückkommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden:
In Bayern *DARF* laut Gesetzgeber und VDSF-Landesverband nur angeln gehen, wer auch jeden gefangenen Fisch *VERWERTEN KANN.*

Wer nicht jeden gefangenen Fisch verwerten *KANN; DARF GAR NICHT ERST *angeln gehen..

Damit umgehen Gesetzgeber und Verband die von Dir genannte Hürde laut TSG ganz einfach..


----------



## kxxxkfxx (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



gründler schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Besonders wenn man hier und da noch gewisse Schlagwörter in texte einbaut,dann googelt Onkel Heini..... mal wieder aus langeweile rum und findet frisches Brandheißes Material,was Anglern mal wieder Stöcker zwischen die Beine wirft.


 
Ich bin der Überzeugung, dass es nie die Intention des Bayerischen Fischereigesetzes war, dass alle gefangenen Fische getötet werden müssen. Leute wie Herr Braun sind intelligente Menschen mit einem gesunden Bezug zur Natur.

Es ging immer um absichtliches C&R, was ich auch ablehne.

Dass dies aus der Formulierung in der Ausführungsverordnung zum Fischereigesetz so nicht rüberkommt, ist ein handwerklicher Fehler, den es zu korrigieren gilt. Schleswig-Holstein hat doch mittlerweile vorgemacht, wie eine Formulierung, die sich gegen absichtliches C&R wendet, aussehen kann.

Mal im Ernst: Wer glaubt ernsthaft, dass DVSF oder wer auch immer zum Ziel haben, dass der Angler seine neben den fetten Brassen, die im Räucherofen landen, gefangenen Barben und Lauben absticht und zu Hause in den Müll wirft? Garantiert niemand will das Gesetz so interpretiert wissen. Wir sind doch nicht krank im Kopf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> Wir sind doch nicht krank im Kopf.


Rhetorische Frage, oder??

Nochmal die rechtliche Lage in Bayern, laut Gesetz, Verordnung, Bußgeldkatalog und Herrn Braun eindeutig und glasklar:
In Bayern *DARF* laut Gesetzgeber und VDSF-Landesverband nur angeln gehen, wer auch jeden gefangenen Fisch *VERWERTEN KANN*.

Wer nicht jeden gefangenen Fisch verwerten *KANN; DARF GAR NICHT ERST* angeln gehen..


----------



## kxxxkfxx (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du hast es immer noch nicht verstanden:
> In Bayern *DARF* laut Gesetzgeber und VDSF-Landesverband nur angeln gehen, wer auch jeden gefangenen Fisch *VERWERTEN KANN.*
> 
> Wer nicht jeden gefangenen Fisch verwerten *KANN; DARF GAR NICHT ERST *angeln gehen..
> ...


 
Ich sehe ja ein, dass Dir solche Polemik Spaß macht, für eine ernsthafte Diskussion hilft das aber nicht weiter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Das ist die klare Rechtslage in Bayern und hat nichts mit Polemik zu tun - nur wird sie noch nicht (überall) in Bayern durchgesetzt.


PS:
Ich rate Dir immer noch zur Selbstanzeige, wenn Du da so überzeugt bist, dass ich da falsch liege  .. 
;,-))


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Hat der Angler keine Verwertungsmöglichkeit für den unbeabsichtigten Fang, darf er den Fisch entsprechend des Tierschutzrechts nicht töten. Damit verstößt er aber gegen das geltende Landesrecht. Egal, was er also tut, er verstößt immer gegen ein geltendes Gesetz.



Du siehst das immer noch falsch bzw. denkst nicht zu Ende.

Laut meiner damaligen Anfrage bei Staatsministerium kollidiert die Entnahmepflicht nicht automatisch mit dem Tierschutzgesetz.

Der Gesetzgeber steht auf dem Standpunkt, dass grundsätzlich jeder Fisch in Deutschen Gewässern verwertbar ist. Das ist nicht mal falsch.
*
Ergo darf nur angeln, wer sowohl den Willen als auch die Möglichkeit hat, jeden Fisch einer Verwertung zuzuführen.*

Da Du als Angler die Fischereigesetze zu kennen hast, musst Du dich vor dem Angeln fragen, ob Du jeden gefangenen und nicht geschützten Fisch verwerten kannst und willst. Auch irrtümlich gefangene, nicht geschonte Arten.

Beantwortest Du das mit "Nein", verstößt *Du* gegen das Tierschutzgesetz wenn Du trotzdem angelst. 

Beantwortest Du das mit "Ja" stellt sich das Problem nicht. 

Jetzt klar ?

Weiter gibt der Gesetzgeber dem Hegepflichtigen die Möglichkeit, Schutzmaßnahmen über das gesetzliche Maß hinaus festzulegen. Die müssen aber begründet sein und genehmigt werden. 
Wenn also ein Verein will, dass Rotaugen zurückgesetzt werden dürfen, dann muss er den Schutz dieser bei der zuständigen Fischereibehörde beantragen. Kann er die hegerische Notwendigkeit nachweisen, darf er bestimmen, dass Rotaugen in seinem Gewässer zurückgesetzt werden *müssen.

*Bestimmt der Hegepflichtige, dass gewisse Arten oder Größen zurückgesetzt werden müssen, ohnedie dazu notwendige Genehmigung der Behörde zu haben, macht sich der Hegepflichtige mit einem Verstoß gegen das Fischereigesetz strafbar, nicht der jeweilige Angler, der einen Fisch nach Maßgabe der Gewässerordnung zurücksetzt. 

Fakt ist, dass entweder und/oder der Fisch, der Angler oder der Hegepflichtige gekniffen ist. In keinem Fall der Gesetzgeber. 

Das haben die Bayerischen Angler und Vereine m.M. nach vielfach überhaupt noch nicht begriffen und darum wurde das Gesetz teilweise sogar als Selbstbestimmungsgesetz bejubelt. 

Das einzige was strittig ist, ist ob man dem Angler den Verwertungswillen per Gesetz derart aufzwingen kann, dass er diesen schon vor einem möglichen Fang bejahen, oder eben auf das Recht zu angeln verzichten muss.

Das ist aber wieder eine ganz andere juistische Schublade.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> krickfan schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oder doch nicht so rhetorisch angesichts dessen:


			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Das haben die Bayerischen Angler und Vereine m.M. nach vielfach überhaupt noch nicht begriffen und darum wurde das Gesetz teilweise sogar als Selbstbestimmungsgesetz bejubelt.



Ich weiss es wirklich nicht..

#c#c#c


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Dass dies aus der Formulierung in der Ausführungsverordnung zum Fischereigesetz so nicht rüberkommt, ist ein handwerklicher Fehler, den es zu korrigieren gilt. Schleswig-Holstein hat doch mittlerweile vorgemacht, wie eine Formulierung, die sich gegen absichtliches C&R wendet, aussehen kann.



Und auch das wurde besprochen. Der Bayerische Gesetzgeber lehnt die Formulierung wie in SH konsequent ab, weil man damit C&R eben *nicht* verhindern kann.

Nur ein strunzdoofer Angler, der offen zugibt C&R zu betreiben und das wohlmöglich auch noch mit Fotos oder Maßen belegt, kann in SH Probleme bekommen.

Und genau dieses Schlupfloch wollte man in Bayern erklärtermaßen ganz bewusst schließen.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du siehst das immer noch falsch bzw. denkst nicht zu Ende.
> 
> Laut meiner damaligen Anfrage bei Staatsministerium kollidiert die Entnahmepflicht nicht automatisch mit dem Tierschutzgesetz.
> 
> ...


 
Letzter Beitrag meinerseits. Wir kommen hier nie zu Konsens. Warten wir einfach auf Antwort seitens des Ministeriums.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> *Letzter Beitrag meinerseits*. Wir kommen hier nie zu Konsens. Warten wir einfach auf Antwort seitens des Ministeriums.



Hatten wir das nicht schonmal:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3542807#post3542807
:q:q:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Letzter Beitrag meinerseits. Wir kommen hier nie zu Konsens. Warten wir einfach auf Antwort seitens des Ministeriums.




Dazu gibt es keine Antwort, denn die Frage haben wir nicht gestellt, da sie mit dem Interview mit Herrn Braun bereits ausführlich und abschließend besprochen wurde.


----------



## m4Tze (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> :q Nur ökonomisch.
> Du meinstest aber sicherlich ökologisch.




merci xD


----------



## kxxxkfxx (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hatten wir das nicht schonmal:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3542807#post3542807
> :q:q:q


 
Ich glaube, wir haben uns in den letzten Posts nicht primär zum Küchenkorridor ausgetauscht. Der ist für mich erledigt.

Es sei denn, jemand bringt wieder was interessantes auf ...


----------



## kxxxkfxx (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dazu gibt es keine Antwort, denn die Frage haben wir nicht gestellt, da sie mit dem Interview mit Herrn Braun bereits ausführlich und abschließend besprochen wurde.


 
Und was meint Thomas dann damit:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber ich hoffe, wir werden dazu bald Aussagen vom bayrischen Ministerium kriegen..
> 
> Die müssten das ja wissen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Na die Fragen zu Küchenkorridoren und der Möglichkeit, Fische zurückzusetzen, die laut Fangbegrenzung entnommen werden dürfen.

Wenn es hier legale und behördlich abgesegnete Ausnahmen gibt, sollten das doch alle wissen.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Na die Fragen zu Küchenkorridoren und der Möglichkeit, Fische zurückzusetzen, die laut Fangbegrenzung entnommen werden dürfen.
> 
> Wenn es hier legale und behördlich abgesegnete Ausnahmen gibt, sollten das doch alle wissen.


 
Macht Sinn. 

Trotzdem schade, dass nicht auch gleich mal nachgehakt wurde, wie das Ministerium die Rechtslage bzgl. des Zurücksetzens von nicht beabsichtigtem Beifang, bei dem der Angler für sich keine Verwertungsmöglichkeit erkennt, sieht, gerade unter Hinweis auf das Tötungsverbot ohne Verwertungsabsicht im Tierschutzgesetz.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Trotzdem schade, dass nicht auch gleich mal nachgehakt wurde, wie das Ministerium die Rechtslage bzgl. des Zurücksetzens von nicht beabsichtigtem Beifang, bei dem der Angler für sich keine Verwertungsmöglichkeit erkennt, sieht, gerade unter Hinweis auf das Tötungsverbot ohne Verwertungsabsicht im Tierschutzgesetz.




Sag mal, willst Du mich veräppeln ? 

Ich habe doch mehrfach geschrieben, wie sich Herr Braun und seine (damalige) Behörde dazu stellt.

Du darfst nicht angeln, wenn Du nicht jeden nicht geschonten Fisch verwerten kannst.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sag mal, willst Du mich veräppeln ?
> 
> Ich habe doch mehrfach geschrieben, wie sich Herr Braun und seine (damalige) Behörde dazu stellt.
> 
> Du darfst nicht angeln, wenn Du nicht jeden nicht geschonten Fisch verwerten kannst.


 
Ich will wissen, wie das mit dem Tierschutzgesetz zusammenpasst. Dazu sagt er nämlich nichts. Und wenn der Angler nach dem Fang feststellt, dass er das, was am Haken hängt, nicht verwerten kann (z.B. ein 10cm Barsch), möchte ich eine Antwort haben, was er dann zu tun hat.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Ich will wissen, wie das mit dem  Tierschutzgesetz zusammenpasst. Dazu sagt er nämlich nichts. Und wenn  der Angler nach dem Fang feststellt, dass er das, was am Haken hängt,  nicht verwerten kann (z.B. ein 10cm Barsch), möchte ich eine Antwort  haben, was er dann zu tun hat.









Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du siehst das immer noch falsch bzw. denkst nicht zu Ende.
> 
> Laut meiner damaligen Anfrage bei Staatsministerium kollidiert die Entnahmepflicht nicht automatisch mit dem Tierschutzgesetz.
> 
> ...





Soll ich das in eine Dir geläufige Sprache übersetzen ?


----------



## kxxxkfxx (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Soll ich das in eine Dir geläufige Sprache übersetzen ?


 
Ich möchte eine offizielle Aussage vom Staatsministerium dazu. Falls Du die vorliegen hast, stelle das entsprechende Dokument bitte zur Verfügung. Nur so kann man ggf. Schritte einleiten.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Rubberduck schrieb:


> Der Haken an der bayerischen Regelung ist eben, dass diese Entscheidung bereits vor Beginn des Angelns fest steht. Für viele Angler erscheint natürlich widersinnig, dass man sich schon bevor der Köder im Wasser ist für die Entnahme und Verwertung eines noch längst nicht gefangenen Fischs entschieden hat. Für den Juristen hat er diese Absicht dann evtl. durch konkludentes Handeln kund getan.


 
Was wäre dann das juristisch korrekte Verhalten, wenn ich zu meinem Erstaunen im Karpfenteich eine kleine Brasse gehakt habe und feststelle, dass meine Familie diese wohl eher nicht zum Abendessen verspeisen will? 

Diese Antwort muss das Ministerium geben. 

Ich verstehe schon, dass man sich dort bedeckt hält, denn einerseits will man nichts sagen, was C&R Tür und Tor öffnet, andererseits nichts völlig Abwegiges, was weder der Realität noch der Waidgerechtigkeit entspricht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Er wills nicht begreifen - ich fass es echt nicht mehr...!!

Du darfst nicht "nur" eine bestimmte Art angeln und verwerten wollen.

*Du darfst eigentlich NUR dann angeln in Bayern, wenn Du JEDEN gefangenen Fisch - auch den zufällig gefangenen Minibrassen - verwerten kannst.*

Denn davon gehen Gesetzgeber, Ministerium und Behörden aus, dass jeder Fisch grundsätzlich verwertbar ist.

Damit ist der Gesetzgeber, das Ministerium und alle Behörden aus dem Schneider..

*Du darfst eigentlich NICHT ANGELN in Bayern, wenn Du NICHT JEDEN FISCH verwerten kannst, der nicht explizit geschützt ist.*

Und damit gibts auch mit dem Tierschutz kein Problem, weil Du gar nicht angeln darfst in Bayern, *wenn Du eigentlich nicht verwerten kannst - ALLES!!!*

Und wenn Du nicht verwerten kannst, musst Du trotzdem abknüppeln, dann aus angeblichen "Hegegründen" - und dann kannst Du die Fische tierschutzgerecht auch in die Tonne kloppen,...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Und auch nochmal für Dich, *DAS IST OFFIZIELL VOM MINISTERIUM!!*
Hast Du das Interview überhaupt schon mal gelesen, da steht das alles drin, den Link habe ich Dir mindestens schon zwei- oder dreimal hier reingestellt.

*Mit Herrn Manfred Braun als den für Fischereirecht zuständigen Referatsleiter des 
Bayerischen Staatsministeriums für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten!!!! *

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032




			
				Teilantwort auf Frage 4 schrieb:
			
		

> Herr Braun: Der Verzicht auf Fangbeschränkungen bringt zum Ausdruck, dass gefangene Fische der betreffenden Art ohne Gefahr für den Bestand entnommen werden können. Die Entnahme dient grundsätzlich dem Hegeziel und damit einem vernünftigen Grund im Sinn des Tierschutzgesetzes





			
				Frage 5 schrieb:
			
		

> Redaktion:
> Ist es richtig, dass der §11 voraussetzt, dass jeder Angler für jeden gefangenen und nicht geschützten Fisch immer eine Verwertungsmöglichkeit hat? Das also der persönliche und auf das Individuum bezogene Verwertungswille des Anglers keinerlei Rolle spielt, sondern dieser sich um eine Verwertungsmöglichkeit unabdingbar zu kümmern hat?
> 
> Herr Braun:
> Die Antwort ergibt sich im Wesentlichen bereits aus der Beantwortung von Frage 4. Ergänzend ist darauf hinzuweisen, dass eine sinnvolle Verwertungsmöglichkeit selbstverständlich zu nutzen ist.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Ich möchte eine offizielle Aussage vom Staatsministerium dazu. Falls Du die vorliegen hast, stelle das entsprechende Dokument bitte zur Verfügung. Nur so kann man ggf. Schritte einleiten.




Hier

Poststelle@stmelf.bayern.de

kannst Du die selber fragen.


----------



## feko (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Er wills nicht begreifen - ich fass es echt nicht mehr...!!
> 
> Du darfst nicht "nur" eine bestimmte Art angeln und verwerten wollen.
> 
> ...


 
Och,ich sollte umziehen...,denn ich haue alles tot,aus natürlich hegerischen Gründen was mir an den Haken geht


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass ein allgemeines abknüppeln eben nichts mit Hege zu tun hat - so wie alle andern Bundesländer das bis jetzt auch sehen.

Ich werde auch dafür kämpfen, dass das nicht in anderen Bundesländern kommt.

Aber ich muss und werde es respektieren, wenn das die Mehrzahl der im VDSF-Bayern organisierten Fischer das wie der bayrische Gesetzgeber eben anders sehen und das Abknüppelgebot "aus Hegegründen" eben in Bayern an ihren VDSF-Gewässern so wollen - sollen sie haben.

Warum sie aber Angler auch damit drangsalieren wollen, die das wie alle andern Gesetzgeber in allen anderen Bundesländern anders sehen, das erschliesst sich mir nicht..


----------



## kxxxkfxx (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und auch nochmal für Dich, *DAS IST OFFIZIELL VOM MINISTERIUM!!*
> Hast Du das Interview überhaupt schon mal gelesen, da steht das alles drin, den Link habe ich Dir mindestens schon zwei- oder dreimal hier reingestellt.
> 
> *Mit Herrn Manfred Braun als den für Fischereirecht zuständigen Referatsleiter des
> ...



Das Interview kenne ich in- und auswendig. Ich hätte folgende Passage aber gern nochmal offiziell vom Ministerium bestätigt:

_Herr Braun: "Der Verzicht auf Fangbeschränkungen bringt zum Ausdruck,  dass gefangene Fische der betreffenden Art ohne Gefahr für den Bestand  entnommen werden können. Die Entnahme dient grundsätzlich dem Hegeziel  und damit einem vernünftigen Grund im Sinn des Tierschutzgesetzes"_

Das bedeutet nämlich, dass es mit dem Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar ist, am Tag 50 bei uns nicht geschützte Barben zu fangen, abzuschlagen und auf den Misthaufen zu werfen. 
Oder 500 Lauben. Oder ...

Das würde ich dann doch gern bei geeigneten Instanzen zur Diskussion stellen ...

Ich denke, was Braun meinte ist, dass eine Hegeentnahme bei Überbeständen allein (wie z.B. beim Hegeangeln auf Brassen im See) ein hinreichender Grund zur Entnahme ist und niemand die 20er Brassen essen muss. Gesagt hat er allerdings was anderes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> Ich hätte folgende Passage aber gern nochmal offiziell vom Ministerium bestätigt:



Wann raffst Dus denn endlich:
*Das ist offiziell vom Ministerium!!!*

Davon ab:
Die Kontakadresse zum nachfragen hat Dir Ralle schon gegeben, die Adresse von Herrn Braun als jetzigem VDSF-Bayern Präsidenten kannst Du leicht über deren Seite kriegen..

Und wenn Dir persönlich dann die Antwort wieder nicht passt, wen willste dann fragen 
Seehofer?
Merkel?
Den Papst?

Mannmannman....




> Das bedeutet nämlich, dass es mit dem Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar ist, am Tag 50 bei uns nicht geschützte Barben zu fangen, abzuschlagen und auf den Misthaufen zu werfen.
> Oder 500 Lauben. Oder ...


So sieht es der Gesetzgeber in Bayern, so will es die Mehrzahl der im VDSF-Bayern  organisierten Fischer, ja genau...

Ich brauchte auch meine Zeit um das glauben zu können, so ist es aber leider nun mal..




			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> krickfan schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oder doch nicht so rhetorisch?????


----------



## kxxxkfxx (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wenn Dir persönlich dann die Antwort wieder nicht passt, wen willste dann fragen
> Seehofer?



Seehofer durfte ich zum Thema Gesundheitskarte beraten und habe ihn vor ca. 3 Jahren beim Kaffee tatsächlich nach seiner Meinung gefragt. Er antwortete sinngemäß: "Wir Bayern sind Naturfreunde und werden das dementsprechend interpretieren."


----------



## kxxxkfxx (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> krickfan schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das bedeutet nämlich, dass es mit dem Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar ist, am  Tag 50 bei uns nicht geschützte Barben zu fangen, abzuschlagen und auf  den Misthaufen zu werfen.
> ...



Aber genau da wird es doch interessant, wenn ich das Lemgo-Urteil lese:

"Abgesehen davon dass das Gericht nach den Ausführungen des Sachverständigen vollständig davon überzeugt ist, dass der auf dem Lichtbild abgebildete Fisch lebt, hätte sich der Angeklagte, *wenn der Fisch tot wäre, ebenfalls eines Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz §17 strafbar gemacht*. *Der Angeklagte hätte in diesem Fall nämlich ohne vernünftigen Grund entweder ein Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund getötet* oder es elendig verenden lassen."

(Die seltsame Formulierung des letzten Satzes steht tatsächlich so drin).

In Lemgo ist selbst die Tötung eines einzelnen Karpfens ohne Verwertungsabsicht eine Straftat laut Tierschutzgesetz und in Bayern darf ich eine ganze Batterie Fische ohne Verwertungsabsicht töten, wenn sie nicht geschützt sind?

Da passt was nicht.


----------



## Zusser (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Das bedeutet nämlich, dass es mit dem Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar ist, am Tag 50 bei uns nicht geschützte Barben zu fangen, abzuschlagen und auf den Misthaufen zu werfen.
> Oder 500 Lauben. Oder ...


Dann sollte euer Verein in der Gewässerordnung ein Limit von 3 oder 10 oder x pro Tag / Woche /Jahr maximal zu entnehmende Fische festlegen.
Schon ist das Problem gelöst.

Auf was hast du eigentlich geangelt, als du die unerwünschten Barben gefangen hast? 
Wenn _ich_ Barben fange, dann meistens dann, wenn ich auf Weißfische gehe. Was Wunder, wenn ich sie dann auch fange...

Dass das Rücksetzverbot falsch ist, sehe ich auch so! 
Aber mit den üblichen Argumenten kommt man nicht gegen an, fürchte ich. Zumal Fischküchlein aus Barben und Aiteln tatsächlich lecker sind.

Manchmal steht man auch so im Gebüsch, dass kein AB-Mod zusieht was ich mit meinem Fang mache. Ich muss deshalb auch kaum mit Anzeigen rechnen...


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Ich bin der Überzeugung, dass es nie die Intention des Bayerischen Fischereigesetzes war, dass alle gefangenen Fische getötet werden müssen. Leute wie Herr Braun sind intelligente Menschen mit einem gesunden Bezug zur Natur.


Die Aussagen von von Herrn Braun widerlegen, in meinen Augen, ganz klar alle Deine Behauptungen...
Vor allem die letzte...

@Thomas
Ich glaub jetzt hab ich´s begriffen.

(Trotzdem halte ich Deine (durchaus angebrachte) Polemik nach wie vor für Sarkasmus und Zynismus in Reinstform...
Da ich aber schon ahne, worauf Du aus bist, verstehe ich aber gut, daß Du das hier abstreiten mußt...
Hast scho recht!)

Zu behaupten, daß die Mehrheit der im VDSF organisierten Angler befürwortet ist aber falsch.

Nennen wir also das Kind beim Namen:
Die Verantwortlichen im VDSF brocken uns Gesetzte ein, die kaum ein Angler gutheißen würde.

Und keiner widerspricht!
Daher gilt: 
"Qui tacet, consentire videtur."
„Wer schweigt, scheint zuzustimmen.“ (Papst BonifazVIII)

Hier gibt es zwei große Probleme:
1. Den wenigsten Angler ist bewußt, daß dieses Gesetz überhaupt existiert.
2. Viele dürften nicht mal wissen, daß sie überhaupt in dem Verein sind!

Ich weiß es auch mehr durch Zufall:

In meinen ehemaligen Hausgewässern bekomme ich ohne VDSF-Mitgliedschaft keine Gastkarte.
Deswegen war ich seit zehn Jahren nicht mehr dort.

Bei der diesjährigen Kartenausgabe habe ich gesehen, wie sich jemand eine VDSF-Jahresmarke eingeklebt hat.
Also hab ich mal nachgefragt und sofort vom Vorstand einen (Blanko)VDSF-Pass bekommen (hat mich ein bisschen geekelt, ihn anzufassen...)

Es kam an unserem Tisch zu einer kurzen Diskussion, dann haben alle, geschlossen, sich auch einen Ausweis geholt.
Es  war ein Tisch mit sehr aktiven, jüngeren (ca. 20-35) Anglern, die alle (außer mir natürlich) einen Großteil ihrer Fänge zurücksetzten.
Genauso wie mehrere Vorstandsmitglieder auch...

Obwohl die meisten schon lange im Verein sind (ich bin da noch neu) wußte keiner, daß er im VDSF dabei ist...

Und genau hier muß angesetzt werden!

Ich hoffe daß das Dein Vorhaben ist:
Durch Anzeigen den (unfreiwillig) organisierten Anglern bewußt machen, daß sie selbst für dieses Gesetz auf die Barikaden gehen!

Richtig?

Dann bin ich auf Deiner Seite!

Werd mal in Klausur gehen.
Hab da ein Paar Ideen...

Grüße vom 
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## kxxxkfxx (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Zusser schrieb:


> Auf was hast du eigentlich geangelt, als du die unerwünschten Barben gefangen hast?
> Wenn _ich_ Barben fange, dann meistens dann, wenn ich auf Weißfische gehe. Was Wunder, wenn ich sie dann auch fange...



Der Witz ist doch, dass man sich laut Braun gar nicht rechtfertigen muss, wenn man die Barben "spaßfängt". Hauptsache, man schlägt sie danach ab. Der vernünftige Grund ergibt sich aus der Hege.

Ich denke ganz ehrlich, dass er hier etwas missinterpretiert wird (wenn gleich man das seinen Worten nicht entnehmen kann).

Er sagt, dass ggf. existierende Verwertungsmöglichkeiten zu nutzen sind, legt diese aber nicht als Grund zum Angelns fest. Die Hege allein ist als Grund hinlänglich. Damit kann ich einen Hecht abschlagen und wegwerfen, wenn ich ihn nicht essen will. Dass das im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes ist, möchte ich bezweifeln. Siehe das Lemgo-Urteil.


----------



## Zusser (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Der Witz ist doch, dass man sich laut Braun gar nicht rechtfertigen muss, wenn man die Barben "spaßfängt". Hauptsache, man schlägt sie danach ab. Der vernünftige Grund ergibt sich aus der Hege.


Du hast nicht beantwortet, was du _eigentlich _fangen wolltest, als du deine Barben gefangen hast.
In der Realität wolltest du spaßeshalber Barben feedern und hast sie eben auch gefangen.
Macht Spaß, ist aber im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes fragwürdig. Siehe C&R-Thread:
Nicht das Releasen, sondern das *Fangen *ohne Grund ist :rböse:r

Nehmen wir aber mal an, du hast einfach so allgemein auf 'Fische' geangelt.
Dein Ziel war, ein Abendessen für deine Familie zu bekommen.
Dann ist mit den Barben doch alles in Ordnung, auch und gerade im Sinne der Hege. Immerhin hast du deine Mahlzeit und musstest keine Äschen entnehmen, um satt zu werden.

Wenn dir die Barben nicht schmecken, musst du eben einen Kochkurs besuchen oder statt zum Angeln zum Italiener gehen.

Das geschriebene ist so *nicht (!) *meine Meinung, aber ich glaube, dass die Verfasser des Fischereigestzes so denken.

Schuld ist an der Gesetzeslage nicht der VDSF, sondern die Hardcore C&R-Angler.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Ich weiß nicht, wie krickfan seine Barben fängt, aber meine letzten beiden waren (ungewollte) Beifänge:
Eine beim Aalangeln mit Tauwurm, die andere beim Karpfenangeln mit Pellet...

Und da hier ja schon mehrfach behauptet wurde, daß bei uns alle Fische genießbar sind:

Ich würde Euch (und v.a. Herrn Braun) gerne mal zum Fischessen einladen!
Dem Fisch spendier ich:
:mIch hätte da an einen leckeren Sommerkarpfen aus einem flachen Weiher gedacht...

Wie groß muß er denn sein?
Wie viele werden kommen? 
Sind zwanzig Pfund genug, oder besser ein 30Pfünder?

Allerdings sollte den dann schon ein guter Koch zubereiten (Thomas?!?), damit ich den Geschmack nicht versauen kann.

Wenn Herr Braun und Ihr, Euere Portion brav aufgegessen habt und dann noch nachnehmt, werde ich Euch gerne glauben.

Leider kann ich selbst nicht mitessen, da mir Fisch nicht schmeckt.
Meine Fänge werden daher alle an begeisterte Fischesser verschenkt.

 Karpfen sind immer wieder mal Beifang.
Beim Aalangeln mit Wurm sowieso, aber auch auf Zander-Köfis gehen sie immer wieder mal!

Mit diesen Karpfen konnte ich da aber leider nicht landen...#c
Also helft mir bitte.

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Zusser (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Ich würde Euch (und v.a. Herrn Braun) gerne mal zum Fischessen einladen!
> Dem Fisch spendier ich:
> :mIch hätte da an einen leckeren Sommerkarpfen aus einem flachen Weiher gedacht...


Wenn du im Sommer an einem Kieselalgenverseuchten Weiher mit einer Methode angelst, mit der du versehentlich einen Karpfen fangen kannst, dann hast du sicherlich zuhause einen sauberen Bach, in dem du den Karpfen einige Tage hältern kannst, biss er nicht mehr moselt?



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Wie groß muß er denn sein?
> Wie viele werden kommen?
> Sind zwanzig Pfund genug, oder besser ein 30Pfünder?


An der Größe liegt es nicht, solange es sich nicht um Mastkarpfen handelt (Boilies). Wenn doch, solltest du die Gewässerverschmutzer zur Anzeige bringen und den Fisch über die Tierkörperverwertung entsorgen.
Natürlcih müsste für das kontaminierte Gewässer ein Angelverbot erlassen werden . |kopfkrat



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Leider kann ich selbst nicht mitessen, da mir Fisch nicht schmeckt.
> Meine Fänge werden daher alle an begeisterte Fischesser verschenkt.


Wo ist das Problem?



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Karpfen sind immer wieder mal Beifang.
> Beim Aalangeln mit Wurm sowieso, aber auch auf Zander-Köfis gehen sie immer wieder mal!


Das ist doch super! Karpfen werden seit Jahrhunderten gerade wegen ihres Speisewertes gezüchtet und besetzt.



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Also helft mir bitte.


Kein Problem:
Jeder gute Vorbereitungslehrgang zur Fischereiprüfung vermittelt dir Sachkenntnis im Umgang mit dem Lebensmittel Fisch und die Volkshochschule hat Kochkurse im Angebot. Frag Thomas!

[Der Beitrag kann Spuren von Ironie enthalten]


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



			
				Nachtschwärmer78  schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe daß das Dein Vorhaben ist:
> Durch Anzeigen den (unfreiwillig) organisierten Anglern bewußt machen, daß sie selbst für dieses Gesetz auf die Barikaden gehen!


Jeder ist freiwillig oganisiert - es wird niemand gewzungen.

Und Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst, ich würde Angler anzeigen???

Ich bin doch nicht der VDSF-Bund Präsident, der sowas ja gerne mal macht..

Aber natürlich wird man als Presse bei verschiedenene Dingen nachfragen müssen, sofern man davon erfährt.

Bei Vereinen und Verbänden genauso wie bei Behörden oder einer Regierung (ob Land oder Bund).

Gerade dann, wenn die Mehrheit der Minderheit der ca. 650.000 der im VDSF organisierten Fischer wieder mal versucht, ihre Ansicht vom "richtigen Angeln" auch allen weiteren ca. 2,3 Mio. aktiver Angler in Deutschland und den ca. 4,2 Mio. am Angeln interessierter Menschen per Lobbyarbeit über Gesetze aufzudrücken.

Das kann man nur dann akzeptieren, wenn die Zahl der schwarzen Schafe innerhalb des VDSF, die sich selber nicht an die Richtlinien des eigenen Verbandes halten, auch deutlich reduziert wird. 

Wasser predigen und Wein saufen ist nicht (mehr).....

Es kann ja nicht sein, dass immer wieder gesetzliche Verbote und Reglementierungen gefordert werden vom VDSF, sich die eigenen Vereine, Kreis- und Regionalverbände dann aber wie die VDSF-Fischer teilweise selber nicht daran halten. 

Und ich glaube nicht mehr, dass die Angler nicht informiert sind - Seit über 2 Jahren wird nicht nur bei uns über die Fusion genannte Übenahme des DAV in den VDSF  und damit auch über die komplett unterschiedlichen Grundsätze und Leitlinien der beiden Dachverbände berichtet. 

Entsprechend ihrer jeweiligen Satzungen wurden aber in allen Landesverbänden (DAV wie VDSF) zudem immer die Mitglieder informiert (im Normalfall die Vereine); welche dann ihre Fischer und Angler zu informieren haben.

Und wenn dann die Mehrheiten der Fischer im VDSF nicht dafür sorgen, dass eine möglichst freizügige Politik für Angler, sondern statt dessen weiterhin eine rigide Politik gemacht wird, dann will das die Mehrheit im VDSF eben so - Du hast richtig zitiert:


> Und keiner widerspricht!
> Daher gilt:
> "Qui tacet, consentire videtur."
> „Wer schweigt, scheint zuzustimmen.“ (Papst BonifazVIII)



Und es gibt noch so viele Dinge, die da bei einer Übernahme im Raum stehen und bei denen wir im Falle dessen, dass die Übenahme tatsächlich kommen sollte, als Presse auch bei Regierungen und Behörden nachfragen werden müssen..

Beim zuständigen Vereinsgericht, ob beim VDSF wirklich ALLE Mitglieder (Landesverbände) des VDSF tatsächlich aktiv der Übernahme zugestimmt haben werden (nicht nur sich enthalten), was bei einer Übernahme mit Satzungsänderung rechtlich unabdingbar ist. Ob das auch für ALLE DAV-Verbände so erforderlich ist, klären wir gerade..

Beim Bundesumweltamt, ob der Status eines Naturschutzverbandes nach einer Satzungsänderung überhaupt noch gegeben ist. Stichwort "Jedermannsrecht" für Naturschutzverbände aus Brüssel...

Bei Finanzämtern, wie es mit der Gemeinnützigkeit von Verbänden/Vereinen aussieht, welche laut den vom VDSF-Bund mit dem Bundedsfinanzministerium ausgemachten Kriterien für Wettfischen gegen den Willen der Mehrheit im eigenen Verband zu umgehen versuchen, indem sie das zwar "Gemeinschafts/Hege/Traditions/Königsfischen" nennen, aber dennoch z. B. extra dafür Fische besetzen, Preise ausloben, Plätze abstecken, Setzkescher verwenden etc.,.
Was laut VDSF ALLES Merkmale für verbotenes Wettfischen sind und damit die Gemeinützigkeit für Veranstalter und duldende Verbände laut VDSF nicht mehr vorhanden wäre..

Das alle sind unter anderem Punkte, die wir schon immer als äußerst bedenklich beim VDSF gesehen haben. Und um die man sich kümmern muss, wenn es nur noch einen Dachverband ohne Korrektiv geben sollte.

Und das gleiche gilt natürlich auch bei so augenscheinlichem Unsinn wie in Bayern mit dem Abknüppelgebot oder einem "Küchenkorridor für Karpfen" oder weiteren Versuchen, das bayrische Landesrecht zu umgehen. 

Was scheinbar ja von vielen VDSF-Vereinen in Bayern und vielen dort organisierten Fischern gegen den Wunsch der Mehrheit im Landesverband gemacht wird.

Das ist für uns auch und gerade  deswegen ein Anliegen, da wir als bundesweites Medium ja auch viele Leser ausserhalb von Bayern haben, die dort in Bayern aber ihren Angelurlaub verbringen. 

Und da Bayern mit seinem Fischereierecht und Abknüppelgebot eine einmalige Sonderstellung einnimmt in Deutschland, muss da natürlich Rechtssicherheit geschaffen werden für die nichtbayrischen Touristen.
An der Diskussion hier kannst Du ja sehen, das nicht mal die mitdiskutierenden Bayern sich da selber sicher sind - umso wichtiger eine eindeutige und rechtssichere Klarstellung für Touristen.

Und das bedeutet natürlich auch, dass dann das geltende Recht umgesetzt und auch kontrolliert werden muss..

Und es müssen auch die entsprechenden Begründungen und Argumente sowohl für das Gesetz wie auch vor allem für die vielen bei den Vereinen existierenden "Ausnahmeregelungen" zur Umgehung des in Bayern geltenden Rechtes gesammelt, nachgefragt und überprüft werden. 
Auch um "Munition" zu sammeln um eine Ausweitung solch unsiniger Regeln auf weitere Bundesländer zu verhindern.

Sollte es sich dann herausstellen - bei tatsächlicher Anwendung geltenden Rechtes - dass es tatsächlich so wäre, wie Du vermutest (und ich inzwischen nicht mehr glaube!), dass tatsächlich eine Mehrheit der im bayrischen VDSF organisierten Fischer das anders sieht, kann diese Mehrheit ja ihren Verband dazu bringen, statt wie jetzt solche Gesetze  gutzuheissen, diese dann entsprechend versuchen ändern zu lassen - mit der gleiche Lobbyarbeit, mit der sie das Abknüppelgebot auch vorwärts getrieben hatten..

Wir als Medium können und wollen aber natürlich niemanden anzeigen. 

Wir können (und wollen) aber natürlich fragen - und auch Antworten bekommen, wo es geht. 

Und im Gegensatz zu den beiden Verbänden und ihren Gliederungen pflegen Behörden, Regierungen etc. auch Fragen der Presse zu beantworten im Normalfall  (siehe auch z. B. unsere Kommunikation mit den Behörden in Hamburg, als der dortige VDSF versuchte, den Begriff Gemeinschaftsfischen umzudefinieren. Auch da wurde von der Behörde unseren Ansichten Recht gegeben und nicht denen des dortigen VDSF-Landesverbandes)..

Solange die Mehrheit der Minderheit der im VDSF organisierten Fischer weiterhin - oder nach einer Fusion sogar verstärkt, da ohne Korrektiv - versucht, Angler und das Angeln mit immer weiteren Restriktionen zu belegen, ist es eben unsere Aufgabe als Presse, das auch zu hinterfragen - wir werden das auch weiterhin natürlich tun.. 

Und wir werden weiterhin versuchen, unsere ja öffentlichen angelpolitischen Leitlinien, an Hand derer wir kommentieren, weiter in die Anglerschaft zu tragen und darüber offen und öffentlich zu diskutieren.

Wir werden unsere Kontakte mit der Politik versuchen auszubauen, ohne uns dabei anzubiedern. 

Wir werden versuchen in der Öffentlichkeit ein positives Image mit den Vorteilen des Angelns und der Angler zu etablieren, statt wie vor allem der VDSF die Gefahren und Gefährlichkeit von Angeln und Anglern zu betonen und eine verlogene Scheinheiligkeit vor sich herzutragen..

Es gibt noch viel zu tun, die eigenen Verbände sorgen leider dafür - in Bayern wie im ganzen Rest von Deutschland, ob beim Abknüppelgebot, beim Küchenkorridor oder bei der Fusion genannten Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF.

Aber unterstelle uns bitte nicht mehr, das wir Angler anzeigen würden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



			
				Zusser schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du im Sommer an einem Kieselalgenverseuchten Weiher mit einer Methode angelst, mit der du versehentlich einen Karpfen fangen kannst, dann hast du sicherlich zuhause einen sauberen Bach, in dem du den Karpfen einige Tage hältern kannst, biss er nicht mehr moselt?


Lieber Zusser, Du empfiehlst hier also tatsächlich den ungenehmigten Lebendtransport von Fischen und einbringen ohne Genehmigung in andere  Gewässer mit allen damit verbundenen Gefahren (Fischkrankheiten etc.)?


----------



## ivo (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Zusser schrieb:


> Schuld ist an der Gesetzeslage nicht der VDSF, sondern die Hardcore C&R-Angler.



Schuld sind natürlich immer die anderen.|uhoh:

Und vor allem die bösen Angler die Fische auch zurücksetzen.
Ihr schreit immer über die bösen, bösen Fischer die die Gewässer überfischen seit selber aber keinen deut besser! Die Bayern haben sich den Raubbau gesetzlich verordnet und sind auch noch stolz darauf. Und daran soll der VDSF-LV gänzlich unschuldig sein? Lächerlich!!!!!


----------



## Zusser (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lieber Zusser, Du empfiehlst hier also tatsächlich den ungenehmigten Lebendtransport von Fischen und einbringen ohne Genehmigung in andere  Gewässer mit allen damit verbundenen Gefahren (Fischkrankheiten etc.)?



Die Isländer lassen gefangenen Eishai monatelang vor sich hin modern, damit sie genießbar werden. Da ist das hältern eines Karpfens ja wohl nicht zuviel verlangt!?

Natürlich muss der Transport so erfolgen, dass er nicht unangenehm ist (für den Karpfen); ich unterstelle Nachtschwärmer, dass er die entsprechende Fachkunde als auch eine Genehmigung dazu besitzt. 
Er würde sonst ja nicht in einem flachen Weiher im Sommer einen Karpfen angeln wollen.

Dass der Karpfen nicht direkt in den Bach eingebracht wird, sondern in einem geeigneten Netzgehege, versteht sich eigentlich von selbst.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Lieber Zusser, Du empfiehlst hier also tatsächlich den ungenehmigten Lebendtransport von Fischen


 
Zu den Thema gibt es hier ja einen eigenen Thread:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219139

Zumindest für Bayern kenne ich keine Genehmigungspflicht (soweit man sich außerhalb des Geltungskreises der EU Tierschutztransportverordnung befindet), wenn die Transportbedingungen mit dem Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar sind.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Zu den Thema gibt es hier ja einen eigenen Thread:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=219139
> 
> Zumindest für Bayern kenne ich keine Genehmigungspflicht (soweit man sich außerhalb des Geltungskreises der EU Tierschutztransportverordnung befindet), wenn die Transportbedingungen mit dem Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar sind.




Über 50km müssen Transportpapiere Mitgeführt werden.
Ab 65km ist eine Zulassung als Transportunternehmer notwendig.
Der Transporteur sollte Fachkenntnisse besitzen.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Gü.a.Pa. schrieb:


> Über 50km müssen Transportpapiere Mitgeführt werden.
> Ab 65km ist eine Zulassung als Transportunternehmer notwendig.
> Der Transporteur sollte Fachkenntnisse besitzen.


 
So kenne ich das auch. 

Karpfen transportiere ich selten lebend, habe aber dafür auch einen 100 Liter-Behälter zu Hause. Das sollte für 20km ok sein.
Viel wichtiger ist mir der Lebendtransport beim Aal. Den steche ich wirklich ungern bei Dunkelheit ab. Endet schnell mit nem Messer in der Hand.


----------



## Gunnar. (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Nabend..


> Viel wichtiger ist mir der Lebendtransport beim Aal. Den steche ich wirklich ungern bei Dunkelheit ab. Endet schnell mit nem Messer in der Hand.


*Das ist jetzt keine Keine* *pers. Unterstellung,*aber:
Mit der Unfähigkeit bzw. der Unmöglichkeit einer fachgerechten Versorgung des Fanges bei Nacht werden zB. Nachtangelverbote begründet.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nabend..
> 
> *Das ist jetzt keine Keine* *pers. Unterstellung,*aber:
> Mit der Unfähigkeit bzw. der Unmöglichkeit einer fachgerechten Versorgung des Fanges bei Nacht werden zB. Nachtangelverbote begründet.


 
Einen "normalen" Fisch nachts abzuschlagen ist völlig problemlos möglich. 
Für das nächtliche Töten von Aal (den man ja bekanntlich nicht zuvor betäubt) gilt das nicht. Das ist aber auch kein Problem. Hier wird schon den Junganglern in den Lehrgängen vermittelt, dass man zum Aal-Fang mit einem stabilen, mit Deckel versehenen Eimer geht, der mit einer ca. 10 cm hohen Schicht *feuchten* Grases gefüllt ist. Dort kommt der Aal nach dem Fang rein und das Vorfach wird abgeschnitten. Keine 5 Sekunden später hat es sich der Aal unter dem Gras bequem gemacht.


----------



## gründler (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Hier wird schon den Junganglern in den Lehrgängen vermittelt, dass man zum Aal-Fang mit einem stabilen, mit Deckel versehenen Eimer geht, der mit einer ca. 10 cm hohen Schicht *feuchten* Grases gefüllt ist. Dort kommt der Aal nach dem Fang rein und das Vorfach wird abgeschnitten. Keine 5 Sekunden später hat es sich der Aal unter dem Gras bequem gemacht.


 

Und das ist TSG konform,lass das falsche Augen sehen und man zieht dich vor Gericht.


Wasser von 10cm höhe tut's aber auch,vom Boot aus mache ich dat nur so (auch vom Ufer) 30liter Eimer 10-15cm Wasser rein,Aal rein Vorfach abschneiden fertig.Getötet wird zuhause.

|wavey:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger ist mir der Lebendtransport beim Aal. Den steche ich wirklich ungern bei Dunkelheit ab. Endet schnell mit nem Messer in der Hand.



Laß dir doch einfach mal Licht an' Kopf legen...


----------



## Gunnar. (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> Wasser von 10cm höhe tut's aber auch,vom Boot aus mache ich dat nur so (auch vom Ufer) 30liter Eimer 10-15cm Wasser rein,Aal rein Vorfach abschneiden fertig.Getötet wird zuhause.


Was sagt das TschG. dazu?? Ist mir Latte! Ich mach das genauso.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



gründler schrieb:


> Und das ist TSG konform,lass das falsche Augen sehen und man zieht dich vor Gericht.


 
Ich habe das mal die zuständigen Ausbilder gefragt. Die meinten, das wäre völlig tierschutzkonform. Aber wahrscheinlich landet man schnell in der gleichen Diskussion wie beim Zurücksetzen. Genau weiß man's erst man einem Gerichtsprozess.



gründler schrieb:


> Wasser von 10cm höhe tut's aber auch,vom Boot aus mache ich dat nur so (auch vom Ufer) 30liter Eimer 10-15cm Wasser rein,Aal rein Vorfach abschneiden fertig.Getötet wird zuhause.


 
Und jetzt kommt der Gag: Genau das ist laut den gleichen Leuten (wie gesagt Ausbilder von Junganglern und Lehrgangsbeauftragte für die Fischereiprüfung) verboten, weil der Aal in wenig Wasser binnen Kürze ersticken würde, da Hautatmung bei ihm nur außerhalb des Wassers funktioniert |kopfkrat

Ich maße mir nicht an zu sagen, was hier richtig ist. Bisher waren die Aale im Gras jedenfalls noch nach Stunden putzmunter (vermutlich genau wie gründlers im 10cm Wasser )


----------



## kxxxkfxx (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



cappa1966 schrieb:


> Oder es gäbe da glatt die Möglichkeit den Aal zu Boden zu drücken und ihm hinter den Kopf, mit einem Messer die Wirbelsäule quer durch zu trennen, wo nach er dann auch nichts mehr veranstalten kann. Wie gesagt ist ja halt nur eine Möglichkeit, die *DU* in Erwägung ziehen könntest.
> 
> Gruß & TL
> 
> Guido


 
Ganz so einfach war das bisher bei den geschätzten 200 Aalen, die ich gefangen habe, nicht. Aber vielleicht stelle ich mich auch bloß zu dumm an.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Laß dir doch einfach mal Licht an' Kopf legen...


 
Mit den 3 LEDs bin ich froh, wenn ich meine Brotzeit finde 

Ist natürlich ein wenig übertreiben, aber gerade beim Aal finde ich es grenzwertig.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Was sagt das TschG. dazu?? Ist mir Latte! Ich mach das genauso.



Endlich mal klare Worte Gunnar.#6

My two cents:

Mal angenommen, dass eine grüne Minderheit in der Regierung solcher Art Gesetze iniziiert.
Dann vertreten die höchstens - sagen wir 10 Prozent derjenigen der Wahlberechtigten, die auch wählen waren. 
Real also ca. 1 Prozent der Bevölkerung.|motz:|motz:

Wenn dann solche Gesetze durchgewunken werden isses mir das ebenso wichtig wie der Wind, der warm durch die Hose streicht.

Ich lasse mir von keiner Minderheit ihren Willen aufzwingen.
Hab selbst Kopf und Vernunft genug um mit meinem Gewissen im Reinen zu sein und degenerierte Geister, die allen ihren Willen und ihre Moral überstülpen wollen, interessieren mich nicht.

:e:e


Basta.


----------



## Gunnar. (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> Ich maße mir nicht an zu sagen, was hier richtig ist.


Mal so gesagt: Die Praxis gibt sowohl dir und auch Gründler Recht....



> weil der Aal in wenig Wasser binnen Kürze ersticken würde, da Hautatmung bei ihm nur außerhalb des Wassers funktioniert


Grau ist alle Theorie . Die Aale können numal die schlauen Lehrbücher nicht lesen. Die machen das was se wollen....


----------



## gründler (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Ich sags mal so,ich darf hier Hältern,und auch Köfis im Eimer haben.

Ob ich da nun Köfis oder Aale drin habe ist für mich das gleiche,hinzu kommt alle BF's sowie Aalangler hier vor ort machen dat genauso ca 10-...cm Wasser und rein damit.

Ob das TSG konformer ist weiß ich nicht,nur fühle ich mich dem Aal als Wasserlebewesen wohler gesinnt wenn er im Wasser schwimmt.

Die Geschichten Aale können auch Problemlos an der Luft leben erspar ich mir(Gewissen) damit und anderen die das nicht so toll finden würden....etc.

So bin ich zwar net 100% geschützt vor Anzeigen,aber habe nen besseres Gewissen,und brauch niemanden erklären warum ich Wasserlebewesen in Gras hältere.

Nachtrag: Wie das jeder macht ist mir wumpe ob mit Gras oder Wasser oder sofort tot...
|wavey:


----------



## kxxxkfxx (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so,ich darf hier Hältern,und auch Köfis im Eimer haben.



KöFis hältern ist hier in der Gegend nicht geduldet.

Begründung: Da KöFis sowieso tot verwendet werden müssen und auch nicht zurückgesetzt werden dürfen, ist deren lebende Aufbewahrung nicht gerechtfertigt.

Aber es geht ja noch weiter: 
Verbandsgewässer Mittelfranken: Verwendung von Frolic verboten.
Verbandsgewässer Oberfranken: Verwendung von Frolic erlaubt.

...
Ich liebe das föderale Deutschland.:vik:


----------



## antonio (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> KöFis hältern ist hier in der Gegend nicht geduldet.
> 
> Begründung: Da KöFis sowieso tot verwendet werden müssen und auch nicht zurückgesetzt werden dürfen, ist deren lebende Aufbewahrung nicht gerechtfertigt.
> 
> ...



wieder son irrsinn.
wenn ich 10 köfis habe aber nur 5 benutze, kann ich 5 wieder schwimmen lassen.
du schlägst 10 ab, brauchst nur 5 und die andern was damit?
armes bayern.

antonio


----------



## kxxxkfxx (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



antonio schrieb:


> wieder son irrsinn.
> wenn ich 10 köfis habe aber nur 5 benutze, kann ich 5 wieder schwimmen lassen.
> du schlägst 10 ab, brauchst nur 5 und die andern was damit?
> armes bayern.
> ...



Na das ist in der Praxis wirklich kein Problem. Bei mir liegen (zum Leidwesen meiner Frau) mindestens 30 kleine Weißfische eingefroren in der Kühltruhe. 
Ich nehme doch nicht jedes mal die Floatrute mit, wenn ich Hecht/Zander/Aal angeln will. Ganz zu schweigen vom Winter.

Ich bin (genau wie übrigens Matze Koch) der Meinung, dass zuvor gefrorener Köderfisch besser fängt, weil der Geruch nach dem Auftauen intensiver ist. Das mag aber auch Einbildung sein ...


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jeder ist freiwillig oganisiert - es wird niemand gewzungen.
> 
> Das mag bei Dir so sein.
> Bei mir ist es aber so, daß man halt nicht mal Gastkarten bekommt.
> ...






> Es kann ja nicht sein, dass immer wieder gesetzliche Verbote und Reglementierungen gefordert werden vom VDSF, sich die eigenen Vereine, Kreis- und Regionalverbände dann aber wie die VDSF-Fischer teilweise selber nicht daran halten.



Und es kann vor allem nicht sein, daß einfach so über die Köpfe der Mitglieder (Vereine) hinweg Enscheidungen getroffen werden, die sie selbst so nicht mittragen!



> Und ich glaube nicht mehr, dass die Angler nicht informiert sind - Seit über 2 Jahren wird nicht nur bei uns über die Fusion genannte Übenahme des DAV in den VDSF  und damit auch über die komplett unterschiedlichen Grundsätze und Leitlinien der beiden Dachverbände berichtet.



Nur informieren Sich zu dem Thema halt nur diejenigen, die ohnehin Interesse an Vereinspolitik haben.
Also fast niemand!
Nur die allerwenigsten Angler sind "Vereinsmeier"...

Aber viele Vereinsmeier wollen aber, voller Stolz, sagen können, daß sie irgendwo im Vorstand sind. 
:mUnd im Angelverein war halt ein Posten zu bekommen...

Der Otto-Normal-Angler will in Ruhe fischen können, solange er das kann, ist ihm völlig Wurscht, was die im Verein sonst so machen.
Er geht auch nur auf eine Vereins-Versammlung im Jahr:
:mDie Kartenausgabe...

Glaubst Du ernsthaft, die lesen irgendwelche VDSF-Nachrichten?
|muahah:

Wette wenn ich am Wasser jemanden auf die unbedingte Entnahmepflicht hinweise, kommt als Standartantwort:
"So ein Schmarrn!
Wo steht denn das?
Das zeigst Du mir!"
Und dann drückt er mir die Vereins-Richtlinien in die Hand...
Da steht aber nix davon drin.#c



> Und da Bayern mit seinem Fischereierecht und Abknüppelgebot eine einmalige Sonderstellung einnimmt in Deutschland, muss da natürlich Rechtssicherheit geschaffen werden für die nichtbayrischen Touristen.
> An der Diskussion hier kannst Du ja sehen, das nicht mal die mitdiskutierenden Bayern sich da selber sicher sind



Siehst DU:
Hier diskutieren aber sicher nur die politisch Interessierteren mit.
Und nicht mal die wissen über die ganze Tragweite des Ganzen richtig Bescheid...

Glaubst Du immernoch, daß "die Angler" wirklich "gut informiert" sind?



> Sollte es sich dann herausstellen - bei tatsächlicher Anwendung geltenden Rechtes - dass es tatsächlich so wäre, wie Du vermutest (und ich inzwischen nicht mehr glaube!), dass tatsächlich eine Mehrheit der im bayrischen VDSF organisierten Fischer das anders sieht, kann diese Mehrheit ja ihren Verband dazu bringen, statt wie jetzt solche Gesetze  gutzuheissen, diese dann entsprechend versuchen ändern zu lassen - mit der gleiche Lobbyarbeit, mit der sie das Abknüppelgebot auch vorwärts getrieben hatten..



Ich hab keine Ahnung welche Lobby das verbrochen hat, das muß ich  zugeben.#c
Genausowenig weiß ich wie Du zu der Meinung über uns bayrische Fischer kommst.
Aber ich vermute, daß Du in Deiner Funktion viel mit Funktionären zu tun hattest...
Mein Bild, von den Leuten, die ich, tagtäglich, oder gelegentlich, am Wasser treffe, ist da ein ganz anderes!
Und die wenigsten wissen, daß sie , über den Verein, Mitglied im VDSF sind!



> Wir als Medium können und wollen aber natürlich niemanden anzeigen.



Nein, aber Du als Person kannst bzw. könntest das jederzeit.
Womit ich nicht sagen will daß Du das wo hast.

Jeder hat dieses Recht.
Es darf auch als legitimes politisches Instrument verwendet werden.

Daß Du hier das "wir" zu verwendest, finde ich rhetorisch interessant.#6

Wer ist "wir"?
Ich hab nur mit Dir persönlich diskutiert.
In wessen Namen sprichst Du noch?



> Wir können (und wollen) aber natürlich fragen - und auch Antworten bekommen, wo es geht.



Das "wir" versteh ich:
"Ihr" Journalisten, Moderatoren, etc.!

#6Genau das sollt ihr auch tun!

[QUOTE
Es gibt noch viel zu tun, die eigenen Verbände sorgen leider dafür - in Bayern wie im ganzen Rest von Deutschland, ob beim Abknüppelgebot, beim Küchenkorridor oder bei der Fusion genannten Übernahme des DAV in den VDSF.[/QUOTE]

Ja, leider ist der größte Feind des Anglers sein eigener Funktionär...#q



> Aber unterstelle uns bitte nicht mehr, das wir Angler anzeigen würden!



|gr: Gegen diese Unterstellung wehre ich mich entschieden!

Und hier gibt überhaupt kein "wir"!!!|evil:

Ich hab ausschließlich auf DEINE ganz persönlichen Aussagen geantwortet!
Wenn, dann fühl Dich bitte ganz persönlich angegriffen.
Und nicht als Teil eines "wir"s...

Aber falls hier bei Dir, oder irgendwem anders der Eindruck entstanden ist, hier meine Gegendarstellung:

:m Ich glaube nicht, daß Thomas jemanden, wegen der hier diskutierten Vergehen anzeigen will!!!

Aber, er zündelt doch...! |supergri

Du forderst in Deinen Beiträgen Anzeigen!

Aber Du willst, wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, daß der VDSF seine eigenen Mitglieder anzeigt (und rauswirft...).
Das wäre nur konsequent.

Aber das wird er kaum wagen:
Es wäre, bei 100% Verfolgung, eine vorsätzliche Selbstauflösung...

Da schlagen zwei Herzen in meiner Brust:

Zum Einen Angel ich halt in Bayern. Also find ich die momentane Regelung perfekt:
Das steht auf irgend einem Papier.
Aber mit dem, wischt sich nicht mal jemand den Arsch ab...
Keinen interessiert´s und alle haben die Ruhe, wegen der sie zum Fischen gehen...|supergri
So lange keiner drüber redet, hat auch keiner Ärger!

Andererseits darf es nicht sein, das wir uns (zumindest auf dem Papier) so entmündigen lassen!#q
Also sollte man das Thema in die Öffentlichkeit zerren.
Bevor das Beispiel Schule macht.

Grüße vom 
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*

Da hier inzwischen eh munter über alles Mögliche diskutiert wird, sollten wir den Thread in "Stammtisch" umbenennen!
Er bringt uns gesund über´s Winterloch...|supergri
#6


krickfan schrieb:


> Ich bin (genau wie übrigens Matze Koch) der Meinung, dass zuvor gefrorener Köderfisch besser fängt, weil der Geruch nach dem Auftauen intensiver ist. Das mag aber auch Einbildung sein ...



Kling zwar logisch, aber ich hab genau die andere Erfahrung gemacht:
:mSeit ich, statt mit Frostware, regelmäßig mit ganz frisch getöteten Fischen angle, hab ich auf Aal und Zander wesentlich mehr Bisse.
Das mag aber auch Einbildung sein...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



> Und es kann vor allem nicht sein, daß einfach so über die Köpfe der Mitglieder (Vereine) hinweg Enscheidungen getroffen werden, die sie selbst so nicht mittragen!


Es wird nichts über Köpfe hinweg entschieden. 
Die Angler brauchen nur in den Sitzungen dagegen stimmen.
Und/oder Anträge zur Abschaffung entsprechender Richtlinien und Anordnungen zu stellen und Mehrheiten zu organisieren.
Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch.-leitfaden.html



> Glaubst Du immernoch, daß "die Angler" wirklich "gut informiert" sind?


Ja.
Und wenn nicht, ist es ihre Pflicht sich drum zu kümmern.
Andernfalls haben sies nicht besser verdient - Und wir tun unseren Teil dazu, Angler zu informieren..



> Andererseits darf es nicht sein, das wir uns (zumindest auf dem Papier) so entmündigen lassen!
> Also sollte man das Thema in die Öffentlichkeit zerren.
> Bevor das Beispiel Schule macht.


So ist es, darum geht es..



> Aber Du willst, wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, daß der VDSF seine eigenen Mitglieder anzeigt (und rauswirft...).
> Das wäre nur konsequent.


So isses ;-))
Oder dass die Fischereiaufsicht in Bayern regierungsseitig angewiesen wird, das geltende Recht auch durchzusetzen..



> Ich hab ausschließlich auf DEINE ganz persönlichen Aussagen geantwortet!
> Wenn, dann fühl Dich bitte ganz persönlich angegriffen.
> Und nicht als Teil eines "wir"s...


Hiermit dann gerne präzisiert:
Ich persönlich sowie keiner aus der Red. hier würde einen Angler anzeigen wegen 
Tatbeständen oder Diskussionen rund ums Angeln, daher das "wir" in dem Falle..


----------



## antonio (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



krickfan schrieb:


> Na das ist in der Praxis wirklich kein Problem. Bei mir liegen (zum Leidwesen meiner Frau) mindestens 30 kleine Weißfische eingefroren in der Kühltruhe.
> Ich nehme doch nicht jedes mal die Floatrute mit, wenn ich Hecht/Zander/Aal angeln will. Ganz zu schweigen vom Winter.
> 
> Ich bin (genau wie übrigens Matze Koch) der Meinung, dass zuvor gefrorener Köderfisch besser fängt, weil der Geruch nach dem Auftauen intensiver ist. Das mag aber auch Einbildung sein ...



das mag für dich kein problem sein wenn du dir das einbildest.
einbildung ist eben auch ne bildung.

antonio


----------



## ivo (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Küchenkorridor für Karpfen - Meinungen gefragt*



antonio schrieb:


> das mag für dich kein problem sein wenn du dir das einbildest.
> Einbildung ist eben auch ne bildung.
> 
> Antonio


.........


----------

